# China Exports of HSR, Trains, Metro, Tram, Rolling Stocks, etc: News



## TaiShang

*Belgrade-Budapest HSR to be built by 2017*






Photo: shutterstock.com.

China has signed an agreement with the governments of Serbia, Hungary and Macedonia for the construction of a new high-speed railway between Belgrade and Budapest.

*Speaking after the signing ceremony, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said the railway would be complete within the next two years. Feasibility studies are expected to to be carried out by June next year and the project completed by June 2017*.

The new 200km/h line will reduce travel times from eight to around two-and-a-half hours between the two capital cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Great News !

03.17 China media news, 2015.03.14 Both Thailand and China government signed official agreement to build HSR in thailand. China will take charge of HSR design & tech supports, Thailand is responsible for land acquisition, basic infrastructure building and electric-power supply.

*中泰铁路协议签署 中方负责全部高技术装备/*Thailand-China HSR agreement signed







> 据财新网17日消息，中泰两国铁路合作项目已于3月14日正式签署合同，泰国负责征地、基础性土建和电力供应，中国则负责设计，以及技术含量高的基建、装备，提供所有轨道、信号和车辆。 铁路运营和线路维护则由两国共同负责。
> 
> 据知情人士透露，中泰两国将成立合资公司，分期负责铁路维护工作。具体分工是，第1-3年由中方负责，第4-7年双方共同负责，7年后由泰方全权负责，中方将作为顾问。上述合同还规定，中方主要负责修建山谷地带路线，建后维修主要分三个阶段，前1-3年中方负责，4-7年中泰共同维护，第7年之后由泰方自主负责。
> 
> 据了解，中泰铁路项目的资金将来自泰国财政拨款、国内贷款和中方贷款，泰方请求中方提供更低额度的利率及更长的免息期。但涉及两国借贷法律的具体细节，还有待进一步磋商，双方计划于5月初在中国昆明召开会议进行讨论。
> 
> 此外，将有国内调查机构在本月内对中泰铁路线路建设进行可行性调研，调研结果将于今年5月公布。为此，中国交通部和泰国铁道机构将成立协调办事处，对工程前期准备工作和预算进行跟进。
> 
> 中国铁路总公司人士对财新记者表示，目前中铁总公司已委派副总经理黄民具体负责高铁走出去项目，其今年以来已多次联合相关制造和基建企业召开协调会。围绕一带一路与28个国家进行交流和沟通。该人士称，目前中国高铁走出去进展最快的是俄罗斯的“莫斯科—喀山”高铁，其次是中泰铁路项目，新马高铁也在运作中。
> 
> 另据中国轨道交通装备企业的内部人士透露，“莫斯科—喀山”高铁车辆项目具体由中国北车负责跟进，中泰铁路车辆项目则由中国南车跟进。
> 
> 中泰铁路合作项目来之不易，在2013年10月两国总理签署备忘录后，泰国政局动荡，合作一度被蒙上阴影。直到2014年12月19日，国务院总理李克强与泰国总理巴育共同签署了两份备忘录，时隔一年后中泰铁路合作重新开启。从去年签署的备忘录来看，中泰铁路时速降级，最高时速从2013年拟议的时速200公里以上降低到160公里，因此这条铁路并非严格意义的高铁。




@AndrewJin, Any today English news about Thailand-China HSR agreement signed ? Pls add here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## YoucanYouup

Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LittleFish

Rice for HSR again?


----------



## Keel

*Rolling stock company forges ahead in Russia*
China Daily, May 6, 2015




_Visitors from Russia, Brazil and Iran at Changchun Railway Vehicles Co Ltd, a unit of CNR Corp. A consortium of two Russian companies and China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co Ltd has won the contract for engineering research, development, project planning and design documentation of the Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway. [Photo/Xinhua]_

China's rolling stock makers are anticipating more exports of high-speed train technologies to Russia, after *a consortium of a Chinese railway engineering survey and design company and two Russian firms won the bid for a high-speed rail project linking Moscow to Kazan in Russia.*

The Russian Railways signed a 20 billion rouble ($390 million) agreement with the consortium of two Russian companies and China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co Ltd for engineering research, development, project planning, land survey and design documentation for the construction of the high-speed rail line, according to Russia's Tass news agency.

"The contract win will spur other Chinese firms to participate in similar projects, including those for infrastructure creation and supply of high-speed trains," said an unnamed official from CNR Corp, a Chinese trainmaker.

"The Moscow-Kazan project could be a milestone for China's high-speed train exports," the official said. After the high-speed rail project in Mexico was put on hold, Chinese trainmakers have been seeking alternative global markets for high-speed train exports.

Although CNR Corp and CSR Corp have exported rolling stock to many countries, China is yet to export high-speed trains with operating speeds in excess of 250 kilometers per hour.

The high-speed model operating on the Harbin-Dalian railway since late 2012 could adapt well to the Moscow-Kazan railway once it is built, as it operates well under ambient temperatures of up to minus 40 C at a speed of more than 300 km per hour, he said.

Yu Weiping, vice-president of CNR Corp, in February said that the China-Russia project would be a major focus for the trainmaker this year and the company has provided an initial technical roadmap and plan for local production to its partners.

CREEC, the Chengdu-based unit of China Railway Group Ltd, got a qualification certificate to conduct engineering survey and design in Russia in late March. Work under the contract will be completed by the end of 2016.

The Russian-Chinese consortium is "the most promising professional community that integrates decades of good practice and successful experience in the implementation of high-speed rail construction projects and other major Russian infrastructure projects", the Russian Railways said in a statement.

China and Russia have established a working group to promote the project, said China Railway Corp spokesman Han Jiangping.

In October, the Russian Transport Ministry, Russian Railways, the National Development and Reform Commission and China Railway Corp signed a memorandum on the development of high-speed railway communication.

The length of the Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway is expected to be around 770 kilometers and it will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million.

The total investment in the project is estimated to be more than 1 trillion roubles, with some experts indicating that the project could also be a part of the new Silk Road.

The rail link connecting Moscow and Kazan, the capital of Tatarstan, a Russian republic, could go through Kazakhstan and be extended to China, Russia's Ambassador to China Andrey Denisov said in February, according to the Russian News Agency.

_Follow China.org.cn on *Twitter* and *Facebook* to join the conversation._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galad

China altogether will invest around 1/3 of the cost. Planned HSR will also link all major cities between Moscow and Kazan. From what I've read what is possible from required equipment will be produced locally, rest will be delivered by Chinese companies. All payment in local currencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Thailand hopes for China to help build high-speed railway*
July 22, 2015
Thai parliamentary leader Pornpetch Wichitcholchai said Tuesday that his country hopes very much for China to help build high-speed rail as soon as possible so as to further improve domestic infrastructure.

The president of the National Legislative Assembly made the remarks during talks with Yu Zhengsheng, chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, who arrived here in the morning for a four-day visit.

The speaker said the Thai parliament is trying its best to quicken the steps in interlinking Thailand's and China's infrastructure, especially in the building of high-speed railways, which is part of the practical cooperation between the two neighbors.

"Your visit to Thailand will further improve the already good relationship between our two countries and further strengthen exchanges and cooperation between the parliaments of the two countries as well," he said.

Yu said that this year marks the 40th anniversary of China-Thailand diplomatic ties and that his visit to Thailand is therefore of special importance.

China, he said, is willing to be Thailand's close friend, good neighbor and good partner.

Thailand is the first leg of Yu's two-nation tour, which will also take him to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Laos and China to Build Bridge to Thailand as Part of Railway Project*

2015-07-20





Laos hopes a railway between Vietnam and Thailand and another connecting Thailand and China will help drive socio-economic development in the impoverished country.


UPDATED at 1:04 p.m. EST on 2015-07-20

Laos and China will jointly build a bridge linking the Southeast Asian nation with northeastern Thailand as part of a U.S. $7.2 billion high-speed railway project that has been delayed by numerous setbacks for more than four years, a Lao government official said.

Officials from both sides agreed to construct the bridge over the Mekong River to link Laos with Thailand’s Nong Khai province during a meeting in which they resolved to build the much-delayed rail line from Kunming in south China’s Yunnan province to the Lao capital Vientiane, a high-ranking official in the Ministry of Public Works and Transport told RFA’s Lao Service.

The decision was made when a Lao delegation led by Lattanamany Khounnyvong, deputy minister of public works and transport, met with a team of Chinese government officials in China on July 3-6.

“The result of the meeting between Lao and Chinese delegations in China is that both sides agreed to identify the area to link the railway to Thailand’s Nong Khai province, and will build new bridge for the railway separately,” he said.

Landlocked Laos expects the railway’s 420-kilometer (261-mile) route through the country to lower the cost of exports and consumer goods while boosting socioeconomic development in the impoverished nation of nearly 7 million people. It is part of a longer railway that will extend southward through the Malay peninsula to Singapore.

“In addition, both sides agreed to take five years to complete construction of a 500-kilometer (310-mile) leg of the railway in China and in Laos, although they did not schedule a start date, said the official, who declined to be named.

Political and financial setbacks have delayed the Lao-China stretch of the railway. The original construction plan called for work to begin in 2011 and be completed this year, according to the state-owned Vientiane Times.

Although the official said Lao and Chinese negotiators could not agree on how to finance the project, a report on GoKunming.com earlier this month said the countries had agreed to a 40-60 split of the initial financing costs.

Laos will pay 40 percent, or U.S. $840 million, of the initial construction costs, while China will pay 60 percent, or U.S. $1.26 billion, the report said.

Chinese venture capital firms would contribute the remaining U.S. $5.1 billion, and receive substantial stakes in the railway once it has been completed, it said.

Last month, RFA reported that Laos was setting up a joint company with China to oversee the construction and financing of the project, which a transport ministry official who declined to be named said would cost under U.S. $7 billion, less than the original amount of U.S. $7.2 billion cited by both countries at the recent meeting.

‘The answer is yes’

After the meeting between Lao and Chinese delegations, Lao Deputy Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavath, who is in charge of economic affairs, told lawmakers at a parliamentary session on July 9 that the rail line would definitely be built.

“I thank all the people’s representatives for their many questions,” he was quoted by Lao National TV as saying. “The first [question] is if the railway will really be constructed. The answer is yes.”

Somsavat also said Lao officials could not yet estimate how many passengers from Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore would use the railway once it was linked to Thailand.

“If we have it first, people will use it, and they we can say,” he told lawmakers.

Following his comments, some citizens expressed concern about whether the high-cost railway project would be worthwhile for people in the country.

“It is not necessary to invest a large sum of money in the railway project,” a resident of Luang Namth province where the railway begins in the northernmost region of Laos, told RFA. “Each province has many problems with roads. Why not use that money to build standard roads throughout the country, which is what people really need?”

Lao officials in charge of the railway project have yet not publicly disclosed maintenance and other costs not included in the $7.2 billion price tag.

http://www.rfa.org/english/news/lao.../MTbGPIkFEbSKs2Ak20wXAyXkjj6/0=&b=0&f=norefer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Laos and China to Build Bridge to Thailand as Part of Railway Project*
> 
> 2015-07-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laos hopes a railway between Vietnam and Thailand and another connecting Thailand and China will help drive socio-economic development in the impoverished country.
> 
> 
> UPDATED at 1:04 p.m. EST on 2015-07-20
> 
> Laos and China will jointly build a bridge linking the Southeast Asian nation with northeastern Thailand as part of a U.S. $7.2 billion high-speed railway project that has been delayed by numerous setbacks for more than four years, a Lao government official said.
> 
> Officials from both sides agreed to construct the bridge over the Mekong River to link Laos with Thailand’s Nong Khai province during a meeting in which they resolved to build the much-delayed rail line from Kunming in south China’s Yunnan province to the Lao capital Vientiane, a high-ranking official in the Ministry of Public Works and Transport told RFA’s Lao Service.
> 
> The decision was made when a Lao delegation led by Lattanamany Khounnyvong, deputy minister of public works and transport, met with a team of Chinese government officials in China on July 3-6.
> 
> “The result of the meeting between Lao and Chinese delegations in China is that both sides agreed to identify the area to link the railway to Thailand’s Nong Khai province, and will build new bridge for the railway separately,” he said.
> 
> Landlocked Laos expects the railway’s 420-kilometer (261-mile) route through the country to lower the cost of exports and consumer goods while boosting socioeconomic development in the impoverished nation of nearly 7 million people. It is part of a longer railway that will extend southward through the Malay peninsula to Singapore.
> 
> “In addition, both sides agreed to take five years to complete construction of a 500-kilometer (310-mile) leg of the railway in China and in Laos, although they did not schedule a start date, said the official, who declined to be named.
> 
> Political and financial setbacks have delayed the Lao-China stretch of the railway. The original construction plan called for work to begin in 2011 and be completed this year, according to the state-owned Vientiane Times.
> 
> Although the official said Lao and Chinese negotiators could not agree on how to finance the project, a report on GoKunming.com earlier this month said the countries had agreed to a 40-60 split of the initial financing costs.
> 
> Laos will pay 40 percent, or U.S. $840 million, of the initial construction costs, while China will pay 60 percent, or U.S. $1.26 billion, the report said.
> 
> Chinese venture capital firms would contribute the remaining U.S. $5.1 billion, and receive substantial stakes in the railway once it has been completed, it said.
> 
> Last month, RFA reported that Laos was setting up a joint company with China to oversee the construction and financing of the project, which a transport ministry official who declined to be named said would cost under U.S. $7 billion, less than the original amount of U.S. $7.2 billion cited by both countries at the recent meeting.
> 
> ‘The answer is yes’
> 
> After the meeting between Lao and Chinese delegations, Lao Deputy Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavath, who is in charge of economic affairs, told lawmakers at a parliamentary session on July 9 that the rail line would definitely be built.
> 
> “I thank all the people’s representatives for their many questions,” he was quoted by Lao National TV as saying. “The first [question] is if the railway will really be constructed. The answer is yes.”
> 
> Somsavat also said Lao officials could not yet estimate how many passengers from Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore would use the railway once it was linked to Thailand.
> 
> “If we have it first, people will use it, and they we can say,” he told lawmakers.
> 
> Following his comments, some citizens expressed concern about whether the high-cost railway project would be worthwhile for people in the country.
> 
> “It is not necessary to invest a large sum of money in the railway project,” a resident of Luang Namth province where the railway begins in the northernmost region of Laos, told RFA. “Each province has many problems with roads. Why not use that money to build standard roads throughout the country, which is what people really need?”
> 
> Lao officials in charge of the railway project have yet not publicly disclosed maintenance and other costs not included in the $7.2 billion price tag.
> 
> http://www.rfa.org/english/news/laos/bridge-to-thailand-part-of-railway-project-07202015102910.htmlu=gbfWiF6aUCwmHCUkpklWPkmpWcrNA0LoT1fzJH7tY8RAT9MVWwF1gRbzw89+Rk6XucKlg3JdIvhyhI5Gj3cH5SjnGISrlOaUJ/MTbGPIkFEbSKs2Ak20wXAyXkjj6/0=&b=0&f=norefer



China is literally weaving the region and beyond with iron threads. Certain regional and global powers, on the other, resort to the only available diplomacy they are capable of utilizing: Military. 

We witness a deep clash between two discourses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

China, Indonesia launch joint venture for Jakarta-Bandung railway project - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China, Indonesia launch joint venture for Jakarta-Bandung railway project
English.news.cn 2015-10-16 12:22:44 






JAKARTA, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Senior officials of Chinese and Indonesian consortiums signed an agreement here on Friday to launch a joint venture for a railway linking Jakarta with West Java provincial capital of Bandung.

The deal was signed by Chairman of PT Pillar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia Sahala Lumban Gaol and Yang Zhongmin, chairman of China Railway Co. Ltd. at a ceremony attended by Chinese Ambassador Xie Feng.

The 5.5-billion-U.S. dollar project will be conducted on business to business basis in which the Indonesian side controls 60 percent of the joint venture's stake, while the Chinese partner controls the remaining 40 percent share.

The 150-km medium-speed railway is expected to have a speed of between 200 to 250 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

dy1022 said:


> China, Indonesia launch joint venture for Jakarta-Bandung railway project - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> China, Indonesia launch joint venture for Jakarta-Bandung railway project
> English.news.cn 2015-10-16 12:22:44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Senior officials of Chinese and Indonesian consortiums signed an agreement here on Friday to launch a joint venture for a railway linking Jakarta with West Java provincial capital of Bandung.
> 
> The deal was signed by Chairman of PT Pillar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia Sahala Lumban Gaol and Yang Zhongmin, chairman of China Railway Co. Ltd. at a ceremony attended by Chinese Ambassador Xie Feng.
> 
> The 5.5-billion-U.S. dollar project will be conducted on business to business basis in which the Indonesian side controls 60 percent of the joint venture's stake, while the Chinese partner controls the remaining 40 percent share.
> 
> The 150-km medium-speed railway is expected to have a speed of between 200 to 250 km per hour.



Here is  to the further development of China-Indonesia economic and strategic partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Construction of Jakarta-Bandung Railway to Start Nov. 9*

*Jakarta.* Construction of a new railway line between Jakarta and Bandung is set to begin early next month, an official said on Friday.

The $5.5 billion projectis a joint venture between China Railway International and a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies, called Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia (PSBI).

Sahala Lumban Gaol, the chairman of the joint venture and an adviser to the minister for state-owned enterprises, said work on the medium-speed railway line would begin on Nov. 9, with the project expected to be finished by the end of 2018 and commuter services to commence in the first quarter of 2019.

The PSBI will hold a 60 percent stake in the joint venture, while China Railway International, which will hold the rest, will fund 75 percent of the project.

Sahala reiterated the government’s line that the project would not rely on any state funding, with financing already agreed on under a business-to-business scheme.

He said the project would boost the economy in the areas through which the railway line will cut.

“We will develop locations where stations will be placed for the Jakarta-Bandung corridor,” he said.

The government had earlier proposed building a high-speed line between the two cities, with bids from China and Japan being considered. However, the administration of President Joko Widodo pulled a last-minute switch on the eve of announcing the bid winner, saying it was no longer interested in a high-speed line – much to the chagrin of the Japanese, who had already spent millions of dollars on a feasibility study for the project.

While analysts have welcomed the scrapping of the high-speed project – the 150-kilometer distance between Jakarta and Bandung would mean the train would never reach anywhere near its top speed – they have also questioned the need for a medium speed line, given that there is already a train service between the cities, as well as a toll road.

Construction of Jakarta-Bandung Railway to Start Nov. 9 | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

I hope this thread will help to consolidate news in other countries that China exports to.
From what I can see, China is a big player in other countries' HSR, trains, metros, tram, etc.
Let's put all these transportation news in this thread.

@AndrewJin @TaiShang @JSCh @GS Zhou @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @Daniel808 @onebyone @cnleio @qwerrty @hexagonsnow @Tiqiu @Mista @rott @powastick @Jlaw @Beast @S10 @Shotgunner51 @terranMarine @Dungeness @dy1022 etal
----------------
*China to build 400km/h train for Russia's high-speed railway*
Published time: 6 Jun, 2016






China is developing a new generation of trains capable of reaching speeds of 400 kilometers per hour for Russia's Moscow-Kazan high-speed railway, the China Daily reports.

_"The train… will have wheels that can be adjusted to fit various gauges on other countries' tracks, compared with trains now that need to have their wheels changed before entering foreign systems,"_ Jia Limin, the head of China's high-speed rail innovation program told the media.

Trains in Russia run on a 1520mm track, compared to the narrower 1435mm track used in Europe and China.

_"Once the new bullet train is put into service, it will operate on China's rail network as well as on the Moscow-Kazan high-speed line in Russia, which is designed for 400 km/h trains,"_ he added.

The new 770 kilometers of track between Moscow and Russia’s Tatarstan capital Kazan will stretch through seven regions of Russia. The track is a joint project of Moscow and Beijing.

It will have fifteen stops, including Vladimir, Nizhny Novgorod, Cheboksary and Kazan. The journey from Moscow to Kazan currently takes 12 hours, will be reduced to just 3.5 hours.





_Map of the route from Moscow to Kazan_

Trains traveling between China and Russia need their wheels changed when crossing the border, as Russia uses a wider track gauge. The new bullet train will not require this procedure, saving time and money, Jia said.

According to Russian Railways, Beijing is ready to provide a $6 billion loan for the Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail. The overall cost of the project is expected to exceed $15 billion.

In the future, the Moscow – Kazan route may become a part of a $100 billion high-speed railway between Moscow and Beijing. The railway may also be connected to Beijing’s New Silk Road project, which will link China to markets in Europe and the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*June 2016
Another EMU is ready to be shipped to Macedonia 
after trial in Beijing's circular experimental railway *





CRRC EMUs in Macedonia's capital city

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ahojunk

*Kenya's $13 billion railway project is taking shape*
By Phoebe Parke, for CNN
Updated 0138 GMT (0938 HKT) May 16, 2016

(CNN) It's been billed as the most ambitious project in Kenya since it gained independence in 1963. Now, the first section of the east African nation's $3.8 billion railway is nearly finished.

Originally planned to link Mombasa and Nairobi, the decision was made to extend the line to the market town of Naivasha in 2015, and 75% of civil works have reportedly been completed. This first Mombasa-Nairobi stretch will be completed by June 2017, consulting firm CPCS told CNN.

It is hoped that the track will shorten the journey between the two cities from 12 hours to four hours. Passenger trains will travel at 120km/h, and freight trains will be able to carry 25 million tonnes per year, according to the International Railway Journal.

Eventually, the East Africa Railway Masterplan will link Mombasa with other major east African cities such as Kampala, in Uganda, and Juba, in South Sudan.
*





Planned routes of railway

Investment from China*

The East Africa Railway Masterplan is being managed by the East Africa Community; an inter-governmental organization of six partner states; Burundi, Kenya, Rwanda, South Sudan, Tanzania, and Uganda, which aims to create a politically united and secure East Africa.

Management consulting firm CPCS advised the East Africa Community on the financial, legal and economic impact of the project.

The railway is being built by the state-owned China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), 90% of the ongoing development of the Mombasa-Nairobi section is being financed by The Export-Import Bank of China.

The hope is that this new railway will reduce congestion on Kenya's crowded road network, and promote tourism.
This railway is the most expensive of a series of construction projects in Africa.

According to Deloitte, more than $131 billion was spent on transportation construction on the continent in 2015; by 2025, $200 billion is expected to be spent on the continent's roads, and another $7 billion dollars on African airports.

China has been investing in other projects in Africa, including a mega port in Lamu, Kenya, and a manufacturing zone in Ethiopia.

=========
My comment: This railway will benefit East Africa immensely.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*With CRRC Times Electric Propulsion System, 
Diesel locomotive Successfully Conquered the Australian Devil Curve Line
CRRC nailed it at the third trial, GE merely passed at the sixth trial 
*
On Apr. 10, SDA1 diesel locomotive whose propulsion system was provided by CRRC Times Electric (CRRC TEC) passed through COWAN BANK test route named hairpin curve. This means the locomotive passed the most complicated qualification test in Australia and got the TOC waiver for operating in New South Wales.

From 2011 to 2013, as the only one CRRC in-house core electric system provider, CRRC TEC had provided propulsion system consisting of traction converter system, auxiliary converter system, network system and other core components to CRRC Ziyang for 18 SDA1 AC-Diesel locomotives. The maximum power and speed are respectively 3000kw and 120 km/h. In 2012, SDA-1 locomotives got the approval to operate in ARTC network in South Australia, West Australia and Victoria. Next challenge is approval from Australia Asset Standard Authority (ASA) in New South Wales.

The experiment was taken in the Hawkesbury River -- Cowan bank with a total length of 8.5km,of which More than 75% of the whole sections are ramps with 25‰ gradient. And the most difficult section is the 25‰ gradient ramp with 220 meters continuous S type curve. As required by ASA, the testing should be with single locomotive operated and the whole railway is watered by sprinkler. Manual sanding is prohibited. The lowest speed can’t be less than 10km/h and test time can’t exceed 26 minutes. And uncontrolled wheel slips are not allowed to happen.

Due to weather conditions and other issues, the diesel locomotive did not meet Australian requirements during the first two tests. Australian expert even claimed that “It’s impossible that SDA1 can pass COWAN bank test with bogie control and single locomotive, hauling 1500t”. Engineers of CRRC TEC upgraded 4 software versions which were the result of continuous discussion, analysis, calculation and improvement.

Finally in the third test, the diesel locomotive finished the whole journey in 24 minutes. The certification engineer sang high praise for the perfect performance of the SDA1 diesel locomotive. *They also mentioned that no single operated locomotive hauling 1500t had passed COWAN test before. SDA1 is the first diesel locomotive to pass the most difficult test of Australia for both axle control and bogie control with single locomotive hauling 1500t.*

*



*


*Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co., Ltd. (TEC)
Zhuzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China*








Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co., Ltd. (TEC), a subsidiary company under
CRRC, is the world’s leading propulsion and control systems provider for high
speed trains, EMUs, mass transit, electric locomotives and diesel locomotives.

TEC already applied these solutions for about 4000 mass transit vehicles, 3000
mainline locomotives and 7000 high speed train vehicles/EMUs worldwide.

Other than propulsion and control system, TEC provides
integrated electrical package including signaling systems, substation power
supply systems, platform screen door systems and key components.

Led by Mr. Ding Rongjun, one of the most reputed academicians of Chinese
Academy of Engineering, TEC has become a global power mall for railway
transportation with over 800 patents. Experiences worldwide allow TEC to come
up with customer-orientated solutions with excellent quality and reliability.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_More news on the East Africa/Kenya rail line._

--------
Thursday, June 16, 2016
*Kenya readies first standard-gauge line*
Written by Shem Oirere

Kenya is on course to complete a new Chinese-funded 472km standard-gauge railway line linking Mombasa with Nairobi in the second half of 2017. Shem Oirere reports from Nairobi on progress so far and assesses the project's prospects for success.

THE 12-hour train journey from Kenya’s capital Nairobi to the port city of Mombasa, 483km away, has taken on a different feel in recent months. Construction crews are hard at work to complete a new standard-gauge line which runs alongside the colonial-era metre-gauge railway and is promising to reduce the same journey by eight hours from June 2017.

The new 472km line is a sight and development to behold. The Chinese-funded link is the largest single infrastructure project since Kenya gained its independence in 1963, and features eight underpasses where it crosses the world-famous Tsavo National Park. It also has 98 bridges, including two large structures at points where it traverses the existing line, which is part of a 1918km network linking Kenya with Uganda operated by concessionaire Rift Valley Railways (RVR) since 2005.






Kenya Railways Corporation (KRC) managing director Mr Atanas Maina said on April 28 that work on the $US 3.8bn project is now 75% complete. Specifically the engineering, procurement and construction management contractor, China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) has completed 75% of the civil works which constitute 92% of earthworks, 81% of concrete works, 30% of stations and nearly 30% of track laying.

Maina says of the 472.3km line, 442.6km runs at grade and the total bridge length is 29.7km. “There are 33 stations along the line, of which two will be traffic hubs at both ends and eight will be intermediate stations while 23 will be passing stations,” Maina told IRJ. 

The line has been designed with an axleload of 25 tonnes and could move 22 million tonnes/year at a speed of 80-100km/h for freight trains and 120km/h for passenger trains. Each of the freight trains will have a haulage capacity of 4000 tonnes, or 216 TEUs, and accommodate double-stack containers.

However, electrification of the line, which was initially incorporated into the design, will have to wait a little longer because of the lack of an adequate and reliable electricity transmission platform. The government is planning to construct new coal and nuclear power stations with a network of transmission lines that will facilitate railway electrification.

The new line also runs parallel to the Mombasa - Nairobi highway which is laden with truck traffic. According to the director general of Kenya’s National Bureau of Statistics Mr Zachary Mwangi the port of Mombasa’s freight throughput was up by 11.5% from 22.3 million tonnes in 2013 to 24.9 million tonnes in 2014. The container volumes at the port also increased by 13.2% to one million TEUs in 2014 up from 894,000 TEUs in 2013.

“The rise in TEUs was partly because of the improvement of the facilities at the port and the improvement of the single window platform that allows online transactions for international trade, thereby maximising port efficiency,” Mwangi says.

Mwangi also points out that RVR’s freight traffic is improving despite a sharp drop in passenger traffic in recent years, and it is this growth on which state-owned KRC is pegging its projections for the new line under the expectation that this momentum will continue.

Indeed with the World Bank projecting Kenya’s economy to have grown by 6% last year compared with forecasts of 4.5%, demand is increasing for modern infrastructure to support the country’s steadily expanding GDP.

*Loans*

Financing for the new line is provided by the Exim Bank of China which agreed to support 90%, or $US 3.42bn, of the project’s costs. The overall loan consists of a $US 1.6bn concessional loan payable over 20 years and a commercial loan of $US 1.82bn payable over 15 years. Both loans have been guaranteed by Kenya’s National Treasury. Yet achieving sufficient traffic volumes on the standard-gauge line to meet the cost of operations and repayment of the loan at this stage is far from assured

As a result the project is not without sceptics. President of the Kenya-based AB International Enterprise, Dr Anil Bhandari, who is also a former World Bank senior infrastructure advisor for the Africa Region, told IRJ in Nairobi it is not definite how KRC will ensure that required rail freight traffic uses the new line when RVR is competing in the same market.

“In my view, there is no adequate freight that can be moved by both the standard-gauge link and the metre-gauge line operated by RVR,” Bhandari says. “Passenger numbers are so low currently and with proper rehabilitation of the metre-gauge by RVR, the freight volumes could easily be increased to about 15 million tonnes, which could have been easily done without a new standard-gauge line.”

However, KRC’s chief of technical services Mr Solomon Ouna told an infrastructure conference in Nairobi recently the standard-gauge feasibility study indicated that the revenue stream “would cover the cost of operation and maintenance as well as external loan obligations and post good surplus for capital projects.”

“The existing metre-gauge railway has serious challenges in capacity provision due to obsolescence and unresponsiveness to any meaningful upgrade efforts,” he said. “Kenya’s railway problems are difficult to solve using the same narrow gauge technology which create the present railway problems.”

KRC is expected to own the standard-gauge infrastructure but appoint an operator for the line, which is acceptable to China Exim Bank in accordance with the government’s financing agreement with China. The financing deal also requires the Kenyan government to meet any revenue shortfalls when the line becomes operational after June 2017 and also to modernise and expand the existing inland container terminal at Embakasi on the outskirts of Nairobi to handle containers using the new railway.

Bhandari proposes that KRC should go a step further by appointing two contractors - one for operations and the other for maintenance with the corporation owning the infrastructure.

“KRC should also consider an open-access model for the standard-gauge line where companies with their own trains can use the line at specified times and pay the corporation an access fee,” Bhandari says.

Despite the uncertainties with the freight and passenger projections, and doubts over future competition between the two lines, Maina is also optimistic that both lines will carry sufficient volumes. “The growth of freight handled by the port of Mombasa is increasing and there will be sufficient volumes for both the standard-gauge and the existing metre-gauge railway,” he says.

While the hope is that once operational the line will provide the foundation for further economic growth in Kenya and east Africa, the first phase of the project has already provided additional jobs. Maina says the project has provided nearly 19,000 local people with direct employment and about 6000 indirectly. “More than 250 local suppliers have been directly engaged with supplying materials and subcontracting services to the project,” he says.

Some of the local sub-contractors’ input on the project include drainage works, slope protection works and grassing, as well as supply of materials such as sand, cement, fuel and steel. Local car hire and logistics service providers have also been sub-contracted by CRBC. However, according to Ouna, mobilising enough large local contractors to partner with CRBC to realise the 40% local content target for the project is a major challenge.

In addition to the main civil works, the Chinese contractor will also construct four freight terminals, build a traffic control centre for the entire line in Nairobi, and supply and install utilities and signalling and information technology facilities at the 33 stations. CRBC will also organise the supply and commissioning of 56 locomotives and 40 passenger coaches. The number of freight wagons has yet to be decided.

Maina added that the new line’s uniform specification “will permit seamless operation across borders.” Indeed the new Kenyan line is part of the larger Mombasa - Malaba - Kampala - Kigali - Juba rail network and the governments of Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda and South Sudan have signed a protocol on its implementation under which each of the countries is expected to construct its respective section.

Uganda has already awarded China Harbour Engineering Company a $US 3.3bn contract for the 237km section from Malaba to Kampala and construction is tentatively scheduled to begin in July with financial support for the project from China’s Export Import Bank. This section will eventually link with Kenya’s Nairobi - Malaba/Kisumu extension. The first component of this phase is the 120km line from Nairobi to Naivasha to serve a proposed industrial park next to Africa’s largest geothermal fields in Kenya’s Rift Valley.

*Challenging*

The extension crosses rugged terrain and is the most challenging of the project. It will require 28km of bridges and 8.5km of tunnels, including one which will be 5.3km long and 70m deep and is expected to take five years to drill. The route also has high embankments and the cuttings will require slope protection according to its design details. It will also span existing infrastructure such as roads and the metre-gauge line. This section will cost $US 1.5bn, or $US 12.5m per km compared with $US 8m per km for the 472km stretch between Mombasa and Nairobi. Kenya has signed a commercial contract with China Communications Construction Company for the project and work is expected to commence in September.

Beyond this the feasibility study and preliminary design for part two of the second phase of the project from Naivasha to Malaba/Kisumu have been completed and are now being evaluated for approval by the government. However, realisation of this part of the project is expected to take longer because of what Ouna describes as “development complexity and financing challenges.”

Topographical challenges have similarly been a major issue with the construction of the Mombasa - Nairobi section, including land reclamation at the Mombasa terminus.

Land acquisition, which is the responsibility of the National Lands Commission, another government agency, is another major challenge, proving a tedious and long process which has held the project back.

“Kenya’s land policy on infrastructure development is ill defined and often leads to litigation,” Ouna says. He estimated that more than $US 139m was needed to pay for land acquisition for the Mombasa - Nairobi phase and that the National Lands Commission has had to deal with a “multiplicity of stakeholders including peasants, fishermen, county governments and people’s representatives.”

“Our legal process encourages litigation aimed at stopping any form of infrastructure development,” he says.

*Metre gauge*

Development of the standard-gauge project comes as RVR is investing $US 305m to rehabilitate the Mombasa - Nairobi - Malaba - Kampala railway and improve rolling stock, with funds coming from loans ($US 164m), equity ($US 100m) and company cash flow ($US 41m).

“In the first five years of the concession, RVR set out to remove infrastructure bottlenecks, resolve priority track rehabilitation issues and continue with maintenance capital expenditure,” says Mr Sammy Gachuhi, chief marketing and commercial officer at RVR.

Gachui says RVR is addressing efficiency on the metre-gauge line by overhauling information technology, signalling, operations and locomotive systems “to achieve modernised operations.” He adds that the concessionaire’s strategy is to “maintain the existing client base and grow freight volumes by 15-20%.”

In 2014 RVR’s Kenyan freight traffic grew by 24.3% from 1.24 million tonnes in 2013 to 1.51 million tonnes with Mwangi attributing it to “the acquisition of three new locomotives and the rehabilitation of the existing fleet.”

However, RVR has been grappling with falling passenger numbers, with a 5% reduction in journeys from 4 million in 2013 to 3.8 million in 2014. “The drop in passenger journeys was partly attributed to suspension of railway passenger transport services along the Nairobi - Kisumu route,” Mwangi says.

It is hoped that the improvements will attract passengers to return to the existing network. It’s a similar story on its metre-gauge suburban services in Nairobi which cover 160km of track and are currently used by 13,000 people every day. KRC is also targeting improvements in the capital’s rail services and is implementing the Nairobi Commuter Rail Service project which involves modernising and expanding under-utilised railway infrastructure to boost public transport in Kenya’s capital.

The project is aiming to attract passenger traffic from the congested city roads by creating “an efficient and affordable mass rapid transit transportation system” and KRC has set an optimistic target to increase passenger capacity in Nairobi to 15 million from the current 5 million by the end of 2016 and 60 million passengers by 2018.

Specific components of this project include upgrading of track and signalling systems, constructing a new 6.5km line from the Syokimau station to Jomo Kenyatta International Airport and adding new stations.

Maina said in February that KRC has submitted fresh requests for funds to finance construction of the airport rail link, which was first mooted in 2011, and he says this and other rail projects are now a major element of Kenya’s Vision 2030 strategy for economic development.

“Numerous projects have been put in place under Kenya’s Vision 2030 and central to this plan is the necessity to move people and goods,” Maina says. “The railway sector is on an uphill climb to make this happen.”

He adds that KRC is working tirelessly to improve its operations and facilities, enhance skills and technology transfer, and be a key strategic player in the transport industry, thus be a key contributor to national development.

The standard-gauge line is a sign of real progress and evidence that the government is starting to deliver on its vision to promote sustainable growth in Kenya and the rest of east Africa as the region strives for full common market status. And with other projects planned, all eyes are now on this line and its ability to facilitate the fast and safe movement of goods and people between Nairobi and Mombasa. If successful, the momentum to develop these other projects is expected to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_News from Hungary, but about half a year ago...._

--------
*China wins $1.6bn contract to support Hungary-Serbia high-speed rail*
26 November 2015

The governments of China and Hungary have signed an agreement on the development, construction and financing of the Hungarian section of Hungary-Serbia high-speed railway.

Under the agreement, a consortium led by China Railway Group (CRG) has been awarded a CNY10bn ($1.57bn) contract to build the 160km Hungarian section of a railway linking Budapest with Belgrade, and will also be responsible for the general management of the project.

In addition to CRG, the consortium includes CRG's China Railway International Group (CRIG), China Railway International (CRI), a subsidiary of national operator China Railway Corporation and Hungarian State Railways.

Both CRI and CRIG will jointly hold an 85% stake in the consortium. The Chinese firms will finance 85% of the project, while the remaining 15% will come from Hungary.

Construction of a high-speed line is scheduled to start this year.

The project is said to be the first concrete success of the China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) partnership.

The 350km Hungary-Serbia project is expected to be completed in two years.

The project is an additional two-track linking line and electrification project of the existing railway, with the designed maximum speed of 200km/h and a designed operating speed of 160km/h.

In July, Stadler Bussnang won a €125m contract from Hungarian State Railways' passenger unit MÁV-Start to deliver 21 additional Flirt electric multiple units (EMUs).

The modern, energy-saving EMUs will be operated on Budapest's suburban services.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_China should increase the speed on rated tracks to 350 kph and beyond. This means that for cities within 1000 km apart, HSR will be very competitive with airplane. This will showcase China's HSR technology which will help in exports.
However, watch out for the air travel lobby in China. They are learning quickly the bad tactics from their US counterparts.

(Note: Japan's HSR is mostly rated at 240 to 260 kph with only a very small section capable of reaching 320 kph.)_

--------
News Analysis: China discusses speed hikes for bullet trains
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-12 18:06:14 | Editor: Tian Shaohui





_Ahead of an international exhibition, China's railway insiders returned to topic of whether to increase the top speed of bullet trains. The proposals to increase the top speed on China's high-speed rail (HSR) network have emerged as China seeks to export its trains and HSR technology. (Source: Xinhua)_


BEIJING, June 12 (Xinhua) -- Ahead of an international exhibition, China's railway insiders returned to topic of whether to increase the top speed of bullet trains. The proposals to increase the top speed on China's high-speed rail (HSR) network have emerged as China seeks to export its trains and HSR technology.

"Technology and safety controls allow bullet trains to run at a maximum speed of 350 km per hour," explained He Huawu, chief engineer with China Railway Corp. (CRC), the country's railway carrier and a major successor of the dismantled ministry of railways.

He made the remarks earlier this week at a news briefing for the 13th China International Modern Railway Technology & Equipment Exhibition scheduled from June 20 to 22.

In summer 2011, the ministry lowered the top speed of bullet trains to 300 km per hour over safety concerns.

The decision was made shortly after Sheng Guangzu, now CRC general manager, replaced disgraced chief Liu Zhijun to head the ministry.

A deadly train collision in July that year in east China's Zhejiang Province cast a shadow on the burgeoning industry, although the following investigation found no evidence to link speed to the incident

"In a strategic move, China should restore the designed speed of 350 km per hour to demonstrate that the rail technology is safe and reliable," said Zuo Dajia, associate professor at the Southwest Jiaotong University.

Although some countries seemed cautious about cooperation with Chinese enterprises, a number of overseas rail contracts have been inked, including a high-speed line between Russia's Moscow and Kazan.

"China's restoration to the designed speed will benefit the exports of high-speed trains and technology," Zuo added.

China currently operates more than 19,000 km of HSR track, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's total. The network is quickly increasing as the country upgrades its transport infrastructure.

Policymakers must now carefully weigh up the profits and costs before deciding whether to increase the operation speed.

"The current limit is reasonable in terms of operational and maintenance costs," said the CRC chief engineer.

Higher speeds can translate into an increase in power consumption, noise, and wear and tear, according to Sun Zhang, a railway professor at Tongji University.

He gave an example: Nearly all the bearings had to be replaced after a bullet train completed a test in late 2010 with its peak speed reaching 486.1 km per hour.

"Speed increases will definitely lead to cost hikes. But it is difficult for outsiders to calculate as the whole system is so complex," said Hu Siji, a professor with Beijing Jiaotong University.

Higher speeds can also add more pressure on train drivers and other staff.

Despite all the drawbacks, Zuo said higher speed means less trains will be needed, thus, less expenditure for the CRC.

"I did not see any comparison between the increase in operational costs and the decrease in purchase expenditure," said Zuo.

The CRC chief engineer told media outlets that it could be a different story if higher speed brings in more passengers or leads to fare increases.

"A thorough study is needed to decide whether and when to increase the speed," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

*China rail giant delivers first batch of locomotives to Kenya*
(People's Daily Online) 11:08, July 02, 2015





(File Photo)​
Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company, a subsidiary company of CRRC Corp, the rail equipment manufacturing behemoth formed after the merger of CSR and CNR, held a delivery ceremony for the locomotives to be exported to Kenya, China News Service reports on Monday.

The supply contract, signed in early 2015, includes 13 locomotives. Kenya is the eighth country that Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company exports its products to.

With a maximum speed of 100 km per hour, these locomotives will run at the railway connecting Mombasa, East Africa's largest port, and the capital Nairobi. It is the country's first railway since its dependence.

Based on the Dongfeng 4D diesel locomotive, these batch of locomotives have been improved taking into account of local environment, according to Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company, the manufacture.

This is the first time that the company has sold locomotives to Kenya.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Nigeria's Abuja-Kaduna Railway Starts Trial Operation
2016-06-19 10:31:41 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Liu Yuanhui





_A newly-built train is about to leave Idu Railway Station in Nigeria on Friday, June 17, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]_

Nigeria's Abuja-Kaduna Railway, constructed by China Civil and Engineering Company (CCECC), started its trial operation on Friday.

This is the *first railway in Africa that has been built based on Chinese technical standards*.

A train completed a test run on the railway on Friday with a speed of 80 km per hour, with about 100 Chinese and Nigerian staff on board.

According to CCECC, the trial operation aims to provide the Nigerian staff a training exercise before the railway starts official operations.

The 187-km rail link, which connects Nigeria's Idu to its northern business center Kaduna City, is part of the Lagos-Kano standard gauge project.

The railway has nine stops and will feature both passenger and cargo trains. It was designed for trains with an average speed of 150 km per hour.





_A newly-built train is about to leave Idu Railway Station in Nigeria on Friday, June 17, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]_





_A train completes a test run on the railway, with About 100 Chinese and Nigerian staff on board on Friday, June 17, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]_





_Friday, June 17, 2016, Idu Railway Station in Nigeria. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]_
This is a pretty decent looking Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese, Uzbek leaders hail inauguration of Central Asia's longest railway tunnel*

TASHKENT, June 22 (Xinhua) -- Visiting Chinese President Xi Jinping and his Uzbek counterpart, Islam Karimov, on Wednesday hailed the inauguration of the Qamchiq Tunnel in Uzbekistan, saying it is a major achievement of the Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

The Kamchiq tunnel is a 19.2 kilometres (11.9 mi) long railway tunnel in Uzbekistan, which makes it the longest tunnel in Central Asia.

The tunnel was built by the China Railway Tunnel Group in collaboration with the Uzbek Railways and leads through seven geologic faults. Construction began September 2013 and the excavation works were finished 27 February 2016. In January 2014, work was delayed by an avalanche, covering the entrance with 78 metres (256 ft) of snow.

The tunnel is part of the Angren-Pap railway line.

IIRC, this railway tunnel reduces the time from Angren to Pap from about 4 days to 4 hours. Previously, they have to go through Tajikistan with immigration & custom clearances adding to the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Some pictures of the Qamchiq Rail tunnel.





_A train stops at the entrance of the Qamchiq Tunnel on the Angren–Pap railway line inUzbekistan on Feb. 27. (Photo/Xinhua)_





_Under construciton - Qamchiq Tunnel on the Angren–Pap railway line in Uzbekistan.(Photo/Xinhua) _

========
*Backgrounder: Qamchiq Tunnel, longest railway tunnel in Central Asia*
Xinhua, June 22, 2016

The Qamchiq Tunnel in Uzbekistan, the longest railway tunnel in Central Asia, has been completed and put into trial operations.

The 19.2-km tunnel goes through the Qurama Mountains and is part of the 169-km Angren-Pap railway line, a major state project of Uzbekistan which connects the country's capital, Tashkent, with the eastern city of Namangan.

The construction of the tunnel began in July 2013 and was undertaken by China Railway Tunnel Group.

The tunnel is also a key cooperation project in the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, which is expected to reduce regional transportation costs and help boost trade and economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Well done, China!

This is China's regional inclusive growth across Eurasia as part of the One Belt One Road integration project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Some pictures of the Qamchiq Rail tunnel.
> 
> View attachment 313081
> 
> _A train stops at the entrance of the Qamchiq Tunnel on the Angren–Pap railway line inUzbekistan on Feb. 27. (Photo/Xinhua)_
> 
> View attachment 313082
> 
> _Under construciton - Qamchiq Tunnel on the Angren–Pap railway line in Uzbekistan.(Photo/Xinhua) _
> 
> ========
> *Backgrounder: Qamchiq Tunnel, longest railway tunnel in Central Asia*
> Xinhua, June 22, 2016
> 
> The Qamchiq Tunnel in Uzbekistan, the longest railway tunnel in Central Asia, has been completed and put into trial operations.
> 
> The 19.2-km tunnel goes through the Qurama Mountains and is part of the 169-km Angren-Pap railway line, a major state project of Uzbekistan which connects the country's capital, Tashkent, with the eastern city of Namangan.
> 
> The construction of the tunnel began in July 2013 and was undertaken by China Railway Tunnel Group.
> 
> The tunnel is also a key cooperation project in the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, which is expected to reduce regional transportation costs and help boost trade and economy.


I think it's the longest one in Asia outside East Asia?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_Hopefully, more Eurasian countries adopt the standard gauge railway..._

--------
*China breaks ground on northern cross-border standard-gauge railway line*
*(chinadaily.com.cn)*
*Updated: 2016-05-31*





_Ground-breaking ceremony of Ceke railway construction project, on May 26. [Photo/ Alxa League Daily]_


A ceremony at the land port of Ceke, Inner Mongolia, on May 26, marked the beginning of construction work on China's first cross-border standard gauge railway line in the region, as a part of the country's "Belt and Road" initiative whose plan is to revitalize the old Silk Road and the maritime Silk Road linking East and West.

The Ceke railway project will provide a "seamless link" between China and Mongolia and is expected to increase the amount of trade between the two countries.

It will also connect with other important domestic railways to form an energy transmission web and will join the Beijing-Moscow and Siberia - Europe lines, ultimately reaching at the port of Rotterdam in the Netherlands, as a "Eurasian Land Bridge".

By that time, the Ceke railway is expected to be carrying 30-million tons of freight annually, making it China's largest land port, and an example for others to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> _Hopefully, more Eurasian countries adopt the standard gauge railway..._
> 
> --------
> *China breaks ground on northern cross-border standard-gauge railway line*
> *(chinadaily.com.cn)*
> *Updated: 2016-05-31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ground-breaking ceremony of Ceke railway construction project, on May 26. [Photo/ Alxa League Daily]_
> 
> 
> A ceremony at the land port of Ceke, Inner Mongolia, on May 26, marked the beginning of construction work on China's first cross-border standard gauge railway line in the region, as a part of the country's "Belt and Road" initiative whose plan is to revitalize the old Silk Road and the maritime Silk Road linking East and West.
> 
> The Ceke railway project will provide a "seamless link" between China and Mongolia and is expected to increase the amount of trade between the two countries.
> 
> It will also connect with other important domestic railways to form an energy transmission web and will join the Beijing-Moscow and Siberia - Europe lines, ultimately reaching at the port of Rotterdam in the Netherlands, as a "Eurasian Land Bridge".
> 
> By that time, the Ceke railway is expected to be carrying 30-million tons of freight annually, making it China's largest land port, and an example for others to follow.



Integrating Mongolia into China's sphere of economy is critical in terms of (de facto) correcting one of the historical anomalies in terms of China's territorial integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_It's really good to see a project that is ahead of schedule. It will starting generating benefits earlier for Kenya._

=========
China-funded high-speed railway to be completed ahead of schedule: Kenyan president
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-30 18:16:50 | Editor: huaxia





_Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows a view of track-laying at a construction site of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project, near Sultan Halmud, Kenya. (Xinhua/Pan Siwei)_

KAJIADO, Kenya, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta said over the weekend that China-funded high speed railway which runs from the coastal city of Mombasa to Nairobi will be completed ahead of the schedule.

Kenyatta, who visited a section of the 472 kilometer standard gauge railway (SGR) project which is more than three-quarters done, said once completed, the project will enhance Kenya's position as a regional business hub.

Speaking during the inspection, Kenyatta said that the government is in talks with investors to put up industrial parks along the SGR line so as to create jobs for Kenyans.

"We have discussed on how to set up industrial parks at Dongo Kundu in Mombasa, Voi, Mtito Andei, Nairobi and Naivasha, which will help us create jobs for our young people," he said.






_Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta (3rd R, front) tightens the screw during his inspection of a construction site of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project near Sultan Halmud, Kenya, May 28, 2016. (Xinhua/Li Baishun)_

China Road and Bride Corporation (CRBC) is implementing the SGR project that has already created an estimated 30,000 jobs for Kenyans, fulfilling one of the major demands that jobs be handed to local communities during the construction of what is the biggest investment in east and central Africa.

Kenyan officials say the modern railway line will ease congestion on the roads while reducing pollution arising from heavy vehicular traffic along Nairobi-Mombasa highway.

Besides promoting investments and growth of industrial sector in the region, the SGR project will also facilitate cross border movement of skilled labor, technology and innovations.

The president was briefed that the SGR is on schedule, and runs within budget.

The rail had by February injected 500 million U.S. dollars directly into the pockets of Kenyan suppliers following Kenyatta's directive that 40 percent of supplies of goods and services to the SGR be local content, the president was told.






_Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows a view of track-laying at a construction site of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project, near Sultan Halmud, Kenya. (Xinhua/Pan Siwei)_

More than 75 percent civil works have been completed on the first phase of the project, with over 235 km trackline laid between Voi and Sultan Hamud.

Major progress has been made on construction of 33 stations including 23 passing stations, eight intermediary stations, and two major stations in Mombasa and Nairobi.

The second phase of the project will cover 487 km from Nairobi-Kisumu-Malaba and it is divided into three sub-phases. These phases include 2A, which is 120 km from Nairobi to Naivasha.

Financing has been identified and construction is expected to start in September this year, Kenyatta said.

Phase 2B, which is 262 km, will stretch from Naivasha-Narok-Bomet-Ahero-Kisumu while phase 2C will cover 107 km from Kisumu-Yala-Mumias-Malaba in western Kenya.

Kenyatta said the implementation of the SGR will not only boost the transport development, but also promote integration and industrialization in the East and Central Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_This will help to speed up the HSR link between Moscow and Kazan._

--------
*Russia, China agree on localization of high-speed train production*
June 26, 2016 INTERFAX

The deal was reached while Putin's two-day visit to Beijing.

Russia and China have agreed to localize the production of high-speed rail cars and railway equipment in Russia.

The relevant framework agreement was signed during Russian President Vladimir Putin's official visit to China on Saturday, an Interfax correspondent reported on Saturday.

In addition, Russian Railways and China Railway agreed on the "comprehensive strategic cooperation" and signed a relevant agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*High-Speed Rail Line by Chinese Company to Connect Agadir and Marrakesh*
*
Friday 24 June 2016 - 09:06*











By Safae Kajouane

Rabat – * A delegation from the a Chinese Society of Railways met Rabie Khlie, the General Director of the National Railways Office (ONCF), in Rabat on Monday June 20 to discuss the possibility to construct a high-speed rail between Marrakesh and Agadir.*

According to ONCF, the meeting is a part of a plan to initiate actions on an agreement between the two companies signed on May 11. The two sides discussed potential ways to increase cooperation and reviewed the technical studies of the future high-speed line linking Marrakesh to the coastal city.

The Chinese company aims to get the multi-billion contract for Marrakech-Agadir line. The line will be the second of its kind in Morocco after the French company Alstom constructs a high speed line between Casablanca-Tangier expected to operate in 2018.

Earlier in June during the King’s visit to China, the two parties signed a series of agreements, including a memorandum of understanding on rail cooperation between the Chinese company and ONCF.

The memo was signed by Minister of Infrastructure, Transport, and Logistics Aziz Rabbah, the CEO of ONCF, and their Chinese counterparts.

http://www.moroccoworldnews.com/201...nese-company-to-connect-agadir-and-marrakesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_I think China is the front runner for the Kuala Lumpur - Singapore HSR..._

--------
Chinese company, banks back Malaysia's future high speed rail terminal project
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-17 16:01:51 | Editor: huaxia





_Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (5th R, front) visit the model of the Bandar Malaysia project in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, June 16, 2016. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)_

KUALA LUMPUR, June 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese leading banks and company on Thursday express their support for a flagship project in the Malaysian capital, which will also house the terminal of the proposed high speed rail linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

Bank of China, the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China and China Construction Bank will join hands with HSBC and several leading local banks to provide funding to the investors of the Bandar Malaysia project, according to a memorandum of understanding signed here Thursday.

Located about 7 km from the Kuala Lumpur city center, Bandar Malaysia will serve as a future transport, business and commercial hub for Kuala Lumpur.

China Railway Group Limited (CREC), one of China's largest state-owned companies, owns 24 percent equity of the project.

The Malaysian government, through the finance ministry, owns the majority stake of the project.

"The ministry of finance in particular is proud to partner with CREC, a major international developer that is also a Chinese state-owned company", said Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak, who also holds the finance minister portfolio.

"This commitment by CREC is as a clear endorsement by China of its continued confidence in the strength and resilience of the Malaysian economy," he added.

Najib pointed out that the joint venture between Malaysia and China in the Bandar Malaysia project was "another indication of the strong and vibrant relations between the two countries."






_June 16, 2016 shows the signing ceremony of the Bandar Malaysia project in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s bullet trains in race to win global high-speed rail market*

*Quality and communication are key if the nation is to win, say foreign visitors to state-owned factory*

PUBLISHED : Monday, 27 June, 2016, 12:02am
UPDATED : Monday, 27 June, 2016, 9:52am






Giant factories, a wide range of advanced locomotives and a modern exhibition centre may have impressed foreign visitors to one of China’s biggest bullet train producers – but it will take more than that to clinch deals.

China is at an early stage of its push to export its high-speed rail technology, and there is much Beijing needs to address.

Officials from nearly 20 developing countries in Africa, Asia and South America visited the China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation’s (CRRC) Tangshan factory last month in a week-long programme arranged by the Hong Kong-based Finance Centre for South-South Cooperation.

Most came from countries along the route of China’s “One Belt, One Road” initiative aimed at boosting trade links and infrastructure such as railways.

The overseas market for CRRC Tangshan is chiefly low- to medium-speed rail stock, railways and light rail systems that have been sold to Germany, Turkey and some African countries. It accounts for 30 per cent of the global locomotive market. But while the countries of most of the visitors have imported rail technology from China, including CRRC Tangshan, few have imported Chinese high-speed know-how.

CRRC Tangshan accounts for 70 per cent of high-speed locomotives starting from Beijing, including those running on the most profitable high-speed line between Beijing and Shanghai.

It provides 10 basic categories of locomotives and can complete standard orders in two months.

“It shows how a state-owned company can produce world-class products like bullet trains. It will feed the [One Belt, One Road] initiative,” said Biru Paksha Paul, chief economist with the Central Bank of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Let's not forget the roads that China is building in Africa......

--------
Chinese-built roads help improve economic situation in DR Congo
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-29 15:34:10 | Editor: huaxia





_Staff with China railway seventh group CO. discusses with workmate on how to construct on the bridge floor at a construction site of an international port in Matadi, the Democratic Republic of Congo (DR Congo), April 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Bo)_

KINSHASA, June 29 (Xinhua) -- The different road-construction and rehabilitation works launched in the Democratic Republic of Congo (DR Congo) by President Joseph Kabila in collaboration with Chinese companies, have greatly contributed to improvement of the economic situation in the country.

According to Gorbi Mirindi, a congolese economic expert, DR Congo has suffered due to lack of road infrastructure for many years since its decolonization.

"The launch of the road construction program by Kabila with Sino-Congolese cooperation, has helped to boost other sectors in the country, especially within Kinshasa town," Mirindi said.

The expert noted that the housing sector had equally grown in different parts of the country, especially in Kinshasa.

"The congolese population strongly appreciates the enormous road infrastructure work that has been undertaken by Chinese companies in this country because the work has had a direct and positive impact on their daily lives," Mirindi said.

As for Nkere Ntanda, a professor at Kinshasa University and an expert on investment matters, "the Congolese people had never seen such levels of construction works in their country since independence in 1960."





_Su Fucheng of China railway seventh group CO. welds metal with local workers at a construction site of an international port in Matadi, the Democratic Republic of Congo (DR Congo), April 30, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Bo)_

He noted that the reconstruction work is highly appreciated by the population, because it has helped to resolve problems that date back to decades.

According to him, the improvement of the road infrastructures by Chinese companies in DR Congo had generally led to the emergence of small and medium size companies in various parts of the country, something that has directly improved the people's well being.

Ntanda equally urged the population to change their behaviour and maintain the new roads that have been constructed.

"There should be a behavioural change for our population and leaders to ensure we are able to maintain the infrastructures we have benefited with through Sino-Congolese cooperation program," Ntanda said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*"Straddling bus" starts production in east China*
2016-07-04





File photo shows people attending the "straddling bus" debut at a factory in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province. [Photo: huanqiu.com]

The "straddling bus" or "tunnel bus", which is designed to ease traffic congestion in cities, has been put into production in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province, according to a report by huanqiu.com.

Earlier models show each passenger section of the bus will be 22 meters long, 7.8 meters wide and 4.8 meters high, with 55 seats. Most importantly, the hollow space under the bus allows other vehicles to pass underneath which greatly improves the use of roads with limited space, easing traffic congestion.

The report said the Transit Explore Bus or TEB will be comprised of four passenger rooms on average, and it can be modified according to road conditions.

The bus will be electric and can reach a top speed of 97-129 kilometers per hour.





File photo shows people attending the "straddling bus" debut at a factory in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province. [Photo: huanqiu.com]





File photo shows the inner decorations of the "straddling bus" at a factory in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province. [Photo: huanqiu.com]





File photo shows the inner decorations of the "straddling bus" at a factory in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province. [Photo: huanqiu.com]





File photo shows the inner decorations of the "straddling bus" at a factory in Changzhou, in east China's Jiangsu province. [Photo: huanqiu.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing rolls out big CRRC subway train *
China Daily, July 5, 2016

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, one of three trainmakers in China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, has announced it is to supply its new eight-car 8A subway trains with more carrying capacity to the Beijing Subway Line 16 in March next year.

Compared with the 6A and 6B six-car metro trains currently operating in Beijing's metro system with a maximum carrying capacity of 2,000 to 2,500 passengers, the eight-car subway train will transport up to 3,560 commuters at any time during peak periods.

Equipped with a stainless steel car body and high-standard fire prevention technology, the 8A trains are 20 centimeters wider than 6A and 6B subway units. CRRC Changchun will supply a total of 280 cars for Line 16 in Beijing.

The company said it has also shipped 176 units of its larger subway model to Hong Kong and 204 to Saudi Arabia since 2009 and 2011.

Wang Zhonghai, deputy head of the research and development department at CRRC Changchun's engineering project research center, said the larger train was quite suitable for most-populated cities such as Shanghai, Seoul, Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok.

*He said its traction battery system can ensure the trains run even during general power failures.*

*"The interior of all of the cars has been designed to be free of sharp edges to prevent injuries," Wang added.*

The 50-kilometer Beijing Subway Line 16 has 29 stations between Haidian district and Fengtai district.

It will be the first subway line that will be equipped with 8A trains in the Chinese capital city.

Eager to improve the network, the Beijing municipal government has decided to roll out the new model to other lines. It is planning to introduce them to the first phase of Line 3, Line 12, Line 17 and Line 19, as it moves to improve transport capacity in the long run.

*CRRC Changchun also said it will continue to supply 8A subway trains to Saudi Arabia to meet the country's needs between Riyadh and Mecca. The existing trains transported a total of 2 million passengers during the Kiblah religious period in 2015.*

*CRRC Changchun also began to ship subway trains to Iran from March after it signed a $1.39 billion contract to supply a total of 1,008 subway cars to the capital, Teheran, over a five-year period.*

Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission, said: "Chinese trainmakers could find great opportunities in the surging demand in many developing countries for improved railway infrastructure, passenger services and regional connectivity, as well as their desire to create jobs and new commercial areas."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China has made great progress in overseas rail projects, says senior official*
By Yuan Can (People's Daily Online) 15:28, July 06, 2016




Photo taken on May 17, 2016 shows bullet trains in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

A number of China's overseas railway projects have made significant progress lately, said Yang Zhongmin, chairman of China Railway International, during a press briefing on Tuesday.

Yang's statement came after questions were raised by some media outlets about whether China's overseas high-speed railway projects have stalled. *Yang refuted that supposition, saying at the briefing that China is responsible for the world's largest high-speed rail operation and construction networks*, as well as the most comprehensive high-speed rail technology and management experiences.

Yang said that China's high-speed rail system has four advantages. First, China owns the intellectual property rights to its high-speed rail technology, which is the most advanced in the world. Second, China's high-speed rail operations include a risk management system for disaster prevention and emergency rescue and relief. Third, China's high-speed rail technology is highly compatible with that of other countries. And fourth, China's high-speed rail boasts a high performance-cost ratio.

* Yang said that China is on its way to building railways in Asia, Europe, North America and Africa. Those projects include the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail in Indonesia, the Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail in Russia, and the Belgrade-Budapest high-speed rail between Serbia and Hungary.*




Aerial photo taken on June 22, 2016 shows a bullet train running on the Kaili section of Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Wu Jibin)




Train passes Tsonag Lake.(People's Daily Online/Photo)





File hoto taken on Sept. 28, 2014 shows a train running on the Nagqu section of the Qinghai-Tibet railway, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway turns 10 on July 1, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Song)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_OMG. Western media is trying to dig up old news which is 3 to 4 years old with the intention to defame.
Moreover, it was a joint-venture with Japan. Smh.
Jealously knows no bounds._

--------
*CRRC Sifang: Our trains in Singapore are safe*
China Daily, July 7, 2016





_A CRH train production site of CRRC's Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Qingdao, Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]_


Qingdao-based CRRC Sifang Co Ltd, a subsidiary of the country's largest trainmaker China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said on Wednesday that it had recalled defective metro trains used in Singapore, and the first batch of repaired trains have been back in service running nearly 300,000 kilometers.

The company's comments came after foreign media reported that several metro trains, jointly designed and manufactured by Japan's Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd and CRRC Sifang, are being shipped back from Singapore to their manufacturer due to issues including cracks in structural components and an insufficient battery system.

"CRRC Sifang found some defects in car bodies during routine maintenance checks in Singapore in June 2013. It then recalled 26 of them to the factory for repairs. The problem was caused by a defective aluminum alloy. After thorough analysis, the problem was found not to pose a risk to safety," the company said in a statement.

The Japanese-Chinese joint venture gained its first contract from Singapore's Land Transport Authority to provide 22 six-car trains for the North-South and East-West lines in the country in 2009 for $368 million.

SMRT Corp Ltd, the multimodal public transport operator in Singapore, ordered another 13 train sets from Kawasaki and CRRC Sifang to improve its metro rail service in 2012.

"Aged rail infrastructure, inappropriate maintenance work and various weather conditions could all cause certain damage to the metro trains," said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

Under such circumstances, Feng said *it is the time for Chinese companies to accelerate the pace of promoting their railway standards abroad* and foreign clients should also consider letting them carry out full-package services from supplying trains to installing tracks.

China Railway Corp Group, the country's railway service provider, said on Wednesday that exports of China's railway equipment and railway construction projects are proceeding well, and breakthroughs are being made in many overseas projects.

Yang Zhongmin, CRC's deputy chief engineer, said China's railway equipment and infrastructure service businesses have entered markets in Asia, Europe, North America and Africa.

Chinese companies have also made breakthroughs in the China-Laos railway, the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway in Indonesia and the high-speed rail project in Russia connecting Moscow to Kazan.

"The Chinese and Thai governments also reached a consensus in building the China-Thailand railway and will try to start the construction work by the end of this year," said Yang, who is also chairman of China Railway International Group, a CRC subsidiary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> _OMG. Western media is trying to dig up old news which is 3 to 4 years old with the intention to defame.
> Moreover, it was a joint-venture with Japan. Smh.
> Jealously knows no bounds._
> 
> --------
> *CRRC Sifang: Our trains in Singapore are safe*
> China Daily, July 7, 2016
> 
> View attachment 316163
> 
> _A CRH train production site of CRRC's Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Qingdao, Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]_
> 
> 
> Qingdao-based CRRC Sifang Co Ltd, a subsidiary of the country's largest trainmaker China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said on Wednesday that it had recalled defective metro trains used in Singapore, and the first batch of repaired trains have been back in service running nearly 300,000 kilometers.
> 
> The company's comments came after foreign media reported that several metro trains, jointly designed and manufactured by Japan's Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd and CRRC Sifang, are being shipped back from Singapore to their manufacturer due to issues including cracks in structural components and an insufficient battery system.
> 
> "CRRC Sifang found some defects in car bodies during routine maintenance checks in Singapore in June 2013. It then recalled 26 of them to the factory for repairs. The problem was caused by a defective aluminum alloy. After thorough analysis, the problem was found not to pose a risk to safety," the company said in a statement.
> 
> The Japanese-Chinese joint venture gained its first contract from Singapore's Land Transport Authority to provide 22 six-car trains for the North-South and East-West lines in the country in 2009 for $368 million.
> 
> SMRT Corp Ltd, the multimodal public transport operator in Singapore, ordered another 13 train sets from Kawasaki and CRRC Sifang to improve its metro rail service in 2012.
> 
> "Aged rail infrastructure, inappropriate maintenance work and various weather conditions could all cause certain damage to the metro trains," said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> Under such circumstances, Feng said *it is the time for Chinese companies to accelerate the pace of promoting their railway standards abroad* and foreign clients should also consider letting them carry out full-package services from supplying trains to installing tracks.
> 
> China Railway Corp Group, the country's railway service provider, said on Wednesday that exports of China's railway equipment and railway construction projects are proceeding well, and breakthroughs are being made in many overseas projects.
> 
> Yang Zhongmin, CRC's deputy chief engineer, said China's railway equipment and infrastructure service businesses have entered markets in Asia, Europe, North America and Africa.
> 
> Chinese companies have also made breakthroughs in the China-Laos railway, the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway in Indonesia and the high-speed rail project in Russia connecting Moscow to Kazan.
> 
> "The Chinese and Thai governments also reached a consensus in building the China-Thailand railway and will try to start the construction work by the end of this year," said Yang, who is also chairman of China Railway International Group, a CRC subsidiary.



Desperation. Nothing else but desperation. It is not that their slander will make their production capacity more efficient or even close to China's level of progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Western folks have always known or capable to predict China's progress judging by China's old inventions. It's actually a positive note that they fear China's rise and potential thus the jealousy. 
We don't see that jealousy when it comes to India or any other nation for that matter.

It's weird I can't rate myself up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Morocco inaugurates Chinese-built cable-stayed bridge *
Xinhua, July 8, 2016

Moroccan inaugurated here on Thursday a *Chinese-built and Africa's largest cable-stayed bridge* with the aim support trade flow in the North African Kingdom.

The bridge, which was built by Chinese group Cover-Mbec over Oued Bouregreg, is about 30 meters wide and 950 meters long, with two 200 meter-high main towers.

Dubbed after the name of Moroccan King, Mohammed VI Bridge, *the bridge's architecture is inspired by the Arab-Muslim civilization.*

The 72-million-dollars bridge, which links the Moroccan capital Rabat with the northwestern city of Sale, was financed by Autoroutes du Maroc and the European Investment Bank.

It is part of a larger project rerouting the major highway system that runs from the Mediterranean city of Tangier to the financial capital Casablanca.

Through this new major infrastructure, Morocco's motorway network increases to 1.630 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

This 72-million-dollars bridge in Morocco is quite beautiful.





The China built cable-stayed-bridge in Morocco. It's beautiful!





The China built bridge in Morocco.





The China built bridge in Morocco.

The video - 26 seconds.






*Morocco inaugurates Chinese-built cable-stayed bridge*
New China TV
Published on 7 Jul 2016
Morocco inaugurated on Thursday a Chinese-built and Africa's largest cable-stayed bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Africa's first China-assisted gauge railway opens to traffic *
2016-07-28 11:31, CRIENGLISH.com_
_


Africa's first completed standard gauge railway, built in collaboration with by China, opens to traffic in Nigeria on July 26, 2016. (Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Zhang Weiwei)

Africa's first completed standard gauge railway, built in collaboration with by China, opened to traffic in Nigeria on Tuesday.

Nigerian President Muhammadu Buhari inaugurated the commercial operation of the rail service, which is 186.5 kilometers long with nine stops.

President of the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, Yuan Li, said at the ceremony that the railway would facilitate the economic development of Nigeria.

"It is the first Chinese standard gauge railway to be built abroad, and also the first standard gauge railway to be built in Africa. It could serve as an example for other railways being built in Africa. The construction of railways will not only promote local economic development and create more jobs, but also stimulate the export of Chinese railway products such as rail accessories, junctions, and carriages, thus pushing forward the economic cooperation between the two countries."

With a designated speed of 150 km per hour, the railway links Nigerian capital Abuja and the northwestern state of Kaduna, reducing travel time to one hour.

Some locals believe the creation of a modern railway represents a positive sign for the country's economy.

"I'm very happy today because the new line that is commissioned signals a new life, a new beginning of railroad modernization in Nigeria. Our hope is to send it to other parts of the country because we have been talking about this for a very long time. This is the only time they are able to actualize it."

The next two projects between China and Nigeria will be the Lagos-Ibadan and Lagos-Kano railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC rolls out first metro train for Lagos*
*



*

DALIAN Locomotive and Rolling Stock, a subsidiary of China’s CRRC Corporation, has rolled out the first of 15 trains for the initial phase of the metro network in Nigeria’s largest city Lagos.

The stainless-steel-bodied 750V dc third-rail sets for the Blue Line are based on trains supplied for Tianjin metro Line 2 and are the first trains to be built in China for an African metro. Each four-car train is formed of two powered vehicles and two trailers, and has a maximum speed of 100km/h.

Lagos Area Metropolitan Transport Authority originally planned to use refurbished H5 trains formerly used on the Toronto subway network, but following a reassessment of rolling stock requirements it decided in January 2015 to order new trains from CRRC with the aid of a loan from China’s Exim Bank. The contract for 15 trains includes an option for a further 14 sets.

The 27.5km 13-station Blue Line will link Marina in the west with Okokomaiko in the east. Commercial services are due to begin on the first even-station Marina - Mile 2 section of the line in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Brazil inaugurates new subway line ahead of Rio Olympics*
Source: Xinhua | July 31, 2016, Sunday | 







Brazil's interim President Michel Temer (R, front) attends the inauguration ceremony held at the Jardim Oceacino station of metro line 4 in Barra da Tijuca, in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on July 30, 2016. The inauguration ceremony of metro line 4 was held in Barra da Tijuca on Saturday.


BRAZIL'S interim president, Michel Temer, on Saturday inaugurated a much-anticipated subway line in Rio de Janeiro, just days before the city hosts the 2016 Olympic Games.

Rio's new metro Line 4, which will be one of the main enduring legacy's of the Games, links the city's tourism district with the western Barra da Tijuca neighborhood, where many of the Olympic events are slated to take place.

Olympic organizers had been concerned the new 16-kilometer line would not be ready in time for the opening ceremony on Aug. 5, as construction was plagued by constant delays, leading to critical congestion on city streets.

"The Olympic Games represented an excuse to improve all of Rio de Janeiro," Temer told those gathered at the inauguration of the six-stop line which is expected to serve more than 300,000 passengers a day.

During the Olympics and Paralympics, the line will be reserved for the exclusive use of the "Olympic family," officials said, meaning athletes, organizers, and others with special access.

The key Olympic transport line features China-made trains designed and manufactured by the Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., a subsidiary of CRRC, one of China's biggest train makers.

The Chinese company is set to operate the system for the duration of the Games to ensure everything goes smoothly.

Chinese trains have already run on the city's Line 1 and Line 2.

Earlier this month, Rio State Transportation Secretary Rodrigo Vieira told Xinhua, "Line 4 will contribute to making the Rio Olympic Games the best in history and will become an important legacy for the city, improving the quality of life of the people who live here."

Also attending Saturday's inauguration ceremony were Finance Minister Henrique Meirelles, Sports Minister Leonardo Picciani, Rio de Janeiro State Gov. Francisco Dornelles, Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes, and the president of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), Thomas Bach.

The construction of the line began in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Brazil inaugurates line 4 subway for the Rio Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

_I look forward when one can travel via HSR from Kunming to Singapore.
But that might take a while, sigh!_

--------
World | Fri Jul 29, 2016 7:24am EDT
*China, Laos say rail project to go ahead, pending environment study*
VIENTIANE | BY SIMON WEBB

China and Laos are both committed to a high-speed rail project linking the Chinese southwestern city of Kunming with the Lao capital of Vientiane, officials from both countries said this week, and the project will go ahead despite delays.

The line should eventually stretch through Thailand and Malaysia to Singapore, and is part of an ambitious plan for China to develop infrastructure links across Asia, known as the "One Belt, One Road" project.

Vientiane hosted an elaborate ground-breaking ceremony for the $7-billion project in December, but nearly eight months later, construction has yet to begin in Laos.

Work has been delayed because Laos had yet to complete an environmental and social impact study, said a former deputy prime minister, Somsavat Lengsavad.

"The terms are all concluded, they are not changing," he told Reuters in an interview at the prime minister's office in Vientiane. "But the Chinese banks are very strict on us fully complying on the environment and social impact study."

Somsavat ran the steering panel for the project for Laos until he retired early this year, and still maintains close contact with the ministries involved, he said.

Another issue was land allocation around the line, he added, with some land on the route having been snapped up by investors speculating ahead of government purchases.

"There is no work on the ground," he said. "It is pending the study, and one of the pending problems is land reallocation."

Reports that the Lao government was renegotiating the terms because it felt Somsavat had struck a deal that favored China were untrue, he said, adding that China would not get rights to develop land along the route.

China will hold a stake of 70 percent in the joint venture project, and Laos the rest, he said. Initial capital would be around $2.1 billion, with Beijing funding Laos' contribution of $630 million with a loan at interest below 3 percent, he added.

Another reason for delays was that responsibility for the project had changed hands between ministries in China, he said.

But Beijing has also struggled to make progress in Thailand, as negotiating teams have disagreed on financing, cost and land rights.

"We will continue to push forward the construction of this rail project," China's Foreign Minister Wang Yi told reporters on the sidelines of a meeting of Southeast Asian nations this week. "It will bring benefit to people from both countries."

(Additional reporting by Michael Martina; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Strategic deals focus on training railway talent*
2016-08-03 09:23 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_




A representative from State Polytechnic Samarinda in Indonesia tries a high-speed railway control system in Guiyang, Guizhou province, on Tuesday.ZENG JUN/CHINA DAILY_​

Chinese colleges signed strategic agreements with counterparts in Southeast Asian countries to train skilled railway transportation talent for ASEAN member countries.

The agreements, signed in Guizhou province on Tuesday, included Chinese universities at various levels - Beijing Jiaotong University and Guiyang Vocational and Technical College, for example - to jointly train international students in two-year college programs and four-year bachelor's programs.

As China has added contracts with ASEAN countries to build new railways, the need for technicians skilled in railway construction, operations and maintenance has grown.

Under the agreements, faculty members and students will be able to visit each other and exchange their experiences and programs.

It is the latest development in relations between Chinese schools and their Association of Southeast Asian Nations counterparts, after a deal on Monday at China-ASEAN Education Cooperation Week established a railway transportation training league.

By Tuesday, 13 Chinese railway enterprises, including Chinese CRRC Corp and China Railway Group, 36 Chinese universities and colleges specializing in the railway industry and about 20 colleges from Southeast Asia, had joined the league, including Siam University in Thailand and the University of Surabaya in Indonesia.

"The league can enhance communication between colleges from China and ASEAN countries, increasing the number of international students and improving communication and cooperation between schools and enterprises," said Wang Hong, director of the Railway Transportation Commission of the China Vocational Education Association.

Liu Luming, vice-president of Guiyang Vocational and Technical College, said the school has 36 students from a province in Laos enrolled in courses related to the railway industry.

Laos and China have agreed to build a rail line between Vientiane, the Laotian capital, and Kunming in Yunnan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China helps LatAm reduce poverty through infrastructure cooperation *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-03-28 22:26:22 | Editor: huaxia





BEIJING , Feb. 28, 2016 (Xinhua) -- File photo taken on Nov. 3, 2015 shows a bullet train running through a bridge on the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Cai Zengle)



KINGSTON, March 27 (Xinhua) -- In recent years, China has been actively cooperating with Latin American countries in their infrastructure projects, which are vital to local economic growth as well as their poverty reduction efforts.

Last Wednesday, a highway built and funded by a Chinese company officially opened in Jamaica, creating opportunities for the Caribbean island to further boost the economy and reduce poverty.

The newly completed Jamaican North-South Highway links the capital city of Kingston in the south with the tourist city of Ocho Rios in the north, halving the travel time between the two cities.

The four-lane 67.2-km-long expressway, which cost 721 million U.S. dollars, was financed, constructed and will be operated by China Communications Construction Company (CCCC).

At the opening ceremony, Jamaican Prime Minister Andrew Holness praised the project as a feat that paved the way for a prosperous future.

"We must treat this roadway as a runway for other investment projects to take off and secure a brighter, more prosperous future for Jamaica. We must take advantage of the new possibilities because they are critical to our nation's development," he said, adding his country looks forward to further cooperation with Chinese corporations.

The highway will not only improve the island's transportation conditions, but also benefit rural areas along the road and further enhance the country's industrial productivity by facilitating the flow of people and goods, said Jamaica's Minister of Transport and Mining Mike Henry.





PUNTA QUILLA, Aug. 1, 2015 (Xinhua) -- Image taken on July 29, 2015 and provided by Electroingenieria S.A. (ELGIN) company shows workers receiving the vessel that transports the first machines for the preliminary construction works of the dams "Nestor Kirchner" and "Jorge Cepernic", in the port of Punta Quilla, Santa Cruz province, 2,810 km away of Buenos Aires city, capital of Argentina.(Xinhua/ELGIN)



Venezuela, another important developing country in Latin America, has also launched large-scale welfare projects in cooperation with China.

In April, 2011, Venezuela's Great Housing Mission was launched by then President Hugo Chavez after tens of thousands of families lost their homes in heavy rains and severe floods that swept the country.

The housing project aims to build 3 million homes by 2019. By the end of 2015, the keys to 1 million homes had been handed to low-income families.

Former Minister of Housing Ricardo Molina said the program offered a "new life" to underprivileged Venezuelans who had never hoped or dreamed of one day being able to move into a new affordable residence.

Chinese companies have played an important role in the project. China International Trust and Investment Company (CITIC) Group said it has built over 10,000 new apartments, generating more than 3,000 jobs for local communities.

Chinese-supplied heavy machinery has also been key to implementing the program.

Chinese equipment helped boost the pace of work at some 200 low-income neighborhoods around the country to improve living standards for more than 2 million residents, Manuel Quevedo, head of the government's Barrio Nuevo, Barrio Tricolor (New Neighborhood) program, told Venezuelan television network VTV.

The social project is part of a government strategy initiated by Chavez and now carried on by his successor Nicolas Maduro to provide Venezuelans with such basic needs as free education and healthcare, as well as subsidized foods, medicine, technology and transportation, among others.


Farther south in Argentina, two dams being constructed with China's help are set to bring development and much-needed jobs to the country's remote Patagonian region.

The projects, valued at 4.714 billion U.S. dollars, "are being completely financed with credit from Chinese banks," the country's former Minister of Planning Julio De Vido said late last year, adding Argentina secured "unprecedented funding" from China, and "under very favorable conditions, in terms of both cost and the strong participation of national companies."

The projects are expected to generate 6,000 direct jobs and 10,000 indirect jobs, according to De Vido.

Named after former President Nestor Kirchner and former governor Jorge Cepernic, the dams will provide 4 percent of the South American country's annual energy needs, estimated at around 5,000 GWh, and provide energy to over 1.5 million homes.





*China helps Africa build up essential infrastructure*
By Yan Dongjie and Yu Yilei (China Daily)Updated: 2016-07-23 07:08
CommentsPrintMailLargeMediumSmall
*Vice-minister gives details of the difference the funding plan is making on the continent*


More than half of the $60 billion in support China has promised Africa will go to building infrastructure, Vice-Foreign Minister Zhang Ming said on Friday at a media briefing on the coming China-African Cooperation meeting in Beijing.

Zhang used two Chinese proverbs to explain why most of the money goes to infrastructure.

"Want riches? Build the road first," Zhang said citing the Chinese slogan created in 1982 amid China's reform and opening-up campaign. "To attract the phoenix, build the nest first."

Zhang said infrastructure construction is essential for economic development, according to China's experience in the past 40 years of development.

On July 28 and 29, representatives of China and about 30 African countries will review the three-year (from late 2015 to 2018 ) funding plan initiated during the Johannesburg Summit of the Forum on China-African Cooperation in December.

During that summit, President Xi Jinping announced assistance and loans totaling $60 billion for Africa－$5 billion in grants and zero-interest loans, $35 billion in loans with more favorable terms and an export credit line, and $20 million added to funds for development and production capacity cooperation.

Zhang said that some projects have already been completed and details would be revealed at the meeting next week, where more contracts are expected to be signed between Chinese and African representatives.

"We are very careful and responsible with the money. Every penny spent has been well considered and examined, and every project promises economic and social benefits," said Zhang, adding that the Chinese government and financial institutions are taking the responsibility of supervising the projects.

He Wenping, a researcher at the Institute of West-Asian and African Studies of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said that by providing, amid the global economic slowdown the largest funding to Africa in history, China shows its determination to support development on the continent.

The fund is 1.5 times the amount of the Silk Road Fund, a Chinese investment fund in countries along the Belt and Road Initiative area.

In his speech in December, Xi announced 10 major plans to boost bilateral cooperation in areas such as industrialization, agricultural modernization, infrastructure, financial services and green development.

"The fund is planned in detail for certain areas of infrastructure, industry, and production capacity cooperation. It's foreseeable that the projects will make great differences in these fields in Africa in the three years (of the funding plan)," said He.

He said that the funding fills the urgent financial needs of African countries and absorbs the overcapacity of China, and brings opportunities for companies from both sides.

_Contact the writers at yandongjie@chinadaily.com.cn_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China to export 15 locomotives to New Zealand*
August 03, 2016

DALIAN, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- A deal to export 15 locomotives made by China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) to New Zealand was signed on Tuesday in China's northeastern city of Dalian, the company said.

It was the fourth group of locomotives that CRRC has exported to the country, raising the total number it has exported to New Zealand to 63.

The 15 high-end locomotives will have upgraded brake systems and improved energy conservation, according to CRRC Dalian Co., Ltd.

A joint venture with investment by CRRC Dalian and a New Zealand company was set upon Tuesday to provide technical consultancy and maintenance service for locomotives in New Zealand.

CRRC, formed from the merger of former rivals CNR Corporation and China CSR, has been actively bidding for contracts in overseas markets in recent years and has sold equipment to more than 100 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm starts construction of Ethio-Kenya power transmission line *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-04 19:11:12 | Editor: huaxia



China Electric Power Equipment and Technology (CET) senior representative (2nd R) and Ethiopian Electric Power and Sub Station Projects Officer Reta Nigussie (1st R) take part in a commencement ceremony in Welayita Sodo Zone, Ethiopia, Aug. 1, 2016.(Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

ADDIS ABABA, Aug. 4 (Xinhua) -- China Electric Power Equipment and Technology (CET) has officially commenced the construction of the Ethiopia-Kenya high voltage electric power transmission line project within Ethiopia.

The project, which is carried out with a total investment of 1.26 billion U.S. dollars financed by the African Development Bank, runs about 1,045km, of which 445km is within Ethiopia's territory and the rest in Kenya.

The 500 KV transmission line will have the transmitting capacity of 2,000 MW.

The project, which aims to achieve regional power grids interconnection in the East Africa sub-region, is expected to be completed within 12 months.



China Electric Power Equipment and Technology (CET) on Monday officially commenced the construction of the Ethiopia-Kenya high voltage electric power transmission line project within Ethiopia. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

Officials from the Ethiopian Electric Power (EEP) and CET attended the project's commencement ceremony at Wolayta Sodo, about 425 km south of Ethiopia's capital Addis Ababa.

Announcing the official commencement, Reta Nigussie, EEP Transmission and Substation Projects Program Officer, noted that the project, upon completion, would help build Ethiopia's economy by generating foreign currency.

"It will transmit 2,000 MW to Kenya and other East African countries. It will be useful for Ethiopia because it generates foreign currency. It will help our economy to develop," said Reta.

Recalling that the Chinese company has successfully completed other power projects in Ethiopia, Reta expressed the hope and confidence that the company would complete the latest project as per the schedule.

Speaking on the occasion, Rong Hulin, senior representative of CET, reiterated that the project would lead to huge economic benefits for Ethiopia in terms of generating foreign currency and new jobs for locals.

He also expressed the company's commitment to completing and delivering the project with high quality as per the contract schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Now China is training the Kenyans. Fantastic!_

--------
Kenya, China train personnel to manage high-speed railway
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 19:14:42 | Editor: huaxia

NAIROBI, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- The Kenyan government has invested in robust training programs for personnel to manage the Chinese-built Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) once it is commissioned in June 2017.

Principal Secretary for transport Irungu Nyakera said in a commentary published by a local daily on Thursday that the government has prioritized creation of a large pool of trained professionals to operate the modern railway.

China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) is implementing the 472 kilometer high-speed railway project connecting the coastal city of Mombasa to the capital, Nairobi.

So far, an estimated 30,000 Kenyans have been recruited by CRBC to work in various sections of the standard gauge railway project.

Irungu said a partnership between CRBC and the government has boosted skills transfer to local technicians working at the modern railway project that is expected to unleash economic transformation in the eastern African region.

He revealed that Kenya Railways Corporation has teamed up with CRBC to deliver cutting-edge training programs to a diverse cadre of professionals to operate the standard gauge railway.

"To its credit, CRBC has offered partial scholarships to qualified Kenyans with diplomas either in engineering or business related courses to undertake basic training in a number of areas, including traffic management, telecommunications control, locomotive and rolling stock engineering," Nyakera said.

He disclosed that 102 Kenyans have benefited from the four-month courses on railway management sponsored by CRBC that kicked off in April.





_A locomotive of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project, near Sultan Halmud, Kenya, on May 28, 2016. _


CRBC has also sponsored 25 Kenyans to study degree courses in railway engineering and management at China's Southwest Jiaotong University.

Irungu said the skills gained by Kenyan youth studying in China will boost the east African's nation capacity to operate the high speed railway.

"Kenyan trainees will understudy the Chinese and eventually take over from them, thus engendering much needed sustainability. The trainees will also get internship and attachment opportunities on the new railway sites, giving them invaluable exposure," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _Now China is training the Kenyans. Fantastic!_
> 
> --------
> Kenya, China train personnel to manage high-speed railway
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-06 19:14:42 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> NAIROBI, Aug. 6 (Xinhua) -- The Kenyan government has invested in robust training programs for personnel to manage the Chinese-built Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) once it is commissioned in June 2017.
> 
> Principal Secretary for transport Irungu Nyakera said in a commentary published by a local daily on Thursday that the government has prioritized creation of a large pool of trained professionals to operate the modern railway.
> 
> China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) is implementing the 472 kilometer high-speed railway project connecting the coastal city of Mombasa to the capital, Nairobi.
> 
> So far, an estimated 30,000 Kenyans have been recruited by CRBC to work in various sections of the standard gauge railway project.
> 
> Irungu said a partnership between CRBC and the government has boosted skills transfer to local technicians working at the modern railway project that is expected to unleash economic transformation in the eastern African region.
> 
> He revealed that Kenya Railways Corporation has teamed up with CRBC to deliver cutting-edge training programs to a diverse cadre of professionals to operate the standard gauge railway.
> 
> "To its credit, CRBC has offered partial scholarships to qualified Kenyans with diplomas either in engineering or business related courses to undertake basic training in a number of areas, including traffic management, telecommunications control, locomotive and rolling stock engineering," Nyakera said.
> 
> He disclosed that 102 Kenyans have benefited from the four-month courses on railway management sponsored by CRBC that kicked off in April.
> 
> View attachment 323707
> 
> _A locomotive of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project, near Sultan Halmud, Kenya, on May 28, 2016. _
> 
> 
> CRBC has also sponsored 25 Kenyans to study degree courses in railway engineering and management at China's Southwest Jiaotong University.
> 
> Irungu said the skills gained by Kenyan youth studying in China will boost the east African's nation capacity to operate the high speed railway.
> 
> "Kenyan trainees will understudy the Chinese and eventually take over from them, thus engendering much needed sustainability. The trainees will also get internship and attachment opportunities on the new railway sites, giving them invaluable exposure," he said.


As the Chinese old saying goes, 授人以鱼不如授人以渔
To give people fish, is not as good as to teach people to fish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Rio Olympic Line begins operation, all trains made in China*
By Zhang Tianrui (People's Daily Online) 15:21, August 01, 2016






Line 4 of the Rio Underground System, *which exclusively utilizes China-made trains*, is set to start operating today. Line 4 will transport 300,000 people per day. The travel time from downtown Rio to the Olympic Park will be shortened to around half an hour.

An opening ceremony for Line 4 was held on July 30. Since this line connects Rio with the Barra Olympic Park, it is also called the "Olympic Line". Acting Brazilian President Michel Temer took the train and attended the ceremony.

Temer also delivered a speech in which he claimed that the infrastructure developed to prepare for the Olympic Games would be an important part of Rio's future. "We are getting into the Olympic time. Rio de Janeiro is the capital of Rio state, but on August 5 it will be the capital of world."

Given its status as the Olympic Line, each station of Line 4 is decorated with Olympic elements. A running track is painted on the floor from the hall to the inbound gateways,while swimming tracks provide outbound guidance. In one station located close to Rocinha, the largest slum in Rio, photos of impoverished children hang on the hall. "Peace" is written in several languages on the wall of Ipanema Station.

Construction of this special line started in 2010. It was initially expected to begin operation in December 2015. However, owing to economic and political factors, the date was pushed back to August 1. For now, only Olympic ticket holders and athletes can use this line. As for Rio citizens, they have to wait until September 19, when the Paralympic Games finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Work on 7th Cambodia-China Friendship Bridge nearing completion
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-08 20:05:58 | Editor: An






KANDAL (CAMBODIA), Aug. 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Cambodian Prime Minister Samdech Techo Hun Sen (C, Front) casts concrete to connect the main span of a Cambodia-China Friendship Bridge in Kandal province, Cambodia, on Aug. 8, 2016. Work on the 7th Cambodia-China Friendship Bridge across Tonle Bassac River here in southern Cambodia is nearing completion after a 28-month construction. (Xinhua/Sovannara)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

* Chinese firm signs railway deal with Bangladesh *
Xinhua, August 9, 2016






3D design of Padma Bridge [Screenshots] 

*A State-owned Chinese company has signed a $4.44-billion agreement to build a railway via Bangladesh's largest Padma bridge.*

China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC) *signed the official construction contract with the Bangladeshi government on Monday in capital Dhaka.*

Zhang Xuecai, deputy general manager of China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group CO LTD (CREEC) and Amzad Hossain, director general of Bangladesh Railway, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

Last month, the Bangladeshi government gave the final go-ahead to the Chinese company to start construction of the 215 km-long Padma rail link from capital Dhaka to Jessore district, 164 km away from capital Dhaka.

CREEC was commissioned to construct the railroad for 247.49 billion taka (US$3.14 billion). Construction is scheduled to be completed by June 30, 2022.

The total project cost would be met through China's government soft loan and from the government's own funds.

The rail link project also includes construction of 66 main bridges, 244 minor bridges, 14 new rail stations and procurement of 100 passenger coaches, according to the proposal from Bangladesh's railway ministry.

It said trains will travel at a maximum speed of 120 km per hour on the link. The project will be built under the Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) project aimed at creating an integrated freight railway network across Europe and Asia.

This is also reportedly a project of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (Unescap).

The Padma bridge will be double-decker with a four-lane road on the upper deck and a broad gauge single railway track on the lower deck.

A portion of the rail line reportedly will be up and running by 2018, when the Bangladeshi government presents the much-publicized infrastructure project to the public, as the Padma bridge can be used by both road and rail.

In December last year, Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the main works of the country's biggest Padma Bridge project by unveiling its foundation plaque.

Prior to the inauguration of the main bridge's construction works, she unveiled the plaque of the river training works, the second most costly component of the US$3 billion project conducted by one of the largest international companies, Sinohydro Corporation Limited.

Hasina said the bridge will shorten travel time between capital Dhaka and the country's southern region, boosting entire trade and economic activities.

Experts say the bridge when it comes into operation in 2018 will ease pressure on the country's premier seaport in Chittagong, 242 km southeast of capital Dhaka, as it will bolster the second largest Mongla seaport in Bagerhat district, 178 km southwest of the capital city.

In June 2014, the Bangladeshi government awarded China Major Bridge Engineering Company Limited a US$1.55-billion contract to build core structure of the Padma Bridge project which is to be completed in four years.

The 25-meter-wide and 10-km-long bridge will be built over Padma River, one of the three major rivers in Bangladesh.

About 6.15 km of the bridge is being built over the river while the remaining part on both banks. Apart from connecting nearly 30 million people in Bangladesh's southwest region to the rest of the country, the bridge will enhance regional trade and collaboration along the Asian highway No 1 and the Trans-Asian railway network.

The bridge is among the six projects that are under direct supervision of the Fast Track Project Monitoring Committee headed by Hasina.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_Good to know that Chinese railway cars and standards are increasingly being adopted._

-------
Chinese-built railways in Africa now model of cooperation: FM
(Xinhua) 14:44, August 11, 2016





Railway lines built by Chinese firms in African countries are becoming a model of China-Africa cooperation in industrial capacity, China's Foreign Minister Wang Yi said during his visit to Kenya on Wednesday.

Wang cited the Nairobi-Mombasa railway line as an example during a joint press conference with his Kenyan counterpart Amina Mohamed after their talks and a meeting with President Uhuru Kenyatta.

The railway line, funded by China and being built by a Chinese company, will run from the Kenyan port of Mombasa to the capital Nairobi, and a new deal has been signed to extend it to the country's western border.

Construction of the modern rail is being carried out in line with Chinese standards with Chinese equipment being used, Wang said.

"Once completed next year, it will be one of the railway lines with the highest standard, quality and cost effectiveness in Africa," he said.

Wang said the railway suited the requirements for Kenya's development and was part of the fruits of China-Kenya cooperation.

Construction of the railway line has created more than 40,000 jobs for locals, with some 20,000 local employees having received training in related skills. It has contributed to about 1.5 percent of Kenya's gross domestic product (GDP), Wang said.

Along the railway, fourteen wildlife passes have been designed to address concerns over the animals' free movement, he added.

Wang said the Chinese-built railway lines had established themselves in many African countries, citing those in Nigeria and Angola and one linking Addis Ababa with the port of Djibouti.

The Chinese-built railway lines were also entering countries in Asia, Europe and Latin America, he said, adding that Chinese standards and Chinese equipment were gaining recognition in more and more countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _Good to know that Chinese railway cars and standards are increasingly being adopted._
> 
> -------
> Chinese-built railways in Africa now model of cooperation: FM
> (Xinhua) 14:44, August 11, 2016
> 
> View attachment 324934​
> 
> Railway lines built by Chinese firms in African countries are becoming a model of China-Africa cooperation in industrial capacity, China's Foreign Minister Wang Yi said during his visit to Kenya on Wednesday.
> 
> Wang cited the Nairobi-Mombasa railway line as an example during a joint press conference with his Kenyan counterpart Amina Mohamed after their talks and a meeting with President Uhuru Kenyatta.
> 
> The railway line, funded by China and being built by a Chinese company, will run from the Kenyan port of Mombasa to the capital Nairobi, and a new deal has been signed to extend it to the country's western border.
> 
> Construction of the modern rail is being carried out in line with Chinese standards with Chinese equipment being used, Wang said.
> 
> "Once completed next year, it will be one of the railway lines with the highest standard, quality and cost effectiveness in Africa," he said.
> 
> Wang said the railway suited the requirements for Kenya's development and was part of the fruits of China-Kenya cooperation.
> 
> Construction of the railway line has created more than 40,000 jobs for locals, with some 20,000 local employees having received training in related skills. It has contributed to about 1.5 percent of Kenya's gross domestic product (GDP), Wang said.
> 
> Along the railway, fourteen wildlife passes have been designed to address concerns over the animals' free movement, he added.
> 
> Wang said the Chinese-built railway lines had established themselves in many African countries, citing those in Nigeria and Angola and one linking Addis Ababa with the port of Djibouti.
> 
> The Chinese-built railway lines were also entering countries in Asia, Europe and Latin America, he said, adding that Chinese standards and Chinese equipment were gaining recognition in more and more countries.


Nice train!
We can export this 200-250km/h locomotive when all the experiments are finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_Insight or opinion piece. It summarizes the rail projects quite well._

--------
Chinese rail constructor quickens steps into overseas market
Last Updated: 2016-08-08 15:26 | CE.cn
_By Qi Hui_

Recently, China Railway Corporation provided the situation of Chinese railway "going out" and key projects construction. "At present, Chinese railway is speeding up to the world and a group of projects have seen major progress." Yang Zhongmin, the deputy chief engineer of China Railway Corporation and Chairman and Party Secretary of China Railway International Limited, said that China has become a power with the largest high-speed rail construction and operation scale, the most comprehensive technologies and rich management experience in the world.

Yang Zhongmin gave a detailed introduction to the four major advantages of Chinese railway. The first is advanced technology: a Chinese high-speed rail technology system with completely independent IPR has been established for Chinese railway, which reaches the world top level. The second is safety and reliability: a high-speed rail safety risk management system has been set up integrated with infrastructure, mobile equipment, comprehensive detection, disaster prevention and mitigation and emergency rescue. The third is strong compatibility: compatibility and connectivity are realizable between Chinese high-speed rail technologies and those of other countries. The forth is high cost performance: Chinese railway departments have rich and mature construction and operation management experience as to high-speed rail projects, with strong competitive advantages in respect of technical economy.

In recent years, China Railway has made pragmatic cooperation with foreign ones, achieving a series of achievements.

China-Laos railway covers a total length of 417.8 km. The construction of the leading section Vientiane station and related projects have begun on last December 2.

The first phase of Indonesia Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail covers a total length of 142 km, which is expected to be put in use in 3 years. At present, the project construction is progressing satisfactorily, with franchise agreement of the joint venture company made and entered into, construction license of guide section issued and construction advanced orderly.

Hungary-Serbia railway covers a total length of 350km, which is progressing smoothly at present. On December 23, 2015, a launching ceremony was held in Novi Sad, the second biggest city of Serbia, for the construction of the Serbia section of Hungary-Serbia Railway. Recently, the representatives of both China Railway International Limited and Hungarian State Railways entered into negotiation to reach a consensus on the promotion of all work.

In addition, China Railway Corporation has also monitored with more efforts such overseas railway projects as Malaysia-Singapore High-speed Rail, Sino-Mongolia Railway, British High-speed Rail, American California High-speed Rail, Twin Ocean Railroad, Tanzania Zambia Railway and Moroccan Railway. All have achieved positive progresses.

In the first five months of this year, China's railway has reached a passenger delivery volume of 1.11 billion person-times, growing 12.3 percent year on year, and a goods delivery volume of 1.04 billion tons, with the top total transportation volume in the world. In recent years, Chinese enterprises have promoted a batch of major overseas railway projects actively, reaching five aspects of effects.

Historic breakthrough has been achieved for high-speed rail "going out". The construction of the guide section of Indonesia Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail has been launched. The MOU and survey and design contract on Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail have been made and entered into, with roadmap and schedule determined. Business contract on the high-speed renovation project of Tehran-Mashhad railway has been made and entered into. The scientific research work of Delhi-Chennai high-speed rail has been promoted steadily.

Progress has been made in the major connectivity projects. China-Laos railway has entered into the implementation stage last December, becoming the first overseas railway project which is adopted with Chinese standards and equipment wholly, constructed and operated by China and connected with China directly. China-Thai railway project has been launched last December and is expected to start construction in the second half of this year. The construction of Tongjiang Sino-Russian railway bridge project is sped up. The unified brand of Sino-EU regular train is formally used from June this year.

The construction of African railway network is sped up. Ethiopia-Djibouti railway, the first railway exported to Africa with all Chinese standards, is expected to be completed totally this year as the "aorta" of the two countries. Angola Benguela Railway was completed and opened to traffic. Smooth progress was made in the construction of Nairobi-Mombasa railway. A number of important railways such as Moroccan high-speed rail and Ugandan eastern railway have been promoted actively, and African "four-line and six-way" railway network begins to take shape.

The railway markets in Europe and Latin America have been opened. A launching ceremony was held last December for the Serbia section project of Hungary-Serbia railway, and the "16+1" cooperation flagship project of central and eastern Europe has seen a good start. CRRC's multiple units exported to Macedonia has been put into use, indicating the landing of the first order of Chinese enterprises in conformity with European TSI standards. CRRC has discussed with SIEMENS on the cooperation in respect of the railway sector of third-party markets. Argentine Belgrano freight railway repair project is progressing smoothly. The basic research work on the feasibility of Brazil-Peru Twin Ocean Railroad is advanced orderly, with staged achievements.

Positive progress has been made for urban rail transit's "going out". Pakistani Lahore Orange Line is in full operation. The first phase of Ethiopian capital light rail-the first urban light rail in East Africa- is in full trial operation. Cat Linh-Ha Dong line, the first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam will be put into operation by the end of this year. The bidding of Australian Canberra subway project was won, indicating that China-invested enterprises achieve the "zero breakthrough" of Oceanian traffic infrastructure field. The biddings of Boston 284-subway-vehicle and Chicago 846-metro-vehicle projects were won successively, vehicle manufacturing base in the United States is under construction and Chinese rail transit vehicle products have been landed to the United States for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Spotlight: China's top train maker brings expertise, boosts industrial development in Malaysia *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-17 09:55:09 | Editor: huaxia
by Lin Hao, Liu Tong

BATU GAJAH, Malaysia, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- Having built its regional manufacturing center in Malaysia, the China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) is also planning to expand its operations at the facility with an eye to exploring the ASEAN market.

More significantly, the Chinese top train maker hopes to benefit Malaysia by bringing expertise and creating opportunities for the local industries.

Located in the town of Batu Gajah, some 200 km from the capital of Kuala Lumpur, the CRRC Rolling Stock Center was designated as the company's manufacturing hub in Southeast Asia.

The ground-breaking ceremony of the 50-acre complex in 2013 was attended by Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak. The facility was put into trial run in early 2015 before full operation kicked in last October, according to Li Hong, general manager of the rolling stock center.

The first products built in the rolling stock center, six trains for Malaysia's Electric Train Service (ETS), are already operational. The center is now working on the second order of 15 trains for Ampang Line of the light rapid transit (LRT) network in Kuala Lumpur area, expected to be manufactured by the year-end.

"We now have a stable capacity to manufacture up to 200 carriages per year. We are also building facility for car overhaul service of 150 cars per year," Li told Xinhua.

He said future operations of the rolling stock center would focus on three areas: manufacturing, overhaul as well as service and maintenance.

"On manufacturing, we have the capacity to build trains for major railway, intercity line and urban mass transit; we could build subway cars, LRT cars, as well as for high-speed rail, electric locomotive or even magnetic levitation cars; we could build cars both for meter gauge and standard gauge," he said.

"On overhaul, we are building our facility and operation is expected to start by the year-end or early next year."

The Malaysian government is working on several plans to expand and renovate its railway network, on top of which is the cross-border high-speed railway linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.

With an estimated cost of over 10 billion U.S. dollars, the project has attracted interest from all major players in the high-speed rail, including China.

"We have taken account the prospect of building high-speed trains in this facility when planning," Li said, "The workshop and the equipment are all capable for high-speed trains."

*LOCALIZATION A PRIORITY*

Apart from its operation plans, the company has attached great importance to localization in a bid to benefit the locals and the industries.

While training the local employee for their work, the company has adjusted its management system that laid emphasis on incentive to adapt to the local culture. Their effort has already bear fruits.

"More than 80 percent of its total staff and more than 90 percent of the technicians at the production line are locally recruited, as well as two of its four department chiefs," said Li.

"We also have our eyes on the future, we have sent some of the staff to China for studies, fully funded by the company. We hoped that they could strengthen our management team in the future."

For procurement, the rolling stock center has set up an office dedicated to finding, cultivating and supporting local suppliers. According to the company, it now has some 300 local suppliers, ranging from equipment to transportation.

"The purpose of the manufacturing facility here is not simply sending in Chinese technicians to do the manufacturing and producing. We want to help boost local economic development and train local experts in railway transportation," said Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _Insight or opinion piece. It summarizes the rail projects quite well._
> 
> --------
> Chinese rail constructor quickens steps into overseas market
> Last Updated: 2016-08-08 15:26 | CE.cn
> _By Qi Hui_
> 
> Recently, China Railway Corporation provided the situation of Chinese railway "going out" and key projects construction. "At present, Chinese railway is speeding up to the world and a group of projects have seen major progress." Yang Zhongmin, the deputy chief engineer of China Railway Corporation and Chairman and Party Secretary of China Railway International Limited, said that China has become a power with the largest high-speed rail construction and operation scale, the most comprehensive technologies and rich management experience in the world.
> 
> Yang Zhongmin gave a detailed introduction to the four major advantages of Chinese railway. The first is advanced technology: a Chinese high-speed rail technology system with completely independent IPR has been established for Chinese railway, which reaches the world top level. The second is safety and reliability: a high-speed rail safety risk management system has been set up integrated with infrastructure, mobile equipment, comprehensive detection, disaster prevention and mitigation and emergency rescue. The third is strong compatibility: compatibility and connectivity are realizable between Chinese high-speed rail technologies and those of other countries. The forth is high cost performance: Chinese railway departments have rich and mature construction and operation management experience as to high-speed rail projects, with strong competitive advantages in respect of technical economy.
> 
> In recent years, China Railway has made pragmatic cooperation with foreign ones, achieving a series of achievements.
> 
> China-Laos railway covers a total length of 417.8 km. The construction of the leading section Vientiane station and related projects have begun on last December 2.
> 
> The first phase of Indonesia Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail covers a total length of 142 km, which is expected to be put in use in 3 years. At present, the project construction is progressing satisfactorily, with franchise agreement of the joint venture company made and entered into, construction license of guide section issued and construction advanced orderly.
> 
> Hungary-Serbia railway covers a total length of 350km, which is progressing smoothly at present. On December 23, 2015, a launching ceremony was held in Novi Sad, the second biggest city of Serbia, for the construction of the Serbia section of Hungary-Serbia Railway. Recently, the representatives of both China Railway International Limited and Hungarian State Railways entered into negotiation to reach a consensus on the promotion of all work.
> 
> In addition, China Railway Corporation has also monitored with more efforts such overseas railway projects as Malaysia-Singapore High-speed Rail, Sino-Mongolia Railway, British High-speed Rail, American California High-speed Rail, Twin Ocean Railroad, Tanzania Zambia Railway and Moroccan Railway. All have achieved positive progresses.
> 
> In the first five months of this year, China's railway has reached a passenger delivery volume of 1.11 billion person-times, growing 12.3 percent year on year, and a goods delivery volume of 1.04 billion tons, with the top total transportation volume in the world. In recent years, Chinese enterprises have promoted a batch of major overseas railway projects actively, reaching five aspects of effects.
> 
> Historic breakthrough has been achieved for high-speed rail "going out". The construction of the guide section of Indonesia Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail has been launched. The MOU and survey and design contract on Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail have been made and entered into, with roadmap and schedule determined. Business contract on the high-speed renovation project of Tehran-Mashhad railway has been made and entered into. The scientific research work of Delhi-Chennai high-speed rail has been promoted steadily.
> 
> Progress has been made in the major connectivity projects. China-Laos railway has entered into the implementation stage last December, becoming the first overseas railway project which is adopted with Chinese standards and equipment wholly, constructed and operated by China and connected with China directly. China-Thai railway project has been launched last December and is expected to start construction in the second half of this year. The construction of Tongjiang Sino-Russian railway bridge project is sped up. The unified brand of Sino-EU regular train is formally used from June this year.
> 
> The construction of African railway network is sped up. Ethiopia-Djibouti railway, the first railway exported to Africa with all Chinese standards, is expected to be completed totally this year as the "aorta" of the two countries. Angola Benguela Railway was completed and opened to traffic. Smooth progress was made in the construction of Nairobi-Mombasa railway. A number of important railways such as Moroccan high-speed rail and Ugandan eastern railway have been promoted actively, and African "four-line and six-way" railway network begins to take shape.
> 
> The railway markets in Europe and Latin America have been opened. A launching ceremony was held last December for the Serbia section project of Hungary-Serbia railway, and the "16+1" cooperation flagship project of central and eastern Europe has seen a good start. CRRC's multiple units exported to Macedonia has been put into use, indicating the landing of the first order of Chinese enterprises in conformity with European TSI standards. CRRC has discussed with SIEMENS on the cooperation in respect of the railway sector of third-party markets. Argentine Belgrano freight railway repair project is progressing smoothly. The basic research work on the feasibility of Brazil-Peru Twin Ocean Railroad is advanced orderly, with staged achievements.
> 
> Positive progress has been made for urban rail transit's "going out". Pakistani Lahore Orange Line is in full operation. The first phase of Ethiopian capital light rail-the first urban light rail in East Africa- is in full trial operation. Cat Linh-Ha Dong line, the first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam will be put into operation by the end of this year. The bidding of Australian Canberra subway project was won, indicating that China-invested enterprises achieve the "zero breakthrough" of Oceanian traffic infrastructure field. The biddings of Boston 284-subway-vehicle and Chicago 846-metro-vehicle projects were won successively, vehicle manufacturing base in the United States is under construction and Chinese rail transit vehicle products have been landed to the United States for the first time.


Dragon's inclusive growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China wants to revive Brazil high-speed train project: sources*
Fri Aug 12, 2016 6:47am EDT
By Alonso Soto and Leonardo Goy | BRASILIA

Chinese firms are pushing to revive an $11 billion high-speed-train project to link Brazil's two largest cities, shelved after the South American nation descended into recession and political turmoil, three sources familiar with the talks told Reuters.

China's ambassador to Brasilia told interim President Michel Temer on Wednesday that Chinese train builders and operators want to participate in Brazil's biggest ever infrastructure project, delayed repeatedly because of doubts about its viability and concession models, the sources said.

Temer was invited to ride the high-speed train connecting Shanghai and Hangzhou next month during a G20 summit when he will discuss the project in bilateral talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping, a Brazilian presidential aide said.

"The Chinese are working hard to revive the project," said the aide, who asked for anonymity because he was not allowed to speak publicly. "Brazil is not convinced yet, but is supportive of the idea."

A spokesman with the Chinese embassy in Brasilia said he did not know the content of the discussions between Temer and ambassador Li Jinzhang. Li did not immediately respond to email requests for comment.

Temer's press office declined to comment.

The project linking business hub Sao Paulo with Rio de Janeiro was seen as a big step in Brazil's quest to join the club of developed nations when it was first proposed in 2010, when the economy was booming.

The original plan was to have the high-speed rail link ready in time for the Olympics, now under way in Rio.

In 2013, the government delayed a tender for the project for the third time because of lack of interest as builders complained about the concession model.

When the economy started to sour in 2014 and then President Dilma Rousseff faced a rebellion of her allies in Congress the project was forgotten, seen as too expensive and difficult to carry through.

Now with its economy mired in recession, Brazil would have to rely on private companies to finance the ambitious project that is likely to cost more than the $11 billion once estimated by the government, said Temer's aide and another government official involved in the discussions.

As initially envisaged, the government planned to use state-run banks to partly finance the construction of the 400-km (250-mile) railway.

The high-speed railway was the pet project of Rousseff, who was suspended from office in May pending an impeachment trial in the Senate over accusations she doctored the fiscal accounts to bolster her re-election chances in 2014.

Her vice-president Temer took over with the promise of pulling the economy out of what could be its worst ever recession with a mix of market-friendly policies that include the sale of infrastructure concessions.

Chinese companies interested in the bullet train include China Railway Construction Corp Ltd, a Brazilian government official said.

The company could not be immediately reached for comment.

Chinese companies believe the project is economically viable, but want the Brazilian government to propose a new concession model before making a final decision, a Chinese official familiar with the discussion told Reuters on condition of anonymity.

Major railway players such as France's Alstom, Spain's Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles SA and German's Siemens AG were interested in the original project, Brazilian officials said at the time.

($1 = 3.1399 Brazilian reais)

(Reporting by Alonso Soto and Leonardo Goy; Editing by Daniel Flynn and Adrian Croft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

China’s biggest high-speed train and railway equipment maker announced that its first joint venture in India has started operations over the weekend in Haryana, in an indication that Sino-India cooperation in the railways sector was poised to take off.

It is for the first time that the Beijing-based China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) – a mammoth state-owned enterprise (SOE) in China with more than 175,000 employees – was setting up a joint venture in south Asia.

A subsidiary of the company has supplied subway trains for the Rio De Janeiro Olympics.

Its first plant in North America started operations in September 2015 in Massachusetts.

The Sino-India joint venture, expected to manufacture and repair locomotive engines, is being called the CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Company and has been set up in the Bavo Industrial sector in Haryana, on the New Delhi and Mumbai industrial corridor.

“Total investment is $ 63.4 million and the Chinese side holds 51% of the share,” the CRRC said in a statement.

“It will also provide technology support to India’s rail system, and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India,” the statement said.


“It is the first time for the company to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans. CRRC is also the first foreign company to set up assembly line of rail transportation equipment in India after PM Narendra Modi unveiled his ambitious ‘Made in India’ campaign in 2014,” it added.

The Chinese company has been present in the Indian market since 2007, supplying subway trains, engines and other equipment.

It will, however, be the first time that CRRC begins manufacturing in India.

“Given more than 60,000 kilometres of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India,” company vice-president Yu Weiping said.

“CRRC will build more plants able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India,” he added.

CRRC Corporation was formed in 2015 following a merger between China CNR Corporation Limited and CSR Corporation Limited and has since focussed on foreign markets.

In March, the Delhi Metro Rail Corp and CRRC Nanjing signed a Memorandum of Understanding for supply of 19 four-car train sets for the Noida metro.

@cirr @AndrewJin @Beast 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ns-in-india/story-LSuBep383M83tujO3GWCZI.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> China’s biggest high-speed train and railway equipment maker announced that its first joint venture in India has started operations over the weekend in Haryana, in an indication that Sino-India cooperation in the railways sector was poised to take off.
> 
> It is for the first time that the Beijing-based China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) – a mammoth state-owned enterprise (SOE) in China with more than 175,000 employees – was setting up a joint venture in south Asia.
> 
> A subsidiary of the company has supplied subway trains for the Rio De Janeiro Olympics.
> 
> Its first plant in North America started operations in September 2015 in Massachusetts.
> 
> The Sino-India joint venture, expected to manufacture and repair locomotive engines, is being called the CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Company and has been set up in the Bavo Industrial sector in Haryana, on the New Delhi and Mumbai industrial corridor.
> 
> “Total investment is $ 63.4 million and the Chinese side holds 51% of the share,” the CRRC said in a statement.
> 
> “It will also provide technology support to India’s rail system, and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India,” the statement said.
> 
> 
> “It is the first time for the company to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans. CRRC is also the first foreign company to set up assembly line of rail transportation equipment in India after PM Narendra Modi unveiled his ambitious ‘Made in India’ campaign in 2014,” it added.
> 
> The Chinese company has been present in the Indian market since 2007, supplying subway trains, engines and other equipment.
> 
> It will, however, be the first time that CRRC begins manufacturing in India.
> 
> “Given more than 60,000 kilometres of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India,” company vice-president Yu Weiping said.
> 
> “CRRC will build more plants able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India,” he added.
> 
> CRRC Corporation was formed in 2015 following a merger between China CNR Corporation Limited and CSR Corporation Limited and has since focussed on foreign markets.
> 
> In March, the Delhi Metro Rail Corp and CRRC Nanjing signed a Memorandum of Understanding for supply of 19 four-car train sets for the Noida metro.
> 
> @cirr @AndrewJin @Beast
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ns-in-india/story-LSuBep383M83tujO3GWCZI.html


Good investment from CRRC, now they can sell more globally!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC sees overseas orders soar in H1*
Xinhua, August 23, 2016





Rolling stock produced by China's state-owned train maker corporation CRRC. [Photo/Xinhua]


CRRC Corp. Ltd., China's largest rail transportation equipment maker, *saw its overseas orders more than double in the first half of 2016 despite the lackluster world economy, latest company data showed.*

*Newly signed overseas orders amounted to 14.88 billion yuan (US$2.24 billion) in H1, an increase of 126 percent year on year, according to a CRRC filing with the Shanghai Stock Exchange on Tuesday.*

The CRRC said a contract it won in March to build *846 metro cars for Chicago* was a metro vehicle export to developed countries record for China.

In H1, the company also accepted an order for *56 diesel locomotives from Kenya*, another order for *96 metro vehicles from Thailand* and *76 metro cars for Delhi, India.*

The overseas market expansion contributed to a 2.04 percent year-on-year increase in the CRRC's net profits, which reached 4.8 billion yuan in the period.

The company's revenue rose 1.04 percent from a year earlier to 94.21 billion yuan in H1.

CRRC said its operation faced "unprecedented challenges" in H1, as demand was affected by a slow recovery in the world economy and downward pressure in China.

Despite short-term fluctuations, the company foresees a positive trend for rail transportation equipment.

It vowed to explore more markets, reduce costs, improve efficiency and support innovation in the second half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Echo_419 said:


> China’s biggest high-speed train and railway equipment maker announced that its first joint venture in India has started operations over the weekend in Haryana, in an indication that Sino-India cooperation in the railways sector was poised to take off.
> 
> It is for the first time that the Beijing-based China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) – a mammoth state-owned enterprise (SOE) in China with more than 175,000 employees – was setting up a joint venture in south Asia.
> 
> A subsidiary of the company has supplied subway trains for the Rio De Janeiro Olympics.
> 
> Its first plant in North America started operations in September 2015 in Massachusetts.
> 
> The Sino-India joint venture, expected to manufacture and repair locomotive engines, is being called the CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Company and has been set up in the Bavo Industrial sector in Haryana, on the New Delhi and Mumbai industrial corridor.
> 
> “Total investment is $ 63.4 million and the Chinese side holds 51% of the share,” the CRRC said in a statement.
> 
> “It will also provide technology support to India’s rail system, and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India,” the statement said.
> 
> 
> “It is the first time for the company to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans. CRRC is also the first foreign company to set up assembly line of rail transportation equipment in India after PM Narendra Modi unveiled his ambitious ‘Made in India’ campaign in 2014,” it added.
> 
> The Chinese company has been present in the Indian market since 2007, supplying subway trains, engines and other equipment.
> 
> It will, however, be the first time that CRRC begins manufacturing in India.
> 
> “Given more than 60,000 kilometres of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India,” company vice-president Yu Weiping said.
> 
> “CRRC will build more plants able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India,” he added.
> 
> CRRC Corporation was formed in 2015 following a merger between China CNR Corporation Limited and CSR Corporation Limited and has since focussed on foreign markets.
> 
> In March, the Delhi Metro Rail Corp and CRRC Nanjing signed a Memorandum of Understanding for supply of 19 four-car train sets for the Noida metro.
> 
> @cirr @AndrewJin @Beast
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ns-in-india/story-LSuBep383M83tujO3GWCZI.html



Is your job involving in infrastructure industry, dude?


----------



## Echo_419

Place Of Space said:


> Is your job involving in infrastructure industry, dude?



Lol no, I am still a student



TaiShang said:


> *CRRC sees overseas orders soar in H1*
> Xinhua, August 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling stock produced by China's state-owned train maker corporation CRRC. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> CRRC Corp. Ltd., China's largest rail transportation equipment maker, *saw its overseas orders more than double in the first half of 2016 despite the lackluster world economy, latest company data showed.*
> 
> *Newly signed overseas orders amounted to 14.88 billion yuan (US$2.24 billion) in H1, an increase of 126 percent year on year, according to a CRRC filing with the Shanghai Stock Exchange on Tuesday.*
> 
> The CRRC said a contract it won in March to build *846 metro cars for Chicago* was a metro vehicle export to developed countries record for China.
> 
> In H1, the company also accepted an order for *56 diesel locomotives from Kenya*, another order for *96 metro vehicles from Thailand* and *76 metro cars for Delhi, India.*
> 
> The overseas market expansion contributed to a 2.04 percent year-on-year increase in the CRRC's net profits, which reached 4.8 billion yuan in the period.
> 
> The company's revenue rose 1.04 percent from a year earlier to 94.21 billion yuan in H1.
> 
> CRRC said its operation faced "unprecedented challenges" in H1, as demand was affected by a slow recovery in the world economy and downward pressure in China.
> 
> Despite short-term fluctuations, the company foresees a positive trend for rail transportation equipment.
> 
> It vowed to explore more markets, reduce costs, improve efficiency and support innovation in the second half.



The new CRCC factory in India is probably to fullfill that 76 metro car order


----------



## ahojunk

_Congrats to Indonesia. It is the first country in SEA to get high speed rail._

--------
*Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project gets all permits*
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Last Updated: 2016/8/22 7:23:38
*
Project could be completed within three years: experts*

_




Indonesians look at scale models of Chinese-made bullet trains at an exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia, in August 2015. File photo: CFP





Graphics: GT_​

Seven months after ground was broken for Indonesia's first high-speed railway, which is being developed by a China-Indonesia joint venture, the project received a construction permit for its entire length, media reports said Sunday. 

Experts said Sunday that construction should be completed within three years as planned, despite concerns that work might be delayed. 

Domestic news portal caixin.com reported on Sunday that the developer of the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project, PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), recently received a construction permit that covers the entire 142 kilometers line. The portal cited sources from China Railway Corp (CRC).

KCIC is a consortium consisting of CRC and four Indonesian state-owned companies.

The source told Caixin that work on the line has been progressing as planned, with absolutely no possibility of a halt, and the person noted that the Ministry of Transportation of Indonesia now lists the railway as a high-priority project.

But construction of the railway linking Jakarta and Bandung, the largest and third-largest cities in Indonesia, has been hindered by licensing woes. 

After the ground-breaking ceremony on January 21, KCIC only had a permit to work on a section of 5 kilometers. By the end of June, the permit covered just 56.8 kilometers, or two-fifths of the entire length of the railway, according to Caixin.

The Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, with a maximum designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, will reduce travel time between the two cities to 40 minutes from more than three hours at present and is planned to be completed in three years, according to the CRC.

Although permits have been slower in coming than expected, KCIC can finish the project within three years, experts said. 

"The consortium is capable of finishing the project within 18 months, and it took into consideration that some delays might occur during the construction phase," Wang Mengshu, academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, told the Global Times on Sunday. 

Land acquisition, another factor affecting the progress of the project, should also go smoothly, Xu Liping, a research fellow from the National Institute of International Strategy at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"The majority of the land the railway will run through belongs to state-owned firms in Indonesia, with private land accounting for only a small part, so land acquisition should be relatively easy," Xu said, noting that the developer must pay close attention to coordination during construction work.

Differences between the national conditions of the two countries and their respective cultures should be observed, Xu said.

"The developer should also work seamlessly with local partners and abide by local laws. It should also formulate emergency action plans, including those covering security. These approaches can help safeguard construction of the railway to make progress according to its agenda," Xu said. 

The construction of the railway is expected to create 40,000 jobs a year in Indonesia, according to media reports.

In March, KCIC was granted the right to operate the Jakarta-Bandung railway line for 50 years, starting from May 31, 2019.

The project is set to cost $5.13 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*900 Malaysians check out China's high-speed rail*
By Luo Wangshu (China Daily) August 24, 2016






*Announcement of a plan to link Kuala Lumpur with Singapore stirs public, industrial interest*

Around 900 Malaysians rode the bullet train from Beijing to Tianjin on Tuesday to experience the trademark Chinese technology in the wake of last month's announcement of a planned Malaysia-to-Singapore high-speed rail link.

Fauwati Abdul Rahman, a businesswoman from Malaysia, said she was excited to ride the train.

* "It is the first time I have visited China and my first time in Beijing. Actually, it my first time to take a train. In my country, I usually drive," she said.*

Rahman and her friends took selfies to post on social media.

"I like the high-speed train. It is very nice and fast," she said.

Rahman was part of a trip organized by the Malaysia-China Friendship Association, which invited Malaysians－especially those with high social and economic status－to visit China and experience its high-speed rail.

"It is a great opportunity for Malaysians to experience the high-speed train since Malaysia is planning to invest in a new urban transportation system, such as the Malaysia-Singapore high-speed rail plan," said Abdul Majid Ahmad Khan, president of the Malaysia-China Friendship Association.

Most of the tour members had never been to China before, and they were interested to see the railway, Khan said.

"I have taken high-speed trains in many countries, such as in Japan and in Europe. China's bullet train is comfortable," he said, noting that China has the technology and skills to build them well.

Zhou Li, director of China Railway Corporation's science and technology administration department, said, "China has mastered world-leading technology to build high-speed railways. In addition, it has experience in various environments, including extremely hot and cold weather conditions."

China's high-speed rail network covers more than 19,000 kilometers, accounting for 60 percent of the world's high-speed rail tracks.

*Last month, the Singapore and Malaysia governments announced plans for a high-speed rail linking Singapore with the Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur. Chinese companies have shown an interest in bidding on the project, as are others from Japan, Europe and South Korea, said Khan, who served as the Malaysian ambassador to China from 1998 to 2005.*

China has eyed high-speed rail projects overseas in recent years. It built the Jakarta-Bandung railway in Indonesia and the Moscow-Kazan railway in Russia.

Khan said many factors are involved in awarding the project, including technology, finance and management.

"Whoever can offer the best package will win. China has a good chance," he said.

Many Southeast Asian countries, such as Thailand, Laos and Indonesia, also have plans to construct high-speed railways.

@powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

Majority of Malaysian support KL Singapore HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> Majority of Malaysian support KL Singapore HSR.



Is the bidding already started? Or, is the project still on papers?


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> Is the bidding already started? Or, is the project still on papers?


Still on paper.
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...eorge-kent-wins-rm101b-work-package-for-mrt2/

*George Kent and China partner win RM1.01b work package for MRT2*
PETALING JAYA: George Kent (M) Bhd just got another leg-up in the rail transportation sector, with a RM1.01bil work package awarded to its joint venture with China Communications Construction Co Ltd (CCCC).

The joint venture has been awarded the work package for trackworks, maintenance vehicles and work trains for the entire 52.2-km Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) mass rapid transit (MRT) alignment, also known as MRT2.

CCCC holds 51% equity in the joint venture while George Kent holds the remaining 49%.

The Malaysian engineering firm’s first notable foray into rail engineering works began in 2012 when it secured the RM1.1bil Ampang LRT systems contract.


This was followed by the appointment of its joint venture with Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd as project delivery partner for the 36-km LRT 3 from Bandar Utama to Joha Setia in Klang in September last year.

The latest contract win will be a huge boost for the firm as it is set to gain recurring income from the project, as the contract includes maintenance works for the track, once completed.

Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) announced yesterday that the Package SSP-SY-204, for the engineering, procurement, construction, testing and commissioning of trackworks, maintenance vehicles and works trains was awarded after a meeting by the One-Stop Procurement Committee.

MRT Corp chief executive officer Datuk Seri Shahril Mokhtar said the work package was among the biggest for the construction of the SSP Line.

He said CCC had good technical know-how, having handled many infrastructure projects, while George Kent had a strong presence in the Malaysian railway industry.

On the tender evaluation process, Shahril said the joint venture, which was one of seven tenderers, had fared well in the technical portion of the evaluation.

Among the criteria for technical evaluation, he said, were compliance with specifications required by MRT Corp, proposed solutions, performance level, track record, works programmes and compliance with key dates, project execution plan, maintenance plan, quality as well as site safety, health and environment assurance.

“The successful tenderer is selected on the basis of the best evaluated tender, which means the successful tenderer may not have quoted the lowest price. However, for this work package, I am pleased to announce that the successful tenderer had quoted the lowest price,” he said.

He added that under the SSP Line, all Systems Work Package contractors would have to ensure that 35% of the works would be awarded to bumiputra companies, an increase from the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line where it was 30%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_China is doing some pre-sales work and PR._

--------
*China promises new generation high speed trains*
2016-08-24 11:58





_China has vast experiences building high speed rail projects across very different geographical and climatic regions. Photo courtesy: Sin Chew Daily_​
BEIJING, Aug 23 (Sin Chew Daily) -- China Railway chief of technical management Zhou Li said if China wins the tender to construct the KL-Singapore high speed rail project, his country would provide the new generation passenger trains boasting the latest technology.

He pointed out that the new generation trains had yet to be officially named but was provisionally called the China Standard Electric Multiple Unit.

He said *the new generation trains would boast a brand new design, reduced noise levels, excellent safety and more comfortable seats*.

He told the Malaysian media today after accompanying the Malaysia-China Friendship Association (MCFA) delegation on a high speed train ride between Beijing and Tianjin: *"The trains will have much higher standards than the existing ones because we have picked up a lot of experiences and lessons from our existing trains."*

Among the visiting MCFA delegates were president Datuk Abdul Majid Ahmad Khan, secretary-general Tan Kai Hee, along with representatives from the Malaysia Tourism Promotion Board, the Chinese Embassy to Malaysia and Hai-O Enterprise Berhad.

Zhou said this was the first time his country had welcomed a foreign delegation with over a thousand members, and the Beijing-Tianjin trip today was a historical landmark event.

Members of the Malaysian delegation have been divided into seven batches to experience China's high speed trains at different times over three days.

Zhou even instructed the control center personnel to increase the traveling speed to 310kph so that the passengers could feel the exceptional speed.

He told the media there were two different categories of high speed trains in China, one traveling at a top speed of 250kph while the other at 350kph.

He said the train they were taking today had a top speed of 310kph and a capacity of 556 passengers.

When asked on the differences between China's high speed trains and Japan's Shinkansen, Zhou said Japan only had one line traveling up to 320kph while the ordinary lines had speeds up to 260-270kph.

He mentioned that the Chinese high speed trains boasted *several unique features, including different geographical locations such as the arid western deserts and more humid tropical regions.*

"The high speed rail project in Hainan was constructed in a region sharing almost similar geographical and climatic conditions as Malaysia.

"This puts us ahead of our competitors," he concluded.


_




From left: Tan Kai Hee, Datuk Abdul Majid and Zhou Li sharing some light moments during the high speed train ride. Photo courtesy: Sin Chew Daily_​
- See more at: http://www.mysinchew.com/node/115167/tid=13#sthash.pFvyMJ4U.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*$2.3b China-funded railway project due to start in Uganda*
By Taddeo Bwambale (People's Daily Online) August 26, 2016


Construction of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) in Uganda is scheduled to start as experts from China and Africa draw up final plans for the project.

*The SGR is part of a major transport network linking East African cities and suburbs in Kenya, Uganda, South Sudan, Rwanda and the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC).*

*Kenya was first to embark on the project with construction of a 427km line Mombasa-Nairobi-Naivasha line that is expected to be operational by the end of June next year.*

*In Uganda the SGR will connect to the DR Congo through Kasese and Arua districts, to Rwanda through Mirama Hills in Ntungamo district and to South Sudan through Nimule in Amuru District.*

So far, compensation of claimants for land along the proposed railway track has covered at least 200km across 10 surrounding districts.

*Uganda awarded the contract the first phase of the project- a 273km from the Kenya border at Malaba to Kampala- to a Chinese firm, China Harbour Engineering Company Limited.*

The $2.3b project will be financed through a loan from Exim Bank of China. In July, a delegation from Uganda’s finance ministry was in China to negotiate the structural details of the loan.

A team of Chinese engineers contracted by CHEC are in Uganda to assess project sites and agree on final designs for the expansive railway line.

*Economic, transport link*

The SGR’s is envisioned to expedite economic growth in East Africa by reducing the cost of doing business; increasing regional connectivity and enhancing regional integration.

Over 95% of all the freight movement in the region is by road, which is expensive, unsafe and unreliable. The 5% through a dilapidated meter gauge railway system.

Unlike the old meter or cape railway tracks that were built during the colonial times, the electric SGR rail is expected to have a more efficient width of 1.5 metres.

The trains will be expected to move at a speed of between 100kms and 120kms per hour while each wagon is expected to carry freight of about 4,000 tonnes.

Apart from enhancing freight and passenger transport, the ambitious railway project is expected to promote economic development along the outlying areas and promote tourism.

Initial designs for the railway line show that engineers will build an iconic bridge covering about a kilometre over River Nile, the longest river in Africa.

Apart from overseeing construction of the rail tracks and landmarks, Chinese firms are expected to supply locomotives, freight wagons and passenger coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_More news on the Malaysia-Singapore HSR._

--------
*900 Malaysians check out China's high-speed rail*
By Luo Wangshu (China Daily)
August 25, 2016, 12:13 am TWN

*Announcement of a plan to link Kuala Lumpur with Singapore stirs public, industrial interest*

Around 900 Malaysians rode the bullet train from Beijing to Tianjin on Tuesday to experience the trademark Chinese technology in the wake of last month's announcement of a planned Malaysia-to-Singapore high-speed rail link.

Fauwati Abdul Rahman, a businesswoman from Malaysia, said she was excited to ride the train.

"It is the first time I have visited China and my first time in Beijing. Actually, it my first time to take a train. In my country, I usually drive," she said.

Rahman and her friends took selfies to post on social media.

"I like the high-speed train. It is very nice and fast," she said.

Rahman was part of a trip organized by the Malaysia-China Friendship Association, which invited Malaysians－especially those with high social and economic status－to visit China and experience its high-speed rail.

"It is a great opportunity for Malaysians to experience the high-speed train since Malaysia is planning to invest in a new urban transportation system, such as the Malaysia-Singapore high-speed rail plan," said Abdul Majid Ahmad Khan, president of the Malaysia-China Friendship Association.

Most of the tour members had never been to China before, and they were interested to see the railway, Khan said.

"I have taken high-speed trains in many countries, such as in Japan and in Europe. China's bullet train is comfortable," he said, noting that China has the technology and skills to build them well.

Zhou Li, director of China Railway Corporation's science and technology administration department, said, "China has mastered world-leading technology to build high-speed railways. In addition, it has experience in various environments, including extremely hot and cold weather conditions."

China's high-speed rail network covers more than 19,000 kilometers, accounting for 60 percent of the world's high-speed rail tracks.

Last month, the Singapore and Malaysia governments announced plans for a high-speed rail linking Singapore with the Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur. Chinese companies have shown an interest in bidding on the project, as are others from Japan, Europe and South Korea, said Khan, who served as the Malaysian ambassador to China from 1998 to 2005.

China has eyed high-speed rail projects overseas in recent years. It built the Jakarta-Bandung railway in Indonesia and the Moscow-Kazan railway in Russia.

Khan said many factors are involved in awarding the project, including technology, finance and management.

"Whoever can offer the best package will win. China has a good chance," he said.

Many Southeast Asian countries, such as Thailand, Laos and Indonesia, also have plans to construct high-speed railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Echo_419 said:


> China’s biggest high-speed train and railway equipment maker announced that its first joint venture in India has started operations over the weekend in Haryana, in an indication that Sino-India cooperation in the railways sector was poised to take off.
> 
> It is for the first time that the Beijing-based China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) – a mammoth state-owned enterprise (SOE) in China with more than 175,000 employees – was setting up a joint venture in south Asia.
> 
> A subsidiary of the company has supplied subway trains for the Rio De Janeiro Olympics.
> 
> Its first plant in North America started operations in September 2015 in Massachusetts.
> 
> The Sino-India joint venture, expected to manufacture and repair locomotive engines, is being called the CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Company and has been set up in the Bavo Industrial sector in Haryana, on the New Delhi and Mumbai industrial corridor.
> 
> “Total investment is $ 63.4 million and the Chinese side holds 51% of the share,” the CRRC said in a statement.
> 
> “It will also provide technology support to India’s rail system, and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India,” the statement said.
> 
> 
> “It is the first time for the company to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans. CRRC is also the first foreign company to set up assembly line of rail transportation equipment in India after PM Narendra Modi unveiled his ambitious ‘Made in India’ campaign in 2014,” it added.
> 
> The Chinese company has been present in the Indian market since 2007, supplying subway trains, engines and other equipment.
> 
> It will, however, be the first time that CRRC begins manufacturing in India.
> 
> “Given more than 60,000 kilometres of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India,” company vice-president Yu Weiping said.
> 
> “CRRC will build more plants able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India,” he added.
> 
> CRRC Corporation was formed in 2015 following a merger between China CNR Corporation Limited and CSR Corporation Limited and has since focussed on foreign markets.
> 
> In March, the Delhi Metro Rail Corp and CRRC Nanjing signed a Memorandum of Understanding for supply of 19 four-car train sets for the Noida metro.
> 
> @cirr @AndrewJin @Beast
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ns-in-india/story-LSuBep383M83tujO3GWCZI.html


Another related piece of news.

*China's high-speed train maker starts India operations*
24 August 2016

China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), China's largest high speed train maker, has set up a *$63.4 million joint venture in India to repair and manufacture railway locomotive engines*.

The state-run CRRC is the first foreign company to set up assembly line for rail transportation equipment in India on the lines of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's ambitious 'Make in India' campaign started in 2014, the company said in statement.

The Chinese company holds 51 per cent equity stake in the joint venture, CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, which started operation in Haryana, with an initial investment of $63.4 million, China's state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

*The India plant will repair and manufacture railway locomotive engines*.

It will also provide technology support to India's rail system and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India, the report said.

This is China's first major investment in Indian Railways after the two countries agreed on a multi-pronged collaboration by Chinese companies in India's railway modernisation drive.

*Engineers from Indian Railways are also being trained in China in heavy hauling even as China is cooperating with India to set up a railway university similar to its own.*

Besides the high speed train, India and China have *agreed to cooperate to identify the technical inputs required to increase speed on the existing railway line from Chennai to Mysore via Bangalore*.

*China is also conducting feasibility study to build a high speed railway line between Chennai and New Delhi.*

Japan has bagged the first bullet train project to build a high speed rail line between Ahmedabad and Mumbai.

CRRC Vice President Yu Weiping said the new plant will create jobs and tax revenue for local people and help improve infrastructure.

It will advance cooperation in industrial capacity and local equipment manufacturing, he said.

*India has one of the world's largest railway network spanning about 64,000 kilometres.*

Since its presence in the Indian market in 2007, CRRC has supplied it with subway trains, locomotive engines and other railway vehicles and parts, the report said.

''Given more than 60,000 kilometres of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India,'' Yu said.

''CRRC will build more plants (that are) able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India,'' he said.

CRRC, formed from the merger of former rivals CNR Corp. and China CSR, has been aggressively reaching out to overseas markets, exporting rail transportation equipment to 101 countries and regions.

CRRC also started operations in North America in September 2015 with an engine plant in Massachusetts, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's first driverless subway line to launch in 2017: report*

2016-08-29 13:11

Xinhua _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

China's first driverless subway line, the Yanfang line in southwest Beijing, is expected to start operations at the end of 2017, the People's Daily reported Monday.

Operations on the line will be fully automatic, including train departures, door opening and closing, and cleaning, said the report. The trains will only use domestic technology.

China started developing its own fully automatic subway system in 2010 and has mastered the core technologies, said the report.

Beijing subway lines 3, 12, 17, 19 and the new airport line are all under planning and will also operate with completely automated, driverless trains.

It is expected that the total length of fully-automated subway lines in Beijing will reach 300 km by 2020, said the report.

The development and use of domestic operation systems is part of the "Made in China 2025" initiative, which aims to comprehensively upgrade Chinese industry.

The move will also help strengthen China's presence in the global rail transport industry and ensure the security of the country's key infrastructure facilities.

http://www.ecns.cn/2016/08-29/224351.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to build $1.85b Kano light rail*

2 hours ago

*C*hina Railway Construction Corporation said it has won a $1.851 billion contract to construct the Kano city light rail.

In an announcement yesterday, the company said it has received a provisional letter of award from Nigeria for the the 74.3 kilometres rail track.

The first phase of the project construction is billed to take two years, while the second phase of the four-line rail is expected to take another two years.

It said the contract amountd of approximately $1.851 billion (equivalent to approximately RMB 120.3 Billion), accounting for two per cent of the Company’s 2015 revenue, under the China Accounting Standards,” the announcement read.

Nigeria is investing heavily in capital projects, building infrastructure, and replacing half-a-century old rail lines, in the country.

With over N1 trillion budgeted for capital expenditure in the 2016 appropriation Act, Nigeria is expected to invest the highest amount of money in capex in its 56-year history.

http://thenationonlineng.net/china-build-1-85b-kano-light-rail/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Building stuff, China does best!

**

*PLA builds 1,150-meter pontoon across Yangtze in 26 minutes!*
(People's Daily Online) August 30, 2016








The Yangtze 2016 military exercises were held on the Yangtze River on Aug. 29. During the exercises, the engineering support brigade of the PLA's Center Theater Command built a 1,150-meter-long steel pontoon across the main channel of the Yangtze River in just 26 minutes and 40 seconds.(Photo/81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese-made train makes debut for short run in Thailand*
(Xinhua) 08:02, August 30, 2016





A train attendant walks in the Chinese-made new train during its first trip between Bangkok and Nakhon Pathom, Thailand, Aug. 29, 2016. A new train purchased from China by State Railway of Thailand (SRT) was launched on Monday with a short trip, which is the first new train for Thailand in 20 years. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)

































@somsak

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mamluk

Awesome pics, keep posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Awesome pics, keep posting!


Your name is cool



TaiShang said:


> *Chinese-made train makes debut for short run in Thailand*
> (Xinhua) 08:02, August 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train attendant walks in the Chinese-made new train during its first trip between Bangkok and Nakhon Pathom, Thailand, Aug. 29, 2016. A new train purchased from China by State Railway of Thailand (SRT) was launched on Monday with a short trip, which is the first new train for Thailand in 20 years. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @somsak


Look pretty nice....
The sleeper trains in Thailand were horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made locomotives to be exported to Argentina*

China.org.cn
​

The first locomotive designed for a railway renovation program in Argentina was completed on Aug. 31. [Photo/scol.com.cn] 

The first locomotive designed for a railway renovation program in Argentina was completed Wednesday, CRRC Corp. Ltd. said.

*The first meter-gauged locomotive, built in Ziyang City in Sichuan Province, was completed and the first 20 will be made and exported to Argentina, said Yu Weiping, vice president of CRRC, China's largest rail transportation equipment maker.*

The locomotives will be supplied to Belgrano Cargas, an Argentine operator of cargo railway services. China has provided financing, equipment and services for the renovation of the railway, which runs through Argentina's important agricultural regions.

The railway will greatly reduce transportation costs.

*Upgrading rail services will help lower the cost of grain in Argentina and boost their international competitiveness, said Ezequiel Lemos, president of Belgrano Cargas, who was present Wednesday when the first locomotive rolled off the production line.*

The Ziyang CRRC branch has made locomotives for Vietnam and Thailand. The new locomotive has been customized for Argentina's particular needs, said Yu.

CRRC will establish a regional center in South America, headquartered in Argentina, said Yu.

In 2013, China South Railway (CSR) won a contract worth US$1 billion to provide 709 carriages to renew Argentina's commuter system.





The first locomotive designed for a railway renovation program in Argentina was completed on Aug. 31. [Photo/newssc.org]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> The first meter-gauged locomotive,


.
Argentina railway system is using different gauge in different regions. In this particular region, the meter-gauge is used.

They should standardised their railway gauge to the standard gauge to get economy of scale. However, once you have a system in place, it is very difficult to change. It's easy said than done!




TaiShang said:


> The railway will greatly reduce transportation costs.
> 
> *Upgrading rail services will help lower the cost of grain in Argentina and boost their international competitiveness,*


.
As technology improves, the new cars will provide better efficiency and value, hence the reduction in costs.

It looks like China is getting more competitive in freight cars too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somsak

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese-made train makes debut for short run in Thailand*
> (Xinhua) 08:02, August 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train attendant walks in the Chinese-made new train during its first trip between Bangkok and Nakhon Pathom, Thailand, Aug. 29, 2016. A new train purchased from China by State Railway of Thailand (SRT) was launched on Monday with a short trip, which is the first new train for Thailand in 20 years. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @somsak


It looks good! One day I will ride the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Sino-Thai rail project must go ahead despite legal issues, PM tells Xi*
WASAMON AUDJARINT
THE NATION September 6, 2016 1:00 am






*PRIME MINISTER Prayut Chan-o-cha has told Chinese president Xi Jinping that the Sino-Thai high-speed train project must proceed despite “legal issues” hampering it.*

Prayut's remarks followed a series of disagreements between Thailand and China over the project - from loan interest rates to the use of construction materials.

The project comprises two routes - Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima and Rayong to Nong Khai.

The first 3.5 kilometres of the 271.5km Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima route was initially planned to start this month but was suspended due to financial issues, according to the Transport Ministry.

Prayut had ordered the ministry to find a solution to the impasse during the government's term as it was designed to be part of a land-route connectivity project with Laos. 

The premier did not spell out the legal issues obstructing the deal. 

His order was followed by Thailand and China signing an agreement during their 13th meeting on railway cooperation in Beijing. The agreement, signed last month, states that Thailand will fund all the construction and retain ownership rights while China will design the project. 

The project's estimated cost is Bt179 billion and it would span 837km.

Xi also reaffirmed that China was ready to continue with the project.

During their side meeting at the G20 Summit in the historic Chinese city of Hangzhou, the two leaders agreed to pursue bilateral strategic cooperation in multiple areas to cope with global challenges and achieve mutual development goals. Prayut thanked China for welcoming Thailand, in the former's capacity as the G77 chair at the G20 summit. 

He also said he appreciated Xi's vision to facilitate cooperation between leading industrialised economies and emerging economies.

*Thanks Beijing for boosting tourism* 

He thanked Beijing for boosting Thailand's tourism industry, with almost 8 million Chinese visiting the country last year - making it easily the Kingdom's No 1 source market.

On last day of the summit, Prayut provided two vision statements stressing Thailand's role as a bridge-builder between the G20 and G77 economies that could help accelerate the United Nation's 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development. He also urged G20 members, which comprise industrialised and emerging economies, to focus on agricultural sectors as the main income source for developing countries.

Agriculture also contributes to global food security, Prayut said, suggesting that the G20 could help farmers better integrate into the global economy.

He also praised the G20's efforts in bridging gaps in infrastructure development, citing the China-initiated One Belt, One Road scheme and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank initiatives as examples. 

The premier said transportation connectivity, including rail, should be promoted further.

Prayut last evening left China and arrived in Vientiane, where he will attend the 28th-29th Asean Summit from today until Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, September 6, 2016, 10:11
*Xinjiang electric supplier follows Belt and Road*
By Wu Yong in Shenyang and Mao Weihua in Urumqi

_Tebian carries out large projects in Central Asia, Africa, and the Middle East_



Workers from TBEA Shenyang Transformer Group Co assemble equipment in a plant in Shenyang, Liaoning province. (Zhang Wenkui / For China Daily)

Tebian Electric Apparatus Stock Co Ltd, China's leading energy equipment producer, announced that construction of the iconic Angola backbone grid is to wind up in less than 10 months, helping the firm tap the prosperous international market in Central Asia and Africa.

The US$1.18 billion project, which was launched in 2013, is one of the biggest projects Chinese companies ever engaged in Africa, linking Angola's electrical facilities together and easing its power shortage, according to TBEA.

TBEA, based in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is a global manufacturer of high-performance transformers which started business 28 years ago. Thanks to the Belt and Road Initiative, it is seeking a greater share of the power infrastructure business in Central Asia and Africa. The company won the contract for the US$500 million state grid construction project in Tajikistan and a US$580 million north-south grid construction project in Kyrgyzstan. The latter is the largest energy deal so far between China and Kyrgyzstan.

"We have a great geographic advantage because Xinjiang is at the core area of the Belt and Road Initiative. The neighboring countries share a similar culture with us and all of them are in great need of high-level electrical facilities," said Zhang Xin, chairman of TBEA. "We are honored to share our world-level technology and knowhow with them, benefiting both sides."

A source from the company said that it has provided equipment and service for more than 60 countries, including Pakistan, Russia and India.

In 2014, TBEA even helped set up an ultra-high voltage transformer research base and industrial park in Vadodara, India, at which 95 percent employees are locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: China's metro tech takes Iran onto faster track *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-07 10:59:34 | Editor: huaxia
by Xinhua writers Zheng Kaijun, Yang Dingdu

TEHRAN, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- Busy wiring a semi-manufactured metro car, Siamak Ghasemi was too concentrated to notice that he was being photographed.

When realizing that half a minute later, the 36-year-old gave a bashful smile. "Please, let me tidy my coverall first."

"I first put on this coverall 10 years ago," said the young "veteran" worker of a Tehran-based factory under Tehran Wagon Manufacturing Co. (TWM), a joint venture between Iran and China's CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. and NORINCO International Cooperation Co..

"China is cutting-edge in the development of subway and railway transportation. It always has great things to share with Iran," said Ghasemi, who was sent to China twice for training in 2007 and 2010.

"At the very beginning, we imported from China; then we learned to assemble; now, with China's help, things are getting more localized that we have our own production line," he told Xinhua.

Set up in 2003, the factory, now with some 960 Iranian workers and a Chinese team of about 30 people, can assemble 450 metro cars and 72 double-deck cars for intercity trains, and manufacture on its own 144 units of metro car-bodies, annually. The products are supplied to Tehran and other Iranian cities like Mashhad, Tabriz, Isfahan and Shiraz.

Metros are changing the daily life of Iranians. The Tehran Metro, for instance, carries some 4 to 5 million passengers per day. Five lines, all built by Chinese companies, are in service in the capital, and two more are under construction.

Roads in Tehran are usually fully jammed, largely as a result of the oil price being as low as some 0.4 U.S. dollars per liter and the common use of cheap second-hand cars.

"More and more people prefer to travel green now," Sadat Kharaj spoke to Xinhua while waiting at Chitgar, a station on Line 5's extension in western Tehran.

"I used to drive to work. That cost no less than one hour. But subway takes about half the time, and intervals are no more than 10 minutes," said the 40-year-old English teacher. "But still, I think we need more lines, more frequent trains and more metro cars."

Davood Shadmani, head of the TWM factory, is completely aware of such a demand.

"Iran has gained a lot from its Chinese partners. And the road ahead is clear: we hope more cooperation can be carried out as for the latest metro and railroad technologies that China masters," said Shadmani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese bullet trains to be utilized for Indonesia’s Jakarta-Bandung route
ember 07, 2016*
(People's Daily Online)







Photo taken on May 17, 2016 shows bullet trains in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

China's domestically produced bullet trains will be put to use in a high-speed railway project in Indonesia, according to a report by Caixin.

The report stated that the bullet trains will be assembled in Indonesia. The financing of the assembly plant is reportedly already underway

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of China Railway Corp. (CRC), said on Sept. 3 that China-made bullet trains will run along a high-speed rail route connecting Indonesia's capital, Jakarta, and the country's third-largest city, Bandung.

China's efforts to promote its high-speed technology have suffered a string of setbacks in recent years. Several overseas bids by Chinese rail companies in countries including the U.S. and Mexico have been scrapped, mainly due to red tape. Plans for the Jakarta-Bandung link also went through several rounds of changes before being awarded to a Chinese consortium led by CRC.

When the Southeast Asian nation floated a plan to build the country's first bullet train late last year, both China and Japan expressed interest in the project. However, the Indonesian government scrapped bids from both sides in September, saying that it wanted a rail link on which trains run at less than 250 kilometers per hour. Then, in an unexpected reversal, Indonesia chose China's bid over Japan's in October, accepting China’s plan to build a link on which trains could run at speeds of up to 300 kilometers per hour. This decision was made possible by the flexible funding options included in the Chinese bid.

To secure the deal, the consortium held a groundbreaking ceremony in January, even before Indonesian authorities had granted a construction license to the group. The license was later granted in August, after the group spent seven months negotiating with local governments for permission to expropriate land, a person close to the Chinese bidders told Caixin.

A Chinese bullet train, built according to Chinese standards and patents, completed its inaugural trip along the route in mid-August. A production permit will be issued by the National Railway Administration next year at the latest, a person close to CRC said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China, Serbia, Hungary make progress on Budapest-Belgrade railway deal*
2016-09-10 11:01 | Xinhua | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_ 

Further progress was made in realization of the project for the modernization of the Budapest-Belgrade railway, the Serbian Ministry of Transport, Construction and Infrastructure said in a press release in Belgrade on Friday.

The release was issued after the fifth meeting of the Trilateral Group of China, Serbia and Hungary was held in Belgrade on Friday.

The meeting was chaired by Serbian Minister of Construction, Infrastructure and Transport Zorana Mihajlovic, Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto and Wang Xiaotao, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission of China (NDRC).

According to the release, representatives of China, Serbia and Hungary agreed to finish the preliminary design of the first segment of the planned high-speed railway between Belgrade and Stara Pazova (around 40 kilometers) by the end of September and continue talks on finalization of the commercial contract in October.

The ministry also stated that the "technical working group of all three countries worked today on reaching agreement on technical and technological issues related to the railway line", because this line will be designed for electrified passenger and cargo trains with a maximum speed of 200 km per hour.

The railway linking Budapest and Belgrade, has a total length of 350 km, of which 184 km is in Serbia.

The project for the modernization of the Belgrade-Budapest railway was initially agreed on in 2013 at the China-Central and Eastern European countries leaders' meeting in Bucharest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*breaking news - $2 billion train deal *

*Aust-China group to build Melbourne trains*

SEPTEMBER 12, 201610:17AM

Australian Associated Press

Australian-Chinese consortium Evolution Rail has been chosen as the preferred provider of Melbourne's new suburban rail fleet.

The Victorian government project is to design, build and maintain 65 high-capacity metro trains, design and build two training simulators, and design and build a maintenance facility and a light service facility.

The consortium, which includes Downer EDI and CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Plenary Group, will sign formal contracts with the state government in coming months.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...s/news-story/c2d1f4c5f45070b3eac12ec4f82e1f3d

@ahojunk @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-Thailand rail project likely to break ground this year*
Xinhua, September 12, 2016

*Construction on a rail line between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima in Thailand looks set to start this year, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Prajin Juntong said Sunday.*

If negotiations go on smoothly, construction will start at the end of this year or the beginning of the next, Prajin Juntong told Xinhua on the sidelines of the 13th China-ASEAN Expo in China's southern city of Nanning.

The upgrading of the railway network is of great significance to the Thai economy, and China has plenty of experience with high speed railways, Prajin Juntong said.

Currently, Thailand and China are negotiating financing and other issues, he said.

According to Thai sources, the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima railway will use Chinese trains and Chinese technology.

Thailand and China signed documents on the development of Thailand's transportation infrastructure in 2014.

The China-Thailand railway project will improve regional connectivity and support regional economic and social development, Prajin Juntong said.

**

@somsak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> *breaking news - $2 billion train deal *
> 
> *Aust-China group to build Melbourne trains*
> 
> SEPTEMBER 12, 201610:17AM
> 
> Australian Associated Press
> 
> Australian-Chinese consortium Evolution Rail has been chosen as the preferred provider of Melbourne's new suburban rail fleet.
> 
> The Victorian government project is to design, build and maintain 65 high-capacity metro trains, design and build two training simulators, and design and build a maintenance facility and a light service facility.
> 
> The consortium, which includes Downer EDI and CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Plenary Group, will sign formal contracts with the state government in coming months.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...s/news-story/c2d1f4c5f45070b3eac12ec4f82e1f3d
> 
> @ahojunk @AndrewJin


.
Wow! This news just came in at the right time. See below.
The writer exaggerated a bit, to sell its newspapers.
Please don't laugh at Melbourne. 
Alright, you can but if your posts is offensive/insulting, you will get a warning. LOL.

--------
*Smelly, loud and unreliable: Melbourne trains rated worst in Australia by Canstar Blue*





ALEKS DEVIC, Herald Sun
September 12, 2016 8:28am





_Trains Moving Again. Melbourne's train network is moving again at Flinders Street Station as members of the Rail, Tram and Bus Union members who work for Metro Trains end their strike action._


MELBOURNE’S metropolitan rail network rates as the nation’s worst — and smelly passengers are not helping it get back on track.

Our rail system has ranked the lowest in eight categories despite minor improvements in some troublesome categories, including fewer delays and less overcrowding.

But adding to passenger pain was smelly passengers, loud-talking travellers, coughers, sneezers and misbehaving children.

Comparison site Canstar surveyed 6000 adults across Australia, and for the fifth year running, TransPerth took top honours with five stars, while Adelaide Metro, Sydney Trains and Queensland Rail all scored four stars overall.

But Melbourne’s Metro Trains scored three stars, trailing each city in each of the categories that included service reliability, ticket price, comfort, ticketing system, timetables, station cleanliness and safety.

Despite Melburnians paying among the least for an average week of travel — $35 — the cost of a myki card and the ticket system were the worst performers.

When it came to overcrowding, the survey found Melbourne commuters suffered the most, with 70 per cent not comfortable — but this was a slight improvement on last year. There was a 3 per cent decrease in those experiencing delays but those fearing terrorism jumped 3 per cent to 25 per cent.

The passenger rating survey also revealed that while there was an improvement in people feeling safe during the day, there was a decline in those who felt safe at night.

Canstar Blue editor Simon Downes said the results reflected passenger feelings and painted a “pretty bleak picture” of rail travel in Melbourne.

“No rail network is perfect, and most reasonable people will be able to accept bad days, whether it’s because of delays, overcrowding or any number of other issues that can occur at busy times. However, it’s when these problems become the norm, rather than the exception, that passengers have every right to feel angry,” he said.

Official Public Transport Victoria figures show Metro has hit punctuality targets for 53 consecutive months, with 92.2 per cent of services running on time in August.

Metro spokesman Marcus Williams said satisfaction had increased and train fleets were being overhauled to be cleaner and more comfortable. “We’ve introduced new methods of communicating timely information both at stations, on trains and straight to customers’ own devices,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Kenyan officials say standard gauge railway not to harm wildlife habitat *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-14 15:28:08 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken in March, 2015 shows a construction site of Kenya's Standard Gauge Railway project. (Xinhua/Pan Siwei)

NAIROBI, Sept. 14 (Xinhua) -- The second phase of China-funded Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project that will be commissioned soon will not cause environmental harm to Nairobi National Park, Kenyan officials have said.

Kenya Railway Corporation (KRC) Managing Director Atanas Maina said solid measures have been put in place to ensure that the modern railway line does not interfere with movement of wildlife at the park located on the outskirts of the Kenyan capital.

Maina said a six-kilometer overpass will be installed inside the park to minimize human wildlife conflicts and environmental pollution.

He spoke against a backdrop of pressure from conservation lobby groups to reroute the modern railway line, fearing it could cause ecological harm to a key wildlife sanctuary.

Maina said the government relied on exhaustive environmental impact assessment before approving passage of the railway through Nairobi national park.

"The SGR will cross Nairobi National Park on a single line bridge similar to the one at the Tsavo National Park. It will be installed with noise deflectors to minimize noise pollution at the park," Maina told reporters.

Kenya Wildlife Service (KWS) chairman Dr Richard Leakey said an environmental impact assessment carried out by state agencies concluded that passage of the SGR through Nairobi national park would not harm wildlife habitat.

"We engaged in a transparent process before approving passage of the railway line through Nairobi National Park. It was a pragmatic choice to facilitate development of a critical infrastructure while protecting ecosystems," said Leakey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Sino-Thai rail project put back on track
Latest talks mark milestone for venture
15 Sep 2016 at 10:00 

NEWSPAPER SECTION: BUSINESS | WRITER: PATHOM SANGWONGWANICH 




_*
Prajin: Construction due in second quarter *_​
Nanning: Construction for the first phase of the Sino-Thai high-speed railway is expected to begin in the second quarter of next year as bilateral talks between the two governments are wrapping up, says Deputy Prime Minister Prajin Juntong. 

"We have agreed to proceed with the first phase of construction, which entails a 250-kilometre stretch from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima. Chinese technology will be utilised, but Thailand will be fully responsible for project investment," ACM Prajin said on the sidelines of the 13th China-Asean Expo held in Nanning, China. 

"I believe the first phase will occur in the third quarter of the 2017 fiscal year," he said. Every fiscal year begins Oct 1. 

Chinese authorities did not ask their Thai counterparts to rush the construction process, but rather asked Thailand to continue to push the project forward, said ACM Prajin. 

Chinese authorities have also offered to provide expertise to Thai officials on high-speed railways since they have experience in the area, he said.

His comments mark a milestone for the project, which has witnessed lengthy negotiations because of projected costs. In May, Chinese authorities estimated the cost at 190 billion baht, while Thai officials forecast 170 billion. In June, China raised its projection to 200 billion baht, while Thailand estimated 180 billion. 

It was earlier reported that construction of the first 3.5km section of the Sino-Thai railway from Bangkok to Pak Chong would not get underway in September as planned because of financial disagreements between the two countries. 

The Sino-Thai railway project includes a 355km section from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai province, bordering Laos, and a 246.5km section from Saraburi province to Rayong province, set to be built at later dates. 

The Thai working committee held a meeting last month to discuss a construction framework and project implementation, where substantial progress was made, said ACM Prajin. Thailand would be fully responsible for project investment, though some outlays would be designated for China, he said without elaborating. 

Details for the committee's terms of reference are expected to be completed by year-end or early next year for construction to commence, said ACM Prajin. 

Some matters need to be clarified such as soil conditions, the control system, civil construction, and the project impact on people's livelihoods and the environment, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shenzhen Metro helps run China-made Ethiopia tram and train local staff*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Thailand, China agree $5.2bn rail price after epic haggling match*
21 September 2016 | By David Rogers, GCR

China and Thailand today agreed a price of 179 billion baht ($5.2bn) for the 250km first phase of the country’s high-speed railway.

The agreement follows many years of haggling over the cost of the line, which will bring Chinese tourists and manufactured goods to Thailand, and Thai agricultural exports to China.

In March this year, the Thai government announced that the deal was off, after the two sides failed to strike a bargain over the total cost. Other areas of disagreement included investment-sharing, the interest rates to be paid on Chinese loans and development rights to land along the total 845km line.

At that time the prime minister of Thailand’s military junta, General Prayut Chan-o-cha, said that Thailand would move ahead unilaterally on a 260km high-speed link between Bangkok and the city of Nokorn Ratchisima to its north-east.

_*




Thailand’s existing rail network (JohoMaps)*_​

Despite this brinksmanship, negotiations continued. In May, the Chinese estimated that the first phase would cost 190 billion baht ($5.4bn), whereas Thais put it at 170 billion ($4.9bn). In June, China raised its projection to 200 billion baht ($5.8bn) and Thailand put it as 180 billion, which is close to where the bargain was struck.

The agreement was reached after a three-day meeting between the two sides. After it was over, Arkhom Termpittayapaisith, the Thai transport minister, told reporters in Bangkok: “This project will cost 179 billion baht [$5.2bn]. This is what we agreed on.”

Arkhom said Thailand would pay for the line’s construction costs and China would funds its technical systems.

The first phase will connect Bangkok and Nokorn Ratchisima, with work beginning in December. When complete it will be able to connect to the high-speed standard gauge link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, thereby completing the backbone of southeast Asia’s 21st-century transport infrastructure.

The agreement is being seen as part of a reorientation of Thailand’s foreign relations under its military government, which have moved away from the US, its traditional ally, and towards China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow amazing , I wish we can see Chinese Railways some dedicated travel lines between Karachi and Gawadar






Looks amazing , China now makes every thing imaginable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Breakthrough ceremony of 19.2km Qamchiq Tunnel in Uzbekistan






Short Film of Qamchiq Tunnel Construction at Uzbekistan Angren - Pap railway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*LEO Express orders Chinese EMUs*

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/t...nese-emus.html

CZECH REPUBLIC: *Czech open access passenger operator LEO Express signed an order on September 26 for CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive to supply three electric multiple-units in mid-2018, with a framework agreement for up to 30 more which would be delivered in 2019-21. The price was not disclosed.*

LEO Express CEO for Central & East Europe Peter Köhler told Railway Gazette that the multi-voltage EMUs will be to a new design, and the technical details are still to be finalised. The order is intended to support the operator’s plans to expand beyond the Czech Republic and Slovakia. Köhler said LEO Express is looking across the Central European market, and is currently seeking approval to operate in Poland and Germany. It is also actively bidding for tendered public service contracts.

The LEO Express order is the Chinese rolling stock group’s second multiple-unit contract in Europe, following a June 2014 order for the then CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive to supply two electric and four diesel trainsets to Macedonia’s national operator MZ Transport.

‘We are pleased to work on our first EU contract with an innovative and fast growing passenger transport company’, said CRRC ZELC Chief Executive Zhou Qinghe when the LEO Express contract was signed. ‘The European market represents a significant opportunity for Chinese engineering. CRRC ZELC will put significant resources into its expansion across Europe and looks forward working with LEO Express on this important project, which hopefully will be the first of many in EU.’

LEO Express was founded by Leoš Novotný in 2010 and began rail services in November 2012. It currently has a fleet of five five-car Stadler Flirt EMUs ordered in September 2010, and also operates coach services to Poland and Ukraine. The privately-owned company says it has been making an operating profit since mid-2013, and December 2015 was the first month which revenues from ticket sales covered operating costs, interest and depreciation. It carried a total of 1·1 million passengers in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

TaiShang said:


> *China-Thailand rail project likely to break ground this year*
> Xinhua, September 12, 2016
> 
> *Construction on a rail line between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima in Thailand looks set to start this year, Thai Deputy Prime Minister Prajin Juntong said Sunday.*
> 
> If negotiations go on smoothly, construction will start at the end of this year or the beginning of the next, Prajin Juntong told Xinhua on the sidelines of the 13th China-ASEAN Expo in China's southern city of Nanning.
> 
> The upgrading of the railway network is of great significance to the Thai economy, and China has plenty of experience with high speed railways, Prajin Juntong said.
> 
> Currently, Thailand and China are negotiating financing and other issues, he said.
> 
> According to Thai sources, the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima railway will use Chinese trains and Chinese technology.
> 
> Thailand and China signed documents on the development of Thailand's transportation infrastructure in 2014.
> 
> The China-Thailand railway project will improve regional connectivity and support regional economic and social development, Prajin Juntong said.
> 
> **
> 
> @somsak


Sorry I don't beleive it will happen this year.
I don't even think that Railroad to China will ever happened atleast this 5 years because of geopolitic nature of this project.
Two years ago, I predicted this in one thread. Up until today, my prediction correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese-built railway helps with Ethiopia's industrialization*

Xinhua, October 3, 2016

A Chinese-built railway linking the Ethiopian capital and the port of Djibouti is expected to help the landlocked African country improve access to the sea and speed up a burgeoning industrialization process.




A new train stops at a railway station in suburban Addis Ababa, Ethiopia, Oct. 1, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

The railway, which is set to become fully operational on October 5, will be Africa's first modern electrified railway.

The full length of the railway is 752.7 kilometers, with a designed speed of 120 km per hour. With a total investment of 4 billion U.S. dollars, it is being constructed by the China Railway Group and the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation.

"The railway is constructed on the basis of Chinese railway technology standards while taking into account the national conditions of Ethiopia and Djibouti," said Zeng Deli, a project manager of the China Railway Group, to Xinhua.

It was designed and constructed in a most economical way, taking only six years for its final completion, which should be viewed as some kind of miracle even in China, Zeng said.

For the Chinese contractors, the construction of a railway with a designed speed of 120 km per hour is not difficult. But it takes nothing short of a great feat to complete it with no compromise on quality and timeliness when there are inadequate construction materials and technical staff in Ethiopia.

With careful planning and patient coordination, the Chinese firms managed to make sure construction materials imported from abroad arrived on time. To ensure good quality and no delay in construction, they even took the pains to manufacture the materials themselves, despite their higher cost.

For the Chinese firms, a lack of local technical personnel with adequate railway technology knowledge is a more serious problem.

For example, it took 20,000 workers to complete a specific section of the railway, and it would be impossible to have the posts filled all by Chinese, said Fu Xun, another project manager with the China Railway Group.

To tackle the challenge, the Chinese firms made the training of local technical workers a daily routine of their operations in Ethiopia. For the past few years, more than 15,000 local workers went through various training programs, thus ensuring enough manpower for railway construction and a talent reserve for future management of railway operations.

To protect its precious wildlife resources along the railway, the Ethiopian government set a high environmental protection protocol. To meet these high ecological standards, the Chinese companies did their best not to alter the original landscape along the railway. They also spent more than 4 million U.S. dollars to build overpasses specially designed for safe animal crossover.

The modern standard-gauge Addis Ababa-Djibouti railway runs parallel to a decrepit meter-gauge version built over 100 years ago by Europeans. Over 90 percent of Ethiopia's imports and exports, in particular energy and food, are made via the sea port of Djibouti. The capacity of the current road system has long been overwhelmed.

When the new railway becomes operational, transport time from Djibouti to the Ethiopian capital will be reduced from 7 days to ten hours.

Besides faster transport, the Chinese firms have an even greater ambition. That is, the railway will serve as a catalyst for Ethiopia's national economic development.

They put forward industrial planning recommendations to the Ethiopian government, including the establishment of industrial parks in key cities, so that better transport benefits will be ensured in the middle and long run.

The Ethiopian government endorsed the suggestions and put the railway into a key project category of its five-year national development plan. Industrial parks will be established in regional hub cities along the railway.

With improved transportation, the country will gradually transform an industrial model of exporting basic materials into one that focuses on deep processing. As a result, the country's industrialization level will be elevated.

The Addis Ababa-Djibouti railway is only one of many major projects currently under way in the framework of China-Africa cooperation.

Following the successful Johannesburg summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation in December last year, China has been deepening and expanding the scope of its industrial capacity cooperation with Africa.

More and more exemplary projects like the new Addis Ababa-Djibouti railway are set to prop up across the African continent and further help drive forward the modernization process in an unprecedented manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Ethiopia-Djibouti railway -- the Tazara railway in a new era
2016-10-04 01:49:19 Xinhua Web Editor: Guo Jing





_*A map of Africa's first modern electrified railway 
-- the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway. [Photo: Agencies]*_​
African people cherish a dream that one day the capitals of all African countries will be linked by high-speed railways, Chairperson of African Union Commission Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma once said.

Perhaps, the African people have never come closer in their endeavor towards making the dream a reality.

On Wednesday, Africa's first modern electrified railway -- the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway built by Chinese firms, is set to become fully operational.

With the inception of what has been hailed as the "Tazara railway in a new era", a new chapter will be turned over in Africa's railway history, while a new milestone will be set up in China-Africa traditional friendship.

*TAZARA RAILWAY IN A NEW ERA*

During a visit to Ethiopia in May 2013, Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang hailed the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway as the "Tazara railway in a new era."

In 1970s, China, where a thousand things still waited to be done, resolved to support the construction of the Tazara railway which links Tanzania's Dar es Salaam with Zambia's Kapiri Mposhi. More than 50,000 Chinese railway workers worked for construction of the railway. Among them, 64 Chinese experts made the ultimate sacrifice in a land far away from home.

But Tazara Railway has since become a symbol for China-Africa friendship which opened a new era of development for China-Africa friendly relations. China has since put on top agenda its assistance to African countries in building infrastructures.

He who wants to get rich must first build roads. This is one of the key lessons China has learned after realizing rapid economic development following decades of reform and opening up to the outside world. China is willing to share the lesson with African countries so that they will get rid of the bottlenecks that have been holding back economic growth for centuries.

In recent years, Chinese President Xi Jinping put forward the new concept of "building nests to attract phoenix" and "teaching them how to fish" in China's cooperation with Africa. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang also proposed that China and Africa work together to develop the "Three Major Networks" -- railway, road and regional aviation.

With sincerity and good faith, China is helping African countries to boost infrastructural construction, promote Africa's inter-connection and integration process and help Africa realize independent sustainable development.

It is against this historic backdrop that the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway, which links Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa with the port of Djibouti, comes into being as an early fruitful result in China-Africa cooperation in building the Three Major Networks and driving industrialization. Thus, the railway, following its predecessor Tazara Railway, has become another symbol for China-Africa friendship.

*AFRICA'S NEW GROWTH ENGINE*

Built in 1970s, the Tazara Railway played a major role in the socioeconomic development of Tanzania and Zambia. As the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway commences operations, it will avail landlocked Ethiopia a precious access to the sea, greatly improving its logistics capacity. On the other hand, the small, resource-poor Djibouti will have a chance to realize its ambition to become a regional transport hub.

The railway's operation will also help boost economic growth along the railway, speed up urbanization, create jobs, improve people's living standards and promote socioeconomic sustainable development.

The Ethiopia-Djibouti is built with a complete set of Chinese standards and equipment. During the process, a great number of Ethiopian and Djibouti technical and managerial personnel received systemic training in Chinese railway technical knowhow, paving the way for the development of their own railways by the two countries themselves.

It is foreseeable that more and more African countries will improve their understanding of and finally accept the Chinese railway standards, pushing forward their own railway development, which in turn will speed up their industrialization process.

Besides, the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway is also expected to give impetus to the economic development of East Africa and even that of the whole Africa. African countries will have a new engine for economic growth.

*THE CRADLE OF AFRICA'S RAILWAY TALENTS*

Give a man a fish and he eats a day. Teach him how to fish and he eats for a lifetime. The railway's two contractors -- the China Railway Group (CREC) and the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC), have attached great importance to the training of local railway talents.

Li Weidong, a senior engineer of CREC, told Xinhua that an international training center at CREC has organized nearly 100 African railway officials and technicians for training programs in China. Trainings are also offered at all levels, covering the complete spectrum of job titles in the railway industry.

Li disclosed that CREC is helping Ethiopia in planning for Africa's first railway institute, where Africa will be able to train its own railway talents.

CCECC Ethiopia manager Li Wuliang said that his company is now focusing on the training of Djibouti technicians in the field of railway operation and management. Since June 2015, 94 Djibouti students with academic credentials above undergraduate have been sent to China for half-year training programs in railway technology.

After the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway's official operation, a consortium of CREC and CCECC will manage its operations for six years, during which the Chinese firms will teach the Ethiopian and Djibouti staff knowledge in railway operation and management, including the maintenance of the railway systems.

Six years later, the consortium will hand over the operation and management to the two countries, which means they will be in charge of running the railway independently.

*SWEAT, BLOOD AND LIFE*

Chinese railway construction workers have sacrificed a lot for building the railway. No one can tell how many of them had lost precious gatherings with loved ones, lost health and even life.

On March 27, 2013, Zhang Peng, a 33-year-old CREC engineer who only got married half a year ago, was the first fallen hero while working for the railway's construction, when a sudden flooding swept him away. Two years later, on July 2, 2015, Yang Hongwei, a 31-year-old site manager, made the ultimate sacrifice in a flooding, leaving behind a son less than four.

Colleagues of the fallen heroes told Xinhua that Chinese firms have taken various measures to ensure the safety and security of their staff working in Africa, with their living and working conditions now far better than that of their predecessors during Tazara railway's construction decades ago. However, they said despite all security measures, zero casualty is something that is impossible to avoid.

Long gone are the Chinese fallen heroes who had fought for Africa's railway dream, but the railways they had built with sweat, blood and life will signify the everlasting friendship between China and Africa, which both the Chinese and African peoples will treasure forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Ethiopia-Djibouti railway sets new model for China-Africa cooperation*
2016-10-05 08:00 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

_*




Chinese conductor Ding Jihua (R) trains the Ethiopian attendants at a railway station
in suburban Addis Ababa, Ethiopia, Oct 1, 2016.(Photo/Xinhua)*_​
The Chinese-built Ethiopia-Djibouti railway will set a new paragon for China-African cooperation on railways, said Meng Fengchao, board chairman of China Railway Construction Corp (CRCC).

The railway, which links the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa and the port of Djibouti in Djibouti, will officially open service on Wednesday as Africa's first electric railway. It is constructed by China Railway Group and China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, a subsidiary of CRCC.

Meng told Xinhua in an interview Tuesday that the project has set two successful models: introducing Chinese standards overseas to facilitate export of Chinese equipment and management; building railways to *boost development of industrial parks, logistic centers and real estates along the route*.

*The Ethiopia-Djibouti railway is the first railway built using a complete set of Chinese standards outside China*, which Meng said is key to its success.

Thanks to China's outstanding performance in building and managing railways, Chinese railway standards eventually helped Chinese firms win over the project in Ethiopia, which, like many other countries, once viewed Western standards as the orthodox.

"After rounds of negotiations, The Ethiopian government came to realize that the Chinese standards are no inferior to Western ones, and more importantly, they best suit the country," Meng said.

The option for Chinese standards facilitated the use of Chinese equipment, trains and materials in the construction. Working together, the Chinese firms ensured the railway's completion in just four years, despite the conclusion of Western experts who evaluated the project that for Ethiopia to have an electric railway was a mission impossible.

The railway's construction has also seen Chinese investments channeling into the industrial parks and other development projects along the line, which will help create jobs and boost industries for Ethiopia, Meng added.

*HELPING HAND*

The 752-km railway is capable of slashing travel time between Addis Ababa and Djibouti from 7 days on roads to about 10 hours, and providing landlocked Ethiopia with a faster access to the port. There have been high expectations for the railway to boost industrialization along its route.

Viewing the railway project not just as a commercial act, the two Chinese firms responsible for the construction have highlighted social responsibilities and localization.

According to Meng, CRCC has hired over 20,000 local workers in Ethiopia and 5,000 in Djibouti, who made up the majority of the construction workers.

The company also responded swiftly to the drought that has plagued Ethiopia since last year. Upon the request of the Ethiopian government, CRCC has employed its own locomotives to transport over 100,000 tonnes of relief supplies, according to Meng.

"We see the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway not just a region-connecting project. It is also a project to improve locals' livelihoods and strengthen China-African friendship," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*China-manufacuted DMUs arrive in Sudan














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_“You give a man a fish and he is fed a day. You teach him to fish and he can take care of himself.” _

========
*Op-Ed: Chinese Companies Transitioning into Operational Role in Overseas Projects*
By Luo Ensi (People's Daily Online) 07:07, October 07, 2016





_The Chinese-built railway linking the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa and the port of Djibouti, which will be Africa's first modern electrified railway, was inaugurated in Addis Ababa Wednesday._

Stretching 725.7 kilometers and with a designed speed of 120 km per hour, the newly-built electric rail line between Addis Ababa to Djibouti offers an opportunity for China. Constructed by China Railway Group and China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, a subsidiary of China Railway Construction Corp (CRCC), *the line will also be operated by the Chinese consortium for about six years*.

Compared with U.S.-European countries, China is more inclined to undertake infrastructure projects in Africa. While more and more U.S. and European countries stay on their African projects as operators, China’s operational experience is lacking. This has created a two-fold problem for Sino-African business relations. When a Chinese side finishes the project, the African side - public or private - takes over operations. If the African side runs into an issue, the operators would conveniently blame the Chinese constructors. Eventually, the confidence in Chinese businesses suffers.

This happened to the Chinese-built Tanzania-Zambia railway (TAZARA), official inaugurated in 1976. The Chinese constructors did not take over the management of the railway. While the project sustained the 1998 great floods in Tanzania, its operation remains unsatisfactory. With a design transportation capacity of 2 million tons per year, the railway climaxed at 1.27 million tons in the year 1977, and has henceforth seen a decline. Interviews with people who were involved directly in the construction of the railway, all from China, Tanzania, or Zambia, show they all believed that the unsatisfactory operation has to do with the chasm between constructors and operators.

The railway between Addis Ababa and Djibouti offers an opportunity to alter this trend. In the six years of running the railway, China hopes to do more than just uphold smooth operations. The world’s second largest economy aims to localize the operations, too. This means establishing an operational system and internal philosophy able to influence the next generation. Due to a lack of capable talent, both Ethiopia and Djibouti have already reported sending students abroad to China to study railways. By adopting these measures, this project will avoid the risk associated with an international body taking over local operations. If successful, it can be the poster boy for future Chinese operational management in Africa.


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-11/03/content_27261324.htm
*Zambia, Chinese firm seal railway construction deal*
*Updated: 2016-11-03 10:11*
*(Xinhua)*



Comments()



Print



Mail



LargeMediumSmall
LUSAKA -- Zambia on Wednesday signed a deal for the construction of a new railway project with China's state-run firm that will enhance transportation in the southern African nation.

The 388-kilometer railway, to run from the eastern town of Chipata to the central town of Serenje via another eastern town of Petauke, will be constructed by China Civil Engineering Construction Company (CCECC), at a cost of $2.3 billion within a four-year period.

"This project aims at enhancing regional trade and transport competitiveness by providing an alternative trade route to the East Coast of Africa via the Port of Nacala in Mozambique." Minister of Transport and Communications Brian Mushimba said at a signing ceremony in Lusaka, the country's capital.

The project will provide the much-needed link between the Zambian main railway line network with the Malawian railway line network through the existing Chipata-Mchinji railway line which forms part of the Nacala Corridor, Mushimba said.

The project will enable the government to save funds used on rehabilitation of damaged roads due to haulage of bulk and heavy cargo.

The project, he added, is meant to enhance regional and international trade through the Nacala Development Corridor which involves Zambia, Malawi and Mozambique.

According to him, the project is one of the strategic infrastructure projects the government intends to implement through the China-Africa Cooperation framework announced by the Chinese government during the 2015 Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) held in South Africa where $60 billion fund was pledged.

He further expressed confidence in the Chinese firm's ability to construct the railway within the stipulated period because it has wealth of experience in undertaking railway construction projects.

On his part, Chinese Ambassador to Zambia Yang Youming said the signing and implementation of the project will further promote bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

The railway line, Yang said, will promote Zambia's trade, investment, employment and sustainable development and open another route to the sea for the landlocked southern African nation.

"I believe it will be an important part of the integrated southern African transportation system which connects Zambia with Tanzania, the Democratic Republic of Congo, Malawi and Mozambique," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Zambia, Chinese firm seal railway construction deal *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-11-04 15:39:10 | Editor: huaxia



File photo shows the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway, one of China's many railway projects in Africa. (Xinhua)

LUSAKA, Nov. 4 (Xinhua) -- Zambia on Wednesday signed a deal for the construction of a new railway project with China's state-run firm that will enhance transportation in the southern African nation.

The 388-kilometer railway, to run from the eastern town of Chipata to the central town of Serenje via another eastern town of Petauke, will be constructed by China Civil Engineering Construction Company (CCECC), at a cost of 2.3 billion U.S. dollars within a four-year period.

"This project aims at enhancing regional trade and transport competitiveness by providing an alternative trade route to the East Coast of Africa via the Port of Nacala in Mozambique." Minister of Transport and Communications Brian Mushimba said at a signing ceremony in Lusaka, the country's capital.

The project will provide the much-needed link between the Zambian main railway line network with the Malawian railway line network through the existing Chipata-Mchinji railway line which forms part of the Nacala Corridor, Mushimba said.

The project will enable the government to save funds used on rehabilitation of damaged roads due to haulage of bulk and heavy cargo.

The project, he added, is meant to enhance regional and international trade through the Nacala Development Corridor which involves Zambia, Malawi and Mozambique.

According to him, the project is one of the strategic infrastructure projects the government intends to implement through the China-Africa Cooperation framework announced by the Chinese government during the 2015 Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) held in South Africa where 60 billion dollars fund was pledged.

He further expressed confidence in the Chinese firm's ability to construct the railway within the stipulated period because it has wealth of experience in undertaking railway construction projects.

On his part, Chinese Ambassador to Zambia Yang Youming said the signing and implementation of the project will further promote bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

The railway line, Yang said, will promote Zambia's trade, investment, employment and sustainable development and open another route to the sea for the landlocked southern African nation.

"I believe it will be an important part of the integrated southern African transportation system which connects Zambia with Tanzania, the Democratic Republic of Congo, Malawi and Mozambique," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian

*China signs deal developing hi-speed rail between Serbia and Hungary*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed rail deal among 21 signed by China and Russia*

China Daily, November 8, 2016





Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (L) shakes hands with his Russian counterpart Dmitry Medvedev at the 21st China-Russia Prime Ministers' Regular Meeting in St. Petersburg, Russia, Nov. 7, 2016. [Xinhua]

Twenty-one agreements were signed between China and Russia on Monday to further promote cooperation in various fields, including on high-speed railways, during Premier Li Keqiang's visit to St. Petersburg.

Li and his Russian counterpart, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev, witnessed the signing of the agreements -- *which also included civil nuclear power technologies, energy projects and linking China's Belt and Road Initiative with the Russia-dominated Eurasian Economic Union* -- after the 21st China-Russia Prime Ministers' Regular Meeting in St. Petersburg.

Premier Li arrived in St. Petersburg on Sunday, the fourth stop of an eight-day Eurasian trip that has also taken him to Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan and Latvia. He was accompanied by Medvedev to visit the State Hermitage Museum, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

The coastal city, Russia's second-largest, is also Medvedev's hometown, and the two went there under a special *"hometown diplomacy"* agreement. Medvedev previously visited Li's hometown of Hefei, Anhui province, at Li's invitation.

"Both sides have reached important consensus on trade, investment, education and people-to-people exchanges," said Premier Li. "There is still more new potential to tap for bilateral cooperation ... which is beneficial to both peoples and regional development."

Medvedev said both countries are* carrying out large projects in infrastructure, nuclear power generators and high-speed railway*, each costing billions of US dollars.

Both countries will cooperate more in small and medium-sized enterprises, he added.

A joint statement issued after the meeting summed up the achievements of bilateral cooperation and will guide the next cooperative steps in trade, investment, energy and people-to-people exchanges. Additionally, China and Russia will safeguard regional and global peace and stability as well as establish a fair and rational world order, the statement said.

Li Xing, a professor of international relations at Beijing Normal University, said regular meetings allow the two leaders to communicate effectively on major issues and facilitate economic cooperation in a timely manner. He added that China-Russia cooperation is characterized by high synergy and major projects that reflect complementary and win-win collaborations.


@vostok , @BRICSFTW , @KediKesenFare , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China exports eight-inch chips to India*
Source: Xinhua 2016-11-15 15:41:52

CHANGSHA, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's leading locomotive maker, CRRC Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd., has made the country's first bulk export of eight-inch chips to India.

The company, based in Zhuzhou City in central China's Hunan Province, said on Tuesday that it exported eight-inch insulated gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) chips that will be used for upgrading the transformers of 100 locomotives in India to make the electric trains more energy-efficient.

The China-made chips are currently used on the 7,200-kilowatt electric locomotives that power China's high-speed trains.

CRRC Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd. built the world's second eight-inch chip production line in 2014, which has reached annual output of 120,000 chips and 1 million IGBT modules.

The IGBT chip is a key technology of modern electric appliances. It can be used in everything from high-speed rail to the aerospace and aviation industries.

The Chinese locomotive maker expects the chips to have huge export potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * China exports eight-inch chips to India*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-11-15 15:41:52
> 
> CHANGSHA, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's leading locomotive maker, CRRC Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd., has made the country's first bulk export of eight-inch chips to India.
> 
> The company, based in Zhuzhou City in central China's Hunan Province, said on Tuesday that it exported eight-inch insulated gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) chips that will be used for upgrading the transformers of 100 locomotives in India to make the electric trains more energy-efficient.
> 
> The China-made chips are currently used on the 7,200-kilowatt electric locomotives that power China's high-speed trains.
> 
> CRRC Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd. built the world's second eight-inch chip production line in 2014, which has reached annual output of 120,000 chips and 1 million IGBT modules.
> 
> The IGBT chip is a key technology of modern electric appliances. It can be used in everything from high-speed rail to the aerospace and aviation industries.
> 
> The Chinese locomotive maker expects the chips to have huge export potential.


Producing IGBT is a very delicate process, check 42:30




@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Producing IGBT is a very delicate process


Indeed is!

I've seen insulated gate Bi-polar Devices used in power Electronics and these are pretty sophisticated piece of engineered devices.
Chinese expertise in area of chips is quite well known and infact as we often say, Chinese mass production of these chips and other devices (Capacitors, Power Diodes) is one reason why prices have come down in world market and more and more countries are switching over to IGBT based traction. IGBT based traction is extremely efficient and saves a lot of power in traction purposes, thereby indirectly reducing carbon footprint of transportation technologies as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Evolution Rail wins $1.4bn contract for Australia's HCMT project*







Evolution Rail consortium has secured a A$2bn ($1.4bn) contract for Victoria Government's High-Capacity Metro Trains (HCMT) project in Australia.

As part of Evolution Rail consortium, Plenary Group will deliver and maintain 65 new high-capacity trains over the next 35 years under the project.

The trains will be built in Victoria over the next six years. The project also includes construction of new maintenance facilities in Pakenham East and Calder Park.

In addition, the consortium also features Downer Group as delivery and maintenance lead, as well as *CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles* being in charge of design and technology.

Plenary Group CEO Paul Oppenheim said: “Evolution Rail had moved swiftly from preferred to contractual close over the past few weeks, and will now move to financial close with its partners.

“The efficiency which contract close has been achieved reflects Evolution Rail’s comprehensive bid which in turn, attracted strong support from our debt and equity financiers who have worked alongside the consortium partners at every step.

Evolution Rail’s debt participants will include Westpac, *Bank of China*, *Bank of Communications*, HSBC, *ICBC*, Intesa Sanpaolo, Mizuho Bank and UOB.

*"The new trains will increase capacity on the Cranbourne Pakenham line by 42%."*

The project will receive equity financing from Plenary (30.1%), Downer (10%), CRRC (10%) and funds managed and advised by global private markets investment manager Partners Group (49.9%).

Oppenheim further added: *“Plenary was particularly pleased to achieve the introduction of a new international entrant into the Victorian rolling stock manufacturing market (in CRRC Changchun)* through a partnership with Downer that will achieve more than 60% local content in the manufacturing of the new train fleet.”

The first of the new trains is expected to come into service in mid-2019 and together with the A$1.6bn ($1.1bn) Caulfield to Dandenong Level Crossing Removal project, the new trains will increase capacity on the Cranbourne Pakenham line by 42%.

All 65 trains will be ready for the opening of the Metro Tunnel in 2026.

http://www.railway-technology.com/n...ontract-for-hcmt-project-in-australia-5677028

（联合早报网讯）中国中车长客股份公司今天（26日）对外宣布，长客股份联合体与澳大利亚公共交通运输部签署了澳大利亚维多利亚州政府高运量地铁车（HCMT）项目合同，合同总金额20亿澳元（约合101亿元人民币）。

与澳大利亚公共交通运输部签署合同的联合体由中车长客股份、澳大利亚Downer公司、澳大利亚PlenaryGroup组成。其中，长客约占合同总金额的45%。

HCMT项目是维多利亚州政府有史以来最大的地铁车辆采购项目，本地化率高达60%。据悉，项目执行期间还将为维多利亚州当地提供1100个高技能的工作机会。

中车长客介绍，此项目是中车长客继与Downer公司合作，于2007至2014年间成功交付澳大利亚悉尼EDI项目626辆不锈钢双层电动动车组之后，又一次服务澳洲市场。

根据合同，在这次项目中，中车长客将负责65列高运量地铁车辆的设计、制造、调试以及模拟器的设计和制造等。

据称，首列HCMT地铁车预计于2019年中期投入运营

http://www.zaobao.com/realtime/china/story20161126-695069

@ahojunk @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> In addition, the consortium also features Downer Group as delivery and maintenance lead, as well as *CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles* being in charge of design and technology.


.
Good choice, CRRC and its subsidiaries are the best in the world when it comes to rail technology. The CRRC group have come a long way in the last ten years. 



cirr said:


> As part of Evolution Rail consortium, Plenary Group will deliver and maintain *65 new high-capacity trains* over the next 35 years under the project.
> 
> The trains will be *built in Victoria over the next six years*. The project also includes construction of new maintenance facilities in Pakenham East and Calder Park.


.
Hmmm, building 65 new trains over the next six years. That is 10 new trains a year, which is a snail pace compared to what is happening in China.


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> Good choice, CRRC and its subsidiaries are the best in the world when it comes to rail technology. The CRRC group have come a long way in the last ten years.
> 
> 
> .
> Hmmm, building 65 new trains over the next six years. That is 10 new trains a year, which is a snail pace compared to what is happening in China.


Make in Australia!


----------



## terranMarine

*Chinese train manufacturer wins contract for Australian metro*

A metro project in Melbourne, Australia worth AU$2 billion ($1.5 billion) has been given in part to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles, a subsidiary of Beijing-based CRRC Corporation.

The Victorian government project will be completed with the Evolution Rail Consortium, which includes CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles, Downer EDI and Plenary Group. The project plans to build 65 high-capacity metro trains in Melbourne, as the Chinese train manufacturer announced on Saturday, November 26.

CRRC Changchun contributed approximately 45 percent of the value of the project, and under the deal, the company will design the trains and establish new regional headquarters in Melbourne.

According to the agreement, the first train is expected to be in testing by November 2018, ready to enter service in mid-2019. All 65 metro trains will be ready in 2026.

This project is the biggest project in the Australian state's history. Benjamin Haan, managing director of the project, says all new trains will be built in Victoria, with more than 60 percent local content. The project is also expected to result in at least 1,100 jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> According to the agreement, the first train is expected to be in testing by November 2018, ready to enter service in mid-2019. All 65 metro trains will be ready in 2026.


Those local workers are simply incompetent.






lmao...whom do they want to cheat?
All key components like bogie, IGBT chips, will be from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China company to build 220-km oil pipeline in Bangladesh*
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-08 19:01:33

DHAKA, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- The Bangladeshi government has reached an agreement with the state-owned China Petroleum Pipeline Bureau (CPP) for a project to set up a 220-km pipeline to carry oil from tankers in the Bay of Bengal to storage plants on the mainland.

Bangladesh's cabinet committee on economic affairs had earlier given the go-ahead to the Chinese firm for engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning for installation of single point mooring with 220 km double pipelines.

Officials say the project cost stands at 54.26 billion taka (about 694 million U.S. dollars), with China Exim Bank giving about 550 million U.S. dollars in low-cost loans.

The project is expected to be completed by 2018 in line with an agreement signed here Thursday between the CPP and the Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC), a state run organization.

Zhao Yujian, head of CPP, and Sayed Mohammad Mozammel Haque, director of BPC, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides in the capital Dhaka Thursday.

Officials say once the project is implemented, the new infrastructure will help unload crude oil from mother vessels in the Bay of Bengal.

They said the new infrastructure with annual unloading capacity of 9 million tonnes will pave the way for unloading 120,000 tonnes of crude oil in 48 hours and 70,000 tonnes of diesel in 28 hours.

Under the project, BPC officials said the Chinese firm will build 146-km offshore pipeline and 74-km onshore pipeline to carry imported oil from deep sea to a refinery in Chittagong district, some 242 km southeast of the capital Dhaka, for processing.

The project has been launched as Bangladesh is not currently in a position to handle large vessels carrying imported crude and finished oil because of low navigability of a key river channel and constrained facilities at the principal seaport in Chittagong.

Against this backdrop, according to the officials, currently large tankers anchor at deep sea and smaller ships unload them, taking lots of time and causing systematic losses for the government.

Nasrul Hamid, Bangladeshi state minister for power and energy, said the new infrastructure will help the country to hasten the entire process and save about 1 billion taka (about 12.5 million U.S. dollars) a year in reduced vessel fare and operational loss.

According to project details, a diesel and crude oil storage tank will be set up at Moheshkhali Island on the Bay of Bengal under Bangladeshi Cox's Bazar district, some 391 km southeast of the capital Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to start building the first segment of high-speed Budapest-Belgrade railway in 2017*
(People's Daily Online) 04:49, December 14, 2016

The first segment of the planned high-speed Budapest-Belgrade railway in Serbia has entered the stage of financial review. The project for the modernization of the Budapest-Belgrade railway is expected to kick off from July 2017, according to Wang Lijun, vice president of China Road and Bridge Corporation.

The railway, linking Budapest and Belgrade, is 350 km long, of which 184 km is in Serbia and the rest in Hungary. The railway will be China’s first project done in the European Union. Upon completion, the high-speed railway is expected to shorten the eight-hour trip to three hours.

The Budapest–Belgrade railway is an important international railway connection between Central- and Southeast Europe. The railway line between Budapest and Belgrade was used also by the Orient Express until 1914. The line will be designed for electrified passenger and cargo trains with a maximum speed of 200 km per hour. It’s estimated that the project will take two years to finish.

The project for the modernization of the Belgrade-Budapest railway was initially agreed on in 2013 at the China-Central and Eastern European countries leaders' meeting in Bucharest.

In October this year, a Chinese-Hungarian joint venture company that will be realizing the project, with 85 percent stake in Chinese firm and the rest in Hungarian's, was established. The total cost of the project is estimated around $2.89 billion, according to Hungarian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Algeria's longest highway tunnel built by Chinese company cut through *
New China TV
Published on Dec 16, 2016*
*
A 2,425-meter-long highway tunnel was successfully cut through Thursday in Algeria, marking a milestone for construction of the mega highway linking the south and north of the North Africa country.

The T2 tunnel, the longest highway tunnel in Algeria, is built by CSCEC, China's state-run construction and engineering giant. 

The North-South highway is a dual three-lane way linking the capital Algiers and the border town of In-Guezzam.

According to the contract, CSCEC will be responsible for 53 km of the mega road, including more than 40 bridges and several tunnels, which is the most challenging and complicated section of the road due to the mountainous landscape.

Despite the difficulties, the company said it pays a great deal of attention to the environment, and intends to maintain the biodiversity and protect the wildlife in the mountains.

The mega-highway is expected to be completed by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Czech rail operator buys three EMUs from Chinese train manufacturer*
(Xinhua) December 20, 2016

PRAGUE, Dec. 19 (Xinhua) -- Czech domestic rail and bus operator Leo Express singed a contract here on Monday to buy three Electric Mutiple Units (EMUs) from *Chinese train manufacturer CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd* (CRRC ZELC).

*The total value of the transaction exceeds 20 million euros(20.80 million U.S. dollars).*

According to Liao Hongtao, deputy general manager of CRRC ZELC, the contract includes three EMUs, spare parts, testing equipment and training service.

*This is the first EMU products of a Chinese enterprise to entering the European Unionmarket, said Liao.*

The successful signing of this agreement means the products made by Chinese train manufacturers are widely recognized, according to Liao.

Liao said CRRC ZELC will provide all the electric locomotives that Leo Express needs in the next few years, and Leo Express could buy 30 EMUs in three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China CRRC to supply trains to Czech Republic*

Xinhua | Updated: 2016-12-21 09:07







Workers check a bullet train locomotive manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp in Zhengzhou, Henan province.[Photo/Xinhua]

CHANGSHA - A Chinese train maker has signed a deal to sell multiple unit trains to the Czech Republic, the first such deal with an EU member.

CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co, Ltd signed a deal with Czech rail operator Leo Express to sell three electric multiple units (EMUs) for 20 million euros ($21 million) on Monday.

The trains can operate at a speed of 160 km/h and will be compatible with railways in the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland, according to Liao Hongtao, vice general manager of CRRC Zhuzhou.

The deal also covers spare parts, testing equipment and training. The first train is expected to be delivered in mid-2018.

The EU has strict standards on the safety and reliability of trains. "The sale to Czech represents the international market's recognition on Chinese manufacturers," Liao said.

In 2014, CRRC Zhuzhou signed a EMU deal with Macedonia. The trains were delivered and went into operation in July, 2015. In September, the company established its first European subsidiary in Austria.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016-12/21/content_27729890.htm

*
中國動車首次打入歐盟市場 簽下2000萬歐元訂單*

雖然中國中車欲拿下捷克斯柯達運輸設備公司尚未最終定案，但捷克卻還是成為了歐盟中第一個使用中國動車的國家。






　　據新華社報道，中國中車株洲電力機車有限公司（簡稱中車株機）日前和捷克私營鐵路公司里奧快鐵在布拉格簽約，捷方宣布購買中方三個動車組，交易金額超過2000萬歐元。

　　此次簽約的合同為三列電力動力集中型動車組采購合同，包括三列動車組、初始備品備件、特殊工具和檢測設備以及培訓服務。

　　報道稱，此次捷克采購的動車組采用6節固定編組，最高運行時速160公里，列車可兼容兩種電源制式，具備同時在捷克、斯洛伐克和波蘭鐵路線上無障礙運行的能力。在交付前，動車組還需通過相關測試和認證，以滿足歐洲鐵路互聯互通的技術標準要求。

　　中車株機副總經理廖洪濤表示，這是中國動車組產品首次打入歐盟市場。歐盟作為全球軌道交通裝備的高端市場，對列車質量和可靠性有著嚴苛的技術要求和準入門檻，這次簽約標志著中國軌道交通制造水平在國際上已得到業界廣泛認可。

　　他還介紹，*里奧快鐵公司表示，該公司未來幾年的動車需求也將全部由中車株機提供，三年內采購的動車組將達到30列。*

　　不過這並不是中國動車在歐洲的首次亮相，去年12月15日，中車株機的動車組就在馬其頓成功開跑，成為中國出口到歐洲的首個動車組項目，也是中國動車組產品符合歐洲TSI（歐洲鐵路互聯互通技術規範）要求進入歐洲市場的第一單。

　　據了解，*中車株機是在招投標中擊敗來自瑞士的Stadler鐵路車輛制造公司（Stadler Rail）獲得這筆訂單的。據自媒體高鐵見聞報道稱，捷克曾經在2010年向Stadler Rail采購過5輛動車，但這次里奧快鐵卻放棄了“老朋友”，轉而選擇中國制造。*

　　報道稱，里奧快鐵的執行總裁彼得‧柯勒（Peter K hler）曾談到這其中的原因，他認為，除了質量這一考慮因素，中國中車還擁有無可比擬的綜合優勢︰“整個集團的規模、打造一種全新模式的能力都不容小覷，當然，其融資能力也起到了一定作用”。

　　在面對英國《鐵路公報》（Railway Gazette）的采訪時，柯勒透露︰中方所能提供的多電壓制式的動車組是一種全新的設計，一旦這些動車組運送到捷克投入運營，里奧快鐵就有可能將路段鋪設至捷克和斯洛伐克境外的其他國家，並最終縱深橫穿整個中歐市場，“目前正積極爭取在波蘭和德國的營運獲批，”柯勒說。但他也表示，截至目前，中方多電壓動車組的相關技術細節還有待商榷。

　　瑞士《每日導報》（Tagesanzeiger）分析稱，雖然此前中國公司也參加過不少歐洲各國國家鐵路的招標，但總是一如既往地在頭幾輪便被淘汰出局。

　　“中國企業之所以截至目前還沒引起這些公司的重視，是因為它們在歐洲還沒有生產車間，它們出廠的火車也從來沒在歐洲鐵軌上運行過。但現如今隨著它與里奧快鐵協議的落筆，一切都將很快改變。”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China CRRC to supply trains to Czech Republic*
Xinhua, December 21, 2016




Workers check a bullet train locomotive manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corp in Zhengzhou, Henan province.[Photo/Xinhua] 


A Chinese train maker has signed a deal to sell multiple unit trains to the Czech Republic, the first such deal with an EU member.

*CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. signed a deal with Czech rail operator Leo Express to sell three electric multiple units (EMUs) for 20 million euros (21 million U.S. dollars) on Monday.*

The trains can operate at a speed of 160 km/h and will be compatible with railways in the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland, according to Liao Hongtao, vice general manager of CRRC Zhuzhou.

The deal also covers spare parts, testing equipment and training. The first train is expected to be delivered in mid-2018.

The EU has strict standards on the safety and reliability of trains. "The sale to Czech represents the international market's recognition on Chinese manufacturers," Liao said.

In 2014, CRRC Zhuzhou signed a EMU deal with Macedonia. The trains were delivered and went into operation in July, 2015. In September, the company established its first European subsidiary in Austria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

CRRC Locations Worldwide:












*1* *Albania* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
2* *Algeria* *Diesel locomotives
3* *Angola* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
4* *Argentina* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Coaches, Metro Cars, Wagons
5* *Australia* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Wagons
6* *Austria* *Components
7* *Azerbaijan* *Components
8* *Belarus* *Elertric locomotives
9* *Belgium* *Components
10* *Bolivia* *Components
11* *Botswana* *Wagons
12* *Brazil* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Metro Cars, Wagons
13* *Bulgaria* *Components
14* *Cambodia* *Diesel locomotives
15* *Cameroon* *Coaches, Wagons
16* *Canada* *Components
17* *Chile* *Components
18* *Colombia* *Wagons
19* *Congo(B)* *Diesel locomotives
20* *Congo(K)* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
21* *Cuba* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
22* *Czech REP.* *Components
23* *D.P.R. Korea* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Metro Cars
24* *Denmark* *Components
25* *Egypt* *Components
26* *Estonia* *Diesel locomotives
27* *Ethiopia* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, LRVs, Wagons
28* *Finland* *Components
29* *France* *Wagons
30* *Gabon* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
31* *Georgia* *EMUs, Coaches
32* *Germany* *Components
33* *Ghana* *DMU
34* *Guinea* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches
35* *Hong Kong* *High-speed Train, Metro Cars, LRVs, Wagons, Railcars
36* *Hungary* *Components
37* *India* *Diesel locos, Metro Cars, Wagons,Tunneling Locos
38* *Indonesia* *Components
39* *Iran* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, Metro Cars, LRVs, Wagons
40* *Iraq* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
41* *Ireland* *Wagons
42* *Israel* * LRVs
43* *Italy* *Components
44* *Japan* *Components
45* *Kazakhstan* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, Wagons
46* *Kenya* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
47* *Kuwait* *Components
48* *Liberia* *Diesel locomotives
49* *Libya* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons, Railcars
50* *Macedonia* *EMUs, DMUs
51* *Madagascar* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
52* *Mangladesh* *DMUs, Coaches, Wagons
53* *Mauritania* *Wagons
54* *Maylaysia* *Elertric locos,Diesel locos, EMUs, DMUs, Coaches, LRVs, Wagons, Railcars
55* *Mexico* *Components
56* *Mongolia* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
57* *Morocco* *Wagons
58* *Mozambique* *Wagons
59* *Myanmar* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
60* *Namibia* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
61* *Nepal* *Hydroelectric Generating Sets
62* *Netherlands* *Components
63* *New ZeaLand* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
64* *Nigeria* *Diesel locos, EMUs, DMUs, Coaches,Wagons, Diesel Cranes
65* *Oman* *Components
66* *Pakistan* *Diesel locos, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
67* *Panama* *Components
68* *Peru* *Wagons
69* *Philippines* *LRVs
70* *Poland* *Wagons
71* *Qatar* *Components
72* *R.O. Korea* *Components
73* *Romania* *Components
74* *Russia* *Components
75* *Saudi Arabia* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, Wagons
76* *Senegal* *Wagons
77* *Serbia* *Elertric locomotives
78* *Sierra Leone* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
79* *Singapore* *Metro Cars, Railcars
80* *South Africa* *Elertric locomotives, Diesel locomotives
81* *Spain* *Components
82* *Sri Lanka* *DMUs, Coaches, Wagons
83* *Swaziland* *Wagons
84* *Sweden* *Components
85* *Switzerland* *Components
86* *Syria* *Coaches
87* *Taiwan, China* *Wagons, Railcars 
88* *Tanzania* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
89* *Thailand* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, Wagons
90* *Tunisia* *DMUs
91* *Turkey* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, LRVs
92* *Turkmenistan* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches
93* *UAE* *Wagons
94* *Ukraine* *Components
95* *United Kingdom* *Components
96* *United States* *Metro Cars, Wagons
97* *Uzbekistan* *Elertric locomotives, Diesel locomotives
98* *Venezuela* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
99* *Viet Nam* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
100* *Zambia* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
101* *Zimbabwe* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches*

CRRC Website

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> CRRC Locations Worldwide:
> 
> View attachment 362355
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362356
> 
> 
> *1* *Albania* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 2* *Algeria* *Diesel locomotives
> 3* *Angola* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
> 4* *Argentina* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Coaches, Metro Cars, Wagons
> 5* *Australia* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Wagons
> 6* *Austria* *Components
> 7* *Azerbaijan* *Components
> 8* *Belarus* *Elertric locomotives
> 9* *Belgium* *Components
> 10* *Bolivia* *Components
> 11* *Botswana* *Wagons
> 12* *Brazil* *Diesel locos, EMUs, Metro Cars, Wagons
> 13* *Bulgaria* *Components
> 14* *Cambodia* *Diesel locomotives
> 15* *Cameroon* *Coaches, Wagons
> 16* *Canada* *Components
> 17* *Chile* *Components
> 18* *Colombia* *Wagons
> 19* *Congo(B)* *Diesel locomotives
> 20* *Congo(K)* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 21* *Cuba* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
> 22* *Czech REP.* *Components
> 23* *D.P.R. Korea* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Metro Cars
> 24* *Denmark* *Components
> 25* *Egypt* *Components
> 26* *Estonia* *Diesel locomotives
> 27* *Ethiopia* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, LRVs, Wagons
> 28* *Finland* *Components
> 29* *France* *Wagons
> 30* *Gabon* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 31* *Georgia* *EMUs, Coaches
> 32* *Germany* *Components
> 33* *Ghana* *DMU
> 34* *Guinea* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches
> 35* *Hong Kong* *High-speed Train, Metro Cars, LRVs, Wagons, Railcars
> 36* *Hungary* *Components
> 37* *India* *Diesel locos, Metro Cars, Wagons,Tunneling Locos
> 38* *Indonesia* *Components
> 39* *Iran* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, Metro Cars, LRVs, Wagons
> 40* *Iraq* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
> 41* *Ireland* *Wagons
> 42* *Israel* * LRVs
> 43* *Italy* *Components
> 44* *Japan* *Components
> 45* *Kazakhstan* *Elertric locos, Diesel locos, Coaches, Wagons
> 46* *Kenya* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 47* *Kuwait* *Components
> 48* *Liberia* *Diesel locomotives
> 49* *Libya* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons, Railcars
> 50* *Macedonia* *EMUs, DMUs
> 51* *Madagascar* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
> 52* *Mangladesh* *DMUs, Coaches, Wagons
> 53* *Mauritania* *Wagons
> 54* *Maylaysia* *Elertric locos,Diesel locos, EMUs, DMUs, Coaches, LRVs, Wagons, Railcars
> 55* *Mexico* *Components
> 56* *Mongolia* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
> 57* *Morocco* *Wagons
> 58* *Mozambique* *Wagons
> 59* *Myanmar* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
> 60* *Namibia* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
> 61* *Nepal* *Hydroelectric Generating Sets
> 62* *Netherlands* *Components
> 63* *New ZeaLand* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 64* *Nigeria* *Diesel locos, EMUs, DMUs, Coaches,Wagons, Diesel Cranes
> 65* *Oman* *Components
> 66* *Pakistan* *Diesel locos, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
> 67* *Panama* *Components
> 68* *Peru* *Wagons
> 69* *Philippines* *LRVs
> 70* *Poland* *Wagons
> 71* *Qatar* *Components
> 72* *R.O. Korea* *Components
> 73* *Romania* *Components
> 74* *Russia* *Components
> 75* *Saudi Arabia* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, Wagons
> 76* *Senegal* *Wagons
> 77* *Serbia* *Elertric locomotives
> 78* *Sierra Leone* *Diesel locomotives, Wagons
> 79* *Singapore* *Metro Cars, Railcars
> 80* *South Africa* *Elertric locomotives, Diesel locomotives
> 81* *Spain* *Components
> 82* *Sri Lanka* *DMUs, Coaches, Wagons
> 83* *Swaziland* *Wagons
> 84* *Sweden* *Components
> 85* *Switzerland* *Components
> 86* *Syria* *Coaches
> 87* *Taiwan, China* *Wagons, Railcars
> 88* *Tanzania* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons, Diesel Cranes
> 89* *Thailand* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, Wagons
> 90* *Tunisia* *DMUs
> 91* *Turkey* *Diesel locomotives, Metro Cars, LRVs
> 92* *Turkmenistan* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches
> 93* *UAE* *Wagons
> 94* *Ukraine* *Components
> 95* *United Kingdom* *Components
> 96* *United States* *Metro Cars, Wagons
> 97* *Uzbekistan* *Elertric locomotives, Diesel locomotives
> 98* *Venezuela* *Diesel locomotives, DMUs, Wagons
> 99* *Viet Nam* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
> 100* *Zambia* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches, Wagons
> 101* *Zimbabwe* *Diesel locomotives, Coaches*
> 
> CRRC Website


Now it's very frequent news for CRRC to nail another deal on metro cars in the west, like Melbourne metro and Chicago metro. Where they need to work harder is in intercity trains.....
CRRC has exported some trains to Macedonia, hope more good news could be heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of China-Laos railway officially commences *
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-25 13:12:02

LUANG PRABANG, Laos, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- Construction of the China-Laos railway officially started Sunday in northern Lao city Luang Prabang.

Addressing the ceremony, Lao Minister of Public Works and Transport Bounchanh Sinthavong said the development of the railway is of great significance in implementing the resolution of the 10th National Congress of the Lao People's Revolutionary Party (LPRP) and in boosting Lao socio-economy.

The project will help expand and promote Laos-China cooperation in economy, trade, investment and tourism among others, as well as further strengthen economic ties in China-ASEAN free trade area, said the minister.

"Once completed, the railway will benefit Lao people of all ethnic groups, facilitate and reduce costs of transportation, stimulate the development of agricultural and industrial sectors, tourism, investment and trade, as well as generate income for Lao people and the country," he added.

Bounchanh, on behalf of the ministry and the project management committee, expressed the gratitude to China for supports.

Infrastructure construction is the foundation for economic development. China-Laos railway project is a historic milestone in the comprehensive strategic cooperation between Laos and China.

Huang Difu, general manager of China Railway International Co., Ltd and chairman of Laos-China Railway Company, said the China-Laos railway is a major strategic project.

After the ground-breaking ceremony on Dec. 2, 2015, governments and businesses of China and Laos have closely coordinated to complete the formation of Laos-China Railway Company and sign agreements on concession period of the railway.

Meanwhile, work on preliminary design, project bidding, imports of material and equipment, land clearance among other preparations have gained initial results, said Huang.

"Following the consensus reached by leaders of the two countries as well as the preparatory situation of the project, it is now the time to officially begin construction of the railway," Huang added.

China-Laos railway is an important part of the pan-Asia railway network and a major route linking China and Laos.

The China Railway Corporation will take the best of its advantages on railway management, technology and resources to lead other enterprises on survey and design, construction and equipment manufacturing among others, as well as cooperate with the Lao government and relevant enterprises in a bid to construct and operate China-Laos railway in a good manner, Huang said.

On behalf of Laos-China Railway Company, Huang pledged to resolutely implement the consensus reached by the two governments on railway construction and operation.

On the basis of initial results, the company will continue to strengthen communication and collaboration with the Lao government at all levels, support each other, follow the plan and requirements so as to ensure high standards of quality and schedule, contributing to promoting socio-economic development of the two countries and prosperity of the two peoples.

The launching ceremony of China-Laos railway construction on Sunday also saw the attendance of Lao Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith, former Deputy Prime Minister of Somsavat Lengsavad, Chinese Ambassador to Laos Guan Huabing, representatives of Lao ministries as well as representatives of cities and provinces along the railway.

Thongloun also shovelled the earth and struck a gong for the official launch of China-Laos railway construction.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of 414.332 km with over 62.7 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane.

There are 32 stations along the route. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. Construction of the project is scheduled for five years with investment of some 40 billion Chinese yuan (5.76 billion U.S. dollars), 70 percent of which comes from Chinese investment and the rest 30 percent from Laos.

China-Laos railway is the first overseas route connecting with the railway system in China, using Chinese technology, equipment and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Djibouti inaugurated railway line links to Ethiopia *
10 Jan 2017



Addis Ababa January 10/2017 Prime Minister Hailemariam Dessalegn attended the inauguration of the railway line that connects Djibouti with Ethiopia.

The 100km line within the borders of Djibouti is part of the 756km Addis Ababa- Djibouti railway line that connects the capital of Ethiopia with the port of Djibouti.

It was remembered that the 656km line that lies within the borders of Ethiopia was inaugurated last October with the presence of Prime Minister Hailemariam Dessalegn and Djiboutian President Ismail Omar Guelleh.

The 656km railway line that costs Ethiopia 3.4 billion USD is capable of reducing travel time between Addis Ababa and Djibouti from seven days on roads to about 10 hours.

Ethiopia has started trial service in October 2016, and regular service is expected to begin this year following the inauguration of the remaining 100 km line that lies within Djibouti.

The electrified Ethio-Djibouti railway line has pivotal role to enhance the import and export of the two countries.

Furthermore it would contribute to foster the all round integration of the two countries, beyond boost their economic relations.

The electrified railway line that links Addis Ababa with port of Djibouti provides Ethiopia with railroad access to the sea, since more than 95 percent of Ethiopia's trade passes through Djibouti.

The finance for the construction of the line was secured from the Exim Bank of China, the China Development Bank, and the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China.

The standard-gauge railway executed by China Railway Group and the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, replaces the abandoned Ethio-Djibouti line, built by the French between 1894 and 1917.


Djibouti inaugurated railway line links to Ethiopia | Ethiopian News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese trains received by Kenyan government in port of Mombasa*
By Lucy Morangi in Nairobi, Kenya | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-01-11 20:36

Six locomotives that arrived at the port of Mombasa from China on Monday are expected to be received by the government of Kenya this morning. Cabinet Secretary for Transport, Infrastructure, Housing and Urban Development James Macharia is expected to receive the cargo on behalf of the government during a ceremony at Mombasa Port's Port Reitz Station, which is the starting point of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) of Mombasa-Nairobi line, built by the China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC).

Four of the machines are freight locomotives compatible with the Chinese railway system, with the locomotive power of 3,100 KW and a maximum speed of 100 km/h.

Once the SGR is operational, these locomotives will become the main force serving the freight transportation needs of the entire railway, which runs from Mombasa in the east to Nairobi, Kenya. Two shunting locomotives with 1,550 KW of power are also expected, which will be used for marshalling and dispatching locomotives and rolling stocks within stations.

According to the Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contractor CRBC, there will be a total of 56 locomotives manufactured by CRRC Corporation. The next critical segment of the project, said Li Qiang, general manager of CRBC EAC Head Office, involves the construction of high-quality stations, signaling, communication and electricity, to ensure the SGR line can contribute to Kenya's socio-economic development and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Djibouti inaugurated railway line links to Ethiopia *
> 10 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Addis Ababa January 10/2017 Prime Minister Hailemariam Dessalegn attended the inauguration of the railway line that connects Djibouti with Ethiopia.
> 
> The 100km line within the borders of Djibouti is part of the 756km Addis Ababa- Djibouti railway line that connects the capital of Ethiopia with the port of Djibouti.
> 
> It was remembered that the 656km line that lies within the borders of Ethiopia was inaugurated last October with the presence of Prime Minister Hailemariam Dessalegn and Djiboutian President Ismail Omar Guelleh.
> 
> The 656km railway line that costs Ethiopia 3.4 billion USD is capable of reducing travel time between Addis Ababa and Djibouti from seven days on roads to about 10 hours.
> 
> Ethiopia has started trial service in October 2016, and regular service is expected to begin this year following the inauguration of the remaining 100 km line that lies within Djibouti.
> 
> The electrified Ethio-Djibouti railway line has pivotal role to enhance the import and export of the two countries.
> 
> Furthermore it would contribute to foster the all round integration of the two countries, beyond boost their economic relations.
> 
> The electrified railway line that links Addis Ababa with port of Djibouti provides Ethiopia with railroad access to the sea, since more than 95 percent of Ethiopia's trade passes through Djibouti.
> 
> The finance for the construction of the line was secured from the Exim Bank of China, the China Development Bank, and the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China.
> 
> The standard-gauge railway executed by China Railway Group and the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, replaces the abandoned Ethio-Djibouti line, built by the French between 1894 and 1917.
> 
> 
> Djibouti inaugurated railway line links to Ethiopia | Ethiopian News Agency


Awesome news!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese train manufacturer wins US metro deal*

By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 20:20, January 16, 2017






_[File photo]_

A metro project evaluated at $270 million in the U.S. state of Massachusetts has been awarded to CRRC Corp., a conglomerate formed by the merger of China's top two high-speed rail makers, China North Railway (CNR) and China South Railway (CSR). A total of 134 trains will be purchased for the project, according to a Caixin report on Jan. 10.

An insider disclosed that the contract was signed between CRRC and the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2016. CRRC is the only qualified provider of metro trains to meet the MBTA's requirements. As a result, the MBTA decided not to solicit additional bids, the insider said, emphasizing that the decision was entirely legal.

China North Railway (CNR) won a contract worth $567 million for the Boston metro in October 2014, necessitating the purchase of 284 trains, according to earlier reports. This marked China's first batch of rail transit equipment to enter the U.S. market.

The 134 new trains will be put into operation in 2023, according to the Boston Globe. Jeffrey Gonneville, CEO of the MBTA, said the vehicles are expected to cut intervals between trains from between four and five minutes to just three. This change will facilitate the transport over 10,000 passengers per hour. 

@AndrewJin , @grey boy 2 , @Shotgunner51 , @ahojunk , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese high-speed railway exhibition held in Malaysia*
Updated: Jan 17,2017 10:44 AM Xinhua





Visitors try a bullet train console model at the China high-speed railway exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Jan 16, 2017. The exhibition is being held as the bidding for Malaysia-Singapore railway gets underway. Chairman of the Malaysian Land Public Transportation Commission Syed Hamid Albar helped open the exhibition, praising the development of China’s high-speed railways.[Photo/Xinhua]






People visit the China high-speed railway exhibition held in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Jan 16, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]

China is willing to share its high-speed rail (HSR) experience with Malaysia, Chinese State Councilor Yang Jing said on Thursday.

Yang made the remarks when meeting with Tan Sri Dr Ali bin Hamsa, chief secretary to the government of Malaysia and chairman of MyHSR Corp., in Beijing.

********

_Looks like some PR or pre-sales activity in Malaysia._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC eyes big overseas contracts *
China Daily, January 20, 2017




A worker guides bullet trains at a rail depot in Qingdao, Shandong province, in preparation for the Spring Festival travel peak. [Photo/China Daily] 

CRRC Corp, China's only maker of high-speed locomotives, is aiming to exceed its record high in overseas contracts this year, after clinching projects such as a $1.3 billion rail-car contract from Chicago's transport authorities in 2016.

The company is speeding up building its international business and will target developed markets including US cities such as Boston, CRRC Chairman Liu Hualong said on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, on Wednesday.

"Profitability of overseas contracts is not worse than for domestic projects," said Liu. He said that it would also seek overseas acquisitions, especially to break into hard-to-penetrate markets like Europe.

CRRC's overseas revenue more than doubled to 26.4 billion yuan ($3.9 billion) in 2016, the most for the Beijing-based company on record and making up 11 percent of its overall sales.

The Chinese government combined former train-makers CSR Corp and China CNR Corp to form CRRC in 2015, in a bid to better compete with Germany's Siemens AG and France's Alstom SA.

Home to the world's biggest high-speed rail network, China has identified the sector as one of 10 focus industries in a blueprint for economic development.

The train-maker will also focus on projects connected with the Belt and Road Initiative this year, Liu said. The plan involves expanding infrastructure along ancient trading routes through Europe, Asia and Africa.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

how coincidental?
*UK looks for HS2 train-builder*

The search for a company to take on the £2.75bn contract to build high speed trains for the HS2 rail network got underway on Friday.

The Department for Transport said up to 60 trains, capable of speeds of about 225mph, were needed.

The contract, which will also involve maintaining the fleet, will be awarded in 2019.

The trains are for the first phase of the project, due to open in 2026 and run between London and Birmingham.

Construction will begin later this year and it is expected to reduce rail times between Birmingham and London by 32 minutes.

A second Y-shaped phase of HS2 will open in two stages.

The line from Birmingham to Crewe will launch in 2027, with the remaining construction - which includes a spur taking HS2 to a new station at Manchester Airport - due to finish six years later.

There will be separate contracts in the future to supply trains for this phase.




Transport secretary Chris Grayling said the new railway would carry more than 300,000 people a day.

"Hundreds of jobs will be created in building and maintaining these trains, representing a great opportunity for British-based businesses and suppliers.

"In total 25,000 jobs and 2,000 apprenticeships will be created during HS2 construction and we have held discussions with UK suppliers to make sure they are in the best possible position to win contracts," he added.

*Bidding process*
Friday's launch comes ahead of a formal start of the process in spring 2017, when companies interested in bidding can learn more about the process. Formal invitations to tender will be made in 2018.

Hitachi Rail Europe said it will bid for the contract to build the HS2 trains.

The rail manufacturer is headquartered in London and builds trains at its plant in Newton Aycliffe in County Durham.

Its sales director, Nick Hughes, said: "Our HS2 trains would be built in Britain, for Britain, and combine world-leading Japanese Shinkansen technology with British manufacturing know-how."

HS2 has been dogged by controversy, with critics saying the scheme poses a threat to swathes of English countryside.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38684010

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*All aboard! The Chinese-funded railways linking East Africa*

By Sophie Morlin-Yron, CNN

Updated 1118 GMT (1918 HKT) January 17, 2017

*Story highlights*

New China-backed multi-billion-dollar railways are emerging in Africa
African countries borrowed nearly $10bn for railways between 2000-2014
A planned network will connect East Africa
Near Africa's horn on the easternmost part of the continent, a shiny new electric railway runs alongside an old abandoned track through both arid desert and green highlands.

Some 750 kilometres (466 miles) long, the $4 billion line connects landlocked Ethiopia to the Red Sea coast in Djibouti.

Officially inaugurated last week after test runs kicked off in October, it is expected to cut the travel time between the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa and the port in Djibouti from three days by road to 12 hours by rail.

Like a number of other planned lines it was partly funded and built by Chinese companies. It could soon link up with neighboring Sudan and Kenya -- where the first part of a new $13 billion Kenyan railway connecting Mombasa to Nairobi is taking shape.

The sprawling network is planned to continue into South Sudan, Uganda, Rwanda and Burundi, as part of transnational efforts to connect countries within East Africa.

This could transform how goods and people move, and the increased number of lines is expected to boost trade in countries like Kenya, says Kuria Muchiru, advisory partner, East Africa, at PwC in Kenya.

"Because we probably have about 4,000 trucks everyday making the trip up from Mombasa into Nairobi, and some go farther on," adds Muchiru.

The ports are where the magic happens, with 90% of African imports and exports conducted by sea which can be an issue for trade coming into landlocked countries.

"The new lines will have access to the ports and be able to almost offload directly onto the train and then straight onto inland locations," Muchiru says.

Continued here: http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/21/africa/chinese-funded-railways-in-africa/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Blue Marlin said:


> how coincidental?
> *UK looks for HS2 train-builder*
> 
> The search for a company to take on the £2.75bn contract to build high speed trains for the HS2 rail network got underway on Friday.
> 
> The Department for Transport said up to 60 trains, capable of speeds of about 225mph, were needed.
> 
> The contract, which will also involve maintaining the fleet, will be awarded in 2019.
> 
> The trains are for the first phase of the project, due to open in 2026 and run between London and Birmingham.
> 
> Construction will begin later this year and it is expected to reduce rail times between Birmingham and London by 32 minutes.
> 
> A second Y-shaped phase of HS2 will open in two stages.
> 
> The line from Birmingham to Crewe will launch in 2027, with the remaining construction - which includes a spur taking HS2 to a new station at Manchester Airport - due to finish six years later.
> 
> There will be separate contracts in the future to supply trains for this phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport secretary Chris Grayling said the new railway would carry more than 300,000 people a day.
> 
> "Hundreds of jobs will be created in building and maintaining these trains, representing a great opportunity for British-based businesses and suppliers.
> 
> "In total 25,000 jobs and 2,000 apprenticeships will be created during HS2 construction and we have held discussions with UK suppliers to make sure they are in the best possible position to win contracts," he added.
> 
> *Bidding process*
> Friday's launch comes ahead of a formal start of the process in spring 2017, when companies interested in bidding can learn more about the process. Formal invitations to tender will be made in 2018.
> 
> Hitachi Rail Europe said it will bid for the contract to build the HS2 trains.
> 
> The rail manufacturer is headquartered in London and builds trains at its plant in Newton Aycliffe in County Durham.
> 
> Its sales director, Nick Hughes, said: "Our HS2 trains would be built in Britain, for Britain, and combine world-leading Japanese Shinkansen technology with British manufacturing know-how."
> 
> HS2 has been dogged by controversy, with critics saying the scheme poses a threat to swathes of English countryside.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38684010


any posssiblity it could be finished in our lifetime?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

AndrewJin said:


> any posssiblity it could be finished in our lifetime?


work is under way


----------



## terranMarine

Blue Marlin said:


> work is under way


Go for China , UK won't regret it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

terranMarine said:


> Go for China , UK won't regret it


we shall see. note the trains need to be built in the uk. hitachi has a good placement here and have the advantage. not so sure about china


----------



## AndrewJin

Blue Marlin said:


> work is under way


Indians have talked about it for years...


terranMarine said:


> Go for China , UK won't regret it


Assembling line is easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

AndrewJin said:


> Indians have talked about it for years...
> 
> Assembling line is easy


im talking about the uk forget about india.
whats the latest trains china has to offer?


----------



## cirr

*CRCC to build three metro stations in Moscow(for 2.3 billion RMB)*

25.01.2017 14:51

Author: Tatiana Kanunnikova

China Railway Construction Corporation, a state-owned company based in Beijing, sets to build three metro stations of the Third Interchange Circuit until the end of the year 2019, director general of Mosinzhproekt JSC, Mars Gazizullin, told reporters on Wednesday.

The stations will be located in the south-west of the capital city of Russia.

“Within the framework of the concluded contract, the company will build the following stations: “Aminyevskoye Shosse”, “Michurinskyi Prospekt”, “Vernadskyi Prospekt,” as well as main line tunnels between them. The construction is scheduled to be completed in December 2019,” Gazizullin informed.

According to him, the works at that section are planned to start in the near future.

http://russianconstruction.com/news-1/26281-chinese-crcc-to-build-three-metro-station-in-moscow.html

据《俄罗斯报》网站1月25日报道，莫斯科城建局局长博奇卡廖夫宣布，中国铁建日前在莫斯科工程设计公司组织的竞标中胜出，并已签署合同，将承建地铁大环线南端的“阿米尼耶沃公路”、“米丘林大街”、“韦尔纳茨基大街”三座地铁站以及车站之间的两段隧道，工程起标价为250亿卢布（1卢布约合0.1元人民币——本网注），中国铁建以229.8亿卢布的价格中标。 

这是莫斯科乃至整个俄罗斯首次在地铁施工中引进外国企业，即便在苏联时代也未曾有过。众所周知，中国人的地铁建设效率远近闻名，他国无人能及。去年，算上地面轻轨，莫斯科新增城铁及地铁里程78公里，但仍屈居中国之后。 

博奇卡廖夫表示，如今我们不只有机会目睹中国人的职业水准，还能与他们共事。他强调：“这首先意味着新技术、新经验的引入，从而提升我国地铁的施工水平，另一点也相当重要，即行业竞争环境业已形成。的确，欲与中国铁建这样的企业比肩绝非易事，它拥有30万员工，自己的盾构机，而我们只能从国外进口。中国人很快就会将盾构技术带到莫斯科，春天他们便会开挖隧道。按合同规定，他们将在2017－2019年完成整个工程。” 

莫斯科的外环换乘地铁线全长62.3公里，共设有28站。它是莫斯科地铁的第二条环线，计划于2020年正式投入使用。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *CRCC to build three metro stations in Moscow(for 2.3 billion RMB)*
> 
> 25.01.2017 14:51
> 
> Author: Tatiana Kanunnikova
> 
> China Railway Construction Corporation, a state-owned company based in Beijing, sets to build three metro stations of the Third Interchange Circuit until the end of the year 2019, director general of Mosinzhproekt JSC, Mars Gazizullin, told reporters on Wednesday.
> 
> The stations will be located in the south-west of the capital city of Russia.
> 
> “Within the framework of the concluded contract, the company will build the following stations: “Aminyevskoye Shosse”, “Michurinskyi Prospekt”, “Vernadskyi Prospekt,” as well as main line tunnels between them. The construction is scheduled to be completed in December 2019,” Gazizullin informed.
> 
> According to him, the works at that section are planned to start in the near future.
> 
> http://russianconstruction.com/news-1/26281-chinese-crcc-to-build-three-metro-station-in-moscow.html
> 
> 据《俄罗斯报》网站1月25日报道，莫斯科城建局局长博奇卡廖夫宣布，中国铁建日前在莫斯科工程设计公司组织的竞标中胜出，并已签署合同，将承建地铁大环线南端的“阿米尼耶沃公路”、“米丘林大街”、“韦尔纳茨基大街”三座地铁站以及车站之间的两段隧道，工程起标价为250亿卢布（1卢布约合0.1元人民币——本网注），中国铁建以229.8亿卢布的价格中标。
> 
> 这是莫斯科乃至整个俄罗斯首次在地铁施工中引进外国企业，即便在苏联时代也未曾有过。众所周知，中国人的地铁建设效率远近闻名，他国无人能及。去年，算上地面轻轨，莫斯科新增城铁及地铁里程78公里，但仍屈居中国之后。
> 
> 博奇卡廖夫表示，如今我们不只有机会目睹中国人的职业水准，还能与他们共事。他强调：“这首先意味着新技术、新经验的引入，从而提升我国地铁的施工水平，另一点也相当重要，即行业竞争环境业已形成。的确，欲与中国铁建这样的企业比肩绝非易事，它拥有30万员工，自己的盾构机，而我们只能从国外进口。中国人很快就会将盾构技术带到莫斯科，春天他们便会开挖隧道。按合同规定，他们将在2017－2019年完成整个工程。”
> 
> 莫斯科的外环换乘地铁线全长62.3公里，共设有28站。它是莫斯科地铁的第二条环线，计划于2020年正式投入使用。


first time ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China sees faster trains ahead*
By ZHONG NAN, OUYANG SHIJIA (China Daily) 08:36, February 07, 2017

China is expected to supply next-generation bullet trains capable of traveling at *400 km per hour for Russia's Moscow-Kazan line by 2020*, which could enhance the country's position as the world's leader in high-speed rail products and services, said an expert working on the project.

The line is expected to be about 770 kilometers long and will run through seven Russian regions with a total population of more than 25 million. It will use regular high-speed trains rather than magnetic levitation trains.

"To ensure the operation, *China will test the 400 km/h train in a selected part of the 709-kilometer Beijing-Shenyang high-speed railway line*," said Yang Guowei, a researcher at the Institute of Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing. The railroad is expected to be completed in 2019.

Yang's work unit is responsible for designing the shape of the high-speed trains.

Yang said China will be able to produce cargo trains for transporting regular goods, high-end products and industrial equipment at speeds ranging from 120 to 250 km/h between Asia and Europe by 2020.

Through innovation and development, China has the technology to make electric multiple-unit passenger trains with speeds between 200 and 250 km/h and has established a technology platform for producing trains with a speed of 350 km/h, according to data on the website of the National Railway Administration.

The country does not currently have trains with a speed of 400 km/h. However, Yang said that once they are developed, China can introduce them to the domestic market as well. However, the ticket price may increase because of higher operating costs.

Jia Limin, head of China's high-speed rail innovation program under the management of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said, "This could help China build cross-border high-speed train services with its neighboring countries that can alternate between different track gauges, ranging from 60 cm to 1.676 meters." The CRRC is China's rail vehicle manufacturer and exporter.

Wang Mengshu, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said it will take time to test safety and control if the speed is increased to 400 km/h.

He said there is a *big difference* between Chinese engineers getting a high-speed rail system up and *running at home and doing something similar in foreign markets*. The *differences in standards and regulations *remain the challenges for China's rail vehicle exporters and infrastructure suppliers hoping to set up overseas. In addition, building costs are fairly expensive.

"Rather than investing in high-speed railway networks overseas, China should focus on expanding domestic lines with faster train speeds," said Wang.

The *CRRC is trying to overcome technical barriers in its push to develop maglev trains with speeds of 600 km/h* in its Qingdao research center in Shandong province.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*150km/h Diesel Locomotives for Nigeria launched at CRRC Dalian Factory *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Suburban Trains resume in Aleppo!*















Hope the atrocity committed by the west-supported militants could stop in the entire country.

@ahojunk @TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @waz 



anant_s said:


> Rail operating staff are forgotten Heroes who take people to their destinations and close to their loved ones, while sacrificing their own time with their families.
> when rest of the world celebrates, they remain ever vigilant and perform their duties.
> i wish these brave men and women good wishes on Chinese Spring festival.
> Let us all remember them for their selfless service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese-built locomotives to revive Argentina's cargo rail
2017-02-09 13:06:09 Xinhua Web Editor: Guo Jing





_The Chinese-built locomotives start their journey to Argentina on October 7, 2016.
[Photo: Chinanews.com]_

Two Chinese-built locomotives arrived in Argentina on Wednesday, as part of an ambitious plan to revive the South American country's aging cargo rail network and spur the country's economic development.

The locomotives' 2,950 horsepower (hp) doubles the drive of the current antiquated engines serving the Belgrano Cargas rail line, and can reach a maximum speed of 80 km per hour.

"It has been 40 years since new locomotives were incorporated and these are the first two for the Belgrano line," Argentina's Transport Minister Guillermo Dietrich told reporters.

China has been a key partner in helping modernize Argentina's transportation infrastructure. It had previously delivered two locomotives for a different rail line, and supplied trains for the urban rail system serving the capital Buenos Aires.

The new locomotives are part of Plan Belgrano, an initiative to promote the development in Argentina's northern provinces by reviving the cargo rails and facilitating the shipment of goods.

"This is a very important extension, it is the one that is going to make it possible to, among other things, develop northern Argentina, because it connects provinces in the north of the country to the ports of Rosario and Buenos Aires," said Dietrich.

The locomotives arrived at the port of Buenos Aires aboard the BBC Austria, a vessel sailed from Shanghai, China. They are to be transported to Cordoba, a city in central Argentina, where they will undergo final testing before being placed on tracks.

Argentinean officials from various railroad sectors, including Ezequiel Lemos, president of the state-run firm Argentinean Cargo Trains, were on site to receive the locomotives.

Lemos underscored the importance of renovating the system.

"Each new locomotive that arrives is essential to the transformation of Argentina's rail network. We consider that these are coming to bolster the fleet that replaced the steam engines," added Lemos.

He said the Chinese locomotives will "help to reduce transport times, increase the reliability of the service, and as a result benefit regional producers and economies, which have lost the most after the cargo train stopped running."

Dietrich highlighted the need to have all the transportation options available to improve the country's export capacity.

In addition to modernizing its cargo trains, with China's help, Argentina has been taking other steps, such as improving access to ports and lowering the costs of shipping "to boost our country's competitiveness and production, and to create more jobs," said Dietrich.

The locomotives are part of a comprehensive overhaul of the rail system, largely financed by an agreement with the China Machinery Engineering Corporation. The purchase included 3,500 wagons, 2,530 of which have already been delivered, and another 107 locomotives, plus spare parts, machinery, tools and shipping containers.

With the cooperation with China, Argentina will also see 1,600 km of the Belgrano Cargas tracks renovated across six provinces. The first 500 km have already been up and running.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_More pictures of the locomotives for Argentina._

========
Two Chinese-built locomotives arrive in Argentina
Xinhua | 2017-02-09 16:16:46 | Editor: Lu Hui





Photo provided by Argentina's Transport Ministry shows workers unloading one of the two new Chinese-built locomotives for the Belgrano Line, in Buenos Aires, Argentina, on Feb. 8, 2017. Two Chinese-built locomotives arrived in Argentina on Wednesday, as part of an ambitious plan to revive the South American country's aging cargo rail network and spur the country's economic development. (Xinhua/Argentina's Transport Ministry)






Photo provided by Argentina's Transport Ministry shows Argentina's Transport Minister Guillermo Dietrich (R) and Ezequiel Lemos, president of the state-run firm Argentinean Cargo Trains, receiving two new Chinese-built locomotives for the Belgrano Line, in Buenos Aires, Argentina, on Feb. 8, 2017. Two Chinese-built locomotives arrived in Argentina on Wednesday, as part of an ambitious plan to revive the South American country's aging cargo rail network and spur the country's economic development. (Xinhua/Argentina's Transport Ministry)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Chinese-made train car hoisted for Vietnam's 1st urban railway *

Source: Xinhua | 2017-02-21 11:25:56 | Editor: huaxia






Photo shows the first carriage of the train arriving at Cat Linh - Ha Dong urban railway project in Vietnam's capital Hanoi on Feb.21, 2017. (Xinhua/Le Yanna)


HANOI, Feb. 21 (Xinhua) -- First carriage of the train used for Vietnam's first urban railway Cat Linh-Ha Dong Line was hoisted in Vietnam's capital Hanoi at the dawn on Tuesday.

The 13-km Cat Linh-Ha dong Line is constructed by the 6th bureau of China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC).

The first train, which contains four carriages, started its travel from Beijing on Jan. 20 and arrived Hanoi on Feb. 19, said Tang Hong, the general manager of Overseas Company of CREC told Xinhua, adding that the Chinese-made train applied with Chinese standards and technology.

Although it was raining, the process of hoisting and installing the train attracted more than a hundred Vietnamese journalists and Hanoi citizens. With the announcement of the successful installment of the first carriage, a chorus of claps began.

"The construction of the urban railway, as a symbol of Sino-Vietnam friendship, will ease up the traffic jam obsessed by Hanoi citizens", claimed Tang.

According to Tang, the other three carriages of the train will be hoisted and installed later this week, waiting to be tried when the electricity is connected later this year.

The remaining 12 trains purchased by the project will arrive in Hanoi following the appropriate conditions.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-02/21/c_136073231.htm







*Chinese-made train car hoisted for Vietnam's first urban railway*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-02-21 10:08
HANOI - First carriage of the train used for Vietnam's first urban railway Cat Linh-Ha Dong Line was hoisted in Vietnam's capital Hanoi at the dawn on Tuesday.

The 13-km Cat Linh-Ha dong Line is constructed by the 6th bureau of China Railway Engineering Corporation.

The first train, which contains four carriages, started its travel from Beijing on Jan 20 and arrived Hanoi on Feb 19, said Tang Hong, the general manager of Overseas Company of CREC told Xinhua, adding that the Chinese-made train applied with Chinese standards and technology.

Although it was raining, the process of hoisting and installing the train attracted more than a hundred Vietnamese journalists and Hanoi citizens. With the announcement of the successful installment of the first carriage, a chorus of claps began.

"The construction of the urban railway, as a symbol of Sino-Vietnam friendship, will ease up the traffic jam obsessed by Hanoi citizens", claimed Tang.

According to Tang, the other three carriages of the train will be hoisted and installed later this week, waiting to be tried when the electricity is connected later this year.

The remaining 12 trains purchased by the project will arrive in Hanoi following the appropriate conditions.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2017-02/21/content_28281910.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AViet

Keel said:


> *Chinese-made train car hoisted for Vietnam's 1st urban railway *
> 
> Source: Xinhua | 2017-02-21 11:25:56 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shows the first carriage of the train arriving at Cat Linh - Ha Dong urban railway project in Vietnam's capital Hanoi on Feb.21, 2017. (Xinhua/Le Yanna)
> 
> 
> HANOI, Feb. 21 (Xinhua) -- First carriage of the train used for Vietnam's first urban railway Cat Linh-Ha Dong Line was hoisted in Vietnam's capital Hanoi at the dawn on Tuesday.
> 
> The 13-km Cat Linh-Ha dong Line is constructed by the 6th bureau of China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC).
> 
> The first train, which contains four carriages, started its travel from Beijing on Jan. 20 and arrived Hanoi on Feb. 19, said Tang Hong, the general manager of Overseas Company of CREC told Xinhua, adding that the Chinese-made train applied with Chinese standards and technology.
> 
> Although it was raining, the process of hoisting and installing the train attracted more than a hundred Vietnamese journalists and Hanoi citizens. With the announcement of the successful installment of the first carriage, a chorus of claps began.
> 
> "The construction of the urban railway, as a symbol of Sino-Vietnam friendship, will ease up the traffic jam obsessed by Hanoi citizens", claimed Tang.
> 
> According to Tang, the other three carriages of the train will be hoisted and installed later this week, waiting to be tried when the electricity is connected later this year.
> 
> The remaining 12 trains purchased by the project will arrive in Hanoi following the appropriate conditions.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-02/21/c_136073231.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese-made train car hoisted for Vietnam's first urban railway*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2017-02-21 10:08
> HANOI - First carriage of the train used for Vietnam's first urban railway Cat Linh-Ha Dong Line was hoisted in Vietnam's capital Hanoi at the dawn on Tuesday.
> 
> The 13-km Cat Linh-Ha dong Line is constructed by the 6th bureau of China Railway Engineering Corporation.
> 
> The first train, which contains four carriages, started its travel from Beijing on Jan 20 and arrived Hanoi on Feb 19, said Tang Hong, the general manager of Overseas Company of CREC told Xinhua, adding that the Chinese-made train applied with Chinese standards and technology.
> 
> Although it was raining, the process of hoisting and installing the train attracted more than a hundred Vietnamese journalists and Hanoi citizens. With the announcement of the successful installment of the first carriage, a chorus of claps began.
> 
> "The construction of the urban railway, as a symbol of Sino-Vietnam friendship, will ease up the traffic jam obsessed by Hanoi citizens", claimed Tang.
> 
> According to Tang, the other three carriages of the train will be hoisted and installed later this week, waiting to be tried when the electricity is connected later this year.
> 
> The remaining 12 trains purchased by the project will arrive in Hanoi following the appropriate conditions.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2017-02/21/content_28281910.htm



Thank China. Vietnam railways use metre-gauge D19E locomotive, which is assembled in Vietnam with Chinese parts, as the backbone of locomotive fleets for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC to supply Iranian city with 100 subway cars*
By ZHONG NAN in Beijing and LIU MINGTAI in Changchun | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-24





Workers assemble subway trains at CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co in Changchun, Jilin province. WANG HAOFEI / XINHUA

*Railway vehicle maker eyes big prospects in nation*

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co will supply 100 subway cars for Metro Line 2 in Mashhad, the second-biggest city in Iran in May, the company told China Daily on Thursday.

As a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp Ltd, the country's railway vehicle and equipment maker and exporter, CRRC Changchun completed trial operations of the Mashhad metro line this month. The 100 subway cars will be formatted in five sets, said the media office of CRRC Changchun.

CRRC Changchun said that Metro Line 2 in Mashhad is just one aspect of the company's business in the country. It already started to ship subway cars to Iran in 2016 after it signed a $1.39 billion contract to supply 1,008 subway cars to Teheran, the Iranian capital, over a five-year period.

Iran plans to open 30 urban rail lines in nine cities over the next five years, with a total length of 350 kilometers. The demand for rail vehicles is expected to reach 2,000 subway cars.

The 14-km Metro Line 2 in Mashhad is scheduled to be operational in May, shuttling between the north and south of the city. There will be transfer stops between metro lines 1 and 2, expanding the city's transportation network.

*Apart from the first three sets of subway cars shipped from China, the remainder will be manufactured in a joint venture formed by CRRC Changchun and a rail vehicle manufacturing company in Teheran, which was established in 2016.*

The joint venture has an annual production capacity of 300 subway cars and 200 double-decker cars. It will also provide maintenance services and staff training.

According to the company, these new trains can be run at a maximum speed of 80 km per hour, with a capacity of 1,300 passengers per set.

At present, there is only one rail transit line－the 19-km Metro Line 1－being operated in Mashhad.

*CRRC Changchun's revenue amounted to 358 million yuan ($52 million) in Iran last year. Trainmakers from Japan, South Korea and Europe are the company's archrivals in the country.*

Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission, said: "Chinese trainmakers could find great opportunities in the surging demand in many developing countries and regions along the Belt and Road Initiative for improved railway infrastructure, passenger services and regional connectivity, as well as their desire to create jobs and new commercial areas".

_Zheng Yiran contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

ahojunk said:


> _More pictures of the locomotives for Argentina._
> 
> ========
> Two Chinese-built locomotives arrive in Argentina
> Xinhua | 2017-02-09 16:16:46 | Editor: Lu Hui
> 
> View attachment 375876
> 
> Photo provided by Argentina's Transport Ministry shows workers unloading one of the two new Chinese-built locomotives for the Belgrano Line, in Buenos Aires, Argentina, on Feb. 8, 2017. Two Chinese-built locomotives arrived in Argentina on Wednesday, as part of an ambitious plan to revive the South American country's aging cargo rail network and spur the country's economic development. (Xinhua/Argentina's Transport Ministry)
> 
> 
> View attachment 375877
> 
> Photo provided by Argentina's Transport Ministry shows Argentina's Transport Minister Guillermo Dietrich (R) and Ezequiel Lemos, president of the state-run firm Argentinean Cargo Trains, receiving two new Chinese-built locomotives for the Belgrano Line, in Buenos Aires, Argentina, on Feb. 8, 2017. Two Chinese-built locomotives arrived in Argentina on Wednesday, as part of an ambitious plan to revive the South American country's aging cargo rail network and spur the country's economic development. (Xinhua/Argentina's Transport Ministry)


Not much details into the specs of the Loco.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Chinese enterprises to the delivery of Hanoi's first city railway train in Vietnam*

In February 21th, Chinese enterprises to the delivery of Hanoi's first city railway train in Vietnam.

Vietnam's first city railway, a total length of 13 km, a total investment of about $865 million, all adopt China technology and China standard.

The engineering design, manufacture, supply and service all adopt Chinese technology and Chinese standard）



















People in the neighbourhood gathered to watch the installation of the first train onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng





Workers adjust the position of the train to fit onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng





At 2.45am today, the train was safely put onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng





The train is lifted onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng



*more read：*
https://www.talkvietnam.com/2017/02/600-trained-to-serve-cat-linh-ha-dong-railway/
*600 trained to serve Cat Linh – Ha Dong Railway*
FEBRUARY 24, 2017

_VietNamNet Bridge – More than 600 workers have been trained to serve in the 13-km long Cat Linh – Ha Dong Elevated Railway Project in Ha Noi._






_The Cat Linh – Ha Dong train.— Photo: VNA/VNS_

Of these, more than 200 people, including 37 traindrivers, have been sent to China to participate in trainingcourses.

Vu Hong Phuong, deputy director of the Railway Projects Management Unit under the Ministry of Transport, said expenses for the trainingcourseswere drawn from the budget allotted for project.

With the training activities set to be nearly completed, the elevated railway will undertake its trial run in October.

The first train for the elevated railway project wasinstalledon the track successfully on Tuesday.

The Cat Linh – Ha Dong Elevated Railway Project was kicked off in November 2011, with an initial investment of US$552 million (including over $133 million from the Vietnamese Government).

The railway was scheduled to be put into operation in 2016 itself. However, due to changes in design plan and tardiness in land clearance, work on the project was delayed, and the investment for the project increased to about $250 million.

The railway will now be operational by the first quarter of 2018 with a total investment of $868 million.

The China Railway Sixth Group is the EPC (Engineering, Procurement and Construction) contractor for the project.

The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated railway will include 12 stations and a depot linking Dong Da District’s Cat Linh Street and Ha Dong District’s Yen Nghia bus station.

Each train worth $63.2 million, manufactured by China’s Beijing Subway RollingStockEquipment Ltd, will be run on an average speed of 35km per hour and a maximum speed of 80km per hour.

The estimated time for each train to ferry passengers from Ha Dong to Cat Linh will be 24 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

Thank you China.

I believe the first Cat Linh-Ha Dong line will work well, thank to good cooperation between Vietnamese Railways and China. The D19E has proved its quality and almost replaced the made-in-Germany D20E, with same capacity, once hoped to be the backbone of VN railways. The D20E, with 7-times higher initial investment, has very high maintenance cost, and its quality is less-than-expected.

This is a lesson for other railways project in Vietnam, who prefer Western Europe or Japan equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

AViet said:


> Thank you China.
> 
> I believe the first Cat Linh-Ha Dong line will work well, thank to good cooperation between Vietnamese Railways and China. The D19E has proved its quality and almost replaced the made-in-Germany D20E, with same capacity, once hoped to be the backbone of VN railways. The D20E, with 7-times higher initial investment, has very high maintenance cost, and its quality is less-than-expected.
> 
> This is a lesson for other railways project in Vietnam, who prefer Western Europe or Japan equipment.


Happy cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Too expensive too late

Nearly $900 millions for a piece of railway 

Unless the Chinese improve the quality and lower the price, I believe that will be the last big infrastructure contract which was awarded to Chinese companies.


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> Too expensive too late
> 
> Nearly $900 millions for a piece of railway
> 
> Unless the Chinese improve the quality and lower the price, I believe that will be the last big infrastructure contract which was awarded to Chinese companies.



Boy, do you know 01km of subway in New York costs $2.4 billions, compared with $100 millions in Guangzhou. No, I am correct. It costs 24 times more expensive to build it in New York. (Source: nytimes.com in 2008)

In this article below, it costs 2.2 billions/1km. Elevated train, like Cat Linh - Ha Dong line, generally costs half the price, so you can see the picture.
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/1/14112776/new-york-second-avenue-subway-phase-2

And remember, the US uses Chinese urban trains too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *Chinese enterprises to the delivery of Hanoi's first city railway train in Vietnam*
> 
> In February 21th, Chinese enterprises to the delivery of Hanoi's first city railway train in Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam's first city railway, a total length of 13 km, a total investment of about $865 million, all adopt China technology and China standard.
> 
> The engineering design, manufacture, supply and service all adopt Chinese technology and Chinese standard）
> 
> View attachment 380269
> 
> 
> View attachment 380271
> 
> 
> View attachment 380270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in the neighbourhood gathered to watch the installation of the first train onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers adjust the position of the train to fit onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 2.45am today, the train was safely put onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The train is lifted onto the rail track. – VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hùng
> 
> 
> 
> *more read：*
> https://www.talkvietnam.com/2017/02/600-trained-to-serve-cat-linh-ha-dong-railway/
> *600 trained to serve Cat Linh – Ha Dong Railway*
> FEBRUARY 24, 2017
> 
> _VietNamNet Bridge – More than 600 workers have been trained to serve in the 13-km long Cat Linh – Ha Dong Elevated Railway Project in Ha Noi._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Cat Linh – Ha Dong train.— Photo: VNA/VNS_
> 
> Of these, more than 200 people, including 37 traindrivers, have been sent to China to participate in trainingcourses.
> 
> Vu Hong Phuong, deputy director of the Railway Projects Management Unit under the Ministry of Transport, said expenses for the trainingcourseswere drawn from the budget allotted for project.
> 
> With the training activities set to be nearly completed, the elevated railway will undertake its trial run in October.
> 
> The first train for the elevated railway project wasinstalledon the track successfully on Tuesday.
> 
> The Cat Linh – Ha Dong Elevated Railway Project was kicked off in November 2011, with an initial investment of US$552 million (including over $133 million from the Vietnamese Government).
> 
> The railway was scheduled to be put into operation in 2016 itself. However, due to changes in design plan and tardiness in land clearance, work on the project was delayed, and the investment for the project increased to about $250 million.
> 
> The railway will now be operational by the first quarter of 2018 with a total investment of $868 million.
> 
> The China Railway Sixth Group is the EPC (Engineering, Procurement and Construction) contractor for the project.
> 
> The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated railway will include 12 stations and a depot linking Dong Da District’s Cat Linh Street and Ha Dong District’s Yen Nghia bus station.
> 
> Each train worth $63.2 million, manufactured by China’s Beijing Subway RollingStockEquipment Ltd, will be run on an average speed of 35km per hour and a maximum speed of 80km per hour.
> 
> The estimated time for each train to ferry passengers from Ha Dong to Cat Linh will be 24 minutes.



Good cooperation and it will not likely stop at this point as Vietnam's metro system integrates China standards and systems. Unified national metro system is important to ensure cost effectiveness. Taipei Metro is bleeding money because it is using German and Japanese systems. A short line from the city to the airport took more than three years to start service.

China's regional development efforts are paying off. A stable, prosperous region/neighbourhood is good for China and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> Boy, do you know 01km of subway in New York costs $2.4 billions, compared with $100 millions in Guangzhou. No, I am correct. It costs 24 times more expensive to build it in New York. (Source: nytimes.com in 2008)
> 
> In this article below, it costs 2.2 billions/1km. Elevated train, like Cat Linh - Ha Dong line, generally costs half the price, so you can see the picture.
> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/1/14112776/new-york-second-avenue-subway-phase-2
> 
> And remember, the US uses Chinese urban trains too.


The US has one thing Vietnam hasn't: dollar printing machine. We aren't rich to afford such expensive light rail, the Chinese are building now for Hanoi. Made in China is supposed to be cheap, isn't it? There are 7 more light rails to construct. If every rail costs so much, the Hanoier can't forget them.


----------



## rott

terranMarine said:


> Go for China , UK won't regret it


Bro, the article didn't mention China.


----------



## terranMarine

rott said:


> Bro, the article didn't mention China.


it said the bidding process, China could join right?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Viet said:


> Too expensive too late
> 
> Nearly $900 millions for a piece of railway
> 
> Unless the Chinese improve the quality and lower the price, I believe that will be the last big infrastructure contract which was awarded to Chinese companies.



I'm pretty sure that Vietnam has knocked Japan's door or Western's door, after Vietnam has realized that others offered a cut throat bid then awarded the contract to China, you should be flattered to get such affordable infrastructure projects from China... others won't have mercy on Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> Made in China is supposed to be cheap, isn't it?



Welcome to earth. I think lots has changed.

Made in China is supposed to be profitable and affordable, not cheap, I think.

Plastics, textile, or garments can be cheap, but a metro car can only be affordable and more competitive, not cheap.

The advantage of Made in China is now quality with affordability. This makes those products attractive for developing nations.

Vietnam, like any rational customer, goes for the best value for its money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> The US has one thing Vietnam hasn't: dollar printing machine. *We aren't rich to afford such expensive light rail*, the Chinese are building now for Hanoi. Made in China is supposed to be cheap, isn't it? There are 7 more light rails to construct. If every rail costs so much, the Hanoier can't forget them.



I totally cannot understand your point. What is your alternative? Stop all railway projects? or go to Japanese or western, which are much more expensive. 7 - 10 times the Chinese price is possible. Look at the Japanese project in Ho Chi Minh. Now their price has been doubled, and this is possibly not the final price.

Made-in-China cheap and poor quality? Just cheap Western rhetoric, as they cannot compete. Germany starts to use Chinese-made parts for their ICE train. The US, Canada, Australia, Saudia Arabia, Brazil and hundred other countries use Chinese urban train and other trains. So all the world now are just cheap.

One more thing. Metro and elevated train are not "light train". They are urban train, and in most part of the world, using same standards like normal train, i.e. passenger train can run on the same rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> I totally cannot understand your point. What is your alternative? Stop all railway projects? or go to Japanese or western, which are much more expensive. 7 - 10 times the Chinese price is possible. Look at the Japanese project in Ho Chi Minh. Now their price has been doubled, and this is possibly not the final price.
> 
> Made-in-China cheap and poor quality? Just cheap Western rhetoric, as they cannot compete. Germany starts to use Chinese-made parts for their ICE train. The US, Canada, Australia, Saudia Arabia, Brazil and hundred other countries use Chinese urban train and other trains. So all the world now are just cheap.
> 
> One more thing. Metro and elevated train are not "light train". They are urban train, and in most part of the world, using same standards like normal train, i.e. passenger train can run on the same rail.


I am not saying we stop any rail project. If we want a lower price, better quality and faster realization time, we must show our poker face on negotiation table, especially when dealing with the Chinese. They are too smart.


----------



## GS Zhou

AViet said:


> oy, do you know 01km of subway in New York costs $2.4 billions, compared with $100 millions in Guangzhou.


The metro building cost in Guangzhou is actually lower than $100m / CNY 700m per km:
- Line 1: CNY 660m per km
- Line 2: CNY 485m per km
- Line 3: CNY 440m per km





One of the key reasons that Guangzhou could keep it at a low cost is that these lines are underground lines, i.e. the land clearance cost could be minimized. But for the light rail in Hanoi, which I believe is an above-the-ground line, land clearance cost therefore should be the main cost burden.

According to my knowledge, if cost of any infrastructure project is growing to be out of control, land clearance cost is the very likely reason behind. That's especially the case in a city with rapidly-growing real estate price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> I am not saying we stop any rail project. If we want a lower price, better quality and faster realization time, we must show our poker face on negotiation table, especially when dealing with the Chinese. They are too smart.



You must have something on the negotiation table, like your own expertise, technology, money, market size, political supports etc. as your strong points. Otherwise, even you are as smart as Einstein, you would still have no choice.

Regarding the speed of construction, as I live in Hanoi for most of the time and being a railway fan, I know quite well about both Nhon - Ga HN line and Cat Linh - Ha Dong line project progress.

The Nhon - Ga Hanoi line (13km, 4km underground), sponsored by the French, had a big first ground breaking ceremony in 2005. There was so much on the media about the first metro line of Hanoi. After that, nothing happened until 2010. in 2010, they organized the *second* ground breaking ceremony (at that time, perhaps most people had forgotten about the project, but not myself). After that, nothing happened on site until around 2013 or 2014, when real construction started on site. Now, perhaps 20 - 30% construction work have been completed, I guess.

in the meantime, the Cat Linh - Ha Dong line (13 km, all elevated), sponsored by the Chinese, started around 2008 or 2009, had no ground breaking ceremony. Therefore, most Hanoians did not know about this project, no media talked about it, until it is really built on site. They just do it. The delay was mostly due to difficulties in land clearance, not about the construction work. The project will start commissioning in this September.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> You must have something on the negotiation table, like your own expertise, technology, money, market size, political supports etc. as your strong points. Otherwise, even you are as smart as Einstein, you would still have no choice.
> 
> Regarding the speed of construction, as I live in Hanoi for most of the time and being a railway fan, I know quite well about both Nhon - Ga HN line and Cat Linh - Ha Dong line project progress.
> 
> The Nhon - Ga Hanoi line (13km, 4km underground), sponsored by the French, had a big first ground breaking ceremony in 2005. There was so much on the media about the first metro line of Hanoi. After that, nothing happened until 2010. in 2010, they organized the *second* ground breaking ceremony (at that time, perhaps most people had forgotten about the project, but not myself). After that, nothing happened on site until around 2013 or 2014, when real construction started on site. Now, perhaps 20 - 30% construction work have been completed, I guess.
> 
> in the meantime, the Cat Linh - Ha Dong line (13 km, all elevated), sponsored by the Chinese, started around 2008 or 2009, had no ground breaking ceremony. Therefore, most Hanoians did not know about this project, no media talked about it, until it is really built on site. They just do it. The delay was mostly due to difficulties in land clearance, not about the construction work. The project will start commissioning in this September.


Vietnam biggest enemy is incompetence. I smash my head against the wall when seeing how slow things take off in our country.


----------



## GS Zhou

AViet said:


> The Nhon - Ga Hanoi line (13km, 4km underground), sponsored by the French, had a big first ground breaking ceremony in 2005. There was so much on the media about the first metro line of Hanoi. After that, nothing happened until 2010. in 2010, they organized the *second* ground breaking ceremony (at that time, perhaps most people had forgotten about the project, but not myself). After that, nothing happened on site until around 2013 or 2014, when real construction started on site. Now, perhaps 20 - 30% construction work have been completed, I guess.


You mean this project has been *delayed by almost 10years??* Considering the real estate price growth in Hanoi during the period, the land clearance cost increment alone could be a total disaster to budget control!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dingyibvs

You guys realize that this is $900m for 13kms, or about $70m per km, right? It is indeed quite cheap (or affordable, whatever you wanna call it) compared to those done in Western countries, particularly a very expensive city like NYC.


----------



## TaiShang

*CRRC goes full steam ahead abroad*
China Daily, March 17, 2017




Models display CRRC trains at an industry expo in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. [Photo/Xinhua] 

Train and rail equipment manufacturer *China Railway Rolling Stock Corp made a major breakthrough in export volumes, quality, sales models, business cooperation and integration in overseas markets in 2016*, according to one of its top executives.

The company said the *total value of orders from abroad surged by 40 percent year-on-year to $8.1 billion in 2016.* It added that *exports reached 102 countries and regions and about 83 percent of countries with railroads are using CRRC products.*

"In terms of sales, our orders received in 2016 were *the equivalent of the total sales of Siemens AG or Bombardier Inc's* railway businesses in 2015," said Yu Weiping, CRRC's vice-president.

Yu said his company would further develop "smart trains" which use advanced digitalization and automation technologies that enable automatic speed controls and fault detection.

CRRC's main businesses cover research and development, design, manufacture, repairs, sale, leasing and technical services for rolling stock.

It is also involved with urban rail transit vehicles, engineering machinery, all types of electrical equipment, electronic equipment and parts, electric products and environmental protection equipment and consulting services.

CRRC last year also pressed ahead with its goals to gain in quality and market share in such premium markets as the United States and Europe.

*It shipped bullet train units to Macedonia and received an order of 846 rail cars from the Chicago Transit Authority in 2016.*

Beijing-based CRRC signed a 14 billion yuan ($2.03 billion) maintenance contract with South Africa－the biggest one it ever signed－further advancing its strategy to export its services to global markets.

The company also expanded moves into businesses in Australia, the US, South Africa, India, Turkey and Europe through building research centers, factories and joint ventures.

"Chinese trainmakers could also find growth in many developing countries and regions along the Belt and Road Initiative－for improved railway infrastructure, passenger services and regional connectivity, as well as their desire to create jobs and new commercial areas," said Qi Shaobin, a researcher at the Institute of Transportation Research under the National Development and Reform Commission.

Eager to further compete with its Japanese and German rivals,* CRRC has already started research and development of a magnetic levitation or maglev train that can reach 600 km per hour.*

The group will build a maglev rail line up to 5 kilometers long to test the train.

The project will be led by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Shandong province, one of the country's three bullet train makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Iran, China ink MoU on construction of subway wagons*

16 Mar 2017
The countries have inked MoU on construction of 215 subway wagons
_16 March 2017
_
Tehran – Iran and China have inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on construction of 215 subway wagons, a senior official in charge of municipalities and rural management affairs announced on Wednesday.

Hossein-Rajab Salahi, director general of the railway transportation office at municipalities and rural management organization, told IRNA that the construction will begin in Iran.

The wagons, Salahi said, will be used for three capital cities of Isfahan, Fars and East Azarbaijan provinces.

As the official said, the contract has been signed between Iranian Rail Industries Development Company (IRICO) and China’s CRRC Nanjing Puzhen Rail Transport Co. which is among the biggest wagon manufacturers in the world.

The today MoU has been signed within the framework of the Dec 2008 agreement on supply of 315 subway wagons between the Interior Ministry and CRRC Nanjing Puzhen, Salahi said, adding 100 of those wagons constructed in China have already been delivered to the country.

The implementation of MoU on the wagon construction will improve the industry in the country and create further job opportunities, the official concluded.

© IRNA 2017


http://projects.zawya.com/Iran_Chin...n_of_subway_wagons/story/ZAWYA20170316070803/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Israeli Bus Makers to Go Electric*

By Dror Halavy

Friday, March 17, 2017 at 3:41 am | י"ט אדר תשע"ז




Egged buses. (Wikipedia/Math Knight)
*
YERUSHALAYIM* - *Two Israeli bus makers have won a tender to produce electric buses for the local market. The companies will work with Chinese bus manufacturers to produce the buses based on frames supplied by Chinese companies. The deal to produce a total of 150 buses is worth NIS 55 million*.

Once, Israeli buses were made, or at least finished, in Israel – but like with so many other manufactured products, it’s cheaper to import buses from China. As a result, Israeli firms Ha’argaz and Merkavim, which produced locally built buses on imported manufactured steel parts from Europe, have seen their business diminish by half in recent years. It turns out that it is 20- to 30-percent cheaper to import ready-made buses from China than it is to build the buses in Israel of parts and engines manufactured in Europe.

*As a result, Chinese products have over the past decade become a major presence in the Israeli bus market, with 45 percent of all buses that took to the road in 2016 made in China*. A total of 1,000 buses were introduced in 2016, double the number in 2015 – with the increase attributed to the fact that bus companies can afford to buy more buses because they are cheaper.

The growth in the import of buses has come at the expense of the Israeli companies, which have been around since the early days of the state, and once built all the buses used by the Dan and Egged bus companies. With the new deal, industry officials said, the two companies will see their fortunes rise again. A total of 150 buses will be built under the deal, with Egged getting 92 of them, and the rest going to several small bus companies.

Meanwhile, *the Transport Ministry last week authorized Egged to import 170 new conventional buses, to be made in China*. The deal with China Motors is worth NIS 116 million, a cost of NIS 680,000 per bus.

http://hamodia.com/2017/03/17/israeli-bus-makers-to-go-electric/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Springfield CRRC plant gets $137.5M Philly train car job *

By Jim Kinney | jkinney@repub.com 

On March 23, 2017 at 9:05 PM, updated March 23, 2017 at 9:07 PM

SPRINGFIELD -- *The CRRC plant now under construction in East Springfield was awarded a deal Thursday to build 45 train cars for SEPTA, Philadelphia's transit system, for $137.5 million*.

The deal includes an option for SEPTA to buy 10 more cars for another $23.5 million, according to a report on Philly.com, the online home of the Inquirer and Philadelphia Daily News.

The cars are expected to arrive in Philadelphia in 2019. They'll be double-deckers, adding about 6,000 seats to SEPTA's busiest commuter rail lines.





Springfield factory on track to supply nation's rail cars

The Chinese-owned company will make subway cars for Boston, and potentially Los Angeles, at a plant in East Springfield.

The Philadelphia deal, along with a Los Angeles order announced in December, is another sign that CRRC is accomplishing its goal of creating a rail car industry in Springfield by filling needs beyond the MBTA contracts that caused it to be built.

An arm of the Chinese state railways, CRRC built its factory here to fulfill a $566 million contract it received in 2014 from the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority to manufacture 284 cars for the Red and Orange lines on Greater Boston's subway system. Those cars are expected to start production next year.





First CRRC employees ready to go to China for training on subway rail cars

The massive CRRC rail car factory in East Springfield will be completed in a few months.

Subsequently, the MBTA awarded CRRC a $277 million contract to build an additional 120 Red Line cars starting in 2022. This most recent MBTA deal includes an option to purchase 14 more cars.

The Los Angels deal is for $178.4 million to purchase 64 new subway cars for the Metro Red Line and Purple Line.





CRRC Springfield has deal to build subway cars for LA

The $95 million Chinese rail car factory under construction at the former Westinghouse site in East Springfield that will build subway cars for Boston's MBTA will be done in 2017.

CRRC executives have said officials from Atlanta's MARTA transit system have already toured the Springfield factory.

CRRC is has also proposed a factory in Fort Edward, New York, near Saratoga Springs, that would make transit cars for New York City.

Massachusetts went without federal funding on its initial Red and Orange line orders so it could require that the cars be assembled somewhere in the commonwealth. That touched off competition among companies building plants and cities that wanted to host those plants. Springfield won.

The first group of CRRC workers leaves for China and training at CRRC's facilities there early in April.

All told, CRRC expects to have more than 150 production workers in Springfield. CRRC said production jobs will pay $55,000 to $60,000 a year.

http://www.masslive.com/business-ne...ringfield_crrc_plant_gets_1375m_philly_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese firms help to update Tehran subway*

March 23, 2017




*Chinese state-owned train makers announced two separate deals to supply subway cars to Iran, which is trying to bolster one of the largest urban rail systems in the Middle East.*

The military-affiliated *Norinco International* disclosed a 93 million euro ($100 million) contract to manufacture 70 subway cars for the Tehran Metro, according to a statement released to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange on Monday.

Cars will be sold to Tehran Wagon Manufacturing Co., a joint venture formed between Norinco, with a 29% stake, together with Tehran’s official subway operator, and a division of China’s top train manufacturer CRRC Corp. Ltd.

Norinco’s parent is a military-owned trade company that develops and exports defense equipment and technology, and has been helping Iran to build a mass transit system for years under a previous arrangement, according to earlier reports.

In 2015, the joint venture inked a 9 billion yuan ($1.3 billion) deal to supply about 1,000 subway cars for the Tehran Metro. The joint venture also holds a contract to construct the Tehran Metro Line Six, which is expected to be completed this year, for $1.2 billion.

*In a separate deal*, also in Tehran, the Nanjing Puzhen branch of CRRC said it has updated an agreement with an Iranian train operator, stating that 200 remaining subway cars in an order for 315 will be produced locally, in Iran, instead of China, according to an announcement on Monday.

“This will enhance Iran’s industrialization level and create job opportunities,” said Hossein-Rajab Salahi, director of Iran’s railway transportation office.

China has spent trillions of yuan over the last decade building up state-of-the-art subway and high-speed rail systems throughout the country, providing greater mobility within and between cities as part of its transition from a planned to a free-market economy. Following that buildup, companies like Norinco and CRRC have been energetically marketing their rail expertise across the globe as part of a Beijing policy that encourages exports of homegrown technology.

Earlier this month, CRRC began construction on a rail car factory in Chicago, a year after securing a $1.3 billion contract to supply cars to the Chicago Transit Authority. That followed another international deal in January, when CRRC won a $277 million order from Boston’s subway operator.

http://www.tehrantimes.com/news/412131/Chinese-firms-help-to-update-Tehran-subway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Springfield CRRC plant gets $137.5M Philly train car job *
> 
> By Jim Kinney | jkinney@repub.com
> 
> On March 23, 2017 at 9:05 PM, updated March 23, 2017 at 9:07 PM
> 
> SPRINGFIELD -- *The CRRC plant now under construction in East Springfield was awarded a deal Thursday to build 45 train cars for SEPTA, Philadelphia's transit system, for $137.5 million*.
> 
> The deal includes an option for SEPTA to buy 10 more cars for another $23.5 million, according to a report on Philly.com, the online home of the Inquirer and Philadelphia Daily News.
> 
> The cars are expected to arrive in Philadelphia in 2019. They'll be double-deckers, adding about 6,000 seats to SEPTA's busiest commuter rail lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springfield factory on track to supply nation's rail cars
> 
> The Chinese-owned company will make subway cars for Boston, and potentially Los Angeles, at a plant in East Springfield.
> 
> The Philadelphia deal, along with a Los Angeles order announced in December, is another sign that CRRC is accomplishing its goal of creating a rail car industry in Springfield by filling needs beyond the MBTA contracts that caused it to be built.
> 
> An arm of the Chinese state railways, CRRC built its factory here to fulfill a $566 million contract it received in 2014 from the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority to manufacture 284 cars for the Red and Orange lines on Greater Boston's subway system. Those cars are expected to start production next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First CRRC employees ready to go to China for training on subway rail cars
> 
> The massive CRRC rail car factory in East Springfield will be completed in a few months.
> 
> Subsequently, the MBTA awarded CRRC a $277 million contract to build an additional 120 Red Line cars starting in 2022. This most recent MBTA deal includes an option to purchase 14 more cars.
> 
> The Los Angels deal is for $178.4 million to purchase 64 new subway cars for the Metro Red Line and Purple Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRRC Springfield has deal to build subway cars for LA
> 
> The $95 million Chinese rail car factory under construction at the former Westinghouse site in East Springfield that will build subway cars for Boston's MBTA will be done in 2017.
> 
> CRRC executives have said officials from Atlanta's MARTA transit system have already toured the Springfield factory.
> 
> CRRC is has also proposed a factory in Fort Edward, New York, near Saratoga Springs, that would make transit cars for New York City.
> 
> Massachusetts went without federal funding on its initial Red and Orange line orders so it could require that the cars be assembled somewhere in the commonwealth. That touched off competition among companies building plants and cities that wanted to host those plants. Springfield won.
> 
> The first group of CRRC workers leaves for China and training at CRRC's facilities there early in April.
> 
> All told, CRRC expects to have more than 150 production workers in Springfield. CRRC said production jobs will pay $55,000 to $60,000 a year.
> 
> http://www.masslive.com/business-ne...ringfield_crrc_plant_gets_1375m_philly_1.html


wow, more orders!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> wow, more orders!!!



Make America great again by making China the greatest...



*CRRC unit wins railcar bid in US* 
China Daily, March 25, 2017

Train and rail equipment manufacturer China Railway Rolling Stock Corp is on a roll when it comes to securing railcar contracts in the United States.

In Philadelphia, the board of the Southeastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority on Thursday approved the purchase of 45 multilevel coaches from the Chinese train giant's subsidiary, CRRC MA, for its regional rail network.

The contract award was based on technical ratings and pricing, said the authority, with CRRC's proposal offering the best value. *The multilevel coaches will meet "Buy America" requirements, with 60 percent or more of the parts, labor and fabrication done in the US.*

"This contract award allows SEPTA to advance a major service-improvement initiative at a cost that fits within our budget constraints," Chairman Pasquale T. Deon Senior said in a statement.

"We look forward to seeing the new multilevel coaches in service for our customers."

General Manager Jeffrey Knueppel said the regional rail's passenger levels had grown by more than 50 percent over the last 15 years.

"The addition of new multilevel coaches and electric locomotives are critical for expanding capacity and meeting the needs of our riders," he said.

He added that the fleet upgrades would play a key role in advancing the authority's regional rail service improvement program.

*CRRC MA came in with a low bid of $137.5 million, easily besting competitors Bombardier of Canada, which bid $171.5 million and the $187.8 million bid by Hyundai Rotem of South Korea.*

CRRC MA's deal includes an option for 10 more cars, which, if exercised, would result in the contract's value rising to $161 million, still below the base bids by Bombardier and Hyundai Rotem.

The first of the coaches are expected to be delivered in late 2019. *They will be paired with SEPTA's new electric locomotives, which are being built by Siemens of Germany.*

The multilevel coaches will be produced primarily at CRRC MA's main US manufacturing facility in Springfield, Massachusetts.

It is the latest win for CRRC. Last week, *CRRC Sifang America broke ground in Chicago for a $100 million plant that will build railcars for the city's transit authority.*

In 2015, construction began on the $95 million plant in Massachusetts to build rail cars for Boston's transit authority. That plant is scheduled for completion this year and the first cars are expected to be delivered to Boston in 2018.

CRRC was formed in 2015 by the merger of China's top two high-speed rail makers China North Railway and China South Railway.

CRRC has also expanded moves into rail equipment and maintenance businesses in Australia, South Africa, India, Turkey and Europe through building research centers, factories and joint ventures.

Eager to compete with its European and Japanese rivals in this field, China will further develop smart trains which use advanced digitalization and automation technologies that enable automatic speed controls and fault detection, said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Chinese company building new MBTA trains keeps on rolling*





DAVE ROBACK/THE REPUBLICAN

China Railroad Rolling Stock Corp. is building a $95 million factory in Springfield.

*By Adam Vaccaro* GLOBE STAFF MARCH 24, 2017

The MBTA isn’t the only transit agency whose new trains will be made in Massachusetts.

Officials with Philadelphia’s transit system this week awarded a $137.5 million contract for 45 new commuter rail trains to China Railroad Rolling Stock Corp., the Chinese government-owned rail firm that is building new subway trains for the T at a Springfield factory.
That follows CRRC’s win in December of the bidding to build new subway cars for Los Angeles’s transit system. Assembly work for both jobs will be done in Springfield.

CRRC is a massive company formed by the merger of two Chinese rail manufacturers, with operations around the world. But until the fall of 2014, when it was contracted for $566 million to build new Red and Orange line trains for the MBTA, it had not done any business in North America.

The company underbid other competitors for the MBTA contract by hundreds of millions of dollars, and as part of the arrangement agreed to build the $95 million Springfield factory that is expected to employ 150.

That deal has become a springboard for CRRC to pick up business across the country. In addition to the Philadelphia and Los Angels jobs, it will also build new trains for Chicago — though those will be made in a new Illinois factory. Last year, it secured another contract worth $277 million with the MBTA to expand its work to include the entire Red Line fleet.





DON TREEGER/THE REPUBLICAN

Manufacturing engineer Ted Gurski walked through the Springfield facility.


Its US expansion has not been without controversy. When the Patrick administration selected the company for the MBTA job, opponents decried the human rights record of its owner, the Chinese government.
CRRC has also been criticized for undercutting prices by its competitors and some members of Congress, who last summer in a letter to the US Treasury accused the company of using the Chinese government to subsidize its prices. CRRC has been the low bidder in all four of the US cities where it has won contracts. Lydia Rivera, a spokeswoman for CRRC, said the company offers low prices because of its global footprint and existing supply chains.

The growth is good news to Springfield Mayor Domenic Sarno. The factory broke ground in 2015 and is expected to begin delivering vehicles for the MBTA next year. Generating business from other transit agencies was always part of the plan, Sarno said.

“This does not surprise me at all,” Sarno said. “I’m confident that they’re going to be receiving even more contracts.”

Sarno speculated that the factory could be in line for more work if the federal government advances a stated goal of President Trump.

“They’ll continue to get orders,” he said. “The new administration, they want to do a massive infrastructure plan. . . . It comes at an opportune time.”

In April, about 30 employees at the Springfield factory will travel to China for three months for orientation and training. The new MBTA vehicles are expected to begin assembly next year.



_Adam Vaccaro can be reached at adam.vaccaro@globe.com. Follow him on Twitter @adamtvaccaro.

http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...ng/kUA20c35ah9K8pdyY2y6cI/story.html#comments_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

567 million Boston
1.3 billion Chicago 
137 million Philadelphia 
647 million LA
Hope good news about the San F. bid coming soon
How about those deadly and damn old trains in NYC?
Got to completely replace them!

*China's CRRC Corp wins LA metro contract worth up to $647 million*

Monday, March 27, 2017 5:47 a.m. EDT
SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Chinese rail car manufacturer CRRC Corp will build 64 subway cars for the Los Angeles metro as part of an order that could be worth as much as $647 million.

A CRRC executive confirmed the news on Monday, which was first announced by the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (LACMTA) late last week.

The LACMTA said these cars will be used for the metro's red and purple lines, and they may also opt to buy another 218 subway cars, bringing the total order value to about $647 million, it said.

The contract, which is the Chinese company's third major win in the United States, comes ahead of an expected meeting between Chinese President Xi Jinping and U.S. President Donald Trump next month in Florida, where openness to trade and investment between the two nations will be a central theme.

"The company had the highest-rated technical offer and lowest price while offering the most robust local employment program and highest U.S. component content," the LACMTA stated, adding that it has already met Washington's "Buy America" provisions, which require 60 percent of components to be made in the U.S.

CRRC plans to invest in a Los Angeles-based facility to manufacture major components, including propulsion and air-conditioning. It is expected to deliver the first car by 2020, and all 64 cars by September 2021, it added.

The metro cars' exterior shells will be manufactured in one of CRRC's factories in northeastern China, while the final assembling will be done in Springfield, Massachusetts, where the company is also manufacturing trains for Boston's subway system, the LACMTA added.

This win reflects how CRRC has been steadily gaining ground in the United States. The company had won a $567 million Boston contract in 2014, and another bid worth $1.3 billion last year to build rail cars for Chicago.

Tony Liu, assistant marketing director at CRRC's Qingdao Sifang unit, which won the Chicago project, told Reuters last week that the firm was focused on several other U.S. projects, including San Francisco's Bay Area Rapid Transit project.

"The rolling stock market in the United States will come to another round of renewal for the existing fleet," Liu said. "We see great potential for the market in the United States in the coming decade."

(Reporting by Brenda Goh; Editing by Sherry Jacob-Phillips)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> How about those deadly and damn old trains in NYC?


Yep wish NYC modernize subway soon, that would be a huge exports order!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Awesome news, CRRC Springfield factory will assemble trains for Boston, LA, now adding Philadelphia, and more in the future!
This is great not just for local american jobs, but will bring thousands of jobs to Chinese companies that build bogie, railway chips, pantograph, shock absorbers, etc.

From my perspective, the entire America's subway and suburban railways need to be completely rebuilt, both tracks and rolling stock. That is one of the most deadly railway systems in the world.

*Springfield CRRC plant gets $137.5M Philly train car job*





SPRINGFIELD -- The CRRC plant now under construction in East Springfield was awarded a deal Thursday to build 45 train cars for SEPTA, Philadelphia's transit system, for $137.5 million.

The deal includes an option for SEPTA to buy 10 more cars for another $23.5 million, according to a report on Philly.com, the online home of the Inquirer and Philadelphia Daily News. 

The cars are expected to arrive in Philadelphia in 2019. They'll be double-deckers, adding about 6,000 seats to SEPTA's busiest commuter rail lines.

The Philadelphia deal, along with a Los Angeles order announced in December, is another sign that CRRC is accomplishing its goal of creating a rail car industry in Springfield by filling needs beyond the MBTA contracts that caused it to be built.

An arm of the Chinese state railways, CRRC built its factory here to fulfill a $566 million contract it received in 2014 from the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority to manufacture 284 cars for the Red and Orange lines on Greater Boston's subway system. Those cars are expected to start production next year.

Subsequently, the MBTA awarded CRRC a $277 million contract to build an additional 120 Red Line cars starting in 2022. This most recent MBTA deal includes an option to purchase 14 more cars.

The Los Angels deal is for $178.4 million to purchase 64 new subway cars for the Metro Red Line and Purple Line.

CRRC executives have said officials from Atlanta's MARTA transit system have already toured the Springfield factory.

CRRC is has also proposed a factory in Fort Edward, New York, near Saratoga Springs, that would make transit cars for New York City.

Massachusetts went without federal funding on its initial Red and Orange line orders so it could require that the cars be assembled somewhere in the commonwealth. That touched off competition among companies building plants and cities that wanted to host those plants. Springfield won.

The first group of CRRC workers leaves for China and training at CRRC's facilities there early in April.

All told, CRRC expects to have more than 150 production workers in Springfield. CRRC said production jobs will pay $55,000 to $60,000 a year.




*Springfield factory, still under construction, on track to supply nation's rail cars*





SPRINGFIELD -- With 204,000 square feet of space -- that's more than three and a half football fields -- the massive CRRC rail car manufacturing plant nearing completion on Page Boulevard in East Springfield is the largest industrial development the city has seen in generations.

And the Chinese executives planning the $95 million facility say they hope to someday build a second and similarly sized plant right next to it if demand for transit, light rail and intercity rail passenger cars in North America is as strong as they expect it to become.

Jia Bo, CRRC MA vice president, casually mentioned that fact through a translator while pointing to what is now an open field beside the huge manufacturing. Bo was leading a tour of city officials through a facility he and his colleagues call the "workshop."

It's not idle boasting. CRRC is working to bring as much work to Springfield as it can, despite its plans for factories in upstate New York and elsewhere.


CRRC, already the largest manufacturer of railroad rolling stock in the world, plans to boost overseas sales to $15 billion in U.S. dollars by 2020, according to state-run Chinese media. That would be an increase from just $8 billion in overseas orders this year.

Also, Chinese media reports that CRRC is working to take over the Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation, a major European player in the rail car industry.

With their fleets of subway, transit, light rail, trolley and intercity passenger rolling stock aging, the U.S. and Canada are seen as growth markets by CRRC and its Chinese management.

"And we are very hopeful that there will be even more demand with more infrastructure spending under President Donald Trump," Bo said during the plant tour.

There has been speculation that the Trump administration and its emphasis on economic nationalism may spill over into a trade war with the export-minded Chinese government.

Meanwhile, CRRC employees in China are building a three-quarter scale mockup of the cars that will one day be made in Springfield for the MBTA, Greater Boston's subway system. That train will be on display at stations all over the city in the spring, said Mark Smith, general manager of CRRC's Springfield manufacturing facility.

The workshop has enough track to line up six new MBTA Red Line or Orange Line cars inside, as well as overhead gantry cranes capable of picking those cars up, moving them and setting them down as if they were part of a giant's model railroad.

The factory was built in Springfield because the state of Massachusetts, under former Gov. Deval Patrick, made it a requirement for companies that wanted to build new cars for the MBTA subway system do at least some of the manufacturing in Massachusetts.

The provision set off a statewide search for sites by the various bidders. CRRC eventually settled on this 40-acre former Westinghouse site.

Westinghouse employed as many as 7,000 people on Page Boulevard and used the site as an early radio station before it closed in 1970. Ameristar cleared it with hopes of building a casino. When their bid failed, CRRC stepped in.

Since getting that $566 million contract in 2014 to manufacture 284 subway cars for the MBTA, CRRC has added more work.

In December, the MBTA voted to spend $277 million on 120 additional Red Line cars starting in June 2022, once the first order is completed. The proposal includes an option to purchase 14 more Red Line cars in the future.

Also in December, Southern California officials voted to buy 64 new subway cars for the Los Angeles-area Metro Red Line and Purple Line from CRRC at a cost of $178.4 million. The Los Angeles deal also comes with the option to buy more cars.

CRRC may be tasked with doing regular maintenance on transit cars owned by the MBTA. Massachusetts Transportation Secretary Stephanie Pollack said in December that there are very few contractors able to do that work and the T plans to step up its maintenance schedule and keep its cars in better shape for longer.

CRRC moved into the former Westinghouse office building on Page Boulevard in the last week of January, Smith said.

Smith is a veteran of plant startups, having helped establish automobile plants for major manufacturers in Alabama, Kentucky and Canada.

He said CRRC already has five local employees, with a sixth coming on board this month. He and his staff have interviewed hundreds of potential production workers and the first 22 have already been selected for intensive training here in the states.

Those 22 will be the first cohort of CRRC employees to go to China for more training. They will go, probably, in April. All told, CRRC will need about 200 production workers.

Construction continues at the site. Smith said work is on pace to be completed in the spring.

"We look like we are pretty well on schedule for April or May. That will lead to a three-month commissioning process. The factory should be ready to go by July of 2017, just about five months from now," Smith said.

The plant will reach full capacity in 2020, about a year after work begins on the Los Angeles cars.

At this point, CRRC already has enough work booked to keep the plant working through the year 2024.

That doesn't count the work CRRC is bidding on right now: cars for the New York City Subway and the Long Island Railroad.

The New York City Subway job alone could mean an order for 1,025 subway cars over five years. CRRC plans to build a separate plant for that project on an industrial brownfield in Fort Edward, New York, which is near Glens Falls and Saratoga Springs, 134 miles and an almost two-hour drive from Springfield.

Bo said in December that Springfield would possibly play a role manufacturing components -- the example he used was wheel assemblies called trucks -- for the New York cars.

But Springfield's facility is not large enough to serve New York City, which by itself is 40 percent of the U.S. market.

The cars will come to CRRC in Springfield as shells manufactured in China. Shipped here by sea, probably to the Port of Philadelphia and then carried north by rail, the shells will spend about three months at the Springfield factory getting everything from lights to motors installed. Then they'll get tested on the factory's 2,000-foot test track that will run along Interstate 291.

Springfield was once a national center for rail car manufacturing.

Wason Manufacturing Co., which was one of the largest makers of railroad cars and locomotives in the country, operated here from 1845 to the Great Depression. The Shelburne Falls Trolley Museum has a Wason trolley car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> Awesome news, CRRC Springfield factory will assemble trains for Boston, LA, now adding Philadelphia, and more in the future!
> This is great not just for local american jobs, but will bring thousands of jobs to Chinese companies that build bogie, railway chips, pantograph, shock absorbers, etc.
> 
> From my perspective, the entire America's subway and suburban railways need to be completely rebuilt, both tracks and rolling stock. That is one of the most deadly railway systems in the world.
> 
> *Springfield CRRC plant gets $137.5M Philly train car job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINGFIELD -- The CRRC plant now under construction in East Springfield was awarded a deal Thursday to build 45 train cars for SEPTA, Philadelphia's transit system, for $137.5 million.
> 
> The deal includes an option for SEPTA to buy 10 more cars for another $23.5 million, according to a report on Philly.com, the online home of the Inquirer and Philadelphia Daily News.
> 
> The cars are expected to arrive in Philadelphia in 2019. They'll be double-deckers, adding about 6,000 seats to SEPTA's busiest commuter rail lines.
> 
> The Philadelphia deal, along with a Los Angeles order announced in December, is another sign that CRRC is accomplishing its goal of creating a rail car industry in Springfield by filling needs beyond the MBTA contracts that caused it to be built.
> 
> An arm of the Chinese state railways, CRRC built its factory here to fulfill a $566 million contract it received in 2014 from the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority to manufacture 284 cars for the Red and Orange lines on Greater Boston's subway system. Those cars are expected to start production next year.
> 
> Subsequently, the MBTA awarded CRRC a $277 million contract to build an additional 120 Red Line cars starting in 2022. This most recent MBTA deal includes an option to purchase 14 more cars.
> 
> The Los Angels deal is for $178.4 million to purchase 64 new subway cars for the Metro Red Line and Purple Line.
> 
> CRRC executives have said officials from Atlanta's MARTA transit system have already toured the Springfield factory.
> 
> CRRC is has also proposed a factory in Fort Edward, New York, near Saratoga Springs, that would make transit cars for New York City.
> 
> Massachusetts went without federal funding on its initial Red and Orange line orders so it could require that the cars be assembled somewhere in the commonwealth. That touched off competition among companies building plants and cities that wanted to host those plants. Springfield won.
> 
> The first group of CRRC workers leaves for China and training at CRRC's facilities there early in April.
> 
> All told, CRRC expects to have more than 150 production workers in Springfield. CRRC said production jobs will pay $55,000 to $60,000 a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Springfield factory, still under construction, on track to supply nation's rail cars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINGFIELD -- With 204,000 square feet of space -- that's more than three and a half football fields -- the massive CRRC rail car manufacturing plant nearing completion on Page Boulevard in East Springfield is the largest industrial development the city has seen in generations.
> 
> And the Chinese executives planning the $95 million facility say they hope to someday build a second and similarly sized plant right next to it if demand for transit, light rail and intercity rail passenger cars in North America is as strong as they expect it to become.
> 
> Jia Bo, CRRC MA vice president, casually mentioned that fact through a translator while pointing to what is now an open field beside the huge manufacturing. Bo was leading a tour of city officials through a facility he and his colleagues call the "workshop."
> 
> It's not idle boasting. CRRC is working to bring as much work to Springfield as it can, despite its plans for factories in upstate New York and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> CRRC, already the largest manufacturer of railroad rolling stock in the world, plans to boost overseas sales to $15 billion in U.S. dollars by 2020, according to state-run Chinese media. That would be an increase from just $8 billion in overseas orders this year.
> 
> Also, Chinese media reports that CRRC is working to take over the Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation, a major European player in the rail car industry.
> 
> With their fleets of subway, transit, light rail, trolley and intercity passenger rolling stock aging, the U.S. and Canada are seen as growth markets by CRRC and its Chinese management.
> 
> "And we are very hopeful that there will be even more demand with more infrastructure spending under President Donald Trump," Bo said during the plant tour.
> 
> There has been speculation that the Trump administration and its emphasis on economic nationalism may spill over into a trade war with the export-minded Chinese government.
> 
> Meanwhile, CRRC employees in China are building a three-quarter scale mockup of the cars that will one day be made in Springfield for the MBTA, Greater Boston's subway system. That train will be on display at stations all over the city in the spring, said Mark Smith, general manager of CRRC's Springfield manufacturing facility.
> 
> The workshop has enough track to line up six new MBTA Red Line or Orange Line cars inside, as well as overhead gantry cranes capable of picking those cars up, moving them and setting them down as if they were part of a giant's model railroad.
> 
> The factory was built in Springfield because the state of Massachusetts, under former Gov. Deval Patrick, made it a requirement for companies that wanted to build new cars for the MBTA subway system do at least some of the manufacturing in Massachusetts.
> 
> The provision set off a statewide search for sites by the various bidders. CRRC eventually settled on this 40-acre former Westinghouse site.
> 
> Westinghouse employed as many as 7,000 people on Page Boulevard and used the site as an early radio station before it closed in 1970. Ameristar cleared it with hopes of building a casino. When their bid failed, CRRC stepped in.
> 
> Since getting that $566 million contract in 2014 to manufacture 284 subway cars for the MBTA, CRRC has added more work.
> 
> In December, the MBTA voted to spend $277 million on 120 additional Red Line cars starting in June 2022, once the first order is completed. The proposal includes an option to purchase 14 more Red Line cars in the future.
> 
> Also in December, Southern California officials voted to buy 64 new subway cars for the Los Angeles-area Metro Red Line and Purple Line from CRRC at a cost of $178.4 million. The Los Angeles deal also comes with the option to buy more cars.
> 
> CRRC may be tasked with doing regular maintenance on transit cars owned by the MBTA. Massachusetts Transportation Secretary Stephanie Pollack said in December that there are very few contractors able to do that work and the T plans to step up its maintenance schedule and keep its cars in better shape for longer.
> 
> CRRC moved into the former Westinghouse office building on Page Boulevard in the last week of January, Smith said.
> 
> Smith is a veteran of plant startups, having helped establish automobile plants for major manufacturers in Alabama, Kentucky and Canada.
> 
> He said CRRC already has five local employees, with a sixth coming on board this month. He and his staff have interviewed hundreds of potential production workers and the first 22 have already been selected for intensive training here in the states.
> 
> Those 22 will be the first cohort of CRRC employees to go to China for more training. They will go, probably, in April. All told, CRRC will need about 200 production workers.
> 
> Construction continues at the site. Smith said work is on pace to be completed in the spring.
> 
> "We look like we are pretty well on schedule for April or May. That will lead to a three-month commissioning process. The factory should be ready to go by July of 2017, just about five months from now," Smith said.
> 
> The plant will reach full capacity in 2020, about a year after work begins on the Los Angeles cars.
> 
> At this point, CRRC already has enough work booked to keep the plant working through the year 2024.
> 
> That doesn't count the work CRRC is bidding on right now: cars for the New York City Subway and the Long Island Railroad.
> 
> The New York City Subway job alone could mean an order for 1,025 subway cars over five years. CRRC plans to build a separate plant for that project on an industrial brownfield in Fort Edward, New York, which is near Glens Falls and Saratoga Springs, 134 miles and an almost two-hour drive from Springfield.
> 
> Bo said in December that Springfield would possibly play a role manufacturing components -- the example he used was wheel assemblies called trucks -- for the New York cars.
> 
> But Springfield's facility is not large enough to serve New York City, which by itself is 40 percent of the U.S. market.
> 
> The cars will come to CRRC in Springfield as shells manufactured in China. Shipped here by sea, probably to the Port of Philadelphia and then carried north by rail, the shells will spend about three months at the Springfield factory getting everything from lights to motors installed. Then they'll get tested on the factory's 2,000-foot test track that will run along Interstate 291.
> 
> Springfield was once a national center for rail car manufacturing.
> 
> Wason Manufacturing Co., which was one of the largest makers of railroad cars and locomotives in the country, operated here from 1845 to the Great Depression. The Shelburne Falls Trolley Museum has a Wason trolley car.


I forgot to mention about the 1.3 billion Chicago metro deal.
It seems that CRRC Springfield alone cannot meet the demand of replacing all the deadly trains in US.
CRRC is quite aggressive in Australia, Africa and South America, but needs to do more in Europe though I acknowledge it is very hard in a mature railway market. Start with Central and Eastern Europe!

@Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Mista @AViet @Gibbs

@Gibbs R u in Melbourne?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yep wish NYC modernize subway soon, that would be a huge exports order!


I think all lines in US need replacement as soon as possible to avoid those crazy derailment and constant technical failures. Have you ever heard of any technical failure more than one hour in Shanghai metro? Maybe happen every 2-3 years? That is happening regularly in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

I think they have mixed different factories.

Apparently the 1.3 billion Chicago metro order won't be fulfilled in Springfield but locally in Chicago.












China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Corporation Ltd. Vice President Sun Yongcai speaks during a ground-breaking ceremony for a railcar assembly plant in Chicago, the United States, March 16, 2017. As the investor, CRRC Sifang America held a ground-breaking ceremony for a railcar assembly plant in Chicago's Southeast Side on Thursday. The investment by Chinese firm CRRC Sifang in Chicago will bring more job opportunities and contribute to the local economy, said Cui Tiankai, the Chinese Ambassador to the United States, in a letter to congratulate a new railcar assembly plant Thursday. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 567 million Boston
> 1.3 billion Chicago
> 137 million Philadelphia
> 647 million LA
> Hope good news about the San F. bid coming soon
> How about those deadly and damn old trains in NYC?
> Got to completely replace them!



*CRRC bonanza as railcars to supply US rail systems *
China Daily, March 29, 2017



Technicians adjust parts in a metro train in an assembly plant in one of CRRC's subsidiaries－CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co－in Zhuzhou, Hunan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese railcars will soon be humming along both coasts of the United States, after Beijing-headquartered China Railway Rolling Stock Corp signed deals with various US transport authorities.

"*We are helping President Donald Trump realize his infrastructure-rebuilding plan*," said Yu Weiping, vice-president of CRRC. "*It's win-win cooperation*."

In a deal worth up to $647 million, CRRC will build 64 new railcars for the Los Angeles subway system, *creating 50 local jobs*, according to the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority.

The news coincided with CRRC winning a $137.5 million bid to assemble 45 railcars for the Southeastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority, which was announced on Thursday in Philadelphia.

Earlier this month, CRRC Sifang America broke ground in Chicago for a $100 million plant to assemble railcars for the city's transportation authority. The deal is worth $1.3 billion.

In 2015, CRRC began construction of a $95 million plant in Springfield, Massachusetts, to build railcars for Boston's transit authority, in a contract worth $547 million.

"We are thrilled to have the opportunity to partner with (the LA Metro) to *design and build a state-of-the-art vehicle* for Los Angeles," said Jia Bo, vice-president for CRRC in Massachusetts, where the metro railcars will be assembled.

CRRC is planning a facility in the Los Angeles area to manufacture major components for propulsion, heating, ventilation, air conditioning and lighting systems for the cars, creating 50 local jobs. More than 60 percent of the component parts will be US-made.

"We will continue to engage the community and partner with organizations and institutions to stimulate the local economy through education, training and job creation," Jia said.

CRRC has committed to delivering the first pilot vehicle by the spring of 2020, and the entire base order of 64 subway cars by September 2021.

LA Metro also has the option to buy an additional 218 subway cars. The base order with options is valued at $647 million.

The metro cars' exteriors will be manufactured in one of CRRC's factories in Northeast China, while the final assembly will take place in Massachusetts.

Tony Liu, assistant marketing director at CRRC's Qingdao Sifang unit, said that the company remained focused on several US projects, including a San Francisco transit project.

"The rolling stock market in the US will come to another round of renewal for the existing fleet," Liu said. "*We see great potential for the market in the US in the coming decade."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> It seems that CRRC Springfield alone cannot meet the demand of replacing all the deadly trains in US.
> CRRC is quite aggressive in Australia, Africa and South America, but needs to do more in Europe though I acknowledge it is very hard in a mature railway market. Start with Central and Eastern Europe!



Very good news.

Integrate the CRRC with the Belt and Road (especially CEE) while also concentrating on immature markets with development opportunities such as the US.

I agree that breaking into mature Western European markets would offer a greater challenge.


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, March 28, 2017, 21:59
*MTR on the fast track to go global*
By Luo Weiteng





*(Graphic by Alex Tang/China Daily)*​
Hong Kong-based *MTR Corp* has *won the franchise to run one of the Britain’s busiest and largest commuter networks*, a landmark deal which shows how Asia’s financial hub could play a bigger part in the Belt and Road Initiative.

MTR formed a 30-percent-owned venture with Britain’s transport operator First Group to take over the running of South West Trains in a seven-year deal from August this year.

The £2.6 billion ($3.3 billion) contract, of which £1.2 billion will be reinvested in the railway, involves delivering 52,000 passenger places to London Waterloo station every day during peak hours by 2020. This requires a fleet of 90 new trains, with free Wi-Fi at all stations and on many trains.

Founded in the 1970s as the city’s sole commuter rail operator, MTR is 75.09-percent controlled by the Hong Kong government,

The deal puts MTR on course to beef up its presence in Britain after it was chosen in July 2014 to run the forthcoming Crossrail, recently renamed the Elizabeth Line, that spans London.

This also followed the company’s reported participation in bidding for part of the Sydney Metro City & Southwest rail contract worth up to HK$20 billion ($2.57 billion).

*READ MORE:* *MTR announces 3% Octopus rebate*

The bidding is for a franchise extension, after the firm was awarded operations of Sydney Metro North West link back in September 2014, via a 60-percent-owned venture.

"MTR, whose railway service in Hong Kong is known for a 99.9-percent punctuality record, stands as the poster child of how public service products could be offered in a highly efficient and profit-making manner in Hong Kong and even abroad,” said Fielding Chen Shiyuan, Hong Kong-based Asia economist at Bloomberg Intelligence.

The MTR’s global business footprint polishes Hong Kong’s brand as a leading exporter of management and operation expertise in public service.

Despite all the hype about Hong Kong’s role in the Belt and Road Initiative, Chen believed this was where the territory should sharpen its edge to seize the opportunity.

Projects along the Belt and Road route, like the China-Thailand high-speed railway, could give Hong Kong the chance to make a difference. “And MTR, with its prominent global recognition, is surely one of the flagship brands that SAR should promote,” Chen noted.

*ALSO READ:* *MTR: Long-awaited South Island Line opens*

Earlier this month, the transit operator posted a 3.2-percent increase in profit for last year from its Hong Kong transport operations, to HK$2.57 billion. Hong Kong transport services remained the biggest revenue contributor, accounting for roughly 40 percent of revenue.

As one of the few profitable railway operators in the world, whose ticket revenue more than covers operating costs, MTR also set an example for cities in the Chinese mainland, said Jacob Zhou, Hong Kong-based analyst with one of the “Big Four” accounting firms.

The railway giant was involved in the building of, and now operates, three metro lines in Beijing, and one metro line each in Shenzhen and Hangzhou. It should be given the green light for more projects to replicate its success in the country, where urban infrastructure construction is well underway, Zhou said.

"The story of bringing in competent foreign bidders to improve the quality of domestic public service products should also work for the Chinese mainland,” Zhou said. “MTR has what it takes to play a bigger role in China’s urbanization."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*CRRC bonanza as railcars to supply US rail systems*

By Hezi Jiang in New York - China Daily - March 29, 2017

_Chinese rolling stock producer lands contracts across the nation_





Technicians adjust parts in a metro train in an assembly plant in one of CRRC's subsidiaries - 
CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co - in Zhuzhou, Hunan province. (Photo/Xinhua)​
Chinese railcars will soon be humming along both coasts of the United States, after Beijing-headquartered China Railway Rolling Stock Corp signed deals with various US transport authorities.

"*We are helping President Donald Trump realize his infrastructure-rebuilding plan,*" said Yu Weiping, vice-president of CRRC. "_It's win-win cooperation._"

In a deal worth up to *US$647 million*, CRRC will build *64 new railcars* for the *Los Angeles subway system*, creating 50 local jobs, according to the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority.

The news coincided with *CRRC winning a US$137.5 million bid* to assemble *45 railcars* for the *Southeastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority*, which was announced on Thursday in Philadelphia.

Earlier this month, *CRRC Sifang America* broke ground in *Chicago* for a *US$100 million plant* to assemble railcars for the city's transportation authority. *The deal is worth US$1.3 billion.*

In 2015, CRRC began construction of a US$95 million plant in Springfield, Massachusetts, to build railcars for Boston's transit authority, in a contract worth US$547 million.

"_We are thrilled to have the opportunity to partner with (the LA Metro) to design and build a state-of-the-art vehicle for Los Angeles,_" said Jia Bo, vice-president for CRRC in Massachusetts, where the metro railcars will be assembled.

CRRC is planning a facility in the Los Angeles area to manufacture major components for propulsion, heating, ventilation, air conditioning and lighting systems for the cars, creating 50 local jobs. More than 60 percent of the component parts will be US-made.

"We will continue to engage the community and partner with organizations and institutions to stimulate the local economy through education, training and job creation," Jia said.

CRRC has committed to delivering the first pilot vehicle by the spring of 2020, and the entire base order of 64 subway cars by September 2021.

LA Metro also has the option to buy an additional 218 subway cars. The base order with options is valued at US$647 million.

The metro cars' exteriors will be manufactured in one of CRRC's factories in Northeast China, while the final assembly will take place in Massachusetts.

Tony Liu, assistant marketing director at CRRC's Qingdao Sifang unit, said that the company remained focused on several US projects, including a San Francisco transit project.

"_The rolling stock market in the US will come to another round of renewal for the existing fleet,_" Liu said. "_We see great potential for the market in the US in the coming decade._"

Reuters contributed to this story.

hezijiang@chinadailyusa.com

http://www.chinadailyasia.com/business/2017-03/29/content_15593329.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Btw, after watching the biopic of Deng Xiaoping, I watched also another TV series about *Premier Zhou Enlai*, a recent make (2016), titled as "Haitang Yijiu" 【海棠依旧】 (_Crab Apple Tree Still There_) both aired by CCTV 4 中文国际, one after another  The TV series Haitang Yijiu commemorates the 118th anniversary of former premier Zhou Enlai's birth and 95 years of the founding of the CCP. Read its story here.

It's a great TV series, worth very much of one's viewing time, I strongly recommend any one having interest upon the history of modern China to watch this series if has not yet. Unfortunately no EngSub, but there are episodes of Zhou met with Kissinger & President Nixon.

Below is the playlist of 41 episodes at youtube, uploaded by the series maker itself 

Haitang Yijiu 《海棠依旧》 (_Crab Apple Tree Still There_) (2016) - New TV series about China's First Premier: *Zhou Enlai's life and times*
【海棠依旧】周总理以中华崛起为己任，为国家操劳、为人民服务，鞠躬尽瘁的壮丽一生

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China to get rolling on stalled Indonesian high-speed rail line*

Chinese bank expected to release funds for project after delays in government clearances and local resistance to the route

By Liu Zhen, Kristin Huang - SCMP
PUBLISHED : Saturday, 25 March, 2017, 7:02am
UPDATED : Saturday, 25 March, 2017, 7:02am






China is expected to get moving “soon” on construction of Indonesia’s beleaguered high-speed rail project, a landmark venture for both countries.

China Development Bank could disburse pre-agreed loans for the 142km Jakarta-Bandung rail line as early as the end of this month, according to sources.

*The project has been stalled for over a year amid delays in government clearances and local resistance to the route*, but if it does go ahead, it will be a milestone in Beijing’s ambitions to export its high-speed rail technology around the world.

“_The project is now moving forward positively,_” *Soegeng Rahardjo, Indonesia’s ambassador to Beijing*, said on Tuesday (March 21).

Back on track: China’s high-speed railway project in Indonesia to resume soon as permit granted

Indonesian State-owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno also said on Tuesday the CDB funding would be in place as soon as the plan for the route was signed by Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

*The route plan had already been given approval by the ministers involved and submitted to the Cabinet Secretariat.*

“[The CDB] are still waiting for the ... plan, and if that’s done then there is no problem,” she said.

CDB has committed to cover around 75 per cent of the project’s US$5.2 billion cost, but reportedly under the condition that all of the land be acquired before disbursing the loans. Rini said CDB was not withholding funds for the land. “_So far they have already put in Rp 500 billion (HK$291 million),_” she said.

Zhang Mingliang, a Southeast Asian affairs analyst at Jinan University, said it would be a big step forward to have the funding in place *but there could be more obstacles on the way to the 2018 completion deadline* and *the 2019 target to have the line running*.

China is keen to export its high-speed rail technology and has made it a key element of its “One Belt, One Road” initiative to revive trade from Asia to Europe.






It’s made its biggest progress on the Indonesian project to connect Halim in East Jakarta to Tegalluar in Bandung, West Java, *fending off Japan in 2015 to win the bid to build and operate the line*. If realised, it would be *the first time another country has fully adopted Chinese high-speed rail standards, from train carriages to operating systems.*

Xu Liping, a specialist in Southeast Asian studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said countries in the region had less experience of and trust in the Chinese technology compared to that from the West and Japan.

To secure the deal, China offered the Indonesian government breaks on financing. Under the agreement, China Railway International will be in charge of 70 per cent of the construction work, while Indonesian state companies will handle the rest of the line.

*Ground was broken on the line in January last year but the project was halted soon after it started due to objections from provincial representatives on the route.*

Why does Indonesia cling to its plagued Chinese infrastructure projects?

Progress has been held back since then as the developer Kereta Cepat Indonesia China *has sought acquire land and clearance from disparate government departments.*

KCIC is a joint venture between China Railway International and an Indonesian consortium of four state-owned firms, with the Chinese holding 40 per cent of the shares.

“_China was too hasty to set up a model project in Southeast Asia and for ‘One Belt One Road’ ... and underestimated its difficulties,_” Zhang said. “_Even after the start of the actual construction work, political, economic, environmental, religious and labour issues could all well stumble this project in the future._”

*Additional reporting by Kristin Huang

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...et-rolling-stalled-indonesian-high-speed-rail*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> CDB has committed to cover around 75 per cent of the project’s US$5.2 billion cost, but reportedly under the condition that all of the land be acquired before disbursing the loans. Rini said CDB was not withholding funds for the land. “_So far they have already put in Rp 500 billion (HK$291 million),_” she said.



That's smart; let the national government handle whatever disputes there are without China side getting involved. Conditioning the release of the funds to the clearance by the government is also smart because it prevents any potential loss of investment due to post-release local troubles.

China has had some nasty experience on this account, therefore, it seems to be more careful now.

If Chinese companies were directly involved and confronted the locals, they would be made scapegoats and, under pressure, governments could walk back on their promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848491020899823616





*China's top train maker receives order from India*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-04-02 17:46:44 |Editor: Tian Shaohui

*DALIAN, April 2 (Xinhua)* -- An affiliated company under China's top train maker *CRRC Corporation has acquired a subway train order from Nagpur, India*, the company said Sunday.

*A total of 69 train coaches will be produced by CRRC Dalian for subway operations in Nagpur, the largest city in central India, according to an agreement signed by the company and a local subway company.*

The trains are for two urban rails in the city with a total length of 38 km.

The agreement, *signed on March 27*, *also includes a 10-year train maintenance project*, according to a statement by the company.

*CRRC Dalian received its first train order in May 2015, providing 112 train coaches for the Calcutta subway.*

With more cities planning to build urban rail systems, India has become an important potential market for Chinese train makers.

The order is expected to be completed this year, the statement said.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/02/c_136178624.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shi12jun




----------



## samsara

*Contract on building high-speed train project signed in Indonesia*

Source: Xinhua 2017-04-05

*JAKARTA, April 4 (Xinhua)* -- A consortium of Chinese and Indonesian firms on Tuesday signed a contract with KCIC, a firm tasked with monitoring the high-speed train project linking Jakarta to Bandung, unveiling the construction phase of the project.

The Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract was signed in the premises of Indonesia's state-run construction firm Wijaya Karya (Wika) here on Tuesday afternoon.

*The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as the first in the whole region of Southeast Asia.*

It is expected to be *built in three years* and *the high speed train could reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour*.

The train would make passengers experience shortened traveling time of *around half an hour between the two cities*, spurring economic activities along the line.

On behalf of firms of the consortium, Project Director of High Speed Railway Contract Consortium (HSRCC) Xiao Songxin said that *through good cooperation and communication, the project can be finished in 2019 as scheduled*.

"_We will work hard to attain the best quality standards for the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway train project,_" he said.

KCIC President Director Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan said that *the firm has settled most of the lingering problems*, *including the official permits* and *form of enterprises* to run the first project of high speed train in the country.

Hanggoro was also optimistic about negotiations with China Development Bank (CDB) *over 4.7 billion U.S. dollars of fund* to partly finance the project.

The signing of the contract was witnessed by Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xie Feng and Indonesia's Presidential Chief of Staff Teten Masduki.

Ambassador Xie believes that *with full support of the Chinese and the Indonesian governments* and hard work of contractors, the project can be settled on scheduled time.

Hailing the signing of the contract, Masduki said that *the project would lead to a breakthrough* in Indonesia's national train transport system.

"_*This project would become the cornerstone for Indonesia's train modernization,*_" he said.

Editor: Mu Xuequan

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/05/c_136182498.htm

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


"_The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as *the first in the whole region of Southeast Asia*._"

I just realized that this high-speed railway is the first in the entire Southeast Asia... therefore in this sense Indonesia is leading ahead of its neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> *China to get rolling on stalled Indonesian high-speed rail line*
> 
> Chinese bank expected to release funds for project after delays in government clearances and local resistance to the route
> 
> By Liu Zhen, Kristin Huang - SCMP
> PUBLISHED : Saturday, 25 March, 2017, 7:02am
> UPDATED : Saturday, 25 March, 2017, 7:02am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is expected to get moving “soon” on construction of Indonesia’s beleaguered high-speed rail project, a landmark venture for both countries.
> 
> China Development Bank could disburse pre-agreed loans for the 142km Jakarta-Bandung rail line as early as the end of this month, according to sources.
> 
> *The project has been stalled for over a year amid delays in government clearances and local resistance to the route*, but if it does go ahead, it will be a milestone in Beijing’s ambitions to export its high-speed rail technology around the world.
> 
> “_The project is now moving forward positively,_” *Soegeng Rahardjo, Indonesia’s ambassador to Beijing*, said on Tuesday (March 21).
> 
> Back on track: China’s high-speed railway project in Indonesia to resume soon as permit granted
> 
> Indonesian State-owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno also said on Tuesday the CDB funding would be in place as soon as the plan for the route was signed by Indonesian President Joko Widodo.
> 
> *The route plan had already been given approval by the ministers involved and submitted to the Cabinet Secretariat.*
> 
> “[The CDB] are still waiting for the ... plan, and if that’s done then there is no problem,” she said.
> 
> CDB has committed to cover around 75 per cent of the project’s US$5.2 billion cost, but reportedly under the condition that all of the land be acquired before disbursing the loans. Rini said CDB was not withholding funds for the land. “_So far they have already put in Rp 500 billion (HK$291 million),_” she said.
> 
> Zhang Mingliang, a Southeast Asian affairs analyst at Jinan University, said it would be a big step forward to have the funding in place *but there could be more obstacles on the way to the 2018 completion deadline* and *the 2019 target to have the line running*.
> 
> China is keen to export its high-speed rail technology and has made it a key element of its “One Belt, One Road” initiative to revive trade from Asia to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s made its biggest progress on the Indonesian project to connect Halim in East Jakarta to Tegalluar in Bandung, West Java, *fending off Japan in 2015 to win the bid to build and operate the line*. If realised, it would be *the first time another country has fully adopted Chinese high-speed rail standards, from train carriages to operating systems.*
> 
> Xu Liping, a specialist in Southeast Asian studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said countries in the region had less experience of and trust in the Chinese technology compared to that from the West and Japan.
> 
> To secure the deal, China offered the Indonesian government breaks on financing. Under the agreement, China Railway International will be in charge of 70 per cent of the construction work, while Indonesian state companies will handle the rest of the line.
> 
> *Ground was broken on the line in January last year but the project was halted soon after it started due to objections from provincial representatives on the route.*
> 
> Why does Indonesia cling to its plagued Chinese infrastructure projects?
> 
> Progress has been held back since then as the developer Kereta Cepat Indonesia China *has sought acquire land and clearance from disparate government departments.*
> 
> KCIC is a joint venture between China Railway International and an Indonesian consortium of four state-owned firms, with the Chinese holding 40 per cent of the shares.
> 
> “_China was too hasty to set up a model project in Southeast Asia and for ‘One Belt One Road’ ... and underestimated its difficulties,_” Zhang said. “_Even after the start of the actual construction work, political, economic, environmental, religious and labour issues could all well stumble this project in the future._”
> 
> *Additional reporting by Kristin Huang
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...et-rolling-stalled-indonesian-high-speed-rail*


Scrap this unprofitable project. Indos don't want you there. Just move on. Can't reason with religious nuts. At least the west can be reasoned with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> "_The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as *the first in the whole region of Southeast Asia*._"
> 
> I just realized that this high-speed railway is the first in the entire Southeast Asia... therefore in this sense Indonesia is leading ahead of its neighbors.



Now Indonesia has solid proof to argue about leading ASEAN in development work. First doing, then talking is the best way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Jlaw said:


> Scrap this unprofitable project. Indos don't want you there. Just move on. Can't reason with religious nuts. At least the west can be reasoned with.


The President Joko Widodo from Indonesia is an open minded leader, he's welcoming all win-win economic projects, incl. this HSR one. Compared to his immediate predecessor, he's much more willing to engage China in Indonesian economic development, with obvious progresses esp. in infrastructure development.

However one must understand that domestically President Joko Widodo administration is entrenched by many opposing forces from several political parties, in particular in the House of Representatives. This is a republic heavily inflicted with many crappy political fragmentation inside.

Moreover the Japan and its lobbying forces in Indonesia are overwhelming dominant, it's inevitable that China's efforts to invest there will undergo harsh opposition. Only perseverance, hard works and good qualities by the Chinese may dent the Japanese stronghold in this country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> The President Joko Widodo from Indonesia is an open minded leader, he's welcoming all win-win economic projects, incl. this HSR one. Compared to his immediate predecessor, he's much more willing to engage China in Indonesian economic development, with obvious progresses esp. in infrastructure development.
> 
> However one must understand that domestically President Joko Widodo administration is entrenched by many opposing forces from several political parties, in particular in the House of Representatives. This is a republic heavily inflicted with many crappy political fragmentation inside.
> 
> Moreover the Japan and its lobbying forces in Indonesia are overwhelming dominant, it's inevitable that China's efforts to invest there will undergo harsh opposition. Only perseverance, hard works and good qualities by the Chinese may dent the Japanese stronghold in this country!


That's just the way that country is. Doubt Japan has that much influence. Should that be the case they would have chosen Japan for HSR.


----------



## ahojunk

_If US wants value for money, no choice but to cooperate with China.
The others are more expensive._

========
*Chinese train maker expands US market*
By Gao Shi (People's Daily) 10:10, April 06, 2017





_Guests break ground for CRRC’s Chicago plant. (Photo by Gao Shi from People’s Daily)_

A mockup of the Orange Line car made by Chinese train maker CRRC Corporation made a debut to its future passengers on Monday at City Hall Plaza in Boston. It is the latest victory of the rail car builder to expand the US market.

Since the China-based rail car builder accessed to the US market in *2014, CCRC has grabbed 1,359 subway car and commuter train car orders in Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles and Philadelphia*. The past half year witnessed *184 subway car orders in Boston and Los Angeles, as well as 45 commuter train car deals in Philadelphia*.

CCRC President Liu Hualong said that the company not only expands the US market, but also boosts China-US cooperation in rail transit.

The manufacturer is building a plant in Springfield of Massachusetts, once the US’ manufacturing base. The city is also where China’s earliest overseas students like Rong Hong and Tien Yow Jeme started their dreams and careers.

When the Springfield plant broke ground on September 3, 2015, an old US man named Mike hang a banner writing “Welcome CRRC” on the wall of his bar to express a greeting to the Chinese maker.

The plant also *retained the century-year-old buildings to show a respect to local culture and tradition*. The decision was applauded by local residents.

The old industrial cluster located in southeast Chicago recorded the glorious days of the city’s manufacturing industry, but at the same time witnessed the far-flung decline of the country’s “Rust Belt”.

*But after Qingdao-based CRRC Sifang Co Ltd came to the land, the railway locomotive manufacturing industry of the city revitalized after 36 years of silence*. A ground-breaking ceremony of the maker’s plant was held in the city on March 16.

Rahm Emanuel, mayor of Chicago, held up his thumb for the manufacturer at the ceremony, saying that CCRC can not only serve the city, but provide made-in-Chicago products to more US cities by stretching to the western and central part, and even the whole US market.

“*We thank CCRC for bringing the rail car manufacturing projects to Chicago*,” he added.

While attending the ceremony with retired brother, Sean Williams said that they have been proud for the subway facilities in Chicago, and will be proud if rail cars assembled in the city could run on rail lines around the world in the near future. His family has been committed to railway locomotive for three generations.

As a hub of dimensional transport, Chicago drives the economic growth of the Greater Chicago region, US Senator Richard J. Durbin told the People’s Daily, adding that the city, a *manufacturing base of rail cars 50 years ago, now renews its glory thanks to CCRC*.

In order to better serve the US market, *CCRC decided to set up research and manufacturing centers for rail transit in the US*. Its staff were hired and trained in the US as well.





_Rahm Emanuel, mayor of Chicago, delivers a speech at the ground-breaking ceremony of CRRC’s Chicago plant. (Photo by Gao Shi from People’s Daily)_

The *418 subway cars to be delivered to Boston will be produced in the Springfield plant* that is expected to be completed in 2017. The *Chicago facility, upon completion, will build at least 168 subway trains each year*. It means the China-made locomotives will be endowed with US descent.

Liu Chengyong, general manager of CRRC Sifang’s American branch, commented that it will rejuvenate the 125-year-old subway system of Chicago, and fuel a common prosperity of the upstream and downstream of the rail transit industry.

Located in 41.8° N, Chicago often flirts with cold weather. To ensure the safety of passengers in such a unique environment, the Chinese maker applies the technologies of the Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway who is also always threatened by cold fronts.

The company, in Los Angeles, also introduced products made by transportation and equipment accessory manufacturers based in Guangzhou, Shenzhen and other Chinese cities. It, as a result, gave a boost to China’s total export of rail products covering the whole industrial chain.

These companies, by providing automotive, heating, ventilation, air conditioning, lighting equipment to the US rail manufacturing industry, also created more job positions for local community, and as a result broadened the prospects of Chinese firms in the US market. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

China's art of war is the most strategic than any major power ever did.

They conquer through economics rather than relying on brute military policing and force. Tremendously well planned and very, very impressive.

If anything, China has managed to secure the customer confidence. Absolutely praiseworthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Tshering22 said:


> China's art of war is the most strategic than any major power ever did.
> 
> They conquer through economics rather than relying on brute military policing and force. Tremendously well planned and very, very impressive.
> 
> If anything, China has managed to secure the customer confidence. Absolutely praiseworthy.



Nah, not what you think.

It's simple.

Just upskill and produce a better product at such a good price that the customer cannot refuse.

Many countries can produce a good and decent product, but can they do it at China cost and China speed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

ahojunk said:


> Nah, not what you think.
> 
> It's simple.
> 
> Just upskill and produce a better product at such a good price that the customer cannot refuse.
> 
> Many countries can produce a good and decent product, but can they do it at China cost and China speed?



That's the immediate gain.

What I am talking about is the long term gain.

Economic domination is far superior to military domination. The former brings in money while it makes the enemy submit, while the latter only makes the enemy even more belligerent and is a cost to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of China-Laos railway speeding up before rainy season*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-04-09 11:34:47 | Editor: huaxia


Photo taken on April 5, 2017 shows Chinese workers constructing the China-Laos railway's Muang Phonhong station in Laos. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)

*By Zhang Jianhua*

MUANG PHONHONG, Laos, April 9 (Xinhua) -- "This is my office, and also my bedroom," Project Manager Cai Li told Xinhua reporter while pointing at a small tent amid the roar of generator.

Located at the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong district in Lao central Vientiane Province, Cai's so-called "office and bedroom" is made from simple bamboo shelves covered by large plastic sheets. There is no working table in her "office" but only a bed, while office equipments and materials were placed on the floor.

"We have only electric fan to cool down the heat. I slept only three or four hours a day these days. So fortunately the chef came the day before so we are now able to have good meals," the 50-year-old manager talked about her living conditions at the site. Cai has just arrived at the site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong for one week.

"There is no other way because we have to rush to take advantages of dry season in Laos for construction," she said. Chinese companies are speeding up the construction of China-Laos railway after entering its first dry season since the railway construction was officially started on Dec. 25, 2016.

It is now dry season in Laos, the main construction period in tropical monsoon climate zone. Specifically for China-Laos railway construction, it is necessary to create favorable conditions for construction before the rainy season. For example, the tunnel must be excavated to a certain depth before the rainy season otherwise high rainfall might cause landslides.

China-Laos railway is a major strategic project which was reached and promoted by top leaders of the two countries. Speaking at the construction inaugural ceremony of China-Laos railway in late 2016, General Manager of China Railway International Co., Ltd and Chairman of Laos-China Railway Company Huang Difu said the China Railway Corporation will take the best of its advantages on railway management, technology and resources to lead other enterprises on survey and design, construction and equipment manufacturing among others, as well as cooperate with Lao government and relevant enterprises in order to construct and operate China-Laos railway in a good manner.



Photo taken on April 5, 2017 shows a Chinese cook preparing lunch at a temporary camp at the construction site of China-Laos railway's Muang Phonhong station, Laos. (Xinhua/Zhang Jianhua)


Huang pledged to resolutely implement the consensus reached by the two governments on railway construction and operation. On the basis of initial results, the company will continue strengthen communication and collaboration with Lao government at all levels, support each other, follow the plan and requirements so as to ensure high standards of quality and schedule, contributing to promoting socio-economic development of the two countries and prosperity of the two peoples.

China Railway No. 2 Group Co., Ltd is responsible for the construction of Muang Phonhong section. He Hongsong, head of construction commanding department of China Railway No. 2 Group Co., Ltd told Xinhua that the department held a meeting in early April to launch a campaign of "a 100-day of dry season working competition" to ensure the goal of full construction commence in June.

"We need to rush into the site and set up a safe, high quality working manner within 100 days in order to show the construction level of China railway agencies who dare to battle tough working conditions," Huang Ningshu, Party Secretary of the construction commanding department, said.

At the same time, the Lao side is also actively promoting the progress of China-Laos railway construction. At the end of March, the import of materials and equipments for railway construction embraced difficulties in Lao customs clearance. Right in early April, Lao government established a working group to approve the tax-free import of materials and equipments as well as set up a special lane for imports of materials and equipments for China-Laos railway construction.

Sometimes, villagers living near the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong took their children on motorcycles to the site for visit. Keobouphon Xayani (according to pronunciation), a Muang Phonhong villager, told reporter that villagers have been actively coordinating in construction demolition, while the initial construction of the railway has brought benefits to local residents.

"It is now easier for villagers to find jobs, while sales of agricultural products are better," the village chief told reporter.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of 414.332 kilometers with over 62.7 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. Construction of the project is scheduled for five years with investment of some 40 billion Chinese yuan (5.8 billion U.S. dollars), 70 percent of which comes from Chinese investment and the rest 30 percent from Lao side.

China-Laos railway is the first overseas route connecting with the railway system in China, using Chinese technology, equipment and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AViet

Respect to Chinese work ethic. If the project is done by a Western firm, even from a country with similar living standard to China, we will see how spoil they are. Campus with full facilities, every thing must be "American standard".

All of these extravagant spending will make the initial investment skyrocketing and instead of bringing benefit to the host country, it will make it poorer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction of China-Laos railway speeding up before rainy season*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-04-10

MUANG PHONHONG - "This is my office, and also my bedroom," Project Manager Cai Li told Xinhua reporter while pointing at a small tent amid the roar of generator.

Located at the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong district in Lao central Vientiane Province, Cai's so-called "office and bedroom" is made from simple bamboo shelves covered by large plastic sheets. There is no working table in her "office" but only a bed, while office equipments and materials were placed on the floor.

*"We have only electric fan to cool down the heat. I slept only three or four hours a day these days. So fortunately the chef came the day before so we are now able to have good meals,"* the 50-year-old manager talked about her living conditions at the site. Cai has just arrived at the site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong for one week.

"There is no other way because we have to rush to take advantages of dry season in Laos for construction," she said. *Chinese companies are speeding up the construction of China-Laos railway after entering its first dry season since the railway construction was officially started on Dec 25, 2016.*

It is now dry season in Laos, the main construction period in tropical monsoon climate zone. Specifically for China-Laos railway construction, it is necessary to create favorable conditions for construction before the rainy season. For example, the tunnel must be excavated to a certain depth before the rainy season otherwise high rainfall might cause landslides.

China-Laos railway is a major strategic project which was reached and promoted by top leaders of the two countries. Speaking at the construction inaugural ceremony of China-Laos railway in late 2016, General Manager of China Railway International Co., Ltd and Chairman of Laos-China Railway Company Huang Difu said the *China Railway Corporation will take the best of its advantages on railway management, technology and resources to lead other enterprises on survey and design, construction and equipment manufacturing among others,* as well as cooperate with Lao government and relevant enterprises in order to construct and operate China-Laos railway in a good manner.

Huang pledged to resolutely implement the consensus reached by the two governments on railway construction and operation. On the basis of initial results, the company will continue strengthen communication and collaboration with Lao government at all levels, support each other, follow the plan and requirements so as to ensure high standards of quality and schedule, contributing to promoting socio-economic development of the two countries and prosperity of the two peoples.

China Railway No 2 Group Co Ltd is responsible for the construction of Muang Phonhong section. He Hongsong, head of construction commanding department of China Railway No 2 Group Co, Ltd told Xinhua that the department held a meeting in early April to launch a campaign of *"a 100-day of dry season working competition"* to ensure the goal of full construction commence in June.

"We need to rush into the site and set up a safe, high quality working manner within 100 days in order to show the construction level of China railway agencies who dare to battle tough working conditions," Huang Ningshu, Party secretary of the construction commanding department, said.

*At the same time, the Lao side is also actively promoting the progress of China-Laos railway construction.* At the end of March, the import of materials and equipments for railway construction embraced difficulties in Lao customs clearance. Right in early April, Lao government established a working group to approve the tax-free import of materials and equipments as well as set up a special lane for imports of materials and equipments for China-Laos railway construction.

*Sometimes, villagers living near the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong took their children on motorcycles to the site for visit.* Keobouphon Xayani (according to pronunciation), a Muang Phonhong villager, told reporter that villagers have been actively coordinating in construction demolition, while the initial construction of the railway *has brought benefits to local residents. *

"It is now easier for villagers to find jobs, while sales of agricultural products are better," the village chief told reporter.

*The China-Laos railway has a total length of 414.332 kilometers with over 62.7 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane.* Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. Construction of the project is scheduled for five years with investment of some 40 billion Chinese yuan ($5.8 billion), 70 percent of which comes from Chinese investment and the rest 30 percent from Lao side.

China-Laos railway is the first overseas route connecting with the railway system in China, using Chinese technology, equipment and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Place Of Space

Mekong Area's rainy season is really annoying specially you have project in the open air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BRIEF-CRRC's units win five overseas contracts*

April 11, 2017

April 11 (Reuters) - CRRC Corp Ltd

* Says unit signs subway car sales contract worth 1.74 billion yuan ($252.23 million) with Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority

* Says unit signs 1.32 billion yuan sales contract with Malaysia's transportation authority

* Says unit wins train supply contract worth about 2.5 billion yuan for high speed rail project in Indonesia

* Says unit signs subway car sales contract worth 4.5 billion yuan with Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority

* Says unit signs coach supply contract worth 1.1 billion yuan with Pennsylvania's SEPTA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese train maker to build 22 multiple units for Malaysian railways*

(People's Daily Online) 17:00, April 12, 2017





_[File photo]_

China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), the world’s largest train builder, signed a $191 million contract with Malaysian authorities on March 11, promising to build 22 multiple units for the latter. The purchase marks the company’s first successful attempt to localize its manufacturing and management in Malaysia, which signifies great progress for China’s future rail exports, says a senior official.

According to CRRC’s official announcement, the company will build 13 hybrid electric multiple units and nine meter-gauge multiple units for Malaysia by the end of 2018. The design work of the units will be conducted by China's Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd., while the trains will be manufactured in Malaysia.

“The multiple units are specially designed for Malaysia’s transportation system. The hybrid electric multiple units will be equipped with *CRRC’s self-designed graphene-based supercapacitors*, which can power multiple units with greater efficiency and for longer periods. The meter-gauge multiple units are designed for Malaysia’s unique meter-gauge rail tracks,” Xu Houguang, deputy director of the press office at CRRC headquarters in Beijing, told Thepaper.cn.

According to Xu, the unprecedented contract has realized the company’s strategic goal of localizing its manufacturing and management in Malaysia. CRRC already has a Southeast Asia manufacturing center in Malaysia, and *Chinese companies have supplied 75 to 80 percent of the locomotives, coaches and related equipment currently in use in Malaysia*, according to Xinhua.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0412/c90000-9202029.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese company to build rail cars for LA Metro in U.S.*

Xinhua, April 13, 2017

Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (LA Metro) on Wednesday signed a 647 million-U.S.-dollar contract to purchase 282 rail cars from a Chinese company.

Under the contract, LA Metro will firstly pay 178 million dollars for 64 rail cars built by China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) to upgrade the U.S. county's subway system.

Of the first batch of HR 4000 rail cars to be delivered by September 2021, 30 will replace the 25-year-old Red and Purple Line trains and 34 will serve the Purple Line Extension that is expected to open in 2023.

"We anticipate there will be 50,000 weekday boardings once all seven new stations are built, and there will be nearly 80,000 new daily trips on this entire Metro rail system as a result of the opening of the Purple Line Extension," LA Metro CEO Phillip A. Washington said at a signing ceremony.

"We are going to need these trains to meet our future ridership demand," he added.

A new facility will also be purchased in the LA region to manufacture major components for propulsion, heating, ventilation, air conditioning and lighting systems.

Therefore, the contract will create about 50 jobs generating up to 38 million dollars in local wages and benefits. About 10 percent of all the new jobs will be created for disadvantaged workers and workers from lower social economic communities.

"We work with the local companies, local government and local educational institutions to create a win-win situation," CRRC President Xi Guohua told Xinhua.

"We will create job opportunities, increase tax revenue and stimulate the local economy through our partnership and collaborations," he said.

As required by LA Metro, the new trains will run up to 120 kph and can be in service for 40 years.

Compared with the existing trains, the new cars also come with improvements for passengers' experience, including active line maps, LED displays and special designs between the train sets which will allow people to move more freely from one car to another.

Washington said LA Metro, which transports about 1.3 million passengers per day, is making the county an "infrastructure capital of the world."

"CRRC is now a partner in that endeavor," he said. 

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-04/13/content_40616139.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Argentina revamps rail transport with China's help *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-13 12:15:44_|_Editor: Tian Shaohui_

LLAVALLOL, Argentina, April 12 (Xinhua) -- Argentina has embarked on an ambitious plan to upgrade its dilapidated rail transport, taking China as a key partner providing both technology and manpower.

Xinhua toured workshops serving the network's central Roca Line, in Llavallol, a town located 33 km south of the capital Buenos Aires, where technicians from China's CRRC Sifang Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. are working side by side with their Argentinian counterparts on the binational undertaking.

The technicians arrive daily by special transport to carry out maintenance work on trains that the Argentine government has purchased to completely revamp the network's Roca, Sarmiento and Mitre lines.

The China-made trains are quieter than their precursors, some of which date from the 1970s, and are more energy efficient, even though passenger cars are air conditioned.

The modern cars also have special features for commuters with disabilities, and are installed with security cameras and a safety system that prevents the train from moving while doors are open.

Yang Haijun, who has worked in Argentina for the past three years as a CRRC administrator and head technician, said he took an instant liking to the locals.

"With just a 'hello,' I sensed their friendship and enthusiasm," Yang told Xinhua.

They are also quick to learn, he said.

"Argentinians are very studious. At the beginning, we offered the country technological and operational services as the Argentinians did not know how to handle the trains well. But after receiving our training, which lasted for two years, they have mastered the technology," said Yang.

Fabian Malvillini, general coordinator of Engineering Management at the state-run rail operator SOFSE, the agency responsible for running and maintaining the lines, has 30 years of experience in rail transit.

The upgrade has been notable, he said, especially in terms of bolstering safety features.

"For us, it means a very significant technological change, mainly in terms of security. It is a very good product and we are very pleased to be able to work with the engineering staff (from China), who are very good people and very professional," said Malvillini.

The modernization of the rail is also making maintenance work easier, he said.

"The technological changes have really simplified maintenance, because the systems, such as traction and alternate currents, require maintenance that is much faster and simpler," said Malvillini.

On the other hand, the trains' high-tech aspects are proving more challenging.

"In contrast, we do have to train a lot in computing. Many of the systems are computerized, so we have to train people, and they (the Chinese technicians) help us with that," Malvillini said.

"Personally, I have learned a lot from the traction system, which is different, new and novel in the metropolitan network, and the knowledge they transmit to us on a day to day basis," he added.

The Roca Line is the most heavily used within the metropolitan rail network, which serves the capital and surrounding communities.

Figures from the national transport commission (CNRT) show 329.5 million commuters used the system's seven lines in 2015, with Roca transporting 128.7 million.

The decision to modernize the system followed a tragic accident in February 2012 that left 51 passengers dead and another 789 injured, after a train on the Sarmiento Line failed to break as it entered the Once Station.

After the third worst rail accident in the country's history, then President Cristina Fernandez (2007-2015) decided to partner with China to improve the capital's transit system, a partnership that continues under her successor Mauricio Macri.

The two countries are also working together to modernize Argentina's cargo rail network.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*Rail car maker rebounds in 2017*
By Zhong Nan and Zheng Yiran in Beijing and Tian Xuefei in Harbin | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-18 08:24

CRRC Qiqihar Rolling Stock Co, China's biggest freight train manufacturer by production volume, received 7,900 freight car orders from home and abroad in the first quarter, gaining new growth momentum after two years of declining market conditions, its officials said on Monday.

"The deals indicate that the global commodity flows are back on track as many countries are raising the demand in either buying new rail vehicles or replacing the old models," said Chang Wenyu, deputy general manager of CRRC Qiqihar, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp.

China Railway Corp, the country's railway operator, remained the manufacturer's biggest customer, ordering 7,500 cargo cars, with the remaining 400 sold to South Korea for cement tanker cars.

"Many of our overseas opportunities, such as the South Korean one, come from the development of the Belt and Road Initiative and from Africa's increasing demand for infrastructure projects, especially in fast-growing markets such as Kenya, Nigeria and Ethiopia," said Chang Wenyu, deputy general manager of CRRC Qiqihar.

In addition to rail cars sold to South Korea, CRRC Qiqihar has shipped the first 60 cargo cars to the Mombasa-Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway in Kenya, with a second group of 500 on their way.

Partnering with China Road and Bridge Corp, the company took up the 10-year maintenance and repair service contract for the Mombasa-Nairobi railway. This project is CRRC Qiqihar's first service business in an overseas market.

Cui Shihai, deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qiqihar, said that the company is eyeing both domestic and international markets to promote the upgrading of its products.

The company just launched a new type of product, the piggyback wagon, to further compete with road transportation. Such freight cars can carry trucks to further cut transportation time and fuel cost, especially for long-distance journeys.

The company encountered its first financial loss in 2015, affected by the declining demand for global commodities including coal, oil, steel and construction materials between 2014 and 2016.

But 2017 appears to be a turnaround for the company. During the first quarter, sales revenue of CRRC Qiqihar reached 940 million yuan ($137 million), up 84.31 percent from a year earlier. The company maintained and repaired a total of 2,550 freight cars between January and March.

The company has exported more than 40,000 freight cars to more than 30 countries and regions, including the United States, Brazil, Australia and Kazakhstan.

It started production on 150 cargo cars for New Zealand's state-run KiwiRail this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese bus maker sees soaring exports*
(Xinhua) 09:59, April 23, 2017

ZHENGZHOU, April 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese leading bus maker Zhengzhou Yutong Bus has seen its export volume for the first quarter rising by 56 percent annually, thanks to opportunities brought about by the Belt and Road initiative.

According to the company, it has recently received an order for 500 large buses from Myanmar. The company has delivered over 1,000 passenger buses to Myanmar since it entered the country in 2010.

Company officials said the Belt and Road initiative and the "Made in China 2025" plan are offering more chances for the company to expand global presence.

Yutong's products have been sold to more than 40 countries along the Belt and Road. Yutong has carried out production and technology cooperation with countries including Myanmar, Pakistan, Iran and Cuba, and auto parts from Yutong can be assembled in those countries.

In 2016, the company exported 110 buses to Bulgaria, the first time China's passenger buses entered the EU market in batches.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Rail car maker rebounds in 2017*
> By Zhong Nan and Zheng Yiran in Beijing and Tian Xuefei in Harbin | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-18 08:24
> 
> CRRC Qiqihar Rolling Stock Co, China's biggest freight train manufacturer by production volume, received 7,900 freight car orders from home and abroad in the first quarter, gaining new growth momentum after two years of declining market conditions, its officials said on Monday.
> 
> "The deals indicate that the global commodity flows are back on track as many countries are raising the demand in either buying new rail vehicles or replacing the old models," said Chang Wenyu, deputy general manager of CRRC Qiqihar, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp.
> 
> China Railway Corp, the country's railway operator, remained the manufacturer's biggest customer, ordering 7,500 cargo cars, with the remaining 400 sold to South Korea for cement tanker cars.
> 
> "Many of our overseas opportunities, such as the South Korean one, come from the development of the Belt and Road Initiative and from Africa's increasing demand for infrastructure projects, especially in fast-growing markets such as Kenya, Nigeria and Ethiopia," said Chang Wenyu, deputy general manager of CRRC Qiqihar.
> 
> In addition to rail cars sold to South Korea, CRRC Qiqihar has shipped the first 60 cargo cars to the Mombasa-Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway in Kenya, with a second group of 500 on their way.
> 
> Partnering with China Road and Bridge Corp, the company took up the 10-year maintenance and repair service contract for the Mombasa-Nairobi railway. This project is CRRC Qiqihar's first service business in an overseas market.
> 
> Cui Shihai, deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qiqihar, said that the company is eyeing both domestic and international markets to promote the upgrading of its products.
> 
> The company just launched a new type of product, the piggyback wagon, to further compete with road transportation. Such freight cars can carry trucks to further cut transportation time and fuel cost, especially for long-distance journeys.
> 
> The company encountered its first financial loss in 2015, affected by the declining demand for global commodities including coal, oil, steel and construction materials between 2014 and 2016.
> 
> But 2017 appears to be a turnaround for the company. During the first quarter, sales revenue of CRRC Qiqihar reached 940 million yuan ($137 million), up 84.31 percent from a year earlier. The company maintained and repaired a total of 2,550 freight cars between January and March.
> 
> The company has exported more than 40,000 freight cars to more than 30 countries and regions, including the United States, Brazil, Australia and Kazakhstan.
> 
> It started production on 150 cargo cars for New Zealand's state-run KiwiRail this month.


Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*US workers receive subway technology training in China*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 13:47, April 26, 2017




A total of 33 employees from the Springfield, Massachusetts base of Chinese rail-car builder China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Massachusetts have come to China for a three-month training program on subway technology.

It is the latest interaction between China and the U.S. on rail transportation, though the history of such interactions date back many years. In September 1872, 30 Chinese children were selected by the government of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1912) to study in the U.S., including a pioneering Chinese rail engineer named Zhan Tianyou.

The American employees are scheduled to receive training from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. Ltd., based in Changchun, Jilin province. After going through technical training, the employees will be assigned to workshops to put their new knowledge into action.

The employees will eventually be in charge of CRRC subway contracts in Boston and Los Angeles. They are expected to pass on their knowledge to colleagues after returning to the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> A total of 33 employees from the Springfield, Massachusetts base of Chinese rail-car builder China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Massachusetts have come to China for a three-month training program on subway technology.



Teach them good skills but protect industrial secrets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRRC Sleeper Train in Thailand!*

*
























*

@somsak @Mista @powastick @ahojunk @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856770963572219906

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Ukraine offers China Railways to invest in subway, bridge and high-speed rail link*

Wednesday, 26 April, 2017 - 14:12 (EEST) 

The Ukrainian government on Tuesday offered China Railway International Group (CRIG) a number of infrastructure investment opportunities, including the fourth line of the Kyiv Metro and the construction of a bridge, the Ministry of Economic Development and Trade wrote on Twitter, Global Construction Review reports.

The ministry published two tweets to say that it had held talks with CRIG, and that the Chinese giant was ”ready to invest in Ukrainian infrastructure.”

It continued: ”We can offer six projects for investment, in particular a new bridge in Kyiv and the fourth line of the subway,” GCR reports.

The present metro system, which opened in 1960, has 52 stations divided between three routes. The fourth Podilsko-Vyhurivska line would run southwest to northeast, crossing the Dnipro at the future business center of Rybalskiy Island.

The Kyiv Council expects the construction of the line to cost about $1.3 billion. According to the Ukrainian News agency, CRIG has offered to pay for 85% of the cost.

This news follows on from reports in the Kyiv Pravda online newspaper last week that CRIG was interested in building a high-speed rail link between Kyiv Central Railway Station and Boryspil International Airport.

The report quoted the Ministry of Economic Development as saying the Chinese company was interested in the Air Express project, and that it planned to hold meetings with the company on April 24.

CRIG is a subsidiary of China Railways, the second largest construction company in the world, according to the Engineering News-Record. 

http://uaposition.com/latest-news/u...ys-invest-subway-bridge-high-speed-rail-link/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Chinese develop transport projects in Russian region of Leningrad*

26.04.2017 09:42

Author: Tatiana Kanunnikova

*The government of the Leningrad region, Russia, and investors from China are going to commence soon the detailed design of projects for light rail transit (LRT) and the construction of transport hub in Devyatkino, the press office of the regional administration reports on Wednesday.*

The Chinese partners have expressed their interest in investing in the construction of light rail transit lines on the territory of the Leningrad region.

“The potential for cooperation in the field of transport security is great. We have already have prepared the project design for the construction of LRT lines from St. Petersburg to Vsevolozhsk and Sertolovo, while Chinese partners have experience in the implementation of similar projects both at home and in Russia”, - the press office quotes the region’s Governor Alexander Drozdenko, following a meeting with the delegation from China’s autonomous region of Inner Mongolia.

http://russianconstruction.com/news...-projects-in-russian-region-of-leningrad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somsak

AndrewJin said:


> *CRRC Sleeper Train in Thailand!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 393180
> View attachment 393181
> View attachment 393184
> View attachment 393179
> View attachment 393182
> View attachment 393183
> View attachment 393178
> View attachment 393177
> *
> 
> @somsak @Mista @powastick @ahojunk @anant_s


Cool. I will try them.


----------



## JSCh

Friday, May 5, 2017, 11:16
*CRRC to build plant in Canada*
By Zhong Nan in Beijing and Liu Mingtai in Changchun



This June 12, 2016 photo shows a booth of CRRC at an expo in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province. (Photo / IC)

China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's railway vehicle and equipment manufacturer and exporter, announced on Thursday that it will build a plant in Canada to further expand its marketing channels in North America.

The train maker said in a statement that the new facility, located in Moncton in New Brunswick, will create more than 200 jobs in the first phase and generate more than US$1 million in tax revenue for the local government annually. The plant is capable of manufacturing heavy load, special railway vehicles and railway vehicle brakes.

The plant was jointly set up by Sichuan-based CRRC Meishan Co Ltd, a freight train maker under CRRC, Moncton-based ARS Canada Rolling Stock Inc, a local railcar manufacturer and service supplier, and a CRRC subsidiary in Hong Kong. They gained approval from the Canadian government in June 2016.

CRRC said the establishment of this facility will enhance its market presence in North America. However, the company's headquarters in Beijing did not disclose the total investment amount and designed manufacturing capacity.

The new company's main business is to carry out sales of cargo trains, research and development work for freight trains that can be operated in North America, as well as manufacturing freight trains including open-top wagons, covered wagons, tankers and flat cars.

The statement said that CRRC's long-term goal is to assemble freight trains and provide after-sale services to clients in Canada.

"Canada is rich in commodity goods including copper ore, nickel ore, iron ore, petroleum, wheat, soybean and other agricultural products. It is a good growth point for Chinese cargo train manufacturers to carry out a localization strategy in the country," said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

Feng said as CRRC's other subsidiaries such as CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd and CRRC Changchun Co Ltd have built manufacturing facilities in Illinois and Massachusetts to produce passenger trains in the United States, so it is possible for its Canadian facility to supply cargo trains to the markets in the US sooner or later.

CRRC Meishan so far has shipped more than 5,000 freight trains to the global market. It also produces special vehicles for clients in resource-rich countries such as Australia and Argentina.

Pan Shuping, general manager of CRRC Meishan, said it is necessary to conduct research and development in fast-growing markets such as Southeast Asia, Africa and Latin America, because they have different standards in railway infrastructure and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

China’s oldest railway equipment maker will export the country’s first stainless steel trains to North America, according to China Daily. Philadelphia’s transit agency will buy 45 multi-level commuter rail cars, with an option for 10 more, from CRRC Tangshan Co., a unit of the state-owned China Railway Rolling Stock Co., the paper reported. It said the deal closes a loop because the rail company founded in 1881 made China’s first steam locomotive, which ran on wheels made by a Philadelphia company. But while the rail car shells are being exported from China, they still meet "Buy America" requirements because most of the parts, labor and fabrication will be handled at CRRC’s plant in Springfield, Massachusetts, according to a statement from the Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority. THE CONTEXT: China hopes to play a bigger role in helping the U.S. replace its aging infrastructure.

*In Other Reports:*

JET AGE: China’s first modern large jet, expected to make its maiden flight Friday in Shanghai, poses no immediate threat to Airbus SE and Boeing Co., the official Xinhua News Agency said in an analysis. The 158-174 seat C919 made by state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. will compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, and is a step toward relying less on foreign airliners, Xinhua said. Boeing, the largest U.S. exporter, last year estimated that China will need 6,810 new planes worth $1 trillion over the next 20 years.
EXCESS CAPACITY: The Belt and Road Initiative, President Xi Jinping’s sweeping plan to better link China to the global economy by reviving ancient land and sea trade routes, isn’t a strategy to export excess industrial capacity, the Xinhua News Agency said. Rather, the proposal "brings shared benefits to all," Wang Yiwei, a professor at the School of International Relations at Renmin University, said at a press briefing, according to the state-run news service. THE CONTEXT: Official media has been ramping up coverage of the initiative before Xi convenes a May 14-15 summit dedicated to the initiative with 28 heads of state in Beijing.
INVITATION: China remains open to "any form" of U.S. involvement in Belt and Road, the Global Times reported, citing Ruan Zongze, vice president of the China Institute of International Studies. U.S. President Donald Trump shouldn’t follow the Obama administration in steering clear of the initiative, the Communist Party tabloid said.
_— With assistance by Jeff Kearns, and Miao Han
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/...-is-china-s-first-to-u-s-eye-on-chinese-media
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese companies boost Iran's rail network*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-05-10 14:23 







Subway train assembly plant employees work at a site in Tehran, Iran, September 4, 2016. The plant is a branch of Tehran Wagon Manufacturing Co, a joint venture between Iran and China's CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co and the NORINCO International Cooperation Co. At present, Tehran's five subway lines, all built by Chinese companies, are in service. The building of Line 6 is also being constructed by Chinese companies and will be completed later this year, with the project costing $1.2 billion. [Photo/Xinhua]






Employees work at a subway train assembly plant in Tehran, Iran, September 4, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese-manufactured subway trains delivered to Turkey *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-14 14:23:53_|_Editor: liuxin_





SHIJIAZHUANG, May 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese railway equipment manufacturer CRRC Tangshan said Sunday that it has delivered all 95 subway carriages to Turkey's port city Izmir.

The company said these trains are equipped with six-axis hinge joints that ensure smooth changes of direction.

The 19 subway trains, with 95 carriages in total, were designed for Izmir's metro transit service. The first shipment of 55 carriages have already been put into use in the city.

Each subway train has a maximum capacity of 1,286 passengers, according to CRRC Tangshan, which is based in north China's Hebei Province. The company is capable of making high-speed railway trains that run up to 350 kph.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Chinese-manufactured subway trains delivered to Turkey *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-14 14:23:53_|_Editor: liuxin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIJIAZHUANG, May 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese railway equipment manufacturer CRRC Tangshan said Sunday that it has delivered all 95 subway carriages to Turkey's port city Izmir.
> 
> The company said these trains are equipped with six-axis hinge joints that ensure smooth changes of direction.
> 
> The 19 subway trains, with 95 carriages in total, were designed for Izmir's metro transit service. The first shipment of 55 carriages have already been put into use in the city.
> 
> Each subway train has a maximum capacity of 1,286 passengers, according to CRRC Tangshan, which is based in north China's Hebei Province. The company is capable of making high-speed railway trains that run up to 350 kph.
> 
> View attachment 396670
> 
> View attachment 396671​


Nice trains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Commuter train in KL, Malaysia *

*




*
*















*
*



*

@powastick @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/Fr...il&utm_term=0_5d4083d243-18959a5030-380877669
*Full steam ahead for start of Laos-China railway*
Hundreds of trucks carrying machinery and equipment for construction of the Laos-China railway have entered Laos after being delayed at the border, a senior government official has said.

A special lane has now been allocated at China's Mohan and Laos' Boten border crossing to facilitate the passage of the trucks, the project coordinator in Luang Namtha province, Mr Chanthachone Keolakhone, told _Vientiane Times _on Friday.

A taskforce team was created last week to man the special truck lane. It will inspect and approve the imported items, which are exempt from tariff payments.

The team comprises officials from the customs, public works and transport sectors as well as representatives of the Laos-China Joint Railway Company and shipping company, Mr Chanthachone said.

Authorities in charge met on March 28 and 29 in Oudomxay and Luang Namtha provinces to discuss ways to accelerate the project. They plan to speed up the import of machinery and equipment and arrange for compensation and resettlement for people who will have to relocate to make way for the railway.

Minister of Public Works and Transport and Chairman of the Laos-China Railway Project Supervisory Committee, Dr Bounchanh Sinthavong, told those attending the meetings to ensure proper implementation of the project, especially by facilitating the import of machinery and equipment.

Preparations are now underway to start the boring of tunnels. The 417-km railway will have 75 tunnels with a combined length of 197.83km and work is expected to begin before the upcoming rainy season, Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport and Chairman of the Laos-China Railway Project Management Committee, Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong, told _Vientiane Times _on Friday.

�Tunnel entrances are being prepared for boring. We expect to begin boring before the rainy season and once the rain comes we can work inside the tunnels,� said Mr Lattanamany, who was in the northern provinces.

Chinese contactors warned that boring should start soon before the start of the rainy season so that workers can carry out construction inside the tunnels during the rain.

If not, construction will likely be delayed until the rainy season ends as starting boring during the rain would increase the risk of a landslide.

The Laos-China Railway Project Supervisory Committee agreed to arrange temporary resettlement for local households who must relocate and will find them permanent homes at a later date, the _Socio-economic _newspaper reported.

Officials in charge have negotiated with villagers whose land is needed for the railway and have handed over their land to Chinese contractors.

Six Chinese contractors will carry out construction of the US$5.8 million railway, with completion slated for 2021.

Officials said villagers fully supported the construction of the railway, which will link Vientiane to the Chinese border.

*By Souksakhone Vaenkeo 
(Latest Update April 3, 2017)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

powastick said:


> http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/Fr...il&utm_term=0_5d4083d243-18959a5030-380877669
> *Full steam ahead for start of Laos-China railway*
> Hundreds of trucks carrying machinery and equipment for construction of the Laos-China railway have entered Laos after being delayed at the border, a senior government official has said.
> 
> A special lane has now been allocated at China's Mohan and Laos' Boten border crossing to facilitate the passage of the trucks, the project coordinator in Luang Namtha province, Mr Chanthachone Keolakhone, told _Vientiane Times _on Friday.
> 
> A taskforce team was created last week to man the special truck lane. It will inspect and approve the imported items, which are exempt from tariff payments.
> 
> The team comprises officials from the customs, public works and transport sectors as well as representatives of the Laos-China Joint Railway Company and shipping company, Mr Chanthachone said.
> 
> Authorities in charge met on March 28 and 29 in Oudomxay and Luang Namtha provinces to discuss ways to accelerate the project. They plan to speed up the import of machinery and equipment and arrange for compensation and resettlement for people who will have to relocate to make way for the railway.
> 
> Minister of Public Works and Transport and Chairman of the Laos-China Railway Project Supervisory Committee, Dr Bounchanh Sinthavong, told those attending the meetings to ensure proper implementation of the project, especially by facilitating the import of machinery and equipment.
> 
> Preparations are now underway to start the boring of tunnels. The 417-km railway will have 75 tunnels with a combined length of 197.83km and work is expected to begin before the upcoming rainy season, Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport and Chairman of the Laos-China Railway Project Management Committee, Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong, told _Vientiane Times _on Friday.
> 
> �Tunnel entrances are being prepared for boring. We expect to begin boring before the rainy season and once the rain comes we can work inside the tunnels,� said Mr Lattanamany, who was in the northern provinces.
> 
> Chinese contactors warned that boring should start soon before the start of the rainy season so that workers can carry out construction inside the tunnels during the rain.
> 
> If not, construction will likely be delayed until the rainy season ends as starting boring during the rain would increase the risk of a landslide.
> 
> The Laos-China Railway Project Supervisory Committee agreed to arrange temporary resettlement for local households who must relocate and will find them permanent homes at a later date, the _Socio-economic _newspaper reported.
> 
> Officials in charge have negotiated with villagers whose land is needed for the railway and have handed over their land to Chinese contractors.
> 
> Six Chinese contractors will carry out construction of the US$5.8 million railway, with completion slated for 2021.
> 
> Officials said villagers fully supported the construction of the railway, which will link Vientiane to the Chinese border.
> 
> *By Souksakhone Vaenkeo
> (Latest Update April 3, 2017)*


China-Laos railway construction progressing well with many tunnels being bored despite rainfalls: official.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864656887299661825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> *Ukraine offers China Railways to invest in subway, bridge and high-speed rail link*
> 
> Wednesday, 26 April, 2017 - 14:12 (EEST)
> 
> The Ukrainian government on Tuesday offered China Railway International Group (CRIG) a number of infrastructure investment opportunities, including the fourth line of the Kyiv Metro and the construction of a bridge, the Ministry of Economic Development and Trade wrote on Twitter, Global Construction Review reports.
> 
> The ministry published two tweets to say that it had held talks with CRIG, and that the Chinese giant was ”ready to invest in Ukrainian infrastructure.”
> 
> It continued: ”We can offer six projects for investment, in particular a new bridge in Kyiv and the fourth line of the subway,” GCR reports.
> 
> The present metro system, which opened in 1960, has 52 stations divided between three routes. The fourth Podilsko-Vyhurivska line would run southwest to northeast, crossing the Dnipro at the future business center of Rybalskiy Island.
> 
> The Kyiv Council expects the construction of the line to cost about $1.3 billion. According to the Ukrainian News agency, CRIG has offered to pay for 85% of the cost.
> 
> This news follows on from reports in the Kyiv Pravda online newspaper last week that CRIG was interested in building a high-speed rail link between Kyiv Central Railway Station and Boryspil International Airport.
> 
> The report quoted the Ministry of Economic Development as saying the Chinese company was interested in the Air Express project, and that it planned to hold meetings with the company on April 24.
> 
> CRIG is a subsidiary of China Railways, the second largest construction company in the world, according to the Engineering News-Record.
> 
> http://uaposition.com/latest-news/u...ys-invest-subway-bridge-high-speed-rail-link/


*CHINA MUST BE EXTREMELY CAUTIOUS in investing in the broke Kiev government!!

Last time China lost billions of dollar investment there due to the coup d'état in Kiev in 2014!!

I wish China will stay away from providing credit there... UKR is just not creditworthy and its government is hardly reliable! Dunno if China gets any good quality physical collateral there.*



Tshering22 said:


> That's the immediate gain.
> 
> What I am talking about is the long term gain.
> 
> Economic domination is far superior to military domination. The former brings in money while it makes the enemy submit, while the latter only makes the enemy even more belligerent and is a cost to the country.


*True as you said*... but you missed out that resorting to military means gives the possibility of outright LOOTING... almost instantaneously, and no need for much longer, more arduous hard works, unlike the Chinese ways! Should check where's all the Libyan gold reserves today (as well as the Kiev's gold reserves)   though this is not the Chinese way of getting prosperous as shown by Zheng He Expeditions or earlier Silk Road exchanges. Simply not the Chinese way as shown throughout its long history, an obvious fact conveniently ignored by all the captured media!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction of Thailand-China railway to start in 2017*
Xinhua, May 17, 2017

The construction of Thailand-China railway project from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, which will be further extended to Nong Khai on the Thai-Lao border in the future, will start in 2017 for sure, Chatchai Thipsunaree, Permanent Secretary of Thailand's Ministry of Transport, said on Tuesday.

*"We (Thailand and China) are almost done with the contract, 90 percent I will say, the construction will start in this year for sure," *Chatchai told Xinhua after a press conference of the Transport Ministry.

Thai Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith also mentioned the railway project at the press conference, saying it is a project of great importance to the kingdom, as it will connect Thailand with neighboring countries.

*The current project, 252 km high speed railway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, will be extended another 355 km to Nong Khai on the Thai-Lao border, connecting with China-Lao railway from Vientiane to Kunming in China's southern Yunnan Province*, according to Arkhom.

*The railway is also to be extended to the south, to Kuala Lumpur and finally Singapore, Arkhom said.*

The Thai government also plans to build a public-private partnership high-speed rail from Bangkok to Rayong to connect with the Thailand-China railway project.

Several Thai experts told Xinhua earlier that they want the railway plan to be implemented in a faster way.

Aksornsri Phanishsarn, director of Thai-Chinese Strategic Research Centre, National Research Council, told Xinhua that she hopes that China can help to push the Thailand-China railway project for it to become a "successful case" of cooperation between countries.

Swai Visavanant, senior researcher at Chulalongkorn University's China Study Center, urged the Thai government to quickly move toward the implementation of the railway project, otherwise, Thailand may lose a good chance in its development.

According to Arkhom, China and Thailand still need to agree on three things, such as materials for the construction, consulting fee and whether it is necessary for Chinese engineers to get Thai engineering certifications before they come to work in the kingdom.

@somsak , @powastick , @sinait , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sinait

TaiShang said:


> *Construction of Thailand-China railway to start in 2017*
> Xinhua, May 17, 2017
> 
> The construction of Thailand-China railway project from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, which will be further extended to Nong Khai on the Thai-Lao border in the future, will start in 2017 for sure, Chatchai Thipsunaree, Permanent Secretary of Thailand's Ministry of Transport, said on Tuesday.
> 
> *"We (Thailand and China) are almost done with the contract, 90 percent I will say, the construction will start in this year for sure," *Chatchai told Xinhua after a press conference of the Transport Ministry.
> 
> Thai Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith also mentioned the railway project at the press conference, saying it is a project of great importance to the kingdom, as it will connect Thailand with neighboring countries.
> 
> *The current project, 252 km high speed railway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, will be extended another 355 km to Nong Khai on the Thai-Lao border, connecting with China-Lao railway from Vientiane to Kunming in China's southern Yunnan Province*, according to Arkhom.
> 
> *The railway is also to be extended to the south, to Kuala Lumpur and finally Singapore, Arkhom said.*
> 
> The Thai government also plans to build a public-private partnership high-speed rail from Bangkok to Rayong to connect with the Thailand-China railway project.
> 
> Several Thai experts told Xinhua earlier that they want the railway plan to be implemented in a faster way.
> 
> Aksornsri Phanishsarn, director of Thai-Chinese Strategic Research Centre, National Research Council, told Xinhua that she hopes that China can help to push the Thailand-China railway project for it to become a "successful case" of cooperation between countries.
> 
> Swai Visavanant, senior researcher at Chulalongkorn University's China Study Center, urged the Thai government to quickly move toward the implementation of the railway project, otherwise, Thailand may lose a good chance in its development.
> 
> According to Arkhom, China and Thailand still need to agree on three things, such as materials for the construction, consulting fee and whether it is necessary for Chinese engineers to get Thai engineering certifications before they come to work in the kingdom.


Have been hearing this railway from China to Singapore for ages. Finally not a dream anymore. 
Many years ago, I had wondered about this "Middle Kingdom" title and name of China. 
China has now truly made itself '*中国*' literally.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Place Of Space

sinait said:


> Have been hearing this railway from China to Singapore for ages. Finally not a dream anymore.
> Many years ago, I had wondered about this "Middle Kingdom" title and name of China.
> China has now truly made itself '*中国*' literally.
> .


Every country is middle kingdom if you see their issued national map, but only China realized it and call ourself middle kingdom confidently.

The construction will be very fast after research and financial stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

sinait said:


> Have been hearing this railway from China to Singapore for ages. Finally not a dream anymore.
> Many years ago, I had wondered about this "Middle Kingdom" title and name of China.
> China has now truly made itself '*中国*' literally.
> .



I believe that the Belt and Road places China at the helm of the emerging new Globalization, an entirely different phenomenon that the Western-led globalization. 

But *中国 *will always remain the central entity, not the least because China's (as well as a general East Asian trait) fierce sense of sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somsak

Don't believe in any thing Thai government said or sign until buying contract signed and 1st payment paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, May 18, 2017, 12:14
*CREG digs deep to expand abroad*
By Zhong Nan and Shi Baoyin in Zhengzhou



Tunneling machines stand ready for delivery at the China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co plant in Zhengzhou, Henan province. (Sha Lang / For China Daily)

China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co, the country's biggest manufacturer of tunnel boring machines by both production capacity and revenue, will ship eight sets of the giant machines to international markets including Israel and Singapore in the second half of this year, its chairman said.

CREG, a unit of State-owned China Railway Group Ltd, focuses on the development and production of shield tunneling machines and tunnel boring machines. China used to completely rely on imports until 2008 when CREG independently developed its own shield tunneling machine after six years of research.

Chairman Tan Shunhui said CREG planned to establish new operation centers in Australia, the United States and Italy over the next three years.

He said it would build sales networks and team up with local dealers, as well as handling tender and bid processes in more overseas projects, especially those countries and regions related to the Belt and Road Initiative.

"Many of these opportunities come from these markets' growing demand for subway projects, water conservation, railways, highways and underground crossings," Tan said.

He said that undeveloped infrastructure poses a bottleneck to economic development in countries and regions related to the initiative.

The Zhengzhou-based company has so far produced some 592 tunnel boring machines for both the domestic and international markets, including 25 sets for international destinations such as Vietnam, Lebanon, India and Malaysia.

CREG's sales totaled 4.86 billion yuan ($704 million) in 2016, up 152 percent year-on-year, while export volumes last year reached 370 million yuan, up 203 percent from 2015.

The company said its tunneling machines had notable advantages over traditional excavators because they were safer, faster and more convenient. They can operate totally underground, without disturbing traffic above. Moreover, they freed up staff from dangerous work.

CREG already opened an operation center in Germany to handle European contracts and others in Singapore and Hong Kong to manage its Asian and African projects. It also supplied pipe jacking machines and auxiliary equipment to clients in South Korea and Iran.

"We found that many developed markets have increasing demand to expand their metro networks," Tan said.

He said the company's next priority was securing orders for tunnel-engineering equipment from high-speed railway projects in the United Kingdom and Turin's water improvement project in Italy. The company has more than 2,260 employees, including 80 technicians carrying out consultancy and after sales work in overseas markets.

Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development in Beijing, said Chinese engineering equipment makers are set to become some of the largest beneficiaries of the Belt and Road Initiative.

"It is critical for them to enhance brand recognition and a localization process to further compete with those established rivals from Japan, Germany, Sweden and the United States," Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Thursday, May 18, 2017, 12:14
> *CREG digs deep to expand abroad*
> By Zhong Nan and Shi Baoyin in Zhengzhou
> 
> 
> 
> Tunneling machines stand ready for delivery at the China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co plant in Zhengzhou, Henan province. (Sha Lang / For China Daily)
> 
> China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co, the country's biggest manufacturer of tunnel boring machines by both production capacity and revenue, will ship eight sets of the giant machines to international markets including Israel and Singapore in the second half of this year, its chairman said.
> 
> CREG, a unit of State-owned China Railway Group Ltd, focuses on the development and production of shield tunneling machines and tunnel boring machines. China used to completely rely on imports until 2008 when CREG independently developed its own shield tunneling machine after six years of research.
> 
> Chairman Tan Shunhui said CREG planned to establish new operation centers in Australia, the United States and Italy over the next three years.
> 
> He said it would build sales networks and team up with local dealers, as well as handling tender and bid processes in more overseas projects, especially those countries and regions related to the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> "Many of these opportunities come from these markets' growing demand for subway projects, water conservation, railways, highways and underground crossings," Tan said.
> 
> He said that undeveloped infrastructure poses a bottleneck to economic development in countries and regions related to the initiative.
> 
> The Zhengzhou-based company has so far produced some 592 tunnel boring machines for both the domestic and international markets, including 25 sets for international destinations such as Vietnam, Lebanon, India and Malaysia.
> 
> CREG's sales totaled 4.86 billion yuan ($704 million) in 2016, up 152 percent year-on-year, while export volumes last year reached 370 million yuan, up 203 percent from 2015.
> 
> The company said its tunneling machines had notable advantages over traditional excavators because they were safer, faster and more convenient. They can operate totally underground, without disturbing traffic above. Moreover, they freed up staff from dangerous work.
> 
> CREG already opened an operation center in Germany to handle European contracts and others in Singapore and Hong Kong to manage its Asian and African projects. It also supplied pipe jacking machines and auxiliary equipment to clients in South Korea and Iran.
> 
> "We found that many developed markets have increasing demand to expand their metro networks," Tan said.
> 
> He said the company's next priority was securing orders for tunnel-engineering equipment from high-speed railway projects in the United Kingdom and Turin's water improvement project in Italy. The company has more than 2,260 employees, including 80 technicians carrying out consultancy and after sales work in overseas markets.
> 
> Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development in Beijing, said Chinese engineering equipment makers are set to become some of the largest beneficiaries of the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> "It is critical for them to enhance brand recognition and a localization process to further compete with those established rivals from Japan, Germany, Sweden and the United States," Sun said.


Such export is what China needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

May 17, 2017 07:08 PM

*CRRC Wins Train Supply Deal in Montreal*

By Lu Bingyang, Zhang Erchi and Yang Ge

(Beijing) — Leading Chinese railway equipment maker CRRC Corp. Ltd. has won a contract to supply cars to the Montreal area’s mass transit operator, marking its first deal in Canada and the latest in a recent string of similar contracts in the lucrative North American market.

But the victory also raised strong objections from hometown incumbent Bombardier Inc., the only other bidder, which complained that its Chinese rival was unqualified for the work.

CRRC won the award from the Agence Métropolitaine de Transport, the transport authority for the Montreal area in Canada’s French-speaking Quebec province, several sources familiar with the deal told Caixin. The deal is worth about 350 million yuan ($51 million), and requires CRRC to begin supplying cars for the city’s commuter rail network within 24 months of the signing of an agreement.

An initial round of bids for the project failed after the tender attracted Bombardier as the lone bidder. That prompted the Montreal rail authority to say that only 15% of production for the cost of the project be localized, relaxed from a previous requirement of 25%. Even after that change, a second round of bidding only attracted Bombardier and CRRC.

The size of CRRC’s bid was far smaller than Bombardier’s, about half as large, the sources told Caixin.

On losing the deal, Bombardier complained that CRRC had no experience building such cars, even though it has *won a recent string of deals* to supply subway cars to systems in a number of U.S. cities, including Chicago, Philadelphia and Boston.

CRRC also recently* scored its first contract* to supply subway cars to India.

Bombardier also complained that CRRC’s car designs have yet to receive approval from relevant Canadian transport authorities, a spokesman told local publication Les Affaires, which first broke the news of the deal.

China has spent trillions of yuan over the last decade building up state-of-the-art subway and high-speed rail systems throughout the country, providing greater mobility within and between cities as part of its transition from a planned to a free-market economy. That process has created a group of companies like CRRC, which have developed cutting-edge technologies that many are now trying to export.

As the domestic spending spree starts to taper off, CRRC and other rail specialists are trying to make up for the slowdown by looking for opportunities abroad.

*Contact reporter Yang Ge* (geyang@caixin.com)

http://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-05-17/101091696.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/02/c_136178624.htm

*China's top train maker receives order from India*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-04-02 17:46:44|Editor: Tian Shaohui



@Bussard Ramjet
@Surya Kiran

DALIAN, April 2 (Xinhua) -- An affiliated company under China's top train maker CRRC Corporation has acquired a subway train order from Nagpur, India, the company said Sunday.

A total of 69 train coaches will be produced by CRRC Dalian for subway operations in Nagpur, the largest city in central India, according to an agreement signed by the company and a local subway company.

The trains are for two urban rails in the city with a total length of 38 km.

The agreement, signed on March 27, also includes a 10-year train maintenance project, according to a statement by the company.

CRRC Dalian received its first train order in May 2015, providing 112 train coaches for the Calcutta subway.

With more cities planning to build urban rail systems, India has become an important potential market for Chinese train makers.

The order is expected to be completed this year, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Hanoi citizens satisfied with the capital's
first urban light rail line built by Chinese company*

The first light rail line of Hanoi, the capital city of Vietnam, has exhibited its sample station Sunday. The 13 km line with 12 stations, has been constructed by *China Railway Sixth Group Co.Ltd.* *It has started in 2012 and is expected to enter commercial use in 2018.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866285294022262786

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> *Hanoi citizens satisfied with the capital's
> first urban light rail line built by Chinese company*
> 
> The first light rail line of Hanoi, the capital city of Vietnam, has exhibited its sample station Sunday. The 13 km line with 12 stations, has been constructed by *China Railway Sixth Group Co.Ltd.* *It has started in 2012 and is expected to enter commercial use in 2018.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866285294022262786


屌越九。乞兒無得選。如果唔同鷹so what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta is set to officially launch the new standard gauge railway that will connect the coastal city of Mombasa and the capital city, Nairobi, on the 31st of May.

Uhuru is expected to hold an event at the container terminal at the port in Mombasa on 30th before taking the train ride from Mombasa to Nairobi the following day. The President will commission the newly built terminus before takeoff and the terminuses on stop overs.

A Chinese delegation from the Asian county’s State Council will be at the launch.

“China who provided the funds through loans that the SGR was built will be sending a senior delegation of the State Council at that launch,” State House Spokesperson Manoah Esipisu said Sunday during his weekly press briefing at the State House.

President Kenyatta has secured funding from the Export-Import Bank of China to continue with the building of the railway line from Naivasha to Kisumu city (third largest city in Kenya on Lake Victoria) where the government intends to build a new port.

“The President reached agreements on new partnership with China and some of those agreements include support for funding for the Exim Bank of China for the next phase of the SGR that will take it from Naivasha to Kisumu,” said the State house spokesperson.

The Kenya Railway Corporation (KRC has estimated that the Nairobi- Naivasha section of the SGR will cost about US $ 1.5 billion according to Capital FM.


Follow

President of Kenya 

✔@PresidentKE
I also reached an agreement with President Xi that China will support the vision to extend the SGR to Uganda and Kigali, Rwanda.

11:43 PM - 15 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=864159402500161539


116116 Retweets


139139 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy




Although no official price has been released on the cost of tickets across the two major cities, the new SGR is expected to lower the cost of traveling and the times used as well.


Follow

SGR Kenya @SGR_Kenya
President Uhuru Kenyatta will officialy commission the SGR on May 31st by taking the maiden trip from Mombasa to Nairobi. #RaringToGo

11:35 PM - 21 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866331676108050432


3838 Retweets


4747 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy





Follow

SGR Kenya @SGR_Kenya
Well trained crew, comfortable dining cars, lavatory facilities and comfortable sleeper cabins. Your trips will be memorable.#RaringToGo

5:34 PM - 21 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866240868495360001


109109 Retweets


133133 likes
https://africa.cgtn.com/2017/05/22/kenya-to-launch-its-mega-railway-project-end-of-may/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*SGR an invaluable learning chance, say local workers*
By Vincent Achuka | Updated Sat, May 20th 2017 at 00:00 GMT +3





_*Transport Principal Secretary Paul Mwangi gets into a SGR locomotive engine at the Port of Mombasa soon after it was off loaded. (Photo: Gideon Maundu/Standard)
*_​Before joining the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) construction three years ago, 46-year-old Robert Karisa was a mason. Last week he was supervising last-minute engineering works for a drainage section at section 9 near Voi ahead of the launch of the project in two weeks.

Hired to lay bricks when the project started in 2013, the mason from Malindi who only had a grade two certificate from a local polytechnic learnt and worked his way up as works progressed. He now issues instructions to the 40 people working under him.

“I trained myself from grade 3 to grade 1 and later through learning while on the project I gained enough knowledge that the company made me an engineer,” he says. He adds, “I may not have a university degree but the knowledge I have gained from working with the best in the world puts me at par with the rest.”

On the day we visited he was supervising renovation of drainages and a fence, a role which at the beginning of the project would have been assigned to a Chinese engineer.

He is not alone. Some 120 years since the British imported 30,000 Indians to build the metre gauge railway because of their experience, the thousands of Kenyans who have been at the centre of Kenya’s most ambitious infrastructure project were forced to learn on the job.

*Train first*
Through China Road and Bridge Company’s (CRBC) policy of “train first and deploy later,” the railway has been an interface for knowledge transfer between the world’s second largest economy and East Africa’s largest economy. This policy saying “Unskilled worker today, engineer tomorrow” is largely displayed at the entrance of Mtitu Rail Girders and Sleepers factory, which is 253 kilometres from Mombasa on the SGR.

This factory, which was the nerve centre of the whole project produced some 600 bridge sections and 12,000 track sections that went to the railway, which will be launched by President Uhuru Kenyatta on June 1. But most importantly are the skills that the over 25,000 Kenyans employed on the railway learnt. “We have an elaborate training programme after which trainees are awarded a certificate to remain relevant even after the project,” says Julius Li, external resources manager of CRBC.

“This is part of the key objectives of the contract we signed with government,” he says. Jacob Mutua, who has a degree in mining and processing engineering from the Jomo Kenyatta University of Agriculture and Technology (JKUAT) was first taken to Shanghai, China for further training before being hired.

“It is an engineer’s job to ascertain the level at ballast; one of the main components used in rail construction would succumb if subjected to weight or chemicals,” he says.

“Every material that has been used in constructing the railway like sand, water, cement, steel beams or the soil on which the railway has passed has to be tested. This is way beyond what I learnt in school,” he explains from a workshop in Voi.

Some 98 bridges forming 28.2km and 967 culverts stretch on the 428 kilometre line between Mombasa and Nairobi. This includes the 1.6km bridge at Tsavo, which is the longest in Africa.

Transport Cabinet Secretary James Macharia says the knowledge learnt will enable Kenya run the railway on her own once a 10-year concession given to CRBC ends.

* ALSO READ:  Kenya Railways receives SGR locomotives  *

“Sixty students have already been sponsored to study railway engineering at Beijing Baoji University in China and another 40 will leave next month,” he says. Among the 60 are seven women who have trained to be train drivers. Officials at CRBC and the Ministry of Transport say one of the seven women will drive the maiden ride on June 1 from Nairobi to Mombasa.

Some like Caleb Bironga, a senior lab technician now on his third project with Chinese companies, have mastered a bit of the language, something that has come in handy since most of the machines used are made in China. “I can easily work using most machines even without them being calibrated to English,” he says. “If there is one thing I will tell my grandchildren, it is that I was part of history,” he says.

Says Macharia, “Knowledge transfer is critical since it makes sure that the project we are launching is sustainable. The bitter truth is that we do not have the knowledge yet to run this project since the technology is new to us but the Chinese will not run it forever since it is very expensive.”

Already, more than 300 students are undergoing training locally and in the field. It is expected that by the end of this year, a further 500 students will have completed their training.

When the Sunday Standard travelled along the line last week, engineers were testing an automatic signaling system and fine-tuning the train scheduling routine. The signaling system operates on a fibre optic cable that runs parallel to the line supported by an independent electricity supply.

*Best of Africa*
Benjamin Wu, a Chinese engineer in charge of electric system, terms Kenyan employees as the most motivated in all the countries he has worked in Africa.

* ALSO READ:  Kenya eyes infrastructure fund from China’s Sh15 trillion Silk Road initiative *

On the day Saturday Standard team met him, he was supervising the repair of an electric fence that had been brought down by elephants at the Tsavo National Park.

“The weather, temperature and air quality in Kenya is almost perfect. Kenyans are very smart and very willing to learn from Chinese engineers to gain knowledge. Everyone here wants to make their life better,” he says.

Interestingly, Wu, who was working in Tanzania before coming to Kenya has even mastered the Swahili language, removing the barrier which we noticed during our trip was a huge challenge to the Chinese employees who are working on the railway.



SGR an invaluable learning chance, say local workers :: Kenya - The Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Uganda hails China’s $8 billion loan for East Africa railway*
By Brian Ngugi | Business Daily, Kenya May 24, 2017






Uganda has welcomed China’s ‘‘generous’’ Sh860billion loan to three East African countries for the construction of a *hi-speed standard gauge railway from Mombasa to Kigali*.

Uganda Works and Transport minister Monica Azuba welcomed *China’s Sh370 billion loan to Kenya* for the Naivasha-Malaba section saying *Uganda had also sought Sh236.5 billion* for the 273kilometre Malaba-Kampala section.

_“Construction of the 273 kilometre standard gauge railway from Malaba to Kampala is starting this year. Not expected but starting,”_ she said in a tweet posted on the ministry’s website.​
The comments follow President Uhuru Kenyatta’s disclosure that *China’s Exim Bank* had agreed to inject Sh370 billion in the Naivasha-Malaba railway which is expected to be constructed at the same time with the Malaba-Kampala line for the next 40 months.

While *China Road and Bridge Construction* is undertaking Kenya’s second phase from Nairobi to Naivasha, Uganda has contracted *China Harbour Engineering Company* to build the Malaba-Kampala line.

The disclosures come hardly a week before Kenya commissions the Sh327 billion *Mombasa-Nairobi SGR* project which will see passenger travel time between the two cities reduce from 10 hours by bus to four and a half by train, while cargo transit time will reduce to eight hours from the traditional four days by truck.




KENYA: The three types of 1435 mm gauge diesel locomotives which CRRC Qishuyan is supplying for the 473 km Mombasa – Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway were unveiled at the factory in China on December 16, 2016.​
*Rwanda’s High Commissioner to Kenya James Kimonyo haas confirmed that the country is seeking Sh123.5 billion* from China’s Exim Bank for construction of their section to Kigali.

Ms Azuba said that they had learnt tough lessons from Kenya’s experience and had embarked on land acquisition in the past one year and had secured 60 per cent of the land and cleared it for construction.

She added that all affected persons had been compensated with structures found on the way demolished, a detailed engineering plan prepared and new roads were now underway to ensure the project runs smoothly.

_“We are working with Kenya to synchronise construction of SGR and we salute our partners for their cooperation. We have also agreed that the Mombasa-Kampala SGR will be run by the same operator upon completion,” _she said.​
https://asokoinsight.com/news/uganda-hails-chinas-8-billion-loan-for-east-africa-railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, May 25, 2017
* Argentina receives more wagons from China *
Written by Keith Barrow






ARGENTINA’s minister of transport Mr Guillermo Dietrich visited the port of Buenos Aires on May 24 to witness the delivery of a batch of 156 Chinese-built wagons for Argentinean Trains Cargo.

CRRC is supplying 107 diesel locomotives and 3509 wagons to Argentina under contracts signed in December 2014.

The latest batch comprises 122 wagons for the Belgrano Norte network and 34 vehicles for the San Martín line, and takes the total number of wagons delivered to 2963.

According to the Ministry of Transport, 1600km of track on the Belgrano network will be rehabilitated by 2019 in a project which is being financed through a credit facility with China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC).

During this month’s visit of Argentina’s president Mr Mauricio Macri to Beijing a further agreement was signed which adds a $US 1.6bn credit facility to the $US 2.47bn already allocated.

The delegation signed a $US 2.4bn contract with China Railway Construction Corporation for the renovation of 1600km of track on the San Martín Line. Together with the introduction of new locomotives and rolling stock, the modernisation of infrastructure will increase the capacity of the San Martín Line from 2.3 million tonnes to more than 13 million tonnes by 2024.


http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rgentina-receives-more-wagons-from-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Thursday, May 25, 2017
> * Argentina receives more wagons from China *
> Written by Keith Barrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARGENTINA’s minister of transport Mr Guillermo Dietrich visited the port of Buenos Aires on May 24 to witness the delivery of a batch of 156 Chinese-built wagons for Argentinean Trains Cargo.
> 
> CRRC is supplying 107 diesel locomotives and 3509 wagons to Argentina under contracts signed in December 2014.
> 
> The latest batch comprises 122 wagons for the Belgrano Norte network and 34 vehicles for the San Martín line, and takes the total number of wagons delivered to 2963.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Transport, 1600km of track on the Belgrano network will be rehabilitated by 2019 in a project which is being financed through a credit facility with China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC).
> 
> During this month’s visit of Argentina’s president Mr Mauricio Macri to Beijing a further agreement was signed which adds a $US 1.6bn credit facility to the $US 2.47bn already allocated.
> 
> The delegation signed a $US 2.4bn contract with China Railway Construction Corporation for the renovation of 1600km of track on the San Martín Line. Together with the introduction of new locomotives and rolling stock, the modernisation of infrastructure will increase the capacity of the San Martín Line from 2.3 million tonnes to more than 13 million tonnes by 2024.
> 
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rgentina-receives-more-wagons-from-china.html


wow, hundreds of Chinese trains are now operating in South America!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese railway builder secures 1.47 bln USD order from Nigeria*
Guo Jing, China Plus Published: 2017-05-26 18:30:55

China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) signed an agreement with the Nigerian government for the second phase of the Abuja mass rail transit construction.



The rail construction linking Abuja and Kaduna by China Railway Construction Corporation was completed in December 2014. [Photo: Xinhua]

The rail is designed to be 32.5 kilometers in length with a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour, according to an announcement issued by CRCC on Thursday.

The total construction is planned to last 54 months with an investment of 1.47 billion US dollars.

The two sides also inked deals over on motor train unit purchases and the operation management of the phase one project. The CRCC will offer 12 diesel coach sets, car depot appliance and three years of maintenance services.

The latest deals are not the first of their kind for CRCC in Nigeria. In November 2014, the Chinese company signed a contract worth 11.97 billion US dollars with the Nigerian government for a coastal railway line linking Nigeria's economic capital Lagos in the west with Calabar, the capital of the country's Cross River state, in the east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, June 08, 2017, 11:04
*CRRC on the fast track for global expansion*
By Zhong Nan in Beijing, Feng Zhiwei in Changsha and Liu Mingtai in Changchun



A worker guides two bullet trains to connect at a CRRC plant in Qingdao, Shandong province. CRRC hopes to take a 10 to 15 percent global market share by 2020. (Tang Ke / For China Daily)

*Editor's note:*_ In the run-up to the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, China Daily will cover a series of key projects and advanced equipment of national importance, showcasing the country's huge improvements and relentless efforts in manufacturing upgrading and innovation._

China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's railway vehicle manufacturer, plans to establish 11 regional branches throughout the world by 2020 and further target key markets including Europe, North America, Russia and Central Asian countries, said a top executive.

The 11 regional branches will be set up in countries such as Russia, the United Kingdom, South Africa and Australia. The company wants to manufacture trains, purchase parts, and build maintenance and service facilities through a localization strategy and hiring local employees in key markets in 2020.

CRRC set up its first regional branch for North America in Massachusetts last year. The branch is designed to coordinate its businesses and participate in project bidding in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

CRRC President Xi Guohua said the group plans to conclude one or two overseas acquisition deals this year and accelerate exports of both its products and technical standards for 160-kilometer-per-hour electric trains, cargo EMU trains, new energy trains and piggyback wagons.

CRRC is currently in talks with the Czech Republic's Skoda Transportation AS for a 100 percent stake, a move to increase its market share in Europe's railway markets.

The Czech company mainly produces trams, electric locomotives, carriages and electric buses, as well as traction motors and complete drives for traffic systems. If the deal is sealed, this will be the first time the Chinese group has taken over a full-set rail transit equipment manufacturer.

"Our market development strategy has already shifted from only shipping trains to overseas markets to building a global network to compete with established foreign rivals," said Xi.

CRRC hopes to take a 10 to 15 percent global market share and is expecting to raise the total volume of its overseas orders to $15 billion in 2020.

"Even though a lot of money can be made from selling trains, providing maintenance services and selling trains directly in overseas markets can also be profitable and convenient," said Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission.

The competition is fierce. Foreign rivals such as Siemens AG of Germany, France's Alstom Group and Bombardier Inc of Canada, have all built their global service and sales networks to boost their sales revenue in major overseas markets in Asia, the Middle East and Europe.

CRRC has so far pushed a number of products, including high-speed trains that can run at 350 kph, middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated shuttles, high-speed commuter trains running at a maximum speed of 140 kph, piggyback wagons, hydrogen-powered tramcars and oil-electricity hybrid locomotive, into both the global and domestic markets.

In addition to producing trains, CRRC has diversified its product categories to include semiconductors, new energy vehicles, new materials, offshore engineering products and industrial robots.

Hunan-based CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, a subsidiary of CRRC, announced last week that it has developed a smart bus to tap lucrative urban transit markets in both the domestic and global markets.

A standard bus is about 30 meters long and equipped with sensors that can read the dimensions of roads and plan its own route, and a standard bus has three carriages with a capacity of 300 people.

It costs around 400 million yuan ($58 million) to 700 million yuan to build a kilometer of metro line. Such a bus costs up to 15 million yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wheels to be exported to USA for double-decker trains*





@TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan should consider connecting these underground training. System from gwadar Karachi Lahore upper parts of country


----------



## JSCh

* Thai PM set to speed up Thailand-China railway project *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-13 19:16:40_|_Editor: MJ_





BANGKOK, June 13 (Xinhua) -- Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha confirmed on Tuesday he will use Article 44 next week to accelerate the Thailand-China railway project.

Speaking at Government House following a weekly cabinet meeting, Prayut said he will certainly use the Article 44 absolute power to solve legal snags involving the construction of an initial stretch of the 252 km high-speed train project between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima province.

That is part of the rail project primarily designed to link southwest China's Yunnan province with northeastern Thailand via northern Laos.

He said that the delay in the Thailand-China railway project due to legal difficulties had already been discussed by his cabinet members and that Article 44 will be enforced next week.

He said he had not intended to use his absolute power which, he said, was eventually needed to put forward the railway project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Monday, June 19, 2017, 10:48
*Using Belt and Road as track to metro services*
By Chai Hua

_*Shenzhen Metro is exporting urban rail management expertise to world*_



Qiu An, a trainer at Shenzhen Metro, shares rail vehicle maintenance tips with two local colleagues in Addis Ababa, the capital of Ethiopia. (Provided To China Daily)

Shenzhen Metro Group Co Ltd, a State-owned urban railway operator in Guangdong province, is exporting its management expertise and its model of urban transportation service to economies participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

Its first project involves two light railway lines totalling 34 kilometers in Addis Ababa, the capital of Ethiopia.

Established in 1998, Shenzhen Metro is the first Chinese metro firm to go global.

China Railway Group Ltd was contracted to undertake the project construction work in 2014.

Shenzhen Metro will be responsible for managing, operating, maintaining and training local staff in the first 41 months.

"The light rail transit will operate 16 hours per day, moving over 100,000 passengers on average," said Yuan Hulin, head of overseas business at Shenzhen Metro. "This will greatly relieve traffic jam on local streets."

On April 25, Shenzhen Metro and China Railway Group teamed up again for an urban railway system in Hanoi, the capital of Vietnam. For this project, Shenzhen Metro will act as a consultancy service, sharing its expertise in urban rail transportation.

The 13-km line with 12 stations is expected to open in 2018. The contract is worth about 89 million yuan (US$13 million) with a service period of 16 months.

Shenzhen Metro will be responsible for compiling an operating system guide, preparatory consulting as well as comprehensive testing and adjusting of signals, drainage, communication and other facilities.

The project will help the company to gather experience in international consulting and form a professional integrated service system, said Lin Maode, president of Shenzhen Metro.

The company recently became one of the largest shareholders of China Vanke Co, one of China's largest property developers.

It is trying to deploy its expertise in realty-related operations in overseas projects, for the development and management of commercial properties on railway assets like station premises and track-side vacant plots.

According to its annual report, the firm's four real estate projects in China opened to the market in 2015 and realized sales revenue of 11.9 billion yuan.

Shenzhen Metro signed an agreement in November 2016 to build a suburban railway system in Ramadan, a satellite city near Egypt's capital Cairo.

The company will operate the railway and train staff for two years. It will undertake maintenance for 10 years and oversee integrated development of commercial land along the line.

"There are many land resources to develop along the railway lines and an increasing demand to establish more commercial facilities in such areas," Yuan said. "Our business model offers comprehensive utilization of land resources."

Shenzhen Metro is also exploring more overseas projects in Nigeria, Israel and other economies participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

"Our strategy is to establish market-oriented mechanisms that entail minimum investment on overseas projects and pre-empt losses," said Yuan.

To deliver guaranteed quality on overseas projects, the company limits costs to contracted prices, he said.

"Currently, infrastructure construction has a dominant role, but the demand for related services will be tremendous in future," said Zhao Guangbin, senior economist of Shenzhen Qianhai PricewaterhouseCoopers Business Consulting Services Co Ltd.

Infrastructure projects such as airports, railways and nuclear power stations need people to operate and manage them after construction. So Shenzhen Metro's focus on services makes eminent sense, he said.

But challenges will ensue, he said. "Ninety percent of employers would be local residents. So culture, language, customs - they would need attention. So would key aspects like security."


----------



## JSCh

* China-Moscow high-speed rail takes the first step *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/6/19 15:28:39

China's State-owned construction enterprise China Railway Group Ltd (CRG) has signed the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with its Russian counterpart, but the deal has not entered concrete construction process, the company told the Global Times on Monday.

The deal aims to build a high-speed railway linking Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg, two Russian cities, according to local news site sputniknews.com.

The deal is part of an ambitious high-speed rail link from Moscow to Beijing, running over 7,000 kilometers, with a total cost of more than $230 billion, the media report noted.

CRG signed an MoU with local high-speed railway operator Ural High-Speed Co on Thursday, but no concrete progress has been made so far.

It was not the first time the Chinese rail constructor won the bid for building railways in Russia. CRG won a $390 million contract in May 2015 in order to build the Moscow-Kazan high speed railway, which is also expected to be extended to China, according to local news outlet Russia Today.

The deal was signed during the 4th China-Russia Expo, which ran from Thursday to Monday in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. In total, 74 countries and regions participated in the exposition, within which 23 are along the route of "One Belt, One Road", State-owned China Central Television reported on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Railway to build Russia link*

2017-06-20 08:45

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_





Technicians work at the Liaoning section of a high-speed railway in Northeast China's Liaoning province, June 17, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)

*New high-speed line to connect Yekaterinburg, Chelyabinsk*

China Railway Group Ltd, an infrastructure construction company, will build a high-speed railway in Russia connecting the country's third-largest city Yekaterinburg with Chelyabinsk, as the Chinese company's overseas business keeps expanding.

The project will involve a total investment of $2.5 billion, according to a memorandum of understanding signed between the Chinese company and Ural Highway during the Fourth China-Russia Exposition held recently in the northeastern Chinese city of Harbin.

The train is expected to run at a speed of up to 250 kilometers per hour, according to Russian media outlet Sputnik.

The high-speed rail link is expected to cut the current journey time between two cities to approximately one hour and 10 minutes from five hours, according to China Railway Group Ltd.

"It is a promising project with huge potential. We believe it will boost the region's economic development, and benefit local people after its completion," said Zhang Xian, vice-president of the company.

"The experience of the Moscow-Kazan railway positions us well in the industry. We are ready to make full use of our cutting-edge technology in this project."

The high-speed rail link has great potential, as it will be part of the high-speed transit corridor passing through Berlin, Moscow, Astana and Beijing, Boris Dubrovskiy, governor of Russia's Chelyabinsk region, was quoted as saying by Sputnik.

In April, China's first overseas high-speed rail project was launched in Indonesia. It was the first time China allowed a State-owned company to get fully involved in an overseas project in terms of design and construction, according to the National Development and Reform Commission, the country's top economic regulator.

Bao Rongfu, a transportation analyst with Nanjing-based Huatai Securities Co Ltd, said China Railway Group's overseas orders are expected to "sustain rapid growth", as the Belt and Road Initiative advances.

In 2016, the company signed overseas contracts worth a record 102.5 billion yuan ($15.04 billion), up 49.6 percent year-on-year, according to its annual report.

In the first quarter this year, it reported that newly signed overseas contracts reached 15.58 billion yuan, up 131.8 percent from the same period last year. During the same period, its net profits increased 15.32 percent year-on-year to 2.62 billion yuan.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-20/262070.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese company signs deal to build Bangladesh's dual-gauge railway line*

Xinhua | Updated: 2017-06-20

DHAKA - A leading Chinese company has signed an agreement to lay a dual-gauge track on the capital Dhaka-adjacent Narayanganj district route to increase Bangladesh Railway's capacity nearly fourfold.

Power Construction Corporation of China Limited signed the construction contract with the Bangladeshi government on Monday in the capital Dhaka.

Commercial Manager of Power Construction Corporation of China Limited Zhang Peiliang and Additional Director General (infrastructure) of Bangladesh Railway Kazi Mohammad Rafiqul Alam signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

The Bangladeshi government in January 2015 gave the final go-ahead to the project of about a rail link from Dhaka to Narayanganj district, about 20 km away from the capital.

Construction is scheduled to be completed by June 2019.

The total project cost would be met through the Bangladeshi government's own funds.

Chaired by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council in January 2015 approved the 3.79 billion taka ($470 million) project.

Once the track is laid, Bangladesh Railway will be able to transport nearly 100,000 passengers on the route every day against its current capacity of 23,000 commuters.

Under the project, a dual-gauge track will be laid parallel to the existing meter-gauge track.

Seventy-six trains would run on the route every day after completion of the project. At present, 32 trains ply the route.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2017-06/20/content_29812812.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Argentina receives Chinese locomotives for renovation of key cargo line *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-23 12:54:09_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





BUENOS AIRES, June 22 (Xinhua) -- Argentina on Thursday received 18 Chinese-built locomotives to modernize its dilapidated cargo rail network that traverses northern part of the country, the Transport Ministry said.

The shipment "doubles the current fleet of locomotives, which has not been renovated since 1978, incorporating the latest high-tech equipment," the ministry said.

The locomotives, which arrived at the Port of Buenos Aires and will be added to another two that arrived in February, will help upgrade the Belgrano Cargas cargo rail network, the backbone of Argentina's agro-products transportation system.

The new engines, built by the China Machinery Engineering Corporation, represent "a historic technological leap for the country's cargo transport and the Belgrano railway," the ministry said.

"The new Chinese machinery will help reduce the time it takes to transport goods from the north to the central part of the country, increase the amount of cargo transported, and generate jobs and the development of regional economies," said the ministry.

This latest shipment is part of a larger government plan to reactivate the country's cargo rail network, with a total of 107 new locomotives and 3,500 railcars, in addition to the renovation of the rails and railway infrastructure in general.

The first phase of the Belgrano Cargas renovation entails the renewal of some 1,600 km of rails stretching through six northern provinces and connecting them directly with Argentine major export hub Gran Rosario.

The renovation project is expected to be completed in 2019, increasing cargo capacity five times from the 2015 level of 847,282, according to the ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Friday, June 30, 2017, 12:42
*Thai development board okays Thailand-China rail project*
By Xinhua




Officials from China and Thailand attend a railway project launching ceremony at Chiang Rak Noi Station in central Thailand's Ayutthaya province, Dec, 19, 2015. The National Economic and Social Development Board, an advisory body to Thai cabinet, approved the first phase of a Thailand-China rail project on June 29, 2017. (Li Mangmang / Xinhua)

BANGKOK – Thailand's National Economic and Social Development Board has approved the first phase of a key Thailand-China rail project.

The board will submit its recommendations on the project to the Thai cabinet next week and submit the 252 km Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima high speed rail for cabinet approval in two weeks, said Paramethi Wimonsiri, secretary-general of the board.

By Thai law, the board, which acts as an advisory body to Thai cabinet, is required to submit its opinion on any large-scale infrastructure plan to the government before it can go ahead.

If Thailand cannot decide whether to build the high speed railway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, which will be further extended to Thai-Lao border, Thailand would lose a great chance of development and attracting investments, said the board.

The board, which approved the project on Thursday, also asked Thai government to explain more to the people that a railway linking Thailand with other countries in the region would benefit the kingdom in the long term.

They also said relevant technology should be transferred from China to Thailand.

Trains on the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima track is planned to run at a maximum speed of 250km/h with an average speed of 180 km/h. All information about the project will be released after the project is approved by the cabinet, Paramethi added.

Thailand plans to build the 252 km high speed rail by four sections – 3.5 km, 11 km, 119 km and 119 km gradually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Tue Jul 11, 2017 | 6:32am EDT
*Thailand greenlights first phase of $5.5-billion railway project with China*

Thailand's government has said Thai firms will be responsible for construction while China will be responsible for the railway technology, signal systems and technical training.

Thailand's cabinet on Tuesday approved construction of the first phase of a $5.5-billion railway project to link the industrial eastern seaboard with southern China through landlocked Laos, as part of a regional infrastructure drive by Beijing.

Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha, who heads the Thai ruling junta, made use of an executive order last month to pave the way for the project, which has been beset by delays, including negotiations on loan terms.

The first phase encompasses six railway stations on a 250-km (155-mile) high-speed line linking the Thai capital of Bangkok and the northeastern province of Nakorn Ratchasima.

"This project is part of the development of a regional transport network, in particular China's 'One Belt One Road' initiative that will link Europe, Asia and Southeast Asia together," Korbsak Pootrakool, vice-minister at the Prime Minister's Office, told reporters.

The link forms part of Beijing's regional infrastructure drive to connect Chinese cities with Southeast Asia, including Thailand's industrial zones and its eastern deep sea port.

Some analysts see the project as a centerpiece of China-Thailand relations which appear to have deepened following a 2014 coup by the Thai army.

"The project will use Thai materials but Chinese technology will be used in the construction," Prayuth said.

"We will send people to learn this so that we can operate the rail system ourselves in the future."

(Reporting by Panu Wongcha-um and Pracha Hariraksapitak; Editing by Amy Sawitta Lefevre and Clarence Fernandez)


Thailand greenlights first phase of $5.5-billion railway project with China | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

The Chinese concept of railway diplomacy adds a new dimension to international relation building.

Very innovative in the field of infrastructure development.


----------



## Tshering22

Super Falcon said:


> Pakistan should consider connecting these underground training. System from gwadar Karachi Lahore upper parts of country


Isn't Pakistan already well connected with Chinese railway company having extensive railway networks for Pakistani government?


----------



## Keel

*China wins Thai railway construction bid after tough negotiations*
(People's Daily Online)Updated: 2015-08-28 16:25





China has won the China-Thailand Railway project. [Photo/Xinhua]

After many ups and downs, China has finally won the railway cooperation project with Thailand. Zhu Xijun, general manager of the Southeast Asia Company of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC), said on Aug 26 that after six rounds of negotiation, both sides plan to sign the inter-governmental framework agreement on the China-Thailand Railway project in early September, and the commencement ceremony of the project is expected to be held in the end of October, Xinhua reported.

This year marks the 40th anniversary of China-Thailand diplomatic ties and the first year of implementation of the "One Belt and One Road"initiative proposed by China. The China-Thailand Railway, which has a historical significance, has attracted tremendous attention.

According to Zhu Xijun, the project, which will be completed in 3 years, will bring actual benefits to the socioeconomic development of Thailand. After the railway puts into use, people will enjoy a much more convenient and cheaper transportation between China and Thailand. The price of a railway passenger ticket between Kunming and Bangkok will be about 3,600 Thai Baht or 700 yuan ($109.62), which is about a half or a third of an airline ticket, and the railway freight cost is only one ninth of the air freight.

The railway is estimated to add two million more Chinese tourists to Thailand every year and will provide further convenience to its agricultural product export. With this railway, Thailand will be a new transportation hub of ASEAN countries.

Wu Zhiwu, Charge d'Affaires ad Interim of Chinese Embassy in Thailand, said that the cooperation on China-Thailand Railway will be a good example of the implementation of the "One Belt and One Road" initiative. On the basis of this railway, China and Thailand can further cooperate on the construction of ports, airports and other infrastructures.

The planned China-Thailand Railway is 867 kilometers long, with an agreed operation speed of 180km/h, which is slower than the previous version of 250km/h due to cost control. The railway will connect northeast Thailand's Nong Khai province, capital Bangkok and eastern Rayong province.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2015-08/28/content_21737345.htm



Finally and congrats to the 2 Countries.
Best wishes and more auspicious things to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* First tunnel project of Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway launched *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-16 11:31:48_|_Editor: MJ_





WALINI, Indonesia, July 16 (Xinhua) -- The Walini tunnel project of the High-Speed Railway (HSR) linking Indonesian capital Jakarta to Bandung was launched here Saturday.

Indonesian State-owned Enterprises (SoE) Minister Rini Soemarno attended the ground-breaking ceremony and visited the project in Walini in Bandung Regency.

"I am optimistic about this project which would be in full swing at the end of August. It means that any obstacles we are facing now need to be cleared," Rini told Xinhua.

The minister said she will immediately coordinate with state power firm PLN and the Ministry of Public Works to overcome the obstacles.

"I am pleased with these developments so far. I have heard about results of cooperation with the Chinese firms here, such as recruitment of locals in the projects," she said.

The project was previously delayed due to official permits and land compensation issues, she said.

"But as the state enterprise minister who is a shareholder of this project, I will make it sure this project would be completed as we have planned," she said.

Praising the Indonesian minister's commitments, Zhang Wei, general manager of the China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC) Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway project, said that the commencement of the tunnel project will offer a significant demonstration and give experience for other tunnel constructions in the HSR project.

"As the first formal project of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project, the commencement of the tunnel in Walini marks an important step in the overall construction," Zhang told Xinhua.

The CREC will cooperate with other Chinese contractors so as to contribute to the accomplishment of the HSR project and the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, he said.

The Jakarta-Bandung HSR project contract was signed in Jakarta in early April between consortium joined by Chinese and Indonesian firms and KCIC, a China-Indonesia joint firm tasked with monitoring the project.

The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as in the whole region of Southeast Asia.

It is expected to be built in three years and the high-speed train could reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

The HSR would shorten the traveling time between the two cities from three hours to 40 minutes and spur economic activities along the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknown-V

JSCh said:


> The 142-km-long railway project is the first of such in Indonesia as well as in the whole region of Southeast Asia.
> 
> It is expected to be built in three years and the high-speed train could reach a speed of 350 kilometers per hour.



I'm curious, how much is the approximate fare (142km;350km/hr)?


----------



## JSCh

*Sisi mulls with Chinese firms to build fast tram around Cairo *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-19 01:52:32 | Editor: huaxia

CAIRO, July 18 (Xinhua) -- Egyptian President Sisi met a coalition of Chinese firms Tuesday over building a light rail transit around Cairo.

China's AVIC International and China Railway Group Limited are jointly in charge of carrying our the project.

"The meeting reached an initial agreement on the project yet it would need more time and further negotiations until a final deal is reached," the Economic and Commercial Counsellor's Office of the Chinese embassy in Cairo told Xinhua after the meeting.

Egyptian presidential spokesman Alaa Youssef said that the meeting, attended by Egyptian Transport Minister Hesham Arafat, discussed the latest developments of the negotiations on the light rail project.

"The project is part of the plan implemented by the Transport Ministry to develop the railway network and improve its services nationwide," said the Egyptian presidential spokesman.

The aspired light rail is a fast tram expected to cover a distance of 66 km with 11 stops, connecting the new administrative capital city with distant districts of Greater Cairo including Al-Salam City, Ramadan 10 City, Obour City, Badr City and Shorouk City.

The Chinese group said it would assign Egyptian contractors with some civil and railway construction works that will provide thousands of job opportunities in the country.

Egypt and China enjoy strong bilateral relations that have been elevated to the level of comprehensive strategic partnership. The two countries marked in 2016 the 60th anniversary of the establishment of their diplomatic relations.

The volume of trade between Egypt and China has mounted to 11.3 billion U.S. dollars in 2016, ranking Egypt as the third African trade partner with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's electric freight train gets EEU standard certification *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-20 20:08:05_|_Editor: Zhang Dongmiao_





BEIJING, July 20 (Xinhua) -- China-Belarus No. 2 electric freight train has obtained the Eurasian Economic Union (EEU) vehicle safety standard certification, CRRC Corporation said Thursday.

It is the first time for a Chinese high-power AC drive electric locomotive to be allowed to enter the Eurasian railway market, the company said.

The train was made by CRRC Datong, a branch of CRRC Corporation.

"The EEU certification will enable the China-Belarus No. 2 electric freight train to run in member countries of the EEU, including Russia, Belarus and Kazakhstan," said Zhao Mingyuan, chief engineer of CRRC Datong.

The certification tested a total of 52 machine parts, 348 functions, the train's radiation and ecological safety as well as electromagnetic compatibility, according to Zhao.

The China-Belarus No. 2 electric freight train is characterized by its reliable technology, energy conservation, environmental protection and intelligent features.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Unknown-V said:


> I'm curious, how much is the approximate fare (142km;350km/hr)?


Dunno the price in Indonesia.
In China, comparably, Wuhan-Chibi 129km, 59.5 yuan. This trip is on 300km/h Wuhan-HK HSR，30min.
For lower speed, Guiyang-Duyun, 126km, 39yuan, on 250km/h Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR, 44min.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Iran, China ink contract to electrify Tehran-Mashhad railway*
 


​News ID: 4040665 - Tue 25 July 2017 - 12:44

TEHRAN, Jul. 25 (MNA) – A contract was inked today between Iran and China to supply necessary finance to the Tehran-Mashhad railway electrification project.
The 1.5-billion-dollar financing contract for Tehran-Mashhad railroad was inked at presence of vice president of China Exim Bank (Export-Import Banks of China), Ambassador of China to Tehran Pang Sen, Deputy Iranian Minister for International Affairs at the Ministry of Road and Urban Development Asghar Fakhrieh Kashani, Head of the Islamic Republic of Iran Railways Saeed Mohammadzadeh, Deputy Governor of the Central Bank of Iran (CBI) for Foreign Exchange Affairs Gholamali Kamyab as well as Ali-Ashraf Afkhami, Chairman of Board of Directors and Managing Director of Bank of Industry and Mine as the guaranteeing body of the deal.

The agreement marks the first financing contract to have been signed in the past one and a half years in Iran.

Tehran-Mashhad, the most frequented railway line of Iran and one of the few double-track lines of the country, with 926Km of length and 50 stations starts from Tehran, and ends in Mashhad in northeastern of Iran after passing through the major cities of Garmsar, Semnan, Damghan, Shahroud, and Neishabour.

Currently, the highest possible speed on this route is 160 Km/h which will be increased to 200 km/h after the electrification project is completed. Based on predictions, the railway will carry annually 33 million passengers and 10 million tons of freight by 2032. This load of passenger and freight will put the Tehran-Mashhad railway into the list of top ten most commuted railway lines in the world.


Iran, China ink contract to electrify Tehran-Mashhad railway - Mehr News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Metro to buy 60 all-electric buses from Chinese company BYD*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-07-28 18:28:22|Editor: Zhou Xin

LOS ANGELES, July 27 (Xinhua) -- The board of the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (Metro) signed a contract Thursday with China's BYD Motors Inc. to build 60 all-electric buses.

In the latest step toward a goal of eliminating tailpipe emissions by 2030, Metro awarded a firm fixed-price contract to the BYD for the manufacture and delivery of 60 zero-emission buses for more than 44.96 million U.S. dollars for the base contract.

The board also agreed to buy 35 zero-emission buses from New Flyer of America for the amount of over 51.21 million dollars for the base contract.

The total of 95 zero-emission buses will run on the Orange and Silver Lines in Los Angeles as an initial proving ground. These lines are respectively planned to be fully electric by 2020 and 2021.

In addition to a quieter, zero-emission ride along the Silver Line, the buses contracts would bring more manufacturing jobs to Los Angeles County, said Stella Li, Senior Vice President of the BYD.

As the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries and electric vehicles, the BYD established its factory in Lancaster, California in May 2013. With over 560 employees, the BYD factory has now become one of the major job supporting companies in Lancaster.

The BYD's 110,000-square-feet (10219 square meters) facility is undergoing an expansion to 446,000 square feet (41435 square meters) by this July, with at least 1,000 more job opportunities coming along, and its yearly production capacity is expected to increase from 350 to 1,500 vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Malaysia to introduce Chinese autopilot trains into LRT system *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-02 20:46:31_|_Editor: Yang Yi_






Guests pose for photos after the agreement signing ceremony held in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Aug. 2, 2017. Prasarana Malaysia, a public transport infrastructure company, signed an agreement with a consortium led by China's rolling stock manufacturer CRRC on Wednesday to introduce autopilot trains to Malaysia's public transportation system. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- Prasarana Malaysia, a public transport infrastructure company, signed an agreement with a consortium led by China's rolling stock manufacturer CRRC on Wednesday to introduce autopilot trains to Malaysia's public transportation system.

Prasarana, which is owned by the Malaysian government, awarded the 1.56-billion-ringgit (364.11-million-U.S. dollar) Light Rail Vehicle (LRV) work package of the Light Rail Transit 3 (LRT3) to a consortium including CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive (CRRC ZELC) and Siemens Ltd China.

The agreement will see the consortium to be responsible for the design, manufacture, supply, delivery, installation, testing and commissioning of 42 six-car LRVs for the LRT3 project.

CRRC Zhuzhou said the LRVs, which will be Malaysia's first six-car driverless trains, marks a key step of the group's overseas expansion. Fourty of the 42 trains will be manufactured in CRRC's manufacturing center in Malaysia.

CRRC Chairman Liu Hualong said CRRC and its partners are looking forward to providing the Malaysian commuters with the delivery of superior LRVs that will ensure reliable performance and topmost quality.

"The consortium will provide the necessary experience and skill sets to ensure the smooth delivery of the works involved," he added.

The LRV, which will be the first green rail in Malaysia, is capable of carrying 1,271 passengers. It would employ the most advanced autopilot system, which would require no pilot on board the train.

Spanning 37 km in length, the LRT3 will provide an accessibility to commuters in three major cities near the capital of Kuala Lumpur - Klang, Shah Alam and Petaling Jaya. The project is expected to be completed in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> View attachment 416026

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese-built mega railway begins construction in Malaysia *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-09 17:46:59_|_Editor: Yurou Liang_





KUANTAN, Malaysia, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- A mega railway to be built by China was officially launched on Wednesday in the Malaysian city of Kuantan, a milestone for China-Malaysia ties as China pushed forward the Belt and Road Initiative.

At a cost of 55 billion ringgit (12.83 billion U.S. dollars), the 688-km East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) will help upgrade public transportation infrastructure in the east coast, said Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak when inaugurating a ground-breaking ceremony of the project.

The ECRL is the first artery railway built in the east coast, which has been connected to the west coast only "via a network of roads and highways, and small rail lines that were woefully inadequate."

Describing the project as a game-changer for Malaysia, Najib said it will significantly cut travel time from Gombak in suburban Kuala Lumpur to Kota Baru in the northeastern state of Kelantan from seven to four hours.

The railway will be built by China Communications Construction Company Ltd., a leading transportation infrastructure group that also built a landmark bridge in the northwestern state of Penang.

Chinese State Councillor Wang Yong also attended the ceremony.

When meeting with Najib prior to the ceremony, Wang praised the ECRL as a "flagship project" jointly built by the two countries under the Belt and Road Initiative, which will boost economic transformation and balanced development of different regions in Malaysia.

He expressed his hope that both China and Malaysia could seize the historic opportunity brought by the Belt and Road Initiative to achieve win-win results and joint development.

China is willing to work closely with the Malaysian side and build the rail link into another landmark project so as to benefit the Malaysian people as soon as possible and help realize regional development and prosperity, Wang added.

The ECRL will be an electric railway line crossing Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang and Selangor states. It will accommodate passenger trains at a maximum speed of 160 km per hour and goods trains at a maximum speed of 80 km per hour. Construction of the rail link is expected to be completed by 2024.

The project will benefit the 4.4 million population along its route, said Liow Tiong Lai, Malaysia's minister of transport in a statement on Wednesday. He estimated that the ECRL will serve 5.4 million passengers annually by 2030.

The Export-Import Bank of China financed 85 percent of the railway with soft loans, while the Malaysian government provided the remaining 15 percent via issuing bonds, according to Najib.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Sisi mulls with Chinese firms to build fast tram around Cairo *
> Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-19 01:52:32 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> CAIRO, July 18 (Xinhua) -- Egyptian President Sisi met a coalition of Chinese firms Tuesday over building a light rail transit around Cairo.
> 
> China's AVIC International and China Railway Group Limited are jointly in charge of carrying our the project.
> 
> "The meeting reached an initial agreement on the project yet it would need more time and further negotiations until a final deal is reached," the Economic and Commercial Counsellor's Office of the Chinese embassy in Cairo told Xinhua after the meeting.
> 
> Egyptian presidential spokesman Alaa Youssef said that the meeting, attended by Egyptian Transport Minister Hesham Arafat, discussed the latest developments of the negotiations on the light rail project.
> 
> "The project is part of the plan implemented by the Transport Ministry to develop the railway network and improve its services nationwide," said the Egyptian presidential spokesman.
> 
> The aspired light rail is a fast tram expected to cover a distance of 66 km with 11 stops, connecting the new administrative capital city with distant districts of Greater Cairo including Al-Salam City, Ramadan 10 City, Obour City, Badr City and Shorouk City.
> 
> The Chinese group said it would assign Egyptian contractors with some civil and railway construction works that will provide thousands of job opportunities in the country.
> 
> Egypt and China enjoy strong bilateral relations that have been elevated to the level of comprehensive strategic partnership. The two countries marked in 2016 the 60th anniversary of the establishment of their diplomatic relations.
> 
> The volume of trade between Egypt and China has mounted to 11.3 billion U.S. dollars in 2016, ranking Egypt as the third African trade partner with China.


 
*Egypt, China ink deal to build fast tram around Cairo *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-16 02:02:59_|_Editor: An_




Egyptian Prime Minister Sherif Ismail (4th R, Rear) attends the signing ceremony between Egypt's National Authority for Tunnels (NAT) and the joint coalition of China's AVIC International and China Railway Group Limited in Cairo, Egypt, on Aug. 15, 2017. The Egyptian Ministry of Transport and a coalition of Chinese firms signed on Tuesday an agreement worth 1.24 billion U.S. dollars to build a light rail transit in new districts around Cairo. (Xinhua/Meng Tao)

CAIRO, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- The Egyptian Ministry of Transport and a coalition of Chinese firms signed on Tuesday an agreement worth 1.24 billion U.S. dollars to build a light rail transit in new districts around Cairo.

The aspired light rail is a fast tram expected to cover a distance of 66 km with 11 stops, connecting the under-construction new administrative capital city with distant districts of Greater Cairo including Al-Salam City, Ramadan 10 City, Obour City, Badr City and Shorouk City.

The signing ceremony between Egypt's National Authority for Tunnels (NAT) and the joint coalition of China's AVIC International and China Railway Group Limited was attended by Egyptian Prime Minister Sherif Ismail, Transport Minister Hesham Arafat and Chinese Ambassador to Cairo Song Aiguo.

NAT chief Tarek Gamal El-Din said the project will start within two or three months, expecting it to accommodate 340,000 passengers daily, reduce traffic on the Cairo-Ismailia highway by about 30 percent and save Egypt some 2.3 billion Egyptian pounds (about 129.5 million dollars) annually.

Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi met earlier in mid-July with the Chinese coalition for negotiations over the key project.

The Chinese group said it would assign Egyptian contractors with some civil and railway construction works that will provide thousands of job opportunities in the country.

Egypt and China enjoy strong bilateral relations that have been elevated to the level of comprehensive strategic partnership. The two countries marked in 2016 the 60th anniversary of the establishment of their diplomatic relations.

The volume of trade between Egypt and China has mounted to 11.3 billion U.S. dollars in 2016, ranking Egypt as the third African trade partner with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Keel said:


> *China wins Thai railway construction bid after tough negotiations*
> (People's Daily Online)Updated: 2015-08-28 16:25
> 
> After many ups and downs, China has finally won the railway cooperation project with Thailand. Zhu Xijun, general manager of the Southeast Asia Company of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC), said on Aug 26 that after six rounds of negotiation, both sides plan to sign the inter-governmental framework agreement on the China-Thailand Railway project in early September, and the commencement ceremony of the project is expected to be held in the end of October, Xinhua reported.


* Construction of first phase of Thailand-China railway project to start in October *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-19 16:49:45_|_Editor: An_





BANGKOK, Aug. 19 (Xinhua) -- China and Thailand are working together to sign two contracts of the first phase of Thailand-China railway project in September to begin the construction work of the first section in October, Chinese Embassy in Bangkok said in a statement Saturday.

According to the statement, the two countries concluded negotiations of the contract of design work of the first phase of Thailand-China railway project and agreed on the price in the supervision contract during the 20th meeting of Joint Committee on Railway Cooperation between Thailand and China.

"It is a new significant progress that the project made after being approved by Thai cabinet and Thailand's National Legislative Assembly," the statement said.

It also mentioned that both sides had been required to accelerate their work to make it possible for the two sides to sign the two contracts in September and to begin the construction work of the first section in October.

The construction of first phase, or the 253 km railway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima, will start gradually from the first 3.5 km section, the second 11 km section, the third 119 km section and finally the fourth 119 km section.

The railway project will also be further extended from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai on Thai-Lao border, which is called the second phase.

"The preparation work for the second phase of the project will start soon," the embassy said.

China and Thailand have held meetings of Joint Committee on Railway Cooperation for 20 times over the past two years, the statement said both sides have overcome many difficulties and solved many problems.

Chinese side will be responsible for the design work and supervision, which will incorporate many Thai engineers and architects while the Thais will be responsible for construction work. The project will also use Thai equipments and materials as much as possible.

Once finished, the project will be the first standard gauge high speed railway of the Thailand and the railway, according to the statement, "will improve Thailand's transport system, enforce its role as the transport hub in the region, boost economic growth in the country, especially its northeastern part, contribute to the Eastern Economic Corridor project and benefit other countries along the railway."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

* Chinese carmaker to build monorail in Philippines *

Xinhua, August 23, 2017
China's leading new-energy carmaker BYD announced Tuesday that it will build a monorail transit system in the Philippines.





Chinese carmaker to build monorail in Philippines

The Shenzhen-based company said the 20-km monorail would be put into operation in the city of Iloilo by 2019.

BYD designed the system, named Yungui (meaning Cloud Rail), and is capable of making the trains, laying the rail, constructing stations and setting up the communication system on its own, the company said.

The cost and other details of the project were not revealed.

*BYD said its trains were designed to run at maximum 80 km per hour. The system will cost much less than a conventional metro system.*

Last October, BYD's first monorail debuted in Shenzhen and many other smaller Chinese cities have ordered it since, the company said.

Liu Xueliang, BYD's sales manager for the Asia-Pacific region, said the company was also in talks with the Iloilo government to introduce new energy buses and cooperate with local universities to train transport professionals.

@cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to train Ugandan military engineers for SGR construction *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-08-23 18:35:22 | Editor: huaxia



A locomotive is seen at a construction site of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project, near Sultan Halmud, Kenya, on May 28, 2016. (Xinhua/Pan Siwei)

KAMPALA, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- A team of ten Ugandan military engineers are scheduled to leave for China where they will be trained in railway construction.

Brig. Richard Karemire, Ugandan military spokesperson, told Xinhua in an interview on Tuesday that the team will go to Hebei Province for a three-month special training in construction of a Standard Gauge Railway (SGR).

The training is part of the memorandum of understanding reached between China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC), the company contracted to construct Uganda's SGR, and the military.

"We welcome a strategic partner that provides skills to the army. We are a productive force committed to the social transformation of our country," said Karemire.

In the memorandum of understanding, CHEC also agreed to partner to build a polytechnic institute in the eastern border district of Tororo.

Ugandan is in the process of starting the construction of a SGR that will connect it to a similar one in neighboring Kenya.

The SGR will connect landlocked Uganda to the Kenyan seaport of Mombasa, reducing the cost of transportation to the coast.

According to experts, once the construction is complete, the number of days it takes to transport goods from Mombasa to the Ugandan capital Kampala will be reduced to two from the current 14 days.

Kenya has already begun operating the SGR linking its capital Nairobi to Mombasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China-Laos railway enters phase of comprehensive construction *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-28 00:54:01_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





VIENTIANE, Aug. 27 (Xinhua) -- The Laos-China Railway Company announced on Sunday that the China-Laos railway project has entered the phase of comprehensive construction in an orderly and effective way.

The announcement was made by Zhao Xiang, director general of the Laos-China Railway Company, at a gathering here to commend the progress achieved so far in the project.

The construction of the railway officially started on Dec. 25, 2016 in northern Laos' Luang Prabang province. In march this year, a campaign of 100-day dry season working competition was launched to speed up the construction process.

According to Zhao, since the launching of the competition, construction units of the project have overcome various difficulties to actively promote the implementation of the project.

In less than six months, site preparation has been completed for the construction of four stations; foundation construction of nine bridge piles have finished; 86 holes for construction of 46 tunnels have been prepared, of which 15 are key tunnels, he said.

Lattanamany Khounnyvong, Lao vice minister of public works and transport and team leader of the railway project working group, said in his speech that th China-Laos railway is a project of strategic significance which will benefit peoples of the two countries.

Besides promoting interconnectivity between China and Southeast Asia, the railway is also an important project under the Belt and Road Initiative, he said.

Proposed by China in 2013, the Belt and Road Initiative refers to the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, aiming at building a trade and infrastructure network connecting Asia with Europe and Africa along the ancient trade routes of Silk Road.

Huang Difu, general manager of China Railway International Co., Ltd and chairman of the Laos-China Railway Company, said the construction of the railway has achieved substantive results.

Since the railway runs along the scenic spots of Laos including world cultural heritage protection area, the construction units will make the greatest efforts to reduce the impact of construction on the environment and protect the beautiful scenery of Laos, Huang said.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of 414.332 kilometers with over 62.7 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour.

Construction of the project is scheduled for five years with investment of some 40 billion Chinese yuan (5.8 billion U.S. dollars), 70 percent of which comes from Chinese investment and the rest from the Lao side.

China-Laos railway is the first overseas route connecting with the railway system in China, using Chinese technology, equipment and investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to complete Vietnam's first urban light rail*
Hu Yijing China Plus Published: 2017-09-23 15:30:19



The construction of Vietnam's first urban light rail has come to an end in Hanoi, the country's capital. [Photo: China Plus]



China Railway Engineering Corporation has been building the 13-kilometer line for 6 years.[Photo: China Plus]



The total cost is estimated at around US$644 million.[Photo: China Plus]



The new railway is part of the Vietnamese government's high-speed plans, which includes urban rail network projects in both the capital Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, the country's main commercial center.[Photo: China Plus]



Local authorities are aiming to enhance existing main line infrastructure and are considering a high-speed link.[Photo: China Plus]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China to accelerate bid for California infrastructure packages*
(CNTV) 13:08, October 07, 2017

A newly-minted task force in California will help Chinese investors and contractors seize business opportunities for building roads and infrastructure in the US state.






_A worker cleans a train. [File photo: CGTN]_

The unit will help Chinese developers - both public and private - collaborate on infrastructure projects in California including major railway expansions and potentially, bullet trains – an area of manufacturing that China has demonstrated prowess in.

*Representatives from many of China's largest construction firms including China Communications Group and China Railway Construction Corp. Ltd., were present at the task force launch in San Francisco on Thursday.*

During the event, China's Consul General in San Francisco Luo Linquan stated that the team's objective of leveraging technical expertise and prices to increase Chinese participation in the state's plans to renovate its transport system will also be a chance for China and the state of California to explore cooperation under the Belt and Road Initiative.

*This comes as US President Donald Trump continues to highlight his commitment to sprucing up America's roads, highways and bridges, bringing them to world-class standard with the proposal of a one trillion dollar federal infrastructure bill. The plan is still pending approval from Congress, but many have lamented that even that figure would be one third of the necessary amount to catch up on decades of underinvestment in the sector.*

Chinese interest in participating could prove to be the answer for insufficient or delayed funds.

There are already clear models for public-private partnerships in California with Chinese investors at the ports of Los Angeles, Long Beach, and Oakland – a strategy that could prove the most effective in filling a funding gap. "As other projects (in California) develop, efforts should be made to standardize and create effective vehicles for investment from foreign funds, Chinese or otherwise," said a research note by the Milken Institute, a Santa Monica-based think tank.

California has been one of the largest recipients of Chinese capital over the past few years, totaling 16.6 billion US dollars in 2016, more than five times that of the prior year. Of that amount, six billion US dollars was poured into transportation and infrastructure, according to data compiled by consultancy Rhodim Group.

Earlier this year, Chinese and US political and business leaders, from both the public and private sectors, met in San Francisco to develop new partnerships at the China-US Infrastructure Cooperation Forum, with both sides eager to take new projects forward.

"We're getting ready to do an early train operator selection, and we're also working on rolling stock procurement," said Chad Edison, Deputy Secretary at the California State Transportation Agency. "There are many different opportunities and I know there has been Chinese interest in many of those bid packages," he said at the June event.



JSCh said:


> *China to complete Vietnam's first urban light rail*
> Hu Yijing China Plus Published: 2017-09-23 15:30:19
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of Vietnam's first urban light rail has come to an end in Hanoi, the country's capital. [Photo: China Plus]
> 
> 
> 
> China Railway Engineering Corporation has been building the 13-kilometer line for 6 years.[Photo: China Plus]
> 
> 
> 
> The total cost is estimated at around US$644 million.[Photo: China Plus]
> 
> 
> 
> The new railway is part of the Vietnamese government's high-speed plans, which includes urban rail network projects in both the capital Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, the country's main commercial center.[Photo: China Plus]
> 
> 
> 
> Local authorities are aiming to enhance existing main line infrastructure and are considering a high-speed link.[Photo: China Plus]



@AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Pakistan’s first metro train shipped to Lahore from China*

By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 14:16, October 11, 2017








China-produced engines and coaches for Pakistan’s first metro line were unveiled in Lahore, the country’s second largest city, on Oct. 8, Chinese media outlet thepaper.cn reported.

The metro trains arrived at the city of Lahore last Sunday from central China’s Hunan province, and a grand delivery ceremony was held by related departments of Pakistan.

The Orange Line Metro Project was signed in April 2015. It is the first project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor under the framework of the Belt and Road Initiative.

*As a comprehensive rail transit project, the Orange Line has fully adopted Chinese technologies, standards and equipment. Once operational, the metro is estimated to serve a quarter of a million people each day, and the train will run at 80 kilometers per hour.*






***

Do the Japanese build India's metro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Subway cars for Boston orange line roll off Chinese production line *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-16 21:51:27_|_Editor: An_







The first China-made subway cars tailored for Boston's orange line roll off the production line in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Oct. 16, 2017. The subway cars, which will be delivered to the United States in December, are among a 284-carriage order signed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2014. (Xinhua/Duan Xu) 

CHANGCHUN, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- The first China-made subway cars tailored for Boston's orange line rolled off the production line Monday in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province.

The subway cars, which will be delivered to the United States in December, are among a 284-carriage order signed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2014.

"With completely independent intellectual property rights, China-made subway cars have met U.S. standards in terms of control security, quality management and vehicle strength," said Yu Qingsong, deputy chief engineer of CRRC Changchun.

The subway cars have adopted high anti-collision standards, which ensure passenger safety in case of trains colliding at a speed of 40 kilometers per hour, Yu said.

"These 'next-generation vehicles' will be the backbone of our heavy rail fleet for many years to come," said Jerry Polcari, chief procurement officer for the MBTA.

The U.S. rail transit market has strict requirements in terms of technology, localization, and law.

The 2014 deal, intended for the orange and red lines of the Boston subway, was the first time a Chinese train car maker won a bid in the U.S. market.

Parts of the subway cars will be produced in Springfield, Massachusetts, where a CRRC assembly factory was built in September 2015.

Creating at least 150 jobs, the factory is expected to open 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> * Subway cars for Boston orange line roll off Chinese production line *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-16 21:51:27_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first China-made subway cars tailored for Boston's orange line roll off the production line in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Oct. 16, 2017. The subway cars, which will be delivered to the United States in December, are among a 284-carriage order signed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2014. (Xinhua/Duan Xu)
> 
> CHANGCHUN, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- The first China-made subway cars tailored for Boston's orange line rolled off the production line Monday in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province.
> 
> The subway cars, which will be delivered to the United States in December, are among a 284-carriage order signed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2014.
> 
> "With completely independent intellectual property rights, China-made subway cars have met U.S. standards in terms of control security, quality management and vehicle strength," said Yu Qingsong, deputy chief engineer of CRRC Changchun.
> 
> The subway cars have adopted high anti-collision standards, which ensure passenger safety in case of trains colliding at a speed of 40 kilometers per hour, Yu said.
> 
> "These 'next-generation vehicles' will be the backbone of our heavy rail fleet for many years to come," said Jerry Polcari, chief procurement officer for the MBTA.
> 
> The U.S. rail transit market has strict requirements in terms of technology, localization, and law.
> 
> The 2014 deal, intended for the orange and red lines of the Boston subway, was the first time a Chinese train car maker won a bid in the U.S. market.
> 
> Parts of the subway cars will be produced in Springfield, Massachusetts, where a CRRC assembly factory was built in September 2015.
> 
> Creating at least 150 jobs, the factory is expected to open 2018.



Hopefully more orders will follow as the US under Trump plans to spend more on key infrastructure. It is a win-win; the US gets the best quality products, China gets new orders in line with its high-end export push.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun

*日本为英国造高铁：开通首日成水帘洞，车内乘客都变美猴王了哈哈*

*日本为英国造高铁：开通首日成水帘洞，车内乘客都变美猴王了哈哈*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*1st Chinese electric locomotive runs in Serbia*
Xinhua, October 20, 2017





China's first domestically produced electric locomotive begins operating in Serbia. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

China's first domestically produced electric locomotive began operating in Serbia, the Chinese manufacturer, CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive, announced late Thursday.

The locomotive will serve the busiest freight transport route on the Balkan Peninsula.

With a maximum speed of 140 km per hour and a rated power of 7,000 kw, the locomotive is able to haul 4,500 tonnes of cargo.

In March 2016, CRRC Zhuzhou signed a contract with Nikola Tesla Thermal Power Plant, a state-owned enterprise in Serbia, to supply two electric locomotives. It is the first Chinese electric locomotive project in Serbia and also the first to conform to the European Technical Specifications for Interoperability (TSI) standard.

The other locomotive is expected to arrive in Serbia soon.

CRRC Zhuzhou has strengthened its presence in overseas markets in recent years. It has won bids for metro trains in Turkey, multiple unit trains in Macedonia and Czech Republic, and a hybrid trolley bus in Austria.

The CRRC, also known as China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation, was formed in 2015 through the merger of former two rivals. The largest train maker so far has been rapidly expanding its presence by winning contracts in overseas markets, and has sold equipment to more than 100 countries and regions.

@proka89

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD bags mass transit order in Egypt*
(China Daily) 10:40, October 24, 2017







_Local residents look at a train of a new "SkyRail" monorail system, which belongs to BYD Company, at the Jiatianxia Square, in Guilin city, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, 20 August 2017. [Photo: IC]_


Electric vehicle maker BYD Co Ltd is planning to start trial runs of its SkyRail monorail mass transit solution in Egypt soon, *making it the second overseas destination for the Chinese company after the Philippines.*

Demand for mass transit systems has been increasing in both the countries－key markets in China's ambitious Belt and Road Initiative. BYD officials told China Daily that the company was confident of further cooperation with these countries in the future.

*The transportation authority of Alexandria, Egypt's second largest city, signed a Memorandum of Understanding with BYD for the project on Oct 21. The MoU envisages a monorail project spanning 128 kilometers and plans to conduct feasibility studies. It also marks the first time that SkyRail is being showcased in the African continent.*

Alexandria is a well-known historic and cultural city, but plagued by frequent traffic jams. In 2013, local authorities began exploring options to relieve transportation pressure.

"BYD's SkyRail is a clean, affordable and safe way for people to commute. It also utilizes limited road space in towns and cities while minimizing disruption to local communities," said AD Huang, general manager of BYD Middle East and Africa Auto Sales Division.

Thirteen years ago, the carmaker started manufacture and sales of passenger vehicles in Egypt. Nearly one-thirds of the taxis in Cairo are made by BYD.

Khaled Eleiwa, chairman of the Alexandria Passenger Transportation Authority, said he expects the SkyRail to start operations in the seaport city as soon as possible.

Unlike subways, BYD's Sky-Rail requires only a fifth of the cost and one third of the construction time, according to the company.

One is currently operating in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region.

Monorail is now among BYD's four key business sectors which also include cars, mobile phone components and batteries. According to Securities Times, BYD has received intent orders from 10 cities so far.

Wang Liusheng, chief analyst for the automobile industry at CSM Securities, said he expects BYD's monorail operations to realize profits and generate income this year.

But he admitted that the profits would be minuscule for now and it would be difficult to gauge whether the same would grow as per market expectations in the future.

BYD's shares declined by 3.69 percent and 2.39 percent in the Hong Kong and Shenzhen stock exchanges on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company constructs longest railway tunnel in N Africa*
2017-10-31 12:40 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ ECNS App Download



Constructors celebrate cutting through the Gantas railway tunnel in Algeria, Oct. 30, 2017. (Photo courtesy of China Railway Construction Corporation)

(ECNS) -- On Monday the China Railway Construction Corporation Limited finished cutting through the Gantas railway tunnel in Algeria, a major project in the country's railway network, after six years of construction work.

The tunnel is located 100 kilometers west of Algiers, capital of Algeria, and composed of two separate tubes at 7,346 meters long in one lane and 7,335 meters long in the other, each for just one track. A total length of 14.68 kilometers, it is the longest tunnel in North Africa.

Geological challenges posed by the expansive rocky terrain had to be overcome during the construction of the railway tunnel, according to the CRCC.

In a ceremony to mark the breakthrough, Algerian officials said the new railway would greatly improve transportation for people and goods once completed, cutting the travel time between Algiers and Oran from four hours to two hours.



(Photo coutesy of China Railway Construction Corporation)

Wang Wenzhong, the vice president of the CRCC, said the tunnel would be a pivotal point for railways in northern Algeria and boost economic growth along the line.

The CRCC said that construction of the project created more than 4,100 jobs for local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's State-owned railway company to help construct Moscow subway *
By Ni Hao Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/2 22:53:39
*

State railway firm to help construct Moscow subway*
China's State-owned railway company will participate in Moscow's subway construction, the first time Russia has entered into a joint venture with a foreign company in subway construction. 

China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) told the Global Times on Thursday that the subway's base is nearing completion, and five shield tunneling machines, mainly used for construction under extremely cold conditions, had recently arrived in Moscow.

This portion of the subway, spanning 3.8 kilometers, is located at Moscow's southwest, which consists of three subway stations and four sections, the company said. 

It added this will be completed within two-and-a-half years, and will begin service in 2020. 

The contract is worth 2.29 billion yuan ($0.34 billion).

Moscow vice mayor Marat Khusnullin said China will open the subway line, which runs from Prospekt Vernadskogo station to Aminyevskoye Shosse station, at the start of 2018, Russian media Sputnik reported on Monday. 

The report said approximately 500 Chinese workers and engineers will also come to Moscow for the project.

This marks the first time Russia has invited a foreign company to participate in its subway construction. It's also China's first subway project in Europe.

CRCC said Li Chude, a member of the Standing Committee and Secretary of the Commission for Discipline Inspection of the CRCC Party Committee, inspected the job site in October.

Premier Li Keqiang and Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev signed a joint communiqué on Wednesday, stating that the two sides should enhance cooperation on high-speed rail, including the technology, equipment and investments so a date can be set to initiate the Moscow-Kazan high-speed rail project, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The 770-kilometer railway will cost 1.3 trillion rubles ($22.4 billion). The trains will run at a maximum speed of 400 kilometers per hour, and will cut travel time from 14 hours to 3.5 hours, Xinhua reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese trainmaker establishes regional headquarters, R&D center in Australia *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-25 12:22:43_|_Editor: Jiaxin_



CHANGCHUN, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- A subsidiary of Chinese trainmaker, China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), said Saturday it had established an Asia-Pacific headquarters and a research & development center in Australia.

The Melbourne-based headquarters will help provide technology support for train design, manufacturing and maintenance in the region, according to CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Company in northeast China's Jilin Province.

"The office will create more job and export opportunities for local train manufacturers," said Wang Run, chairman of CRRC Changchun.

The office employs 41 local workers.

In November 2016, CRRC Changchun signed a deal with Victoria to build high-capacity metro trains worth 1.5 billion U.S. dollars, the biggest metro train purchasing project in the Australian state's history.

CRRC Changchun has more than 18,000 employers and annually manufactures more than 8,000 trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Belgrade-Budapest railway construction starts *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-29 10:15:07_|_Editor: liuxin_







Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic (C) speaks at the opening ceremony for the construction works at Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest railway in Belgrade, Serbia on Nov. 28, 2017. Work to modernize and reconstruct the Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest Railway started on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Wang Huijuan)

BELGRADE, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- Work to modernize and reconstruct the Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest Railway started on Tuesday.

The 34.5 km-long segment, the railway's first part to start construction, is expected to be completed in three years.

The segment in Serbia, with an investment of 350 million U.S. dollars, was kicked off at a ceremony at Zemun railway station in Belgrade by Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic, Minister of Construction, Transportation and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic, and Wang Xiaotao, deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission of China.

The railway linking Budapest with Belgrade is the first cross-border project jointly realized by Serbia, Hungary and China within the framework of the cooperation between China and the Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC), said Brnabic.

It has a total length of 350 km, with 184 km in Serbia. It is designed for electrified passenger and cargo trains with a maximum speed of 200 km per hour.

Brnabic said that Serbia had the most projects among the regional participants of the Belt and Road Initiative and the 16+1 cooperation format between China and the CEEC.

"Project Belgrade-Budapest implies that Serbia is developing in a smart and a strategic way," Brnabic added.

"Our wish is to attract people to use trains, as well as those who transport cargoes across Serbia," Mihajlovic said, noting that with this project Serbia has truly become a part of the Belt and Road Initiative.

Yang Zhongmin, chairman of state-owned China Railway International Company Ltd., said that the railway was a leading project in the 16+1 cooperation format and an example of the comprehensive strategic cooperation between China and Serbia.

Yang said the Chinese companies will fulfill their obligations concerning procedures, employment and environment,and adhere to Serbian regulations.

"We are looking forward to the opening of Belgrade-Budapest railway -- the day when we will together with the people of Serbia enjoy the fruits of the development of Serbia-China cooperation," Yang said.

Wang said that since the project to modernize the Belgrade-Budapest railway was initially agreed on at the 2013 China-CEEC leaders' meeting in Bucharest, China and Serbia have carried out close cooperation.

"I hope workers from the two countries will work devotedly and complete the project with high quality, to make the Belgrade-Budapest railway a road of friendship, cooperation and development and to become a new milestone of China-Serbia friendship," Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Thailand approves environmental impact assessment for Thailand-China railway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-04 19:20:23_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BANGKOK, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- Thailand approves the environmental impact assessment (EIA) of Thailand-China railway, paving the way for the start of construction of the first 3.5-km section this month.

According to website of Office of Natural Resources and Environmental Policy and Planning, National Environment Board of the office approved a second part of EIA of the first phase of Thailand-China railway during a meeting on Nov. 30 after approving the first part earlier this year, which means the EIA of the high-speed project is finally approved.

"The next step after the approval of the EIA would be the construction, and we selected Dec. 21 to be the date to begin the work," said Thai Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith during a press conference at the ministry on Monday.

Arkhom told Xinhua earlier on Nov. 24 during the 22th meeting of Joint Committee on Railway Cooperation between Thailand and China that Department of Highways of his ministry would be the one to build the first 3.5-km section, while the construction of the remaining 249 km will start gradually later after being put out to tender next year.

The first phase of the high-speed project, linking Bangkok and the northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima, is set to cost some 179 billion baht (5.4 billion U.S. dollars) and would become Thailand's first high-speed railway.

Arkhom also said during the 22th meeting that Thailand and China had already begun negotiation on the second phase of the project, which will link Nakhon Ratchasima with Nong Khai on Thai-Lao border as the project is set to finally connect with China-Lao railway to form an artery railway from Kunming in southern China to Bangkok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* As China, Nepal try to clear last hurdles for new train route, India’s anxiety is aggravated *
By Zhang Yiqian Source:Global Times Published: 2017/12/5 19:02:40

*Sino-Nepalese railway will boost trade between multiple countries *

○ _A team of Chinese railway officials and experts recently visited Nepal to assess the feasibility of cross-border railway connectivity_

○ _Talks of a China-Nepal railway have been active for years, with the Chinese government pushing for its development in order to benefit both sides economically_ _and culturally_

○ _Expert say the construction of the railway on Nepal's side will be affected by the upcoming Nepalese elections _



People ride atop a train in Janakpur, Nepal. Photo: VCG

A team of high-level Chinese officials and experts recently completed a land inspection trip in Nepal for the construction of a China-Nepal railway.

The team of 23 was led by Zheng Jian, deputy director of National Railway Administration of China, who met with the Nepali Ministry of Physical Infrastructure and Transport on November 10, after completing field trips to Gyirong, Pokhara and Lumbini.

According to the Kathmandu Post, Nepali Department of Railways spokesperson Prakash Bhakta Upadhayaya said that the Chinese team resolved many technical issues, especially geological ones.

"Altitude variation between Syaprubeshi and Gyirong and the gap created between Indian and Tibetan tectonic plates after the 2015 earthquake were major concerns. This Chinese team of experts has cleared out our concerns, paving way for development of railroads in the country," Upadhayaya told the Kathmandu Post.

He said that the Chinese team has assured the technical support required for this project. Nepal and China have also agreed to expedite cooperation in the field of cross-border railway connectivity.

*Long in the making*

Sun Lizhou, an international relations expert from Tsinghua University, has followed the progress of the project closely. He told the Global Times that time varies from project to project, from the moment an inspection team is sent out until construction begins.

The development of projects between China and Nepal has been affected by geopolitics.

Over the years, China and Nepal have held several rounds of talks, both formal and informal, about possible cross-border railways, especially under the Belt and Road initiative.

In 2006, Qiangba Puncog, the then-chairman of the government of China's Tibet Autonomous Region, told Sharma Oli, who was then deputy prime minister of Nepal, that the Qinghai-Tibet railway would be extended from Lhasa to Xigaze, Tibet Autonomous Region and then to the Sino-Nepalese border.

In March 2016, the Nepali prime minister signed 10 agreements with China during the Boao Forum for Asia, including plans to establish railways between the two countries.

In May 2017, during a bilateral meeting in Beijing, Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang told Nepal's Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Krishna Bahadur Mahara that China was willing to push for the steady development of basic infrastructure projects between the two countries, such as road and railway construction.

There were further meetings between China and Nepal in September of this year, when Mahara held a bilateral delegation-level meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi while visiting Beijing.

Soon after this year's 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, a high-level Chinese delegation was dispatched to Nepal to carry out an inspection of the technical feasibility of the railway.

China's National Railway Administration said that, in Nepal, China has made developing the cross-border railway "a high priority," according to Xinhua News Agency.

On the Chinese side, the extension of the railway from Xigaze in Tibet to the China-Nepal border port of Gyirong is being carried out and will be completed by 2020.

The railway is part of China's greater plan to connect neighboring countries with roads and railways in every direction. Foreign media outlets have commented that China is executing "railway diplomacy."

Toward the West, there are three China-Europe cargo train rails, two rails between China and Kazakhstan and discussions of a railway project connecting China, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, Afghanistan and Iran.

To the South, the China-Laos railway is expected to be finished by the end of 2020, and Thailand has recently approved a China-Thailand rail to begin construction this year.





*Boost in cross-border trade*

For Chinese companies trading with Nepal, the most convenient means of transportation is rail shipping from cities in Tibet to the Nepal's capital, Kathmandu. The railway's extension from Xigaze to Gyirong is highly anticipated.

The Guangdong-Tibet-Central South Asia freight train was launched based on the premise that it would link China and Nepal, an official in Lhasa involved with the project, who preferred not to be named, told the Global Times in a previous report.

"The China-Nepal railway remains a bottleneck for the economic corridor of South Asia, as the most challenging part is still in Nepal," he said.

Many experts also look forward to the railway. Sun told the Global Times that if China and Nepal are connected by rail, trade volume will be increased, with China receiving an all-new market with a 29 million population.

Sun thinks inconvenient transportation is the primary reason why Nepal's economy has fallen behind other Asian nations. Presently, a 1,389-kilometer shared border separates China and Nepal, but there are only two trading posts, both on roads, along the route.

Furthermore, after the railway is completed, the development of cross-border trade between Bhutan, Bangladesh and China via Nepal will also thrive.

When Sun visited Nepal in 2016, he spoke with more than 200 people from all walks of life, asking for their honest opinions about the China-Nepal railway. Most showed their support. 

Sun also believes that the China-Nepal railway will be advantageous to Nepal's national unity, as it could as it could encourage Nepal to maintain national unity and lessen its reliance on India.

"It will provide freedom and make it smoother to select suitable markets for the Nepalese. It will help Nepal to manage the trade deficit. It will play an important role to develop and flourish the trade, economic, social, cultural, religious and practical relations between China and Nepal," said Prem Sagar Poudel, Chairman of the Nepal-China Mutual Cooperation Society.

*Pressure from India*

When news of a Chinese surveying team arriving in Nepal got out, there was a strong response from the Indian side. There were also reports of Nepal "choosing China" as a new strategic partner so as to lower its dependence on, or "counterbalancing" against, India. Media reported the railway as "a bid to reduce landlocked Nepal's dependence on India for supplies."

Thinktank researchers in India also expressed concern that China's Qinghai-Tibet railway could impact India's national security by having the ability to send troops and war-time supplies directly to border regions.

Tsinghua's international relations expert, Sun, told the Global Times that India has been concerned about the construction of the China-Nepal railway.

"For years, India fully penetrated Nepal's government, army and main political parties, preventing Nepal from getting closer to China," he said.

Poudel told the Global Times that India doesn't want Nepal to fall out of its control.

"India clearly knows that if Nepal and China's relationship becomes strong, then India can't use Nepal's natural resources like now. They will lose the monopoly over water resources, herbs, mines etc.," he said.

Sun thinks China should push forward for the development of the project even if it makes India "a little uncomfortable."

But the continuation of the railway on Nepal's side will be affected largely by the upcoming results of Nepal's national election, he added.

"Foreign pressure and interruptions can delay the Chinese railway line project, but no one can stop this project. Its process is moving ahead in a slow motion, but it is moving continuously nonetheless," Poudel said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941150861203345408* 1st China-Laos railway tunnel holing through *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-14 00:06:40_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





VIENTIANE, Dec. 13 (Xinhua) -- Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel, the first tunnel along the China-Laos railway has been bored through in Laos' Vientiane Province with the length of 301 meters.

Bai Jian, representative of Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd, the tunnel project contractor, told Xinhua on Wednesday that the tunnel has been constructed safely with high quality.

The geological conditions of the tunnel area are clay, mudstone and sandstone with high safety risk and difficulties for construction.

Since the beginning of building the tunnel, the project department has strictly followed the design and requirements, and has always put safety management and quality control in the first place, said Cheng Pingjun, project manager of Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd, on Wednesday.

"I feel proud of participating the construction of the tunnel and the railway, one of the most important projects in Laos," Soukthavy Keosouvanh, a Lao translator working with the Bureau 15, adding that the railway, when ready in the future, will bring convenience and benefits to Lao people.

Chindasack Nhotmanhkho, general manager of NTP, a Lao company supplying fuel to China-Laos railway construction contractors said, "I feel proud to support such a big project like this."

The China-Laos railway is promoted by leaders of the two countries as one of interconnectivity projects. Construction of the railway began in December 2016 and bridges, roadbed and other sections were progressed smoothly along the route.

The China-Laos railway has a length over 414 kilometers, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. The railway is expected to open to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Thailand approves environmental impact assessment for Thailand-China railway *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-04 19:20:23_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANGKOK, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- Thailand approves the environmental impact assessment (EIA) of Thailand-China railway, paving the way for the start of construction of the first 3.5-km section this month.
> 
> According to website of Office of Natural Resources and Environmental Policy and Planning, National Environment Board of the office approved a second part of EIA of the first phase of Thailand-China railway during a meeting on Nov. 30 after approving the first part earlier this year, which means the EIA of the high-speed project is finally approved.
> 
> "The next step after the approval of the EIA would be the construction, and we selected Dec. 21 to be the date to begin the work," said Thai Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith during a press conference at the ministry on Monday.
> 
> Arkhom told Xinhua earlier on Nov. 24 during the 22th meeting of Joint Committee on Railway Cooperation between Thailand and China that Department of Highways of his ministry would be the one to build the first 3.5-km section, while the construction of the remaining 249 km will start gradually later after being put out to tender next year.
> 
> The first phase of the high-speed project, linking Bangkok and the northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima, is set to cost some 179 billion baht (5.4 billion U.S. dollars) and would become Thailand's first high-speed railway.
> 
> Arkhom also said during the 22th meeting that Thailand and China had already begun negotiation on the second phase of the project, which will link Nakhon Ratchasima with Nong Khai on Thai-Lao border as the project is set to finally connect with China-Lao railway to form an artery railway from Kunming in southern China to Bangkok.


*Thai cabinet okays construction of Thailand-China railway*
Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 22:57 By Xinhua

BANGKOK - Thai cabinet on Tuesday approved an agreement to start the construction of the first phase of Thailand-China railway on Dec 21, said Thai Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith during a press conference here on Tuesday.

The cabinet also approved the Department of Highways of the Thai Transport Ministry to build the first 3.5-kilometer section, the minister said.

*A ground breaking ceremony is set to be held there on Dec 21, while the second section of 11 km, the third of 119.5 km and the fourth of 119 km are to open for bidding later*

State Railway of Thailand (SRT) will sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Department of Highways on Wednesday to authorize the department to do the job, said acting governor of SRT Anont Luangboriboon during the press conference.

*ALSO READ: **China's envoy calls for boost in Sino-Thai ties post Congress*

The first 3.5 km section is located between two current railway stations, Klang Dong and Pang Asok in the northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima.

Thanin Somboon, Director-General of Department of Highways, said in a press release for media on Tuesday that the department is ready for the construction work and would build the first section and a good example for other sections.

Thanin added that the construction would be a great chance for both Thai and Chinese engineers to learn together.

A ground breaking ceremony is set to be held there on Dec 21, while the second section of 11 km, the third of 119.5 km and the fourth of 119 km are to open for bidding later.

The 253 km project is set to cost some 179 billion baht (US$5.4 billion). The Chinese side is responsible for the design of the railway, supervision of the construction and supplying trains, signal systems, among others.

*READ MORE: **Thailand approves contract of Thailand-China railway project*

Once completed, the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima railway with a maximum speed of 250 km per hour will be the first standard gauge high-speed railway of the country.

However, to finally form an artery railway linking Thailand, Laos and China, a 355 km second phase linking Nakhon Ratchasima with Nong Khai on the border with Laos has to be built.

Arkhom said that Thailand and China had begun to discuss the second phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Boston receives ‘Made in China’ subway trains*

By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 17:04, December 25, 2017






The first subway trains manufactured by China for Boston’s new Orange Line were recently shipped to the city, its manufacturer said on Monday, China News Agency reported.

The Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) has displayed the “Christmas gift” from China on its Twitter account.

Testing of the prototype has begun, the agency said, adding that it will take months to test the rest of the trains after they are shipped to the US.

The subway trains rolled off the production line in October.

State-owned train maker CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, is the first Chinese company to export its subway trains to the United States with complete Chinese intellectual property.

CRRC built its first train manufacturing base in the US in September 2015. The base, which can assemble, test, and provide after-sales service, is expected to come into use at the beginning of 2018 for local production of subway trains.

MBTA forecasts that the new Orange Line will be put into use in 2019.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/1225/c90000-9308323.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Dec 26, 2017 04:14 PM BUSINESS & TECH
*Chinese Consortium Wants to Build Malaysia-Singapore Railway*
By Lu Bingyang, Chen Lixiong and Teng Jing Xuan



A consortium, led by China Railway Corp., plans to submit a high-speed rail proposal that will emphasize China’s strengths in railway construction, including its experience building a high-speed railway in the tropics. Photo: Visual China

A consortium led by China Railway Corp. (CRC) intends to submit a proposal for the planned Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail that would link Malaysia with its southern neighbor, personnel from the national rail operator told Caixin.

Malaysia’s MyHSR Corp. and Singapore’s SG HSR Private Ltd., which were formed after the two countries’ governments signed a high-speed rail agreement last year, announced Wednesday that they would be accepting bids for a railway “assets company” until June 2018.

A deputy general manager of CRC, Huang Min, will lead a group of at least eight companies — including China Communications Construction Co. Ltd., China Investment Corp. and the Export-Import Bank of China — to work on a proposal, which has not been submitted yet, the CRC staffer told Caixin.

A number of companies from other countries, including Japan, South Korea, France and Germany, also intend to submit proposals, the staffer said.

The assets company will be tasked with designing, building, financing and maintaining the trains, tracks and communications systems for the high-speed railway, which is expected to be completed by 2026.

China Railway is very confident about the Chinese consortium’s chances, sources close to the state-owned operator said.

Chinese railway companies already have a significant presence in Southeast Asia. CRRC Corp., a member of the consortium and the world’s largest rolling stock manufacturer, makes more than 70% of the trains used in Malaysia, a CRRC staffer told Caixin. On Aug. 9, construction began on Malaysia’s 55 billion ringgit ($13.4 billion) East Coast Rail Link, which China Communications Construction is building.

The Chinese consortium’s planned high-speed rail proposal will emphasize China’s main strengths in railway construction, including the fact that it is the only country to have experience building a high-speed railway in the tropics (in Hainan province), sources said.

The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail will mark a major milestone for the Trans-Asian Railway, an ambitious United Nations project that since the 1950s has attempted to build a continuous link between Istanbul and Singapore. The new link is also important to China as part of the Singapore-Kunming* Rail Link*, a Belt and Road plan to plug Southeast Asia into China’s domestic high-speed rail network.

Kuala Lumpur and Singapore are currently seven hours apart by rail, and the 350-kilometer (217.5 mile) high-speed railway is expected to cut down the journey between the cities to 90 minutes, linking eight stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Argentina receives shipment of Chinese cargo locomotives *
New China TV
*Published on Jan 3, 2018
*
Argentina received a shipment of eight Chinese locomotives on Wednesday. The locomotives will be integrated into the Belgrano Cargo line, a key branch for the country. The line's route crosses though the main zones of agricultural production in northern Argentina and connects with the export pole of Puerto de Rosario in the east of the country.

The machines were produced by the company CRRC, which is a subsidiary of the CRRC group, a Chinese business that deals with the development and production of trains and construction machinery. The total purchase includes 3,500 wagons, plus 107 locomotives, along with machinery, tools, spare parts, and containers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Argentina receives shipment of Chinese cargo locomotives *
> New China TV
> *Published on Jan 3, 2018
> *
> Argentina received a shipment of eight Chinese locomotives on Wednesday. The locomotives will be integrated into the Belgrano Cargo line, a key branch for the country. The line's route crosses though the main zones of agricultural production in northern Argentina and connects with the export pole of Puerto de Rosario in the east of the country.
> 
> The machines were produced by the company CRRC, which is a subsidiary of the CRRC group, a Chinese business that deals with the development and production of trains and construction machinery. The total purchase includes 3,500 wagons, plus 107 locomotives, along with machinery, tools, spare parts, and containers.


Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-built railway in southern Sri Lanka starts track-laying *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-01-13 12:30:18 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Jan. 12, 2018 shows the track-laying ceremony of Matara-Kataragama railway extension project held in Matara, southern Sri Lanka. (Xinhua/Pradeep Pathirana)

COLOMBO, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- The track-laying commencement of the first phase of the China-built Matara-Kataragama railway extension project has been held in Matara in southern Sri Lanka.

The first phase of the project includes constructing a railway service from Matara to Beliatta, in the south of the island country.

Sri Lankan State Minister for State Enterprise Development Lakshman Yapa Abeywardena said during the ceremony on Friday that the Sri Lankan government was hoping to finish the first phase of the railway project in the coming months, which will benefit the public and tourists.

"On behalf of the president and the Sri Lankan government, I would like to thank the Chinese government for this historic event. The extension is a historic development which will hugely benefit the public transport sector as well as the country's tourism sector," Abeywardena said.

"Successive governments in the past have tried to implement this project. Due to the assistance of the Chinese government and the Chinese company, this project will soon be a reality," the minister added.

The Matara-Kataragama railway project is the first new railway line constructed in Sri Lanka since the island country gained independence in 1948.

The project, funded by the EXIM Bank of China on a concessional loan, is being constructed by China National Machinery Import and Export Corporation (CMC) in consultation with the Sri Lankan Ministry of Transport and Civil Aviation and the Central Engineering Consultancy Bureau.

Vice President of CMC Zhao Jun said the railway extension project, which was under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, is a key project closely related to the development of Sri Lanka, since in future the railway will connect many industrial areas in the south of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Cambodia seeks China-made panda-shaped 'sky train' *
2018-01-16 12:59 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ ECNS App Download



A Cambodian delegation visits the workshop of Zhongtang Sky Train Group in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, Jan. 15, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zhong Xin)

(ECNS) -- The Chinese company behind the panda-shaped "sky train" said it hopes to introduce the project into Cambodia.

Zhongtang Sky Train Group, a company based in Chengdu City of Sichuan Province and specializing in suspension railway technologies, welcomed a delegation from the Cambodian government on Monday.

Members of the delegation were provided with details of the suspension "sky train" technology and also took a ride in the company's compound in Chengdu.

Representatives of the company visited Cambodia last year and this reciprocal visit from the Cambodian side will push forward substantial progress, sources said.

According to the plan, the "sky train" will run on a 10-kilometer-long road connecting a central railway station and an airport in Cambodia. Other projects, including Phnom Penh's international convention and exhibition center, five-star hotels and shopping malls, will also be built along the line.

The train features black-and-white carriages and was put into trial operation in Chengdu in November 2016. It hung from a white rail above ground and was tested along a 1.4-kilometer route.

The train is powered by lithium batteries rather than high-voltage electricity, which will avoid exhaust emission and reduce building costs, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Argentina's railroad transformed by Chinese-made trains*
New China TV Published on Jan 16, 2018

One of Argentina's most important rail line's monthly transportation capacity has been raised by around 200 thousand tons, thanks to new locomotives and wagons from Chinese company CRRC Qishuya. The San Martin Cargo line runs through Santa Fe province, which is around 250 kilometers north of Buenos Aires. Employees at the state-owned Trenes Argentinos said the new trains have helped to make transport more efficient and have also improved working conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese railway construction firm to build three metro stations in Moscow*
China Plus, January 26, 2018

China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) is set to build three metro stations of the Third Interchange Circuit in the Russian capital city by the end of 2019, according to Marat Khusnullin, deputy mayor of Moscow for urban development policy and construction.

Khusnullin said the Beijing-based state-owned railway construction firm will start the construction of the three metro stations and main line tunnels between them in the near future. The total length of the project is around 3.6 kilometers.


Some news media reported last year that the Moscow municipal government reached an agreement with CRCC to jointly develop the city's southern metro network in October 2016, and CRCC won the bid with about 23 billion rubles (400 million US dollars). The three metro stations are located at Aminyevskoye Shosse, Michurinskyi Prospekt, and Vernadskyi Prospekt, in the southwest of Moscow.


This is the first time a Russian city has invited a foreign company to join a national subway construction project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Saturday, March 17, 2018, 10:04
*Trans-Asian Railway construction on track*
By Yang Wanli & Li Yingqing

Yunnan province will speed up construction of the Trans-Asian Railway within the province and aims to complete a railway network connecting China with Vietnam, Laos and Myanmar.

*Our goal is to build a modern railway network that could connect the provincial capital, Kunming, with the bordering nations in five hours and neighboring provinces within eight hours*

*Wang Gengjie, *General Manager, China Railway Kunming Group Co.​
Yunnan, in Southwest China, is the center of the Trans-Asian Railway, which is a project to create an integrated freight railway network across Europe and Asia.

As a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress, Wang revealed during the two sessions that all the construction work connecting China with Vietnam, Laos and Myanmar is speeding up and expected to be finished by 2021.

Under the current plan, the cross-border railway network will mainly serve freight trains for commercial trade, according to Wang.

The Kunming-Hekou Line connecting Yunnan's capital to the border with Vietnam now has two types of train tracks with different gauges.

The one-meter-wide single track, which matches the track size in Vietnam, has been used for decades and now serves freight trains.

In 2014, the bureau adopted new technology to successfully transform the track size into a wider one, and the one-meter-wide old track still can be used.

The wider track increased the train speed and cut the traveling time from Kunming to Hekou from 18 hours to only six.

"The cargo capacity improved from about 270 metric tons to nearly 4,000 tons with the technology. It has boosted economic development both at home and abroad," Wang said.

Construction of the China-Laos Line, the 414-kilometer railway linking Kunming and Vientiane, the capital of Laos, is underway and the line will begin operation by 2021, according to Wang.

Wang said the other two lines－the Dali-Lincang Railway and the Dali-Ruili Railway－aiming to connect with Myanmar and other Southeast Asian countries are also under construction.

In addition, construction of the two lines' shared part－the 200-kilometer-per-hour Guangtong-Dali railway－is expected to be completed in July this year, Wang said.

According to Wang, the designed operating speed of railways linking those three countries varies from 120 to 200 km/h.


----------



## JSCh

*Sinomach railway in Iran*
Source:Reuters-Global Times Published: 2018/3/21 22:28:40

China National Machinery Industry Corp, known as Sinomach, has signed a contract to build a 5.35 billion yuan ($845 million) railway in western Iran, adding to a wave of Chinese investment in the country.

Sinomach will handle the engineering, procurement and construction work for the 410-kilometer railway connecting the cities of Tehran, Hamedan and Sanandaj, the company said on its website on Monday.

China has pumped billions of dollars into projects in Iran since nuclear sanctions against the country were lifted in 2015, giving its companies an advantage over European companies struggling to find banks to fund their plans.

China has been particularly involved in rail projects in the country, reflecting its Belt and Road initiative that aims to improve global transport and trade connectivity.

State-owned China Railway Engineering Corp is building a 415-kilometer high-speed rail line between Tehran and Isfahan via Qom. Meanwhile, China Railway Construction in January said one of its units had won a contract to build a railway between Kermanshah and Khosravi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*7 pct of construction of first section of Thailand-China high speed railway completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-22 23:48:18|Editor: Liangyu




Photo taken on March 22, 2018 shows the construction site of Thailand-China High Speed Train project in Pak Chong, Thailand. Construction of the first section of Thailand-China High Speed Train project has been running smoothly, or 7 percent completed, Thanin Somboon, Director-General of Thailand's Department of Highways said on Thursday at the construction site here. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)

PAK CHONG, Thailand, March 22 (Xinhua) -- Construction of the first section of Thailand-China High Speed Train project has been running smoothly, or 7 percent completed, Thanin Somboon, Director-General of Thailand's Department of Highways said on Thursday at the construction site here.

The clearing and grubbing of the first 3.5-kilometer section is finished in the main, contributing to a 7 percent completion of the section, said Thanin at a press tour to where the project began last December.

"The highway department is confident to finish the 3.5-kilometer section within four months, or before August, once we are fully funded," said the director-general.

So far, the cooperation between China and Thailand has been going well, which would be a referential experience for the construction of future sections, Thanin emphasized.

Thailand and China jointly inaugurated the construction of Thailand's first high-speed railway from Bangkok to northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima, or the 253-km first phase of Thailand-China high speed railway last December.

Once completed, the railway with a maximum speed of 250 km per hour will be the first high-speed railway of Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China driving Malaysia's rail ambitions*
By Rian Maelzer
2018-03-27 21:54 GMT+8




To visit the sprawling Chinese plant assembling electric and light rail train sets in central Malaysia it seemed fitting to go by rail. I first hopped on one of the new lines of Kuala Lumpur’s light rail system a few stops to a main terminal, then walked to the adjacent platform to catch the electric train to Batu Gajah in Perak state.

The light rail train was assembled at the CRRC Rolling Stock Centre in Perak. The electric train was manufactured by its parent company in Zhuzhou, China.



A train for Malaysia's main north-south electric system. /CGTN Photo

The CRR plant here has also been assembling trains for greater Kuala Lumpur’s suburban rail system, as well as the electric train line I took.

“Malaysia has a solid railway network, but it is outdated, so there are big opportunities here,” the rolling stock center’s general manager Jiang Zhengguang told me. “Since we entered Malaysia in 2011, we have had a lot of orders, orders for nearly 1,000 train segments, and we have finished nearly 500 of them.”



An electric train set being assembled at the plant. /CGTN Photo

But China’s involvement in the rail sector doesn’t end at this plant. Far from it.

Chinese companies are working to double track and electrify the final 190-kilometer stretch of the country’s main north-south rail line to the border with Singapore.



Around 80 percent of the staff are local. /CGTN Photo

And China Communications Construction Company will take the lead in building a 13-billion-US-dollar East Coast Rail Link… stretching from the big ports on Malaysia’s west coast, through the capital to the underdeveloped east coast, and north to the Thai border. It will also be funded with soft loans from China.



Chinese state councilor Wang Yong joined Malaysia's prime minister to launch the East Coast Rail Link. /CGTN Photo

Malaysia’s prime minister Najib Razak has hailed the East Coast Rail Link or ECRL as a game changer. “It will be a catalyst for economic equality between the west coast and east coast as it will stimulate investments, spur commercial activities, create more jobs, facilitate quality education and boost tourism,” he said at last year’s launch.



CRRC Malaysia GM says the company looks to boost the local economy. /CGTN Photo

The ECRL project will train some 3,600 youths – especially from the less developed east coast states – in rail technology. The project will absorb most of those workers, but others should find jobs with the planned High Speed Rail project that will link Kuala Lumpur and Singapore.



A CRRC electric train. /CGTN Photo

Malaysia’s economy and youth have already seen the benefits of China’s rail investments here. Around 80 percent of the workers at CRRC’s plant are local people like Mohamed Al-Amin Zaini Yah. He had a diploma in mechanical engineering when he first joined CRRC about five years ago, and has since got a degree in Management in Technology.



Mohamed Al-Amin Zaini Yah (R) has been to China three times for training. /CGTN Photo

“The company sent me to China three times where I studied and acquired a lot of new skills, and developed my technical know-how. It has helped me expand my abilities and improve my income,” he says.

He adds that he’s proud to have been among the first batch of local workers to take part in a train building operation that Malaysia had never had before.

“Malaysia isn’t strong in railway equipment production,” says GM Jiang. “So entering Malaysia’s market, we bring new opportunities for Malaysia in this field. We will also help to cultivate local talents in manufacturing and management. We insist on localizing production and purchasing, boosting local suppliers and creating jobs.”



Some 500 train segments have been finished in the Perak plant. /CGTN Photo

The CRRC Corporation is looking at its Malaysia plant to serve more than just the local market. It wants to use the Perak plant as a base to assemble trains for the whole of ASEAN.



The plan is to assemble trains for the whole of Southeast Asia in the Malaysia plant. /CGTN Photo

In line with the Belt and Road Initiative, China is actively pursuing or undertaking a number of other rail projects in the region, including linking the southwestern Chinese city of Kunming in Yunnan Province to Laos capital Vientiane, on to the Thai border and to the capital Bangkok.



Trains for the new KL LRT extension are also built by the CRRC. /CGTN Photo

China has already solidly positioned at the heart of Malaysia’s ambitious rail expansion. But its rail companies will hope that their expertise and experience, coupled with their commitment to bring economic and social benefits, will help them land future high profile projects like the high-speed rail link between Singapore and Kuala Lumpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese companies' construction work advances rapidly as China-Laos railway takes shape *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-04-04 10:24:51 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on March 26, 2018 shows the cross-border Friendship Tunnel on China-Laos railway is under construction in Boten, Laos.

VIENTIANE, April 3 (Xinhua) -- After more than a year's construction, the China-Laos railway is taking shape in northern Laos bordering China.

"Now we have 2,401 staff and 603 sets of equipment at our construction sites," Zhou Xiaoxia, the superintendent of the China-Laos railway construction project's first section, told Xinhua on Monday by phone.

The superintendent from China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC 5) told Xinhua, up until the end of March, his unit had completed around 26 percent of the project section.

"For example, we have bored more than 14 km of tunnels which is 44 percent of the total and set up the lower portion of bridges which span more than 1,000 meters," said Zhou.

In 2018, Section One of the China-Laos railway project will see tunnels extended between 18 km and 20 km into the mountains and before Chinese New Year in February, 2019, the section will have bored through six tunnels, Huang Zongwen, a senior official with the China-Laos railway construction project told Xinhua during a tour to the construction sites.

He added that all the lower portions of the bridges, and the main roadbed work will be finished in 2018 and, before June this year, most of the culverts will be built.

The China-Laos railway construction project is divided into six sections. The CREC 5 is in charge of Section One in northern Laos, which borders China.

"There's a feeling of real enthusiasm towards this construction project and our team has been touched by the eagerness and expectations of the Lao people towards the railway," Hu Yong, a senior official of a CREC 5 said while showing Xinhua the tidy construction sites, factories and living zones.

"I am sure this year will see the construction work continue to boom and we can assure the timely and quality progress of the China-Laos railway."

In Hu Yong's team, Boten Tunnel is listed as one of the China-Laos railway's "important but difficult" projects.

Inside the Boten tunnel, engineering blasting, digging and cement lining were being carried out in an orderly fashion, and the in-and-outward bound heavy-duty trucks carried out earth and gravel continually, Xinhua reporters saw at the scene.

"We have almost bored half of the tunnel," Hu said proudly.

In the China-Laos border area, China Railway No.2 Group (CREC 2) is boring the Friendship Tunnel from each side.

"We have made a 300-meter entrance into the cross-border mountains, and will have half of the job completed on the Lao side at the end of this year," said Wang Xiaodong, a senior official of the CREC 2 unit, on Sunday.

The tunnel, with a total length of 9,595 meters, is divided into two parts, 7,170 meters on the Chinese side and 2,425 meters on the Lao side.

By March 26, the CREC 2 had bored 1,530.6 meters into the mountains from the Chinese side.

In December, 2017, Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel with a length of 301 meters in Laos' Vientiane Province, was bored by the Chinese project contractor Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd., and became the first completed tunnel along the China-Laos railway route.

The China-Laos railway is being promoted by the leaders of the two countries as a project of interconnectivity. Since the commencement of construction in December 2016, the building of tunnels, bridges, roadbeds and other sections has progressed smoothly along the route.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of more than 414 kilometers comprising 60 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and the capital of Vientiane.

The operating speed of trains on the route is designed to be 160 km per hour. The railway is expected to be fully operational in December 2021.


----------



## JSCh

*Railway upgrading project further boosts China-Malaysia ties: Malaysian PM*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-03 20:36:56|Editor: Jiaxin






Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (3rd R) and Ning Jizhe (4th L), deputy director of China's National Development and Reform Commission, attend the ground-breaking ceremony of the Gemas to Johor Bahru electric double-tracking railway project, in Segamat, Malaysia, April 3, 2018. A railway upgrading project undertaken by Chinese companies in southern Malaysia will further boost ties between the two countries, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said here Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)

SEGAMAT, Malaysia, April 3 (Xinhua) -- A railway upgrading project undertaken by Chinese companies in southern Malaysia will further boost ties between the two countries, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said here Tuesday.

The Gemas to Johor Bahru electric double-tracking railway project, contracted to China Railway Construction Corporation, China Railway Engineering Corporation and China Communications Construction Company, will bring many benefits including enhancing bilateral ties between Malaysia and China, Najib said at the ground-breaking ceremony of the project.

"Our ties and economic relations will be further strengthened with the implementation of this project," he said.

The project would involve local contractors, providing opportunities and economic spillovers, said the prime minister.

Ning Jizhe, deputy director of China's National Development and Reform Commission, was also present at the ground-breaking ceremony. He said as an important part of infrastructure building and railway cooperation between China and Malaysia, the project will see heavy local involvement.

Meanwhile, Chinese companies will transfer the technology know-how to the locals, bringing a win-win situation to the two people and the two countries, he said.

Azli, a local staff at the Segamat train station, said locals had long been looking forward to a railway upgrade. Due to the capacity and speed limit of the old single track, few people travel by trains nowadays.

That would soon be changed. The Gemas to Johor Bahru electric double-tracking railway project, covers more than 190 kilometers, will upgrade the existing single-track to electric double-track.

Upon completion in 2020, it will complete a south-north double-tracking railway network running from Johor Bahru bordering Singapore in the South to Padang Besar in the north at the Malaysia-Thailand border.


----------



## JSCh

*Argentina orders train carriages from China*
by Chi Dehua Apr 24, 2018 10:11



Argentina's Ministry of Transport has penned a deal to purchase 200 more bullet trains from China's largest rolling stock maker, CRRC. _official WeChat account of CRRC_

Argentina's Transport Ministry has agreed to purchase another 200 train carriages from China in a bid to complete the renovation of an old train line on the outskirts of Buenos Aires.

The deal, worth US$278m, was inked between the Argentine government and CRRC Corporation Limited, China's largest rolling stock manufacturer, on Monday, The Paper reports.

The new trains will be added to the Roca Line, which has already been equipped with 300 carriages ordered from CRRC in 2013. This was part of a larger shipment of 709 carriages distributed across three separate lines throughout the country.

The transporting capacity of the line is expected to increase by as much as 20 percent after the new carriages are shipped in mid-2019.

Home to over 10 million people, Buenos Aires is surrounded by more than 20 satellite cities. Trains are the major form of transport between the capital and its satellite cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's driverless trains coming soon to Thailand*

(People's Daily Online) 15:51, May 14, 2018

PBTS, a subsidiary of CRRC Nanjing Puzhen Co. Ltd., a Chinese railway rolling stock manufacturer, recently got the contract to supply two monorail projects in Bangkok, Thailand.






This makes the company, Puzhen Bombardier Transportation Systems Co. Ltd., the first domestic firm to sell driverless straddle monorail trains to a foreign country.

PBTS was founded in 2014 as a joint venture between Canada's Bombardier Transportation and China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC).

*It's the first company in China to specialize in the design, production, integration and sales of monorail and Automated People Mover (APM) rail transit vehicles and systems.*

In March 2018, the first domestic APM driverless line using PBTS’s vehicles was opened for trial operation in Shanghai. 

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0514/c90000-9459871.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*"Made in China" subway cars ready for Boston passengers by end of 2018*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-16 12:57:11|Editor: ZX



Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker (C) takes a ride on a new Orange Line train manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) at Wellington Yard in Medford, a residential and industrial suburb of Boston, the United States, on May 15, 2018. New subway cars designed and manufactured by CRRC are undergoing tests and will be ready to take passengers in Boston by the end of 2018, said local officials on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)

BOSTON, the United States, May 15 (Xinhua) -- New subway cars designed and manufactured by a Chinese company are undergoing tests and will be ready to take passengers in Boston by the end of 2018, said local officials on Tuesday.

A set of four cars made an appearance on the test track at Wellington Yard in Medford, a residential and industrial suburb of Boston, when Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker took a ride on the train while Stephanie Pollack, secretary of Massachusetts Transportation Department, introduced the new features of the vehicles.

The cars were the first four of 152 cars to serve the Orange Line in Boston. Each car needs about 500 hours of burn-in test before officially taking passengers on board, according to Pollack.

The secretary said once the cars are all delivered, passengers of the Orange Line will be able to have trains come every four and a half minutes during rush hour instead of every six or seven minutes currently, which will increase the number of commuters the line can carry in one hour by about 40 percent.

The new features of the vehicles include gap mitigation devices, additional passenger emergency intercoms, wider side door openings, automatic passenger counters and closed circuit cameras.

Baker said the train cars he toured signaled the first step in the delivery of all the new cars, which will gradually replace the nearly 40-year-old cars presently serving Boston lines.

These new cars are part of a contract between Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) and China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC).

According to the contract, the CRRC will also design and manufacture 252 new cars for Boston Red Line subway. The vehicles for both lines are worth a billion U.S. dollars.

CRRC Vice President Jia Bo told Xinhua that most of the new cars will be assembled in the Chinese company's plant in Springfield, Massachusetts.

Construction of the plant, spreading over 204,000 square feet (about 18,952 square meters) and equipped with a 2,240-foot (683-meter) dynamic test track and a staging/storage area, was completed in April.

The factory has brought not only new cars, but also job opportunities to Boston.

"We currently employ 156 local workers in our factory. That's more than what we have promised," said Jia, who added that the factory will probably be hiring 260 local workers by the end of 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm, Nigeria sign 6 bln USD rail project agreement*
May 16, 2018

ABUJA, May 16 (Xinhua) -- Nigeria on Tuesday signed an agreement of 6.68 billion U.S. dollars with China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) for a major segment of rail line linking the economic capital Lagos with Kano, northern Nigeria's commercial hub.

"The signing of the Ibadan-Kaduna segment contract agreement today (Tuesday) concludes all outstanding segments of the Lagos-Kano rail line," said a statement by Nigeria's transport ministry.

CCECC confirmed to Xinhua the signing of the agreement Tuesday.

The Lagos-Kano rail modernization project started in 2006 and was broken into segments for implementation.

The segmentation phase commenced from Abuja-Kaduna rail line in 2011, which was completed and commissioned into commercial operation by President Muhammadu Buhari in 2016.

In March 2017, the second leg of the rail project, which is currently ongoing, commenced.

Transport Minister Rotimi Amaechi, while signing the contract agreement with CCECC, said the completion time of the contract should be between two to three years, "depending on availability of funds."

Amaechi promised that the government would be able to provide its counterpart funding between 2018 and 2019 budget provision.

The Ibadan-Kaduna standard gauge line is designed to pass through the southwest region to the north, linking Osogbo-Ilorin-Minna to Kaduna, with a single track branch line from Osogbo to Ado-Ekiti, another southwestern city.


----------



## TaiShang

*Singapore receives 91 Chinese-made MRT trains*

(Xinhua) 15:54, May 26, 2018

SINGAPORE, May 25 (Xinhua) -- Singapore's Land Transport Authority (LTA) said on Friday that it had received the first batch of 91 Chinese-made trains for the city-state's new mass rapid transit (MRT) line that will enter into public service for the first stage in 2019.

*According to Straits Times, the trains, each with four cars, were made in China by a consortium formed by Chinese company CSR Qingdao Sifang Co. and Japanese firm Kawasaki Heavy Industries.*

The consortium won a contract worth 749 million Singapore dollars (about 558.6 million U.S. dollars) in 2014 to supply the trains.

The LTA said these fully-automated trains are the first in Singapore with five doors on the side of each car to facilitate smoother boarding and alighting of passengers. It said that the rest of the trains will be delivered progressively from now until 2022.

The new 43-km MRT line to run with these trains is Thomson-East Coast Line, which will have 31 stations. It is to connect commuters living in Singapore's eastern region to the city center, and will be fully operational in 2024.

@Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's BYD to build 2nd monorail in Philippines*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-05-31 11:10
















Passengers wait to board a monorail train of SkyRail in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Sept 1, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]

BALANGA CITY, the Philippines - China's electric vehicle maker BYD inked a deal on Wednesday with the local government of Bataan province to build a monorail transit system in this northern Philippine city northwest of Manila.

Liu Xueliang, general manager of BYD Asia Pacific Auto Sales Division, told Xinhua that the monorail will be built in Balanga city as soon as a feasibility study is completed.

Balanga city, about 120 kilometers northwest of Manila, is the capital city of Bataan province in Luzon Island.

According to BYD, the first phase of the monorail, circling Balanga city, is seven kilometers.

A statement issued at the signing of the BYD-Bataan-Balnga Multi-layered Electrified Transportation said the project is expected to ease the traffic congestions and optimize the transportation conditions in the city.

"Committed to achieving lower carbon and sustainable development, both the BYD and the provincial government of Bataan are working closely to introduce the first batch of 10 units of BYD electric buses for operations before Dec 31 this year," Balanga City Mayor Francis Garcia said.

"With the cooperation with BYD, the city will build a public transport system that will optimize the transportation conditions both in the Balanga city and the rest of Bataan province," Garcia said.

He expressed hope that the monorail transport system will not only address the traffic congestion but also build a green and environmentally friendly public transport system.

The monorail in Balanga city is the second monorail that BYD will build in the Philippines.

In August last year, the Chinese auto company also signed a memorandum of understanding with Iloilo city in the central Philippines for building the country's first monorail.

Now BYD is proceeding to the feasibility study of the 20-km monorail in Iloilo city which deals with the project cost and financing, among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Kenya's Chinese-funded railway line a game-changer*
CGTN Africa
Published on May 31, 2018

Kenya's Madaraka Express has celebrated its first anniversary. The Chinese-funded railway line has spurred economic growth, [TAKE VO] creating employment opportunities for thousands of Kenyans. It has also eased road traffic congestion, providing a fast and reliable mode of transport between Nairobi and the port city of Mombasa. The project cost more than 3-hundred and 20-billion dollars. China's Exim bank provided 90 percent of the financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company to conduct feasibility study for Bangladesh's first high speed railway project*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-01 01:12:13|Editor: mmm




DHAKA, May 31 (Xinhua) -- The Bangladeshi government has relied on a Chinese engineering giant to conduct a feasibility study and carry out detailed design for construction of the 230-km high-speed railway from capital Dhaka to seaport city Chittagong, officially known as Chattogram.

The proposed Dhaka-Chattogram rail route is set to be the first stretch to be explored for the Bangladesh Railway sector's first high-speed railway project.

Bangladesh Railway Thursday signed an agreement with China Railway Design Corporation (CRDC) to conduct the feasibility study and detailed design.

Md Quamrul Ahsan, project director, and the authorized representative of CRDC, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides here on Thursday.

According to the agreement, the feasibility study and detail design work will be completed within 18 months.

The Chinese consultant firm, in cooperation with Bangladesh Railway and Mazumder Enterprise, a Bangladeshi consultancy firm, will conduct the feasibility study.

At the signing ceremony, Bangladeshi Railway Minister M. Mazibul Hoque said Dhaka-Chattogram railway is very important.

Upon fruition, it will cut the traveling time from Dhaka to Chattogram by two hours as the new route of the proposed high-speed train would reduce the distance between the country's two largest cities by about 90 km.

The train will run at a speed of 200 km per hour on the new rail link.

The existing Dhaka-Chattogram rail link runs for 320 km and it's a journey of seven to ten hours.

Officials said the preliminary work will be completed by 2019 and then the ministry will invite tender to construct the country's first high-speed railway.

With daily traffic of tens of thousands, Dhaka-Chattogram highway and rail way are the main transportation arteries in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China completes longest railway tunnel in Georgia*
CGTN
Published on May 28, 2018

The construction of the longest tunnel in Georgia was completed on May 27, laying foundation for the future operation of the whole line. The project will be an indispensable part of the Chongqing-Xinjiang-Europe Railway route under the Belt and Road Initiative. It is expected to be accomplished in 2020. It will reduce travel time to three hours and twenty minutes from Tbilisi to the country's second-largest city Batumi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *7 pct of construction of first section of Thailand-China high speed railway completed*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-22 23:48:18|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on March 22, 2018 shows the construction site of Thailand-China High Speed Train project in Pak Chong, Thailand. Construction of the first section of Thailand-China High Speed Train project has been running smoothly, or 7 percent completed, Thanin Somboon, Director-General of Thailand's Department of Highways said on Thursday at the construction site here. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)
> 
> PAK CHONG, Thailand, March 22 (Xinhua) -- Construction of the first section of Thailand-China High Speed Train project has been running smoothly, or 7 percent completed, Thanin Somboon, Director-General of Thailand's Department of Highways said on Thursday at the construction site here.
> 
> The clearing and grubbing of the first 3.5-kilometer section is finished in the main, contributing to a 7 percent completion of the section, said Thanin at a press tour to where the project began last December.
> 
> "The highway department is confident to finish the 3.5-kilometer section within four months, or before August, once we are fully funded," said the director-general.
> 
> So far, the cooperation between China and Thailand has been going well, which would be a referential experience for the construction of future sections, Thanin emphasized.
> 
> Thailand and China jointly inaugurated the construction of Thailand's first high-speed railway from Bangkok to northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima, or the 253-km first phase of Thailand-China high speed railway last December.
> 
> Once completed, the railway with a maximum speed of 250 km per hour will be the first high-speed railway of Thailand.


*Construction of Thai-Chinese high-speed rail to start fully next year: Thai official*
Source: Xinhua 2018-06-03 00:27:43

BANGKOK, June 2 (Xinhua) -- The construction of a Thai-Chinese high-speed rail between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima in northeastern Thailand is expected to get fully started early next year, following biddings later this year, said Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith on Friday.

Arkhom, who co-chaired the 24th meeting of the Joint Committee on Thailand-China Cooperation on Rail Project with Ning Jizhe, deputy head of China's National Development and Reform Commission, said the construction of the main sections of the first phase of the high-speed rail from Bangkok to northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima will start in March next year.

The entire 253-km route between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima is divided into 14 sections, two of which are considered minor sections located in the northeastern province, including an initial 3.5-km-long section currently under construction between Klang Dong and Pang Asok stations, which started late last year.

Of the 12 main sections, six sections will be open to biddings in September this year, followed by the construction scheduled to begin in March next year, whereas the other six sections will be open to biddings in November this year, followed by the construction to begin in April next year, according to the transport minister.

Meanwhile, the 350-km high-speed rail between Nakhon Ratchasima and Nong Khai, which is facing the Lao capital Vientiane across Mekong River, will be implemented by Thailand with China acting as consultants in terms of feasibility study and design, Arkhom said.

The feasibility study and design are scheduled to be finished within this year so that the construction will begin next year, the minister noted, adding that they will work hard to make both phases, or the whole high-speed rail from Bangkok to Nong Khai, operational at the same time.

Another bridge across Mekong River will be built to accommodate the high-speed railway, which is designed to link southern China with Thailand through Laos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*A leap forward! 1st subway line built by Chinese in Europe reports progress*
New China TV
Published on Jun 4, 2018

Work will start on the drilling of the first tunnel for a subway line in the Russian capital of Moscow. The project is the first of its kind being built by a Chinese company in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese engineering firm breaks through 2nd tunnel along China-Laos railway*
Source: Xinhua 2018-06-14 12:00:15

VIENTIANE, June 14 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Guangzhou Engineering Group (CREC Guangzhou) has broken through a second tunnel along the China-Laos railway, securing steady progress in the construction of the railway project.

The CREC Guangzhou, a Chinese company which is in charge of the second section construction of the railway project, told Xinhua that the Ban Naven Tunnel was broken through on Tuesday.

The Ban Naven Tunnel is located in the country's northern town of Muangxay, Oudomxay Province.

The geological conditions of the 567-meter-long tunnel are very complicated with silty clay, sandstone and mudstone, thus posing challenges to the construction.

Since June 6, 2017, the CREC Guangzhou has assigned outstanding staff to the hilly tropical area and applied advanced technology and equipment in the construction of the tunnel.

The China-Laos railway is one of interconnectivity projects under the framework of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative. Construction of the railway began in December 2016 and is expected to open to traffic in December 2021.

The China-Laos railway has a length over 414 km, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the railway is designed at 160 km per hour.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese engineering firm completes main construction work of Laos' longest bridge*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-15 22:41:49|Editor: Yurou






Photo taken on June 14, 2018 shows piers of the Nam Khone super major bridge in Vientiane, Laos. China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) has completed the main construction work of the longest bridge along the China-Laos railway which is also the longest-ever bridge in Laos. (Xinhua/Qin Xiaoming)

VIENTIANE, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) has completed the main construction work of the longest bridge along the China-Laos railway which is also the longest-ever bridge in Laos.

Zeng Fanbing, the superintendent from the CREC-2 in charge of the construction of the sixth section of the China-Laos railway project, told Xinhua on Friday that his team finished the concrete casting of the last bridge pier of the Nam Khone super major bridge on Thursday, thus completing the main construction work of the longest bridge along the railway project.

The Nam Khone super major bridge, located in the northern suburb of Lao capital Vientiane, has a total length of 7.5 km. A total of 230 bridge piers have now been erected. The highest pier reaches 10.5 meters.

The China-Laos railway is one of interconnectivity projects under the framework of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative. Construction of the railway began in December 2016 and the railway is expected to open to traffic in December 2021.

The China-Laos railway has a length of over 414 kilometers, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company starts testing Mecca Light Rail for upcoming Hajj pilgrimage *


 







 





Source: Xinhua | 2018-06-21 04:26:51 | Editor: huaxia



Pilgrims wait at the Mina Station of the light rail in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, Nov. 4, 2011. (Xinhua)

RIYADH, June 20 (Xinhua) -- China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC) started on Wednesday the testing of the Mecca Light Rail in preparation for Hajj pilgrimage in August when millions of pilgrims will head to the holiest city in Islam.

CRCC, which was in charge of the construction of Mecca Light Rail, gained again the operation contract worth 350 million Saudi Arabian rials (93 million U.S. dollars) in April as approved by the Saudi government.

The company had operated the light rail, the first one in Saudi, during 2010-2014 after the construction was completed, carrying out about 15 million trips with zero fatalities.



Pilgrims stand in the train at the Mina Station of the light rail in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, Nov. 4, 2011. (Xinhua)

The light rail, which is the first railway built by a Chinese company in the Middle East, will ease congestion on the road in Hajj pilgrimage season and provide an easy transportation for pilgrims as it links three main Hajj destinations.

In 2009, CRCC won the bidding of the project, which extends for 18.25 km and includes nine stations. The company finished its construction in 16 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Railway project to link Tibet, Nepal*
By HU YONGQI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-06-22 07:31

















The 253-km railway line links Lhasa and Xigaze is officially put into use on Aug 15, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]​*Li envisions nations cooperating on constructing linking infrastructure*

China and Nepal will build a cross-border railway connecting the Tibet autonomous region with Kathmandu, as agreed on in more than 10 cooperative documents signed on Thursday.

The signing was witnessed by Premier Li Keqiang and his visiting Nepali counterpart Khadga Prasad Sharma Oli at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing. Oli is on a six-day visit to China.

The new line will connect the Gyirong trading port in the city of Xigaze, Tibet, with the Nepali capital Kathmandu, Vice-Foreign Minister Kong Xuanyou said at a briefing after the two leaders' meeting. A railway was put in operation in 2014 linking Xigaze with the autonomous region's capital Lhasa, which is also at one end of the lengthy Qinghai-Tibet Railway.

"Over the past two years, China-Nepal relations have made new progress. Nepal is undertaking political transformation, and we respect your choice of social system and development path and support Nepal in safeguarding national sovereignty, independence and rightful interests," Li said during their meeting. "We highly appreciate Nepal's adherence to the one-China policy."

China would like to work with Nepal on building a cross-Himalayan connectivity network via projects in trading ports, railways, highways, aviation and telecommunications, Li said. The two countries should also deepen cooperation in trade, production capacity, investment and agricultural goods, to develop their own advantages, he said. Chinese companies are supported to make investments in the South Asian neighbor, which is also expected to facilitate their businesses, he said.

Li called for a start of negotiations on a free trade agreement between the two neighbors as soon as possible. He said both countries uphold multilateralism and free trade, and they should resort to multilateralism to tackle increasing uncertainties in the international context.

Both countries have developed friendship and cooperation based on the five principles of peaceful coexistence, Li said. Development of bilateral ties is beneficial to the two countries, and regional peace, stability and prosperity, he said.

China would like to strengthen exchanges and coordination with Nepal in multilateral organizations, such as the United Nations and the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, to safeguard common interests, Li said.

Oli said the two countries have had a close connection over the long term and adhere to the five principles of peaceful coexistence with respect to each other's core interests and major concerns. Nepal firmly sticks to the one-China policy and promises not to tolerate anti-China activities on its territory, he said. The South Asian country will further strengthen ties and cooperation with China and proactively participate in the Belt and Road Initiative, he said.


----------



## JSCh

*Milestone reached on Sino-Lao railway*
By Ma Chenguang | China Daily | Updated: 2018-06-23 10:00


Builders install the first steel truss complex on Friday at Yuanjiang Railway Bridge, part of the Chinese section of the China-Laos railway, a major project in the Belt and Road Initiative. [Photo by Zhu Xiaochen/For China Daily]

Builders began to lay the first steel truss complex on Friday on Yuanjiang Railway Bridge－which has the tallest bridge pier in the world and the longest span between two piers－on the Chinese section of the 925.5-kilometer China-Laos railway, a major project in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The enormous metal framework, 13.5 meters long, 16 meters wide and 16 meters high with a weight of roughly 400 metric tons, is the first of 56 such structural components to stand on the 832.2-meter Yuanjiang Railway Bridge, said engineer Xie Lu from the China Railway No 4 Engineering Group Co Ltd (CREC4)－the company building it.

The dual-track bridge, spanning the V-shaped Honghe River Canyon, is one of 134 bridges being built on the 508.5-km Chinese section of the railway, which links Yuxi city in Southwest China's Yunnan province and the Lao capital Vientiane and will be fully operational in December 2021.

The main span of Yuanjiang Railway Bridge, which is 832.2 meters long with six piers, is 249 meters in length while its No 3 pier is 154 meters high, about the height of 54 stories in a high-rise, said Ruan Zhengjie, Party chief of Steel Structure Construction Co Ltd under CREC4.

The foundations of the tallest pier go 78 meters underground and took 22 months to build, he said.

Construction of the Chinese section, also called the Yuxi-Mohan Railway, started in April 2016 with an investment of 51.6 billion yuan ($7.9 billion) and 86.12 percent of it is comprised of bridges and tunnels, joining the Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos.

The 417-km-long Lao section, linking Mohan-Boten and Vientiane, has an operating speed of 160 km per hour with an investment of 37.4 billion yuan, said Wang Bingyan, manager of CREC4's No 4 subdivision of the Yuxi-Mohan Railway project.

According to him, the railway will allow landlocked Laos to become "land-linked", lowering production costs and boosting trade, investment and tourism.

As a demonstration project in China's "going global" strategy, the China-Laos railway is an achievement in Sino-Lao cooperation under the Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to build a modern-day Silk Road connecting economies in Asia, Africa and Europe by land and sea, Wang said.

"China aims to build a 5,500-km Trans-Asia Railway, which begins in Yunnan's provincial capital Kunming and travels through Laos, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia and Malaysia, before ending in Singapore," said Ding He, Wang's deputy.

Earlier, China and Thailand started building Thailand's first high-speed railway in December 2017, which will link to the China-Laos railway, Ding said.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Contractor Starts Kenyan Nairobi-Malaba Railway Project in Full Swing*
XU WEI 
DATE: MON, 06/25/2018 - 15:28 / SOURCE:YICAI





Chinese Contractor Starts Kenyan Nairobi-Malaba Railway Project in Full Swing​
(Yicai Global) June 25 -- China Communications Construction Co. has started building a 488-kilometer-long railway project in the eastern African country of Kenya.

The Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta inspected the Kenya Nairobi-Malaba Standard Gauge Railway project site near the Nairobi National Park on June 23, China Central Television reported. The president could learn that some 70 percent of the subgrade, tunnels, and bridges are already done. The contract period is 4.5 years but the report did not disclose the price of the deal.

Nairobi-Malaba SGR Project starts in Nairobi, the capital city of Kenya, and ends in Malaba, a border city between Kenya and Uganda. The railway route will become an extension to another Chinese-built line Mombasa–Nairobi SGR, which has already been operational for a year.

The latest project has so far employed nearly 12,000 members of local staff, accounting for 85 percent of its total workforce. The Beijing-based firm sourced from 600 local material suppliers and subcontracted the project to hundreds of engineering companies, which directly or indirectly created more than 20,000 jobs.

A 6.5-kilometer-long viaduct was built in order not to affect animal migrations as the Nairobi-Malaba SGR needs to traverse the largest wildlife park in the Kenyan capital.


----------



## JSCh

*'Flying Dragon': The world’s highest steel truss bridge under installation*
CGTN
Published on Jun 25, 2018

The Yuanjiang Railway Bridge's steel truss is currently being installed. The bridge is the most important piece of the railway project linking China and Laos. The railway project is part of the Belt and Road Initiative, which will improve the economy of Southeast Asia through tourism and trade routes.The entire railway is 508.53 km long, and is slated for completion in 2021.


----------



## JSCh

*SE Asia's first high-speed rail ready for construction*
By ZHAO LEI | Updated: 2018-07-02 08:18















Passengers take the G7 new longer Fuxing bullet train from Beijing to Shanghai, July 1, 2018. The new longer Fuxing bullet train ran on the Beijing-Shanghai line for the first time on Sunday. With a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the new train measures more than 400 meters in length and has 16 carriages, twice as many as current ones. It can carry nearly 1,200 passengers. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project, a joint effort between China and Indonesia and the first of its kind in Southeast Asia, is ready for construction, according to China Railway Corp.

The company said in a statement on Friday that by June, major progress has been made at 22 key construction sites. Issues related to the project's licensing and financing have been gradually resolved and land acquisition work has made breakthroughs.

CRC, the world's largest railway operator, said that the design of the 142-kilometer rail line－connecting the Indonesian capital Jakarta, with West Java's capital Bandung－is based on China's railway technological standards, which are safe, reliable, advanced and long-tested, and take full consideration of the local weather and geological conditions, traditions and cultures, as well as lifestyles.

The trains will have a maximum design speed of 350 km/h on the four-stop rail line, and travel time between Jakarta and Bandung is expected to be cut from the three-plus hours on the current line to about 40 minutes.

The project is the first to use China's high-speed railway standards, technologies and equipment on a foreign line. It will be carried out by a China-Indonesia consortium of firms, Kereta Cepat Indonesia China, and will be funded mainly by loans from China Development Bank.

The line will offer not only a convenient and comfortable journey to the local people and mitigate the difficulties of travel between the two major cities, but also help to attract investment and boost commercial development and tourism along it, according to China Railway Corp.

The project is expected to stimulate the growth of Indonesia's construction equipment and material industries, and will create more job opportunities, CRC said.

Currently, more than 2,000 local employees work for the project and the number is expected to increase. CRC also said it will continue to train local employees and support Indonesia's efforts to develop its own high-speed rail professionals.

China and Indonesia signed an agreement in October 2015 to establish a joint venture to build and operate the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway. The line's groundbreaking ceremony was held in January 2016.

However, construction was postponed due to issues ranging from funding to land acquisition, local media reported.

China now operates a high-speed rail network of more than 25,000 km, accounting for more than 60 percent of the world's entire high-speed railways. By the end of 2020, China will have owned at least 30,000 km of high-speed rail lines, according to the Transport Ministry.

China's high-speed railway network has been built at a cost that is at most two-thirds of that in other countries, according to the World Bank.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese on track for HS2 train bid, UK rivals in crisis*
By Bo Leung in London | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-06-29 01:27















A electronic billboard promoting the HS2 transport link development and the city of Birmingham is seen during the annual Conservative Party Conference in Birmingham, Britain, Oct 2, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]
_
State-invested firm and Hong Kong’s MTR on course to win rail contract_

Chinese railway companies are on course to win bids to operate High Speed 2 trains because of chaos among British bidders.

The Times newspaper reported that State-invested Chinese operator Guangshen Railway Co and MTR, that runs Hong Kong’s rail network, are favorites to take the contract to run the 354km-per-hour trains from a shortlist of three, which includes two British-led entries — one from a consortium involving Virgin and another led by First Group.

High Speed 2 (HS2) is a high-speed railway project in the United Kingdom, directly linking London, Birmingham, the East Midlands, Leeds and Manchester.

First Group’s chief executive resigned last month after reported losses of 326 million pounds ($427 million) and Virgin Trains handed back control of the East Coast main line to the government after overbidding for the rail franchise.

Final bids for the new West Coast Partnership that will design and run the HS2 services are due early next month. The contract is to take over the running of the West Coast main line franchise from London Euston into the late 2020s.

The winning contract will eventually take over running trains on HS2 between London and Birmingham from 2026.

The report suggests bidders are worried about the amount of capital they would be expected to put up in bonds to run HS2 while it is unclear how popular the line will be.

The government also wants the final salary pension scheme for employees on the West Coast main line to revert to the winner of the bid.

These liabilities might be difficult to bear for companies like Stagecoach, which is part of the Virgin consortium, and First Group, according to the newspaper.

Faced with delays and industrial action on UK trains, the source told The Times, “the government cannot afford to stuff this up”, adding, “unfortunately, they appear to be tendering a contract which is proving far from easy to bid for.”

Britain’s transport secretary Chris Grayling is due to make a final decision next May.

Julian Beer, deputy vice-chancellor at Birmingham City University, said, if a Chinese company does win the contract then, “it is up to the British government and British firms to make sure they feature in the supply chain and associated activities to at least gain some benefits”.

He added that the wider lesson for Britain is to learn from this and, “take a leaf out of the Chinese book and have a functioning and long-term business and industrial strategy where the government, industry and all the other stakeholders work together towards the best outcome for all involved”.

“The path of the Chinese Belt and Road Initiative for me serves as a great template for us to follow and for us to create our version post-Brexit on how we trade with the world and we should be doing so now,” Beer said.


----------



## JSCh

*NY subway to run 1st trains made entirely by China*
By Han Junhong and Zhou Huiying | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-07-04 14:40
















New York's subway system will welcome its first trains entirely manufactured by China. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

New York's subway system will welcome its first trains entirely manufactured by China, according to the manufacturer -- CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles.

On June 27, the State-owned CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, gained supplier qualification from the New York transportation department after more than a year of qualification processes and operation inspections.

The Chinese firm has met more than 120 standards required by US government branches and civil associations.

The stainless-steel subway trains can be operated at 102 kilometers per hour and have a service life of 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

3 July 2018 - 12:42
*Chinese NORINCO to build tramway in Qazvin
*



TEHRAN, Jul. 03 (MNA) – A Memorandum of Understanding has been signed between Chinese NORINCO International Co. and Qazvin Municipality to build the first tramway line of Qazvin.

In a ceremony held on Tuesday in Qazvin Municipality headquarters, managers of NORINCO International Cooperation ltd and Qazvin Mayor Ali Safari inked an MoU to build the 7.5-km tramway in the city of Qazvin.

The cost of this tram line is estimated to be some $150 million.

According to the MoU, the Chinese company will have some six months to finish initial research and the implementation of project should begin by the start of the new [Persian calendar] year 1398 (starting March 21, 2019).

Tramways are built along public urban streets and electric-based trams run on them. It is regarded as a green and efficient transportation which can solve heavy traffic issues.


Chinese NORINCO to build tramway in Qazvin - Mehr News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

July 05, 2018
*First Thomson-East Coast Line train arrives in Singapore*
Written by Keith Barrow






LTA​
TESTING of the first driverless metro train for Singapore’s Thomson-East Coast Line is underway at Mandai depot in the north of the island in preparation for the opening of the first phase of the line at the end of next year.

Singapore Land Transport Authority (LTA) awarded a consortium of Kawasaki Heavy Industries and CSR Qingdao Sifang (now part of CRRC Corporation) a $S749m ($US 549m) contract in May 2014 to supply 91 four-car trains.

The 43km, 31-station TEL will open in five phases between 2019 and 2024, linking the north of the island with central and eastern districts.

In September 2017 LTA awarded SMRT Trains a nine-year contract to operate the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *"Made in China" subway cars ready for Boston passengers by end of 2018*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-16 12:57:11|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker (C) takes a ride on a new Orange Line train manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) at Wellington Yard in Medford, a residential and industrial suburb of Boston, the United States, on May 15, 2018. New subway cars designed and manufactured by CRRC are undergoing tests and will be ready to take passengers in Boston by the end of 2018, said local officials on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)
> 
> BOSTON, the United States, May 15 (Xinhua) -- New subway cars designed and manufactured by a Chinese company are undergoing tests and will be ready to take passengers in Boston by the end of 2018, said local officials on Tuesday.
> 
> A set of four cars made an appearance on the test track at Wellington Yard in Medford, a residential and industrial suburb of Boston, when Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker took a ride on the train while Stephanie Pollack, secretary of Massachusetts Transportation Department, introduced the new features of the vehicles.
> 
> The cars were the first four of 152 cars to serve the Orange Line in Boston. Each car needs about 500 hours of burn-in test before officially taking passengers on board, according to Pollack.
> 
> The secretary said once the cars are all delivered, passengers of the Orange Line will be able to have trains come every four and a half minutes during rush hour instead of every six or seven minutes currently, which will increase the number of commuters the line can carry in one hour by about 40 percent.
> 
> The new features of the vehicles include gap mitigation devices, additional passenger emergency intercoms, wider side door openings, automatic passenger counters and closed circuit cameras.
> 
> Baker said the train cars he toured signaled the first step in the delivery of all the new cars, which will gradually replace the nearly 40-year-old cars presently serving Boston lines.
> 
> These new cars are part of a contract between Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) and China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC).
> 
> According to the contract, the CRRC will also design and manufacture 252 new cars for Boston Red Line subway. The vehicles for both lines are worth a billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> CRRC Vice President Jia Bo told Xinhua that most of the new cars will be assembled in the Chinese company's plant in Springfield, Massachusetts.
> 
> Construction of the plant, spreading over 204,000 square feet (about 18,952 square meters) and equipped with a 2,240-foot (683-meter) dynamic test track and a staging/storage area, was completed in April.
> 
> The factory has brought not only new cars, but also job opportunities to Boston.
> 
> "We currently employ 156 local workers in our factory. That's more than what we have promised," said Jia, who added that the factory will probably be hiring 260 local workers by the end of 2021.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016684499416035331


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese constructors complete foundation of cross-Mekong River super bridges*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-12 00:07:57|Editor: mmm






Photo taken on July 11 shows the Luang Prabang railway bridge under construction by the Chinese engineering company China Railway No.8 Engineering Group (CREC-8) on the Mekong River in Luang Prabang, Laos. The concrete casting for the last pier understructure of Luang Prabang railway bridge has been successfully completed, laying down all the foundation construction work of the two cross-Mekong River super major bridges along the China-Laos railway. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)

VIENTIANE, July 11 (Xinhua) -- The concrete casting for the last pier understructure of Luang Prabang railway bridge has been successfully completed, laying down all the foundation construction work of the two cross-Mekong River super major bridges along the China-Laos railway.

At Tuesday night over the Mekong River in Luang Prabang city's north, some 220 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, tankers were busily carrying concrete for the casting of No. 21 pier foundation of the bridge.

Tang Gaoyun, division secretary of the Communist Party of China working committee with the China Railway No.8 Engineering Group (CREC-8), responsible for the construction of the third section of the China-Laos Railway and the construction of the two cross-Mekong River railway bridges, told Xinhua on Wednesday that after building the No.21 pier foundation of the Luang Prabang railway bridge, his CREC-8 division has planted a major milestone along the China-Laos Railway, which means the completion of the main and the most difficult work of the two cross-Mekong River bridges' construction.

"We have passed through a critical juncture," Tang said. "The completion of the No. 21 pier foundation will pave the way for the CREC-8 to raise all the Mekong River bridges' piers above the flood level before the flood season."

As one of the key projects of the China-Laos Railway, the Luang Prabang cross-Mekong River super major bridge is 1458.9 meters long, with 34 spans. And the construction of No.21 pier is the most complicated and risky, due to its proximity to the main shipping lane in the middle of Mekong with deep water and strong current around.

The China-Laos railway crosses Mekong River twice on north of Luang Prabang, with the Luang Prabang bridge and Ban Ladhan bridge under construction.

In the other relevant development, the last pier foundation of the Ban Ladhan railway bridge over Mekong River, some 240 km north of Vientiane, has completed concrete casting on July 4, and the pier has risen above flood level last Sunday.

To some degree, construction of bridges and tunnels is the decisive factor of whether the China-Laos railway can be built on schedule. The China-Laos railway has a total length of more than 414 km comprising 60 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and the capital of Vientiane.

The China-Laos railway is being promoted by the leaders of the two countries as a project of interconnectivity. Since the commencement of construction in December 2016, the building of tunnels, bridges, roadbeds and other sections has progressed smoothly along the route.

The operating speed of trains on the route is designed to be 160 km per hour. The railway is expected to be fully operational in December 2021.



Photo taken on July 11 shows the Luang Prabang railway bridge under construction by the Chinese engineering company China Railway No.8 Engineering Group (CREC-8) on the Mekong River in Luang Prabang, Laos. The concrete casting for the last pier understructure of Luang Prabang railway bridge has been successfully completed, laying down all the foundation construction work of the two cross-Mekong River super major bridges along the China-Laos railway. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*First in West Africa! Chinese-built light rail starts operation in Nigeria*
New China TV
Published on Jul 13, 2018

The first light rail in West Africa opens in Nigeria's capital Abuja. President Muhammadu Buhari is among the first passengers to take the train. Get what commuters say about the Chinese-built project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *First in West Africa! Chinese-built light rail starts operation in Nigeria*
> New China TV
> Published on Jul 13, 2018
> 
> The first light rail in West Africa opens in Nigeria's capital Abuja. President Muhammadu Buhari is among the first passengers to take the train. Get what commuters say about the Chinese-built project.



Love to see African people get Develop with Chinese assistance, a Win-Win Development for people from both countries 

@AndrewJin @antonius123 @gambit @jhungary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Belgrade-Budapest railway construction starts *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-29 10:15:07_|_Editor: liuxin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic (C) speaks at the opening ceremony for the construction works at Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest railway in Belgrade, Serbia on Nov. 28, 2017. Work to modernize and reconstruct the Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest Railway started on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Wang Huijuan)
> 
> BELGRADE, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- Work to modernize and reconstruct the Belgrade-Stara Pazova segment of Belgrade-Budapest Railway started on Tuesday.
> 
> The 34.5 km-long segment, the railway's first part to start construction, is expected to be completed in three years.
> 
> The segment in Serbia, with an investment of 350 million U.S. dollars, was kicked off at a ceremony at Zemun railway station in Belgrade by Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic, Minister of Construction, Transportation and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic, and Wang Xiaotao, deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission of China.
> 
> The railway linking Budapest with Belgrade is the first cross-border project jointly realized by Serbia, Hungary and China within the framework of the cooperation between China and the Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC), said Brnabic.
> 
> It has a total length of 350 km, with 184 km in Serbia. It is designed for electrified passenger and cargo trains with a maximum speed of 200 km per hour.
> 
> Brnabic said that Serbia had the most projects among the regional participants of the Belt and Road Initiative and the 16+1 cooperation format between China and the CEEC.
> 
> "Project Belgrade-Budapest implies that Serbia is developing in a smart and a strategic way," Brnabic added.
> 
> "Our wish is to attract people to use trains, as well as those who transport cargoes across Serbia," Mihajlovic said, noting that with this project Serbia has truly become a part of the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> Yang Zhongmin, chairman of state-owned China Railway International Company Ltd., said that the railway was a leading project in the 16+1 cooperation format and an example of the comprehensive strategic cooperation between China and Serbia.
> 
> Yang said the Chinese companies will fulfill their obligations concerning procedures, employment and environment,and adhere to Serbian regulations.
> 
> "We are looking forward to the opening of Belgrade-Budapest railway -- the day when we will together with the people of Serbia enjoy the fruits of the development of Serbia-China cooperation," Yang said.
> 
> Wang said that since the project to modernize the Belgrade-Budapest railway was initially agreed on at the 2013 China-CEEC leaders' meeting in Bucharest, China and Serbia have carried out close cooperation.
> 
> "I hope workers from the two countries will work devotedly and complete the project with high quality, to make the Belgrade-Budapest railway a road of friendship, cooperation and development and to become a new milestone of China-Serbia friendship," Wang said.


*CCCC signs contract for Serbian section of Belgrade-Budapest railway*
July 18, 2018

Abstract : China Communications Construction Co., Ltd. (CCCC) recently signed the contract for the Novi Sad-Subotica-Kelebia (border) section in Serbia of the Belgrade-Budapest railway, during the Seventh Leaders' Meeting of China and CEEC.




BEIJING, July 18 (Xinhua) -- China Communications Construction Co., Ltd. (CCCC) recently signed the contract for the Novi Sad-Subotica-Kelebia (border) section in Serbia of the Belgrade-Budapest railway, during the Seventh Leaders' Meeting of China and Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC), according to yidaiyilu.gov.cn.

The Belgrade-Budapest railway is the flagship project of China-CEEC cooperation and is also a landmark project for the construction of the Belt and Road between China and Europe.

The section of the signed contract is 107 kilometers long and will be constructed by CCCC and China Railway International Group.

The section starts from Novi Sad passenger terminal and to the north reaches the Serbian-Hungarian border Kelebia village close to Subotica city in Serbia. 

With a designed speed of 200 kilometers per hour, the project will adopt the current Serbian standards in design and construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sino-Lao railway project drives full steam ahead*
By Jing Shuiyu and Ren Xiaojin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-19 10:14















Bridge piers are being built across the Nujiang River in Yunnan province, as part of the China-Laos railway project. [Photo/Xinhua]

Construction of the China-Laos railway is gathering steam, as a main bridge over the Mekong River has been completed, said executives of construction giant China Railway Engineering Corp.

The rail project, which will connect Southwest China with Laos by 2021, is part of the two countries' efforts to promote interconnectivity.

Last week, a subsidiary of State-owned CREC completed the construction of the No 21 pier foundation of the Luang Prabang bridge across the Mekong River. As one of the key projects of the China-Laos railway, the bridge is 1,458.9 meters long with 34 spans.

Tang Gaoyun, a division Party secretary of the China Railway No 8 Engineering Group, said the bridge is one of the line's most difficult and complicated projects, due to the river's deep water and strong current.

The completion of the No 21 pier foundation will pave the way for future construction, Tang said.

The China-Laos railway project first kicked off in December 2016. The 40 billion yuan ($6 billion) project will take an estimated five years to complete. Chinese investors put up 70 percent of the funds for the project, with the rest coming from investors in Laos.

The rail line starts from the Mohan-Moten border area between the two countries, running over 414.33 kilometers, more than 62.7 percent of which will run over bridges and through tunnels. The construction of the bridges and tunnels is considered one of the decisive factors in whether the rail project will be built on schedule.

Language barriers, bad traffic conditions in the deep mountains and woods, and difficult living conditions were also obstacles that Zhou Xiaoxia, project manager of China Railway No 5 Engineering Group, faced when he started his work.

Facing these difficulties, Zhou and his team went deep into the woods to measure the route and prepare for the construction. "The China-Laos railway is one of the important routes that connects the two countries together," Zhou said. "It's a huge honor to be part of this project."

The rail line is designed for a speed of 160 kilometers per hour, using Chinese standards and equipment.

The project is not just a rail line, but represents the Lao people's faith in China, Zhou said. "The quality of the railway represents the image of China. We need to apply the same high standards as we use for the bullet train to the China-Laos railway," he said.

By the end of May, 40 percent of the phase one project had been completed with a zero defect rate. Zhou said he is confident he will finish his mission by the end of 2021.

"The company is leveraging its advantages in railway management, technology and resources to conduct research, as well as to offer construction and equipment manufacturing for the project," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC: A look inside of modern day manufacturing*
By: Tamara Sacharczyk 
Posted: Jul 17, 2018 06:00 PM EDT
Updated: Jul 17, 2018 07:01 PM EDT




SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - Inside of a massive building on Page Boulevard in Springfield... China-based rail car maker CRRC is putting the city back on the map for manufacturing.

CRRC broke ground in Springfield in 2015, expanding their Chinese manufacturing empire into the city, while creating nearly 200 jobs.

22News took the "hard-hat tour" of the massive 204-thousand square foot facility with Springfield Mayor Domenic Sarno.

(Seeing this in action, I'm sure this is giving you a lot of hope for the city of Springfield?) "Oh it sure, it sure does," Mayor Sarno said.

During its "golden age," Springfield was a hub for manufacturing. The city became home to the National Armory back in the 1700's, and more than a century later, the Wason Manufacturing Company. CRRC is a solid step for the city, restoring that reputation.

"They're going to be manufacturing well into 2025 if not longer. They have contracts in Philadelphia, Los Angeles, and they continue to pursue contracts all across North America, they're competing in Atlanta, and other places now. So we're very pleased to have them," Mayor Sarno said.

CRRC has an $843-million contract with the MBTA, Boston's Mass Transit Agency.

22News got a look at the first four rail cars that will be shipped to Boston by the end of the year. Each car takes 22-days to make, at a cost of $2.4-million.

Mark Smith is the General Manager at CRRC Springfield's plant. "When you assemble the car it's like a giant jigsaw puzzle, and all of the pieces need to go in the right place and in this case, in the right order."

Smith said once the parts come together, the cars undergo a series of tests on the facility's indoor rail. "When they finish assembling the cars, over here, we're assembling the wheels, we'll take two sets of wheels, place them here, we'll bring the car shell over, set it on top of the wheels, and begin the process of coupling the cars to the wheels, slide it backwards and balance the car, then it will go forward into the water test booth. So this is basically a utility track."

The water test booth simulates inclement weather, another part of the testing process. "It actually simulates almost a category 2. Essentially, we can put a half inch film of water over an entire surface of that car, and if it's going to leak, it leaks," Smith said.

Once the rail cars pass the tests, they'll be loaded onto special trailers and shipped off to Boston.

CRRC won't move on to any other contracts until they've completed the contract for the rest of the MBTA cars, a major milestone for a city, that's determined to rebrand and rebuild one project at a time.




​CRRC: A look inside of modern day manufacturing | WWLP.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, July 31, 2018, 10:11
*Malaysia 'approves' one Singapore rail link, for now*
By Bloomberg



This photo taken on May 4, 2018, shows the skyline of the Malaysian city of Johor Bahru as seen across the border from neighbouring Singapore. (ROSLAN RAHMAN / AFP)

Malaysia’s new government has called into question the future of multibillion-dollar rail projects since Mahathir Mohamad took power in May. Now it appears to be ready to proceed with at least one.

The Malaysian cabinet has given in-principle approval for a rail project linking Johor Bahru in the southernmost tip of the country with Singapore, Malay Mail Online said in a report citing Transport Minister Anthony Loke. It is still looking at costs and other details.

*ALSO READ: Malaysia says to negotiate HSR deferment with Singapore*

This project was delayed by two months due to the general elections, which saw Mahathir become prime minister. A known Singapore critic, Mahathir has wanted to cancel a proposed multi-billion dollar high-speed railway connecting the city state to Kuala Lumpur as it was too expensive while saying it may happen in the future.

Mahathir’s stance prompted Singapore’s Transport Minister Khaw Boon Wan to tell parliament on July 9 that his government will seek compensation for all costs incurred if Malaysia cancels the 350-kilometer railway link between the two countries.

*READ MORE: Scrapping of rail project may hurt Malaysia*

For now, it seems to be a go for the 4-kilometer rail line, which will be able to transport 10,000 travelers in one direction every hour between Singapore and Johor Baru. The two neighbors will set up a joint company for the project after the full approval is given by Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm commences laying of tracks at Kenya's extended SGR *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-08-02 18:13:07 | Editor: huaxia



Passengers board a train of the Mombasa-Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) at the Mombasa Railway Station in Mombasa, Kenya, on June 2, 2018. The Chinese-built Mombasa-Nairobi SGR of some 480 kilometers has attained an occupancy rate of over 95 percent while reducing the time between Kenya's two biggest cities by half to five hours. An estimated 1.3 million Kenyans have commuted between Nairobi and Mombasa by the SGR train since its launch on May 31 last year. (Xinhua/Wang Teng)

NAIROBI, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese contractor of the extended Nairobi-Naivasha Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) has started laying tracks and rail sleepers as implementation of the mega infrastructure project gathers steam.

According to the China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), the laying of tracks and rail sleepers is being carried out from the Rift Valley county of Narok toward the capital of Nairobi.

The 120-km Nairobi-Naivasha line is the first of the three segments that make up the second phase of the SGR project that ends in Malaba town located at the Kenya-Uganda border.

Steve Zhao, the CCCC Kenya SGR Project spokesman, said erection of t-beams and laying of the rail sleepers from Nairobi will be handled by section office number 7 while section office number 6 will oversee a similar process from Narok.

Zhao said construction of the railway stations has been ongoing in Ongata Rongai, Ngong and Suswa towns.

"We are also on course to complete the 4.5-km Ngong tunnel in August, the first and longest railway tunnel in the country," he said. Six percent of the modern railway line will consist of three tunnels measuring 7.147 kilometers and it will also have 27 bridges measuring 17.3 kilometers that will account for 14.4 percent of the total project length.

The five counties where the railway line will pass through include Nairobi, Kajiado, Kiambu, Nakuru and Narok while five modern stations will be installed along its corridor to ease ferrying of cargo and passengers.

Besides Ngong tunnel, two more tunnels measuring 2.64 kilometers have already been constructed along the Nairobi-Naivasha SGR project that is expected to be completed by June 2019.

The Nairobi-Naivasha SGR project will unleash multiple benefits that include revolutionizing transport of passengers and goods alongside stimulating commerce and industrial growth along its corridor.

Establishment of a special economic zone (SEZ) in the Mai Mahiu/Suswa region will be a key component of this modern railway project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Kazakhstan's first light rail project built by Chinese firms*
New China TV
Published on Aug 12, 2018

Kazakhstan's first light rail project is being constructed by a consortium of Chinese companies. It will link Astana's international airport with its new railway station. #BeltandRoad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Railways takes on rail project connecting Mozambique to Zimbabwe*
13 August 2018 | Mozambique




China Railways has proposed the construction of a rail link connecting Mozambique to Zimbabwe via Zambia, a project costing an estimated US$2.5 billion that will give companies in the latter two countries easy access to Mozambique’s ports.

The Trans-Zambezi line project led a delegation from China Railways, headed by Vice President Shao Gang, to contact with the local government in late July along with local partner Global Power Bridge International, according to a report in the Harare press.

The first phase of the project will consist of a 400-kilometre link between Shamva in Zimbabwe and Moatize in Mozambique, from where a 900-kilometre line will reach the port of Nacala (Nacala Logistics Corridor, where coal is transported from the Moatize mine, produced by Brazilian company Vale), a project inaugurated in May 2017 by the President of Mozambique.

The construction of new sections of this line and the reconstruction of others began in 2012 and include a 200-kilometre stretch that runs through neighbouring Malawi.

The China Railways project also involves the construction of a 1,700-kilometre line directly connecting Binga, on Zimbabwean border with Zambia, to the port of Nacala.

China Railways stated its interest in the project in March this year in a letter to the Zimbabwean government signed by Gang Shao, according to the Financial Gazette.

“We have been working closely with Global Power Bridge International to establish the foundations of the rail project and we are ready to start it,” said Shao.

The project also involves China’s New Century Energy International, which has a US$500 million large-scale soybean production project in Zimbabwe.

The president of Mozambique’s port and railway company CFM, a state-owned company that has stakes in all the country’s ports, recently announced that the company intends to invest US$200 million in the modernisation of its rail network over the next three years.

A recent article in China-Lusophone Brief (CLBrief), a news service on China and the Portuguese-speaking countries, suggests Mozambique may have a role to play in the new generation of railways in Africa.

The article notes that the new wave of railway construction pays more attention to the real needs of African countries, such as those being built to connect the ports of Mombasa and Dar-es-Salaam in the Indian Ocean, to countries without direct access to the sea in the Great Lakes region.

Mozambique could be one of the major players in this second railway revolution as, while its railways serve primarily to carry coal, they could also serve to support the growth of cross-border trade.

Railway lines carrying coal from South Africa and Botswana for export may be used to transport other products and the lines that exist in the north-central region of the country may also be used to transport the products that the landlocked countries in the region, such as Malawi and Zimbabwe, need to export.

In addition to the Sena line linking Moatize to the port of Beira, in Sofala province, there is another line that was built in the colonial period linking the port to Zimbabwe, Zambia and the Democratic Republic of Congo, which although it is in operation as far as Zimbabwe needs a massive investment in order to serve its original purpose. (macauhub)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Tuesday, July 31, 2018, 10:11
> *Malaysia 'approves' one Singapore rail link, for now*
> By Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> This photo taken on May 4, 2018, shows the skyline of the Malaysian city of Johor Bahru as seen across the border from neighbouring Singapore. (ROSLAN RAHMAN / AFP)
> 
> Malaysia’s new government has called into question the future of multibillion-dollar rail projects since Mahathir Mohamad took power in May. Now it appears to be ready to proceed with at least one.
> 
> The Malaysian cabinet has given in-principle approval for a rail project linking Johor Bahru in the southernmost tip of the country with Singapore, Malay Mail Online said in a report citing Transport Minister Anthony Loke. It is still looking at costs and other details.
> 
> *ALSO READ: Malaysia says to negotiate HSR deferment with Singapore*
> 
> This project was delayed by two months due to the general elections, which saw Mahathir become prime minister. A known Singapore critic, Mahathir has wanted to cancel a proposed multi-billion dollar high-speed railway connecting the city state to Kuala Lumpur as it was too expensive while saying it may happen in the future.
> 
> Mahathir’s stance prompted Singapore’s Transport Minister Khaw Boon Wan to tell parliament on July 9 that his government will seek compensation for all costs incurred if Malaysia cancels the 350-kilometer railway link between the two countries.
> 
> *READ MORE: Scrapping of rail project may hurt Malaysia*
> 
> For now, it seems to be a go for the 4-kilometer rail line, which will be able to transport 10,000 travelers in one direction every hour between Singapore and Johor Baru. The two neighbors will set up a joint company for the project after the full approval is given by Malaysia.



Mahathir is coming over China. The fate of other projects will likely be discussed in meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Ukraine plans major railway project under Belt and Road Initiative*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-16 04:06:19|Editor: yan




KIEV, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- Ukraine on Wednesday has unveiled a concept of a new railway project "China-Ukraine-EU (European Union)," which is aimed at unlocking Ukraine's transit potential under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative.

The project, which envisages a construction of a 1,100-km-long high-speed railway line in Ukraine, was presented during a roundtable in Kiev entitled "High-speed railway and transit potential under the Belt and Road Initiative."

The roundtable, which brought together officials and experts from Ukraine and other Belt and Road countries, was organized by the Ukrainian association of Belt and Road cooperation "Silk Link" and "High-speed Rail Lines" association.

Serhii Rudkovskyi, the chairman of the board of the "High-speed Rail Lines" association, said that the project would help Ukraine to become an important transit link on the modern Silk Road by providing favorable conditions for movement of goods between China and the EU.

"We see that there is a need for this project. Currently, about 1 million containers can be delivered annually from China to the EU and in the opposite direction per year," Rudkovskyi told Xinhua.

Meanwhile, Victoria Yanovskaya, a professor at Kiev-based State University of Infrastructure and Technology, said that the planned "China-Ukraine-EU" project will contribute to the development of the Ukrainian economy.

"This project means the creation of new jobs, the further integration of Ukraine into the global economy, as well as the increase in tax revenues," Yanovskaya said.

According to her, the implementation of the project will help to create about 450,000 new jobs in Ukraine at the construction stage and about 70,000 jobs at the operational stage.

According to an optimistic scenario, the "China-Ukraine-EU" project with an estimated cost of 23 billion U.S. dollars could be implemented within seven years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*BYD speeds up monorail mass transit system*
By Guo Rong | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-08-21 09:39
















The interior of the carriage of the SkyRail test line is seen at the headquarters of BYD in Shenzhen，South China’s Guangdong province, Aug 20, 2018. Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn

New energy carmaker BYD is speeding up to expand the market for its SkyRail monorail mass transit system to solve problems such as traffic congestion and air pollution.

After five years of research and development costing 5 billion yuan ($783 million), BYD launched its first commercial SkyRail line in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 1, and was upgraded to automatic driving last year.

The company has signed several domestic and international deals, including in the Philippines, Egypt, Brazil, Morocco and Cambodia.

BYD's director of President's Office Li Wei said the straddle-type monorail requires only one-fifth of the building cost and one-third of the construction time compared with a subway system.

Its one-way transportation capacity is 10,000 to 30,000 passengers each hour, she added.

With its concept of technology-based and innovation-oriented, BYD suggested to build a multi-dimensional transportation system to remove transportation from ground level and develop either overhead or underground transportation.

The SkyRail features BYD's proprietary iron-phosphate batteries, autonomous driving technology, small turning radius, low noise and a short time construction frame.



Passengers wait to board a monorail train of SkyRail in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 1, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

The rail transit is now one of BYD's four key sectors, which also include electronics, automobile and new energy.

BYD’s new energy vehicles have landed in more than 200 cities across 50 countries and regions.

Since the Belt and Road Initiative was proposed in 2013, the pace of BYD's globalization has been significantly accelerated, Li said.

In recent years, BYD has set up factories in the United States, Latin America and Asia Pacific countries, and its investment has been fully expanded, Li added.

BYD has 220,000 employees worldwide, 33 industrial parks at home and abroad, and has production bases in many countries including the United States, Brazil, Japan and India.

BYD is one of the leading companies located in Pingshan district of Shenzhen.

The district is located in the southeast end of " Guangzhou-Shenzhen Science and Technology Innovation Corridor ", with new energy (automobile) industry base, biological industry base, new industrialization demonstration base, export processing zones as four state-level signs.

It formed the industrial cluster including new energy (cars), biological medicine, and new generation of information technology and intelligent manufacturing as three leading industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Dec 26, 2017 04:14 PM BUSINESS & TECH
> *Chinese Consortium Wants to Build Malaysia-Singapore Railway*
> By Lu Bingyang, Chen Lixiong and Teng Jing Xuan
> 
> 
> 
> A consortium, led by China Railway Corp., plans to submit a high-speed rail proposal that will emphasize China’s strengths in railway construction, including its experience building a high-speed railway in the tropics. Photo: Visual China
> 
> A consortium led by China Railway Corp. (CRC) intends to submit a proposal for the planned Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High-Speed Rail that would link Malaysia with its southern neighbor, personnel from the national rail operator told Caixin.
> 
> Malaysia’s MyHSR Corp. and Singapore’s SG HSR Private Ltd., which were formed after the two countries’ governments signed a high-speed rail agreement last year, announced Wednesday that they would be accepting bids for a railway “assets company” until June 2018.
> 
> A deputy general manager of CRC, Huang Min, will lead a group of at least eight companies — including China Communications Construction Co. Ltd., China Investment Corp. and the Export-Import Bank of China — to work on a proposal, which has not been submitted yet, the CRC staffer told Caixin.
> 
> A number of companies from other countries, including Japan, South Korea, France and Germany, also intend to submit proposals, the staffer said.
> 
> The assets company will be tasked with designing, building, financing and maintaining the trains, tracks and communications systems for the high-speed railway, which is expected to be completed by 2026.
> 
> China Railway is very confident about the Chinese consortium’s chances, sources close to the state-owned operator said.
> 
> Chinese railway companies already have a significant presence in Southeast Asia. CRRC Corp., a member of the consortium and the world’s largest rolling stock manufacturer, makes more than 70% of the trains used in Malaysia, a CRRC staffer told Caixin. On Aug. 9, construction began on Malaysia’s 55 billion ringgit ($13.4 billion) East Coast Rail Link, which China Communications Construction is building.
> 
> The Chinese consortium’s planned high-speed rail proposal will emphasize China’s main strengths in railway construction, including the fact that it is the only country to have experience building a high-speed railway in the tropics (in Hainan province), sources said.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail will mark a major milestone for the Trans-Asian Railway, an ambitious United Nations project that since the 1950s has attempted to build a continuous link between Istanbul and Singapore. The new link is also important to China as part of the Singapore-Kunming* Rail Link*, a Belt and Road plan to plug Southeast Asia into China’s domestic high-speed rail network.
> 
> Kuala Lumpur and Singapore are currently seven hours apart by rail, and the 350-kilometer (217.5 mile) high-speed railway is expected to cut down the journey between the cities to 90 minutes, linking eight stations.


*Malaysia, Singapore sign agreement to defer construction of high speed rail to 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-05 19:49:21|Editor: Yurou






Malaysia's Economic Affairs Minister Mohamed Azmin Ali (C) and Khaw Boon Wan (L), Singaporean coordinating minister for infrastructure and minister for transport, attend a joint press conference in Putrajaya, Malaysia, Sept. 5, 2018. The government of Malaysia and Singapore signed an agreement on Wednesday to defer the construction of the high speed rail (HSR) project linking the two countries by two years till 2020. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- The government of Malaysia and Singapore signed an agreement on Wednesday to defer the construction of the high speed rail (HSR) project linking the two countries by two years till 2020.

At Malaysia's request and in the spirit of bilateral cooperation, Singapore has agreed to suspend the construction of the HSR project for a period up to May 31, 2020, according to the joint statement issued by the two countries.

The agreement was the result of weeks of "intense negotiations," said Malaysia's Economic Affairs Minister Mohamed Azmin Ali, adding that "we have come to an agreement and we met all the concerns from Singapore and Malaysia."

Azmin signed and exchanged the legal documents on the deferment with Khaw Boon Wan, Singaporean coordinating minister for infrastructure and minister for transport in Malaysia's administration center of Putrajaya, witnessed by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad and visiting Singaporean Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean.

"Many Singaporeans have been looking forward to the realization of this project, and we remain committed to this project," Khaw told a joint press conference with Azmin after the signing ceremony.

"But we understand why Malaysia needs to temporarily suspend the construction of the HSR project," he said. "So even though the HSR bilateral agreement has no provisions for such a project suspension, but in the spirit of bilateral cooperation, Singapore has given Malaysia's request serious consideration," he added.

The deferment period till May 2020 is a negotiated figure between the two sides, said Khaw.

"From Singapore's point of view, there is a limit as to how far we can postpone the project," said Khaw, citing uncertainty in cost projection. "We think this is sort of a suspension period which we can try to manage," he said.

The governments of Malaysia and Singapore signed a legally-binding pact on the project in 2016 to build a high speed rail linking Malaysia's capital of Kuala Lumpur to the city state, which would cut travel time to 90 minutes once in operation.

However, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir announced shortly after taking office in May that the high speed rail would be dropped, citing high cost and low usage. He later changed tone that his country would seek deferment on the project, saying it has to pay a penalty of around 500 million ringgit (123.1 million U.S. dollars) to Singapore for the cancellation.

According to the agreement, Malaysia will bear the agreed cost in suspending the HSR project, despite earlier media report that Malaysia would not need to compensate Singapore.

"As suspension will involve some abortive costs, Malaysia will reimburse Singapore for the abortive costs," said Khaw.

If the project is not resumed after the suspension period, Malaysia will reimburse the cost incurred by Singapore in fulfilling the HSR project, he added.

Azmin said both parties agreed that the abortive costs that need to be paid by Malaysia government amounted to 15 million Singapore dollars (10.88 million U.S. dollars) and need to be paid before end of January 2019.

Although the agreed postponed period is two years, the commencement date of HSR service is expected to be pushed back to Jan. 1, 2031, instead of the original plan of Dec. 31, 2026.

Given the length of the suspension period, both sides will be calling off the ongoing international joint tender for the HSR Asset Company, which would be responsible for designing, building, financing, operating and maintaining all assets for the HSR project, according to the joint statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Extremely Impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Why Thailand is seeking Sino-Japanese cooperation in infrastructure*
By Xu Liping Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/19 19:38:41

Thailand's Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith said recently that Japan plans to team up with China to invest in Thailand's infrastructure projects. Why does Thailand advocate cooperation between China and Japan? Can China and Japan explore a new model of mutual benefit and win-win cooperation on Southeast Asian high-speed rail projects?

Known as the "Land of Smiles," Thailand has done well in handling major power relations. It plays delicate balancing acts when making decisions to purchase weapons or introduce foreign investment. 

That's why Thailand has proposed that a Japan-China consortium build a high-speed railway project which will link Suvarnabhumi, Don Mueang and U-Tapao airports. Recent years have seen intensified competition between China and Japan in bidding for Thailand's high-speed railway projects. The proposal for China-Japan cooperation by Thailand is clearly aimed at seeking a new balance of interests between the two sides and winning itself more practical benefits. 

Thailand also wants to share risks with China and Japan. The country is implementing Thailand 4.0, a bold and visionary 20-year national strategy, of which the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC) is a flagship development project. The high-speed rail project linking three key airports is an important part of the EEC. The mega project, estimated to cost 224.5 billion baht (about $7.24 billion) and conducted under public-private partnership of 50 years, entails various risks. The Thai side hopes to draw on the strengths of both Chinese and Japanese enterprises to resolve the risks of the project. 

Japan and China have their own advantages in developing economic and trade cooperation with Thailand and both have maintained cooperation with the Southeast Asian country. Japanese investment currently accounts for about 70 percent of the total foreign investment in Thailand, focusing on areas such as the automobile, electrical and electronics and service industries, while Chinese investment is quickly expanding in areas including equipment manufacturing, finance, agriculture, textile and mining. China is the biggest trading partner of Thailand now. Given the special relations between China, Japan and Thailand, Bangkok is an ideal place for Beijing and Tokyo to expand third-party market cooperation. 

This year marks the 40th anniversary of the signing of the Sino-Japanese Treaty of Peace and Friendship and has witnessed a thaw in bilateral relations. During the visit to Japan by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in May, the two sides signed the Memorandum on Cooperation between China and Japan in Third-Party Market and agreed to strengthen bilateral cooperation in the third-party market. This has created a favorable environment and provided a sound political foundation for the two to carry out cooperation on Thailand's high-speed rail project. 

The two parties also agreed to establish a cross-department working mechanism on promoting China-Japan cooperation in third-party markets under China-Japan economic high-level dialogue mechanism, and hold "Forum on China-Japan Cooperation in the Third-Party Markets" together with economic organizations.

On May 31, a seminar about China-Japan third-party cooperation on the EEC was held in Bangkok, during which representatives from governments and enterprises of the three countries discussed the possibility of cooperation. 

China and Japan have their own strengths in high-speed rail construction in terms of capital, technology, talent, project management and construction materials. Enterprises from the three countries have begun to study how to draw on both sides' strengths. 

A new model of cooperation that is market-oriented and mutually beneficial and allows enterprises to play the leading role should be set up and be promoted to regions including Southeast Asia and Africa. 

_The author is a research fellow with National Institute of International Strategy, Chinese Academy of Social Sciences. __opinion@globaltimes.com.cn_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: China-constructed urban railway in Vietnam on horizon *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-09-21 09:36:34 | Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)

by Tao Jun, Bui Long

HANOI, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's first urban railway, constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd, started its trial operation on Thursday.

The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated rail line in Vietnam's Hanoi capital is scheduled to run on a pilot basis for three to six months before commercial operation which is expected to start before lunar new year festival (early February 2019).

Urban railway is a new means of transport in Vietnam, transporting a large number of passengers in a convenient and comfortable way, Nguyen Ngoc Dong, Vietnamese deputy minister of transport, said on Thursday when he took part in checking and supervising its trial operation.

The trial operation is a milestone in the urban railway project before the rail line is put into use, he stated.

"I think that technical aspects will be OK. The only issue is management work, how to build up apparatus, master techniques and procedures needed to operate the rail line, and organize transport connections," the deputy minister said.

Hanoi has a big population, so it should develop at least three urban rail lines and more bus routes to link its urban transport systems, he stated.

Vietnam and China are cooperating to implement some programs and projects on railway development and connection.

"China has developed urban railways very quickly," and the country currently has up to 27,000 km of high-speed railway, accounting for nearly one half of the world's total, the deputy minister said while comfortably sitting in an air-conditioned green train to participate in evaluating its trial operation.



Photo taken in the carriage of Vietnam's first urban railway shows a landscape of Hanoi,Vietnam, on Sept. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)

From Thursday, 13 four-carriage trains are scheduled to run on a pilot basis transporting passengers for a total distance of more than 13 km through 12 stations in the three districts of Ha Dong, Thanh Xuan and Dong Da in 30 minutes.

Trains run on both directions and they depart at interval of 10 minutes. Each train stops at each station for one minute.

An air-conditioned train, whose length is some 80m, can accommodate up to 1,000 people. Each carriage is some 19m long, 2.8m wide and 3.8m high.

After taking a short ride, the Vietnamese deputy minister got off the train at Van Quan Station, and entered a control room full of computers and technical boards on its walls.

One of the big boards bears a Vietnamese sentence "Diagram of Electricity Supply System for Urban Railway in Hanoi, Vietnam". Another board features buttons, switches and name tags which say "Escalator", "Anti-fire pump" and "Smoke-discharging fan".

Chinese technicians in the room, mostly handsome guys wearing short-sighted glasses, glued their eyes to computer screens, while Dong and Vietnamese reporters listened to presentations about technical issues.

According to Vu Hong Phuong, vice head of the Cat Linh-Ha Dong railway project management unit, the railway's trial operation is of significance because it ensures safe and sound commercial operation to serve people in the next few months.

"We are checking the smooth combination of equipment in the whole system. We are also completing final steps such as decoration and equipment, including stairways, escalators and elevators," Phuong said.

Regarding personnel for the urban railway, a number of Vietnamese people have been sent to China for training, and others have been trained in Vietnam, Phuong said, noting that they will gradually master relevant technologies and techniques to well manage, operate and maintain the whole railway system.

"The trains' average speed is 35 km per hour," although they can run at twice of that speed, he said, noting that the short distance of some 1 km between two adjacent stations make it hard for trains to travel at their maximum speed.

Inside one train on Thursday, many local reporters were busy taking photos, shooting videos, or livestreaming elevated trains and their trial operations. Major Vietnamese media outlets, including Vietnam News Agency and online newspaper VnExpress posted many nice photos and videos about the trains on the move.

Hu Suojin, commercial counselor of the Chinese embassy in Vietnam, said Vietnam's first urban railway, constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd using Chinese ODA and Vietnamese reciprocal capital, will help ease transport pressure in Hanoi, contributing to the closer all-round cooperation between the two countries.



Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Wang Di)

In August, during a test run of Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail line, many Vietnamese people were invited to board trains. They were eager to see designated areas for people with mobility disabilities. Seats for the elderly, pregnant women and children are highlighted in yellow color, while steel holders are there to make sure safe positions for standing passengers.

"The train is clean and cool. Unlike roads with traffic lights and frequent congestions below, it runs fairly fast and smoothly. I hope more urban rail routes like this will be built in Hanoi and other localities," Nguyen Anh Duc, an 11th-grade student of Cao Ba Quat High School in Hanoi's Gia Lam district, told Xinhua.

Duc, whose father works as a driver for the Cat Linh-Ha Dong urban railway project, said he is studying hard to be admitted to the Automobile Technology Faculty of the Hanoi University of Industry.

"I want to develop advanced vehicles for both personal use and mass transport. I do not want people to think that going on roads in Hanoi is a nightmare. I want daily trips are relaxing," the young man boasted, grinning from ear to ear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Why trackless trams are ready to replace light rail*
September 26, 2018 5.58am AEST

CRRC Zhuzhou Institute developed the rubber-tyred autonomous rail transit (ART) system, or trackless tram, which has already been trialled in Zhuzhou, China.

*Author*
Peter Newman
Professor of Sustainability, Curtin University​I began my life as an activist academic in 1979 when the Western Australian government closed the Fremantle railway, saying buses would be better. Patronage immediately fell by 30% and I ran a four-year campaign to save the railway. We won. I have been writing books and running campaigns ever since on why trains and trams are better than buses. But I have changed my mind. The technology has changed, and I think it will end the need for new light rail.

“Trackless trams” are based on technology created in Europe and China by taking innovations from high-speed rail and putting them in a bus.

I went to China to check out the CRRC trackless tram (they call it autonomous rail transit, or ART). I came back convinced it’s a transformative transit technology.


---> Why trackless trams are ready to replace light rail | The Conversation AU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese railway engineering firms hand over 4 bridges to Laos*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-27 20:03:45|Editor: Yang Yi




Lao Minister of Public Works and Transport Bounchan Sinthavong (C) poses with representatives of the Laos-China Railway Company, China Railway No. 2 Group (CREC2) and China Power, who were commended in an order signed by Lao Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith, during a handing-over ceremony in Vientiane, Laos, on Sept. 26, 2018. Chinese engineering companies, which are building China-Laos railway in northern Laos, have handed over four bridges to the Lao government. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)

VIENTIANE, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese engineering companies, which are building China-Laos railway in northern Laos, have handed over four bridges to the Lao government.

A handing-over ceremony was held on Wednesday in Lao Ministry of Public Works and Transport in capital Vientiane.

Li Bingxuan, director general of the Laos-China Railway Company, the China-Laos joint venture in charge of the construction and operation of China-Laos railway, briefed the construction and completion of the four bridges in Attapeu Province in southern Laos, and handed over them to the Laos side.

To honor the achievement and contribution of the Chinese engineering companies, Lao Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith signed an order of commendation for the Laos-China Railway Company, China Railway No. 2 Group (CREC2) and China Power.

On behalf of the government, Lao Minister of Public Works and Transport Bounchan Sinthavong, conferred development medals to the three companies.

The fracture of saddle dam D, one of five auxiliary dams at the under-construction Xe-Pian Xe-Namnoy hydropower project, some 560 km southeast of Lao capital Vientiane, resulted in massive flooding on July 23 which has killed 40 people with 97 remaining missing. Over 6000 more have been left homeless.

The Chinese engineering companies along the China-Laos railway construction sites proactively responded to the Lao government's request, donating cash and materials to the disaster-hit areas and offering assistance to urgently build four bridges for the access to the flooded villages of Attapeu Province, Li Bingxuan told Xinhua on Thursday.

In less than 50 days, the CREC2 and Sinohydro Bureau 10 under China Power, with the guidance from the Laos-China Railway Company, completed the construction of four brand new bridges in southern Laos' flooded Attapeu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China, Myanmar sign MoU on feasibility study of Muse-Mandalay railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-23 00:25:53|Editor: mym






Managing Director of the Myanma Railways U Thurein Win(R, front) signs a document with Zhu Ying (L in front), president of China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co. Ltd, during a signing ceremony of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in Nay Pyi Taw, Myanmar, Oct. 22, 2018. China and Myanmar signed a memorandum of understanding on Monday to conduct feasibility study of a railway linking Muse, a border town in Myanmar's northeastern Shan state, with Mandalay, the country's second largest city in the north. (Xinhua/U Aung)

NAY PYI TAW, Oct. 22 (Xinhua) -- China and Myanmar signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on Monday to conduct feasibility study of a railway linking Muse, a border town in Myanmar's northeastern Shan state, with Mandalay, the country's second largest city in the north.

Under the MoU, inked between China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Co. Ltd and state-run Myanma Railways, the feasibility study will be conducted within two years covering environmental and social impact assessment.

The project is expected to reduce transportation cost, contribute to socio-economic development while conforming to environmental conservation, Myanmar Transport and Communication Minister U Thant Zin Maung said during the signing ceremony.

He said the railway, part of the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor, is economically and strategically important, and will contribute to the two countries' long-term paukphaw (fraternal) friendship.

Speaking at the signing ceremony, Chinese Ambassador to Myanmar Hong Liang said the railway project will inject new energy into the development of China's Belt and Road initiative and the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor.

Hong hoped that the railway will contribute to Myanmar's economic development and peace and stability of northern Myanmar.

The railway extends 431 km with a designed speed of 160 km per hour. It will run through important towns in the country's north and some economic hubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s CRRC Sifang to Sell 13 Trains to Chile*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: MON, 10/29/2018 - 13:52 / SOURCE:YICAI





China’s CRRC Sifang to Sell 13 Trains to Chile​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 29 -- Chinese locomotive firm CRRC Sifang and its Chilean partner have won a bid to supply a Chilean state-owned railway company with over 10 trains to be placed in central Chile.

CRRC Sifang will provide the Empresa de los Ferrocarriles del Estado with 13 trains, consisting of 36 units, the Qingdao-based firm said in a press release on Oct. 26. The vehicles will go to the regions of Araucania and Biobio. CRRC Sifang and Chile's Temoinsa formed a consortium to submit the tender.

The Chinese firm did not disclose the price of the contract that was opened for bidding in November 2017.

The deal marks another breakthrough in South America since CRRC Sifang's intercity high-speed train project in Argentina and urban transit train supply contracts in Sao Paulo, Brazil, the press release added.

CRRC Sifang, a unit of state-owned rolling stock firm CRRC Corp., makes up 44 percent of China’s high-speed rail vehicle market share. By the end of last year, it received more than 5,000 overseas orders from more than 20 countries and regions, including the US and Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China’s CRRC Sifang to Sell 13 Trains to Chile*
> LIAO SHUMIN
> DATE: MON, 10/29/2018 - 13:52 / SOURCE:YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s CRRC Sifang to Sell 13 Trains to Chile​
> (Yicai Global) Oct. 29 -- Chinese locomotive firm CRRC Sifang and its Chilean partner have won a bid to supply a Chilean state-owned railway company with over 10 trains to be placed in central Chile.
> 
> CRRC Sifang will provide the Empresa de los Ferrocarriles del Estado with 13 trains, consisting of 36 units, the Qingdao-based firm said in a press release on Oct. 26. The vehicles will go to the regions of Araucania and Biobio. CRRC Sifang and Chile's Temoinsa formed a consortium to submit the tender.
> 
> The Chinese firm did not disclose the price of the contract that was opened for bidding in November 2017.
> 
> The deal marks another breakthrough in South America since CRRC Sifang's intercity high-speed train project in Argentina and urban transit train supply contracts in Sao Paulo, Brazil, the press release added.
> 
> CRRC Sifang, a unit of state-owned rolling stock firm CRRC Corp., makes up 44 percent of China’s high-speed rail vehicle market share. By the end of last year, it received more than 5,000 overseas orders from more than 20 countries and regions, including the US and Indonesia.


First order ever from Chile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> First order ever from Chile?


Yes

*Chinese engineering company digs 1st over-1000m railway tunnel in Laos*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-29 00:40:04|Editor: xuxin






Workers from China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC 5) celebrate the completing of the first over-1000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway in Luang Namtha province, Laos, on Oct. 28, 2018. Chinese engineering company completed on Sunday the first over-1000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway. Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel, some 360 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, is located in the northern Lao province of Luang Namtha bordering China in the north. (Xinhua/China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group)

VIENTIANE, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- Chinese engineering company completed on Sunday the first over-1000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway.

Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel, some 360 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, is located in the northern Lao province of Luang Namtha bordering China in the north.

Huang Zongwen, a senior official with the China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC 5), which is in charge of the tunnel's construction, told Xinhua the construction of the Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel, with 1158 meters, was started on June 3, 2017.

"That the tunnel passes soft rocks all the way in the mountain, brought some difficulties in construction and especially, affected the digging pace," Huang said.

In December 2017, Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel with a length of 301 meters in Laos' Vientiane Province, was bored by the Chinese project contractor Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd., and became the first completed tunnel along the China-Laos railway route, and the first road and railway tunnel in Lao history.

The China-Laos railway is being promoted by the leaders of the two countries as a project of interconnectivity. Since the commencement of construction in December 2016, the building of tunnels, bridges, roadbeds and other sections has progressed smoothly.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of more than 414 km comprising 60 percent of bridges and tunnels (around 198 km), linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and the capital of Vientiane.

The operating speed of trains on the route is designed to be 160 km per hour. The railway is expected to be fully operational in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Zhuzhou’s Turkey deal*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/30 21:48:42

CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co signed a contract worth $500 million with the government of Istanbul, Turkey on Friday, thepaper.cn reported on Tuesday.

The light rail vehicles will be used for Istanbul's airport line, and they will comply with global railway industry standards, the report said.

Since 2009, the Chinese company has reached several cooperation agreements on railway projects and the latest agreement will further advance bilateral tie-ups, media reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC to Build Rolling Stock R&D Base in Johannesburg*
ZHANG YUSHUO 
DATE: WED, 11/07/2018 - 12:19 / SOURCE:YICAI




CRRC to Build Rolling Stock R&D Base in Johannesburg​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 7 -- A unit under the world’s largest rolling stock manufacturer, Chinese state-owned CRRC, has struck a deal with the University of the Witwatersrand to build a research and development center in Johannesburg, the biggest city in its largest export market.

The joint research base will study new technologies for rail transport equipment, talent cultivation and international events, CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive told China News Service.

CRRC Zhuzhou has won USD2.5 billion worth of supply bids in South Africa since bagging its first contract there in 2012, and has signed deals to ship some 554 vehicles there. The new research center will be CRRC’s 14th across the globe, joining existing bases in the United States, United Kingdom, Germany and other countries.

The subsidiary began expanding overseas in 1997 and has sold trains for city railway systems in 10 countries, including India, South Africa and Malaysia. It has also competed for more than 40 projects spanning Europe, Africa, Southeast Asia and the Middle East, and made CNY8.8 billion (USD1.3 billion) in revenue from overseas sales in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *Ukraine offers China Railways to invest in subway, bridge and high-speed rail link*
> 
> Wednesday, 26 April, 2017 - 14:12 (EEST)
> 
> The Ukrainian government on Tuesday offered China Railway International Group (CRIG) a number of infrastructure investment opportunities, including the fourth line of the Kyiv Metro and the construction of a bridge, the Ministry of Economic Development and Trade wrote on Twitter, Global Construction Review reports.
> 
> The ministry published two tweets to say that it had held talks with CRIG, and that the Chinese giant was ”ready to invest in Ukrainian infrastructure.”
> 
> It continued: ”We can offer six projects for investment, in particular a new bridge in Kyiv and the fourth line of the subway,” GCR reports.
> 
> The present metro system, which opened in 1960, has 52 stations divided between three routes. The fourth Podilsko-Vyhurivska line would run southwest to northeast, crossing the Dnipro at the future business center of Rybalskiy Island.
> 
> The Kyiv Council expects the construction of the line to cost about $1.3 billion. According to the Ukrainian News agency, CRIG has offered to pay for 85% of the cost.
> 
> This news follows on from reports in the Kyiv Pravda online newspaper last week that CRIG was interested in building a high-speed rail link between Kyiv Central Railway Station and Boryspil International Airport.
> 
> The report quoted the Ministry of Economic Development as saying the Chinese company was interested in the Air Express project, and that it planned to hold meetings with the company on April 24.
> 
> CRIG is a subsidiary of China Railways, the second largest construction company in the world, according to the Engineering News-Record.
> 
> http://uaposition.com/latest-news/u...ys-invest-subway-bridge-high-speed-rail-link/


*Chinese company completes feasibility study for Kyiv's fourth subway line construction project*
09.11.2018 14:00






China Railway International Group has confirmed the completion of the preliminary feasibility study for a project to build the fourth subway line in Kyiv, Deputy Head of the Kyiv City Administration Dmytro Davtyan has said.

"... Together with representatives of the Ukrainian delegation, I met with the leadership of China Railway International Group. I received an official letter from the head of the company's board, which officially confirmed the completion of the preliminary feasibility study for the construction of the fourth subway line," he wrote on his Facebook page on Thursday.

According to him, the Chinese company also provided a pre-feasibility study, which will be presented in Kyiv.

Earlier Kyiv City Mayor Vitali Klitschko said that the construction of the fourth subway line will begin after the completion of the Podilsko-Voskresensky Bridge and will last five years. The cost of construction is estimated at $2 billion. At the same time, it is proposed to provide 85% of the project's projected cost through a loan from Chinese financial institutions.


Chinese company completes feasibility study for Kyiv's fourth subway line construction project | Interfax-Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Officials from Nepal, China to meet in Kathmandu next month*
Meeting will discuss funding modality and detailed project report work for cross-border railway

- SANJEEV GIRI, Kathmandu




Nov 20, 2018

Officials from Nepal and China are set to meet next month to discuss the prospects of developing the Kathmandu-Kerung railway line connecting the two countries.

The neighbours agreed in the last week of August on technical details of the railway link touted as one of the most challenging projects even for China that has mastered advanced railway engineering but haven’t met for further discussion.

According to the Department of Railways (DoR), officials from both sides are busy preparing the agenda for the meeting.

The two countries are expected to reach an understanding on developing the detailed project report (DPR).

“A study conducted by Chinese officials concluded earlier that the project is viable,” said Balram Mishra, director general at the DoR. “We are making arrangements for the meet. The Foreign Ministry is coordinating with the Chinese side.”

According to Mishra, the two governments had agreed to review the project development scenario within 2018 while signing the bilateral agreement to study the feasibility of developing the railway line from Kathmandu to Kerung, a city on the Nepal-China border.

Officials at the Ministry of Physical Infrastructure and Transport said the Nepali side will seek clarity on the financial modality of the project.

“China conducted the pre-feasibility study on its own. The process of developing the DPR is going to be costly. The estimated project cost is Rs257 billion,” the source said, clarifying Nepal’s eagerness to jump into possible financial modalities at the earliest.

Though both the countries haven’t come out in public to discuss financial modalities, a number of interviews conducted by the Post with Nepali bureaucrats in the past few months indicate that the northern neighbour is not much enthusiastic about building the project solely at its own cost. They say that the Chinese side has hinted at building the project with concessional loans to give Nepal ownership of the project.

According to Mishra, Nepal is committed to developing the cross-border connectivity project. He, however, agreed that the financing issue will be the most crucial one as the pre-feasibility study has concluded that the project is doable. “The project cost is almost five times that of the proposed East-West railway,” said Mishra.

According to the DoR, the railway would be 72.25km in Nepal. Around 98.5 percent of the line would either be bridges or tunnels. The project would cost Rs3.55 billion per kilometre. Prakash Upadhyay, a former employee at the DoR, said in August that the project would cost Rs28.55 billion per year if the construction is undertaken in nine years. That means Nepal itself is capable of funding it if there are no alternatives.

Officials at the ministry, however, argue that Nepal cannot fund the project as it has other priorities. This explains Nepal’s persistent pursuit of a grant.

_Published: 20-11-2018 07:46_



http://kathmandupost.ekantipur.com/...al-china-to-meet-in-kathmandu-next-month.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Victims of Lao dam disaster see brighter future as Chinese firms provide infrastructural support*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-22 00:24:14|Editor: Shi Yinglun



by Zhang Jianhua, Wang Shan

VIENTIANE, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- The victims of a dam collapsing in southern Laos are now expecting better lives with the support and help from the government and other sources.

The fracturing of saddle dam D, one of five auxiliary dams at the under-construction Xe-Pian Xe-Namnoy hydropower project, some 560 km southeast of Lao capital Vientiane, resulted in massive flooding on July 23.

Some 13,000 people were affected, mainly in the Sanamxay District of Attapeu Province and more than 40 people were killed. Around 100 people still remain missing and more than 6,000 have been left homeless.

The Hadyao Temporary Residence for Affected Area Residents is located on a former school in downtown Sanamxay. The school's entire playground is now being used as a base for temporary housing.

Each household, comprising dozens of square meters, while still crowded, all look neat. As of mid-November, there was full water and electricity supply in the homes, and the victims had made their houses livable, with some putting up hammocks to relax during their stay.

Not far from the housing area, there are toilets, bathrooms, laundry rooms, and water purifiers. Educational posters on hygiene and disease prevention are also posted at the settlement.

"My husband does not have a formal job now. He used to drive to nearby city Pakse carrying goods to sell here, but the flood washed the truck away leaving him jobless," Phetsamon Chanthoumphone, a 40-year housewife, told Xinhua recently, while watering vegetables in foam boxes outside her temporary home.

Phetsamon's five-member family in Hadyao are optimistic about the future. "I heard our government is building a permanent residence for us," she said, adding that she believed that life for her family and the others displaced would improve.

Fearing possible outbreaks of disease and viruses and under the threat from upstream reservoirs, while also considering the mental health of those displaced, the Lao government decided not to rebuild the permanent residence in the flooded area, but chose six other locations to build new villages.

The temporary residence at Dong Bak is located on the road leading to the area where the dam fractured in Sanamxay. A new village is under construction across the road from the settlement.

The ground for the village has been cleared and machinery and equipment for construction is currently on-site.

Some vendors have also gathered in the vicinity and set up tents to start business as a future community starts to take shape.

In the temporary residences, people have planted a variety of vegetables and fruits in the open space between the residential areas and the public facilities.

Children happily play where they can and the elderly keep cool in the shade. The Hadyao Residence also witnessed its first wedding recently. Life for those displaced is slowly but surely returning to something approximating normal.

In the wake of extensive damage caused by the flood, new infrastructure is being put into place. Bridges, decorated with Lao and Chinese national flags, that several Chinese companies have participated in constructing, are particularly outstanding.

On September 26, Chinese engineering companies, currently building the China-Laos railway in northern Laos, assisted in building four bridges in Attapeu for the Lao government.

To honor the achievement and contribution of the Chinese engineering companies, Lao Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith signed an order of commendation for the Laos-China Railway Company, China Railway No. 2 Group (CREC2) and the Power China Corporation.

The Chinese engineering companies along the China-Laos railway construction sites proactively responded to the Lao government's request, donating cash and materials to the disaster-hit areas and assisting in urgently building four bridges to access the flooded villages of Attapeu Province.

In less than 50-days, the CREC2 and Sinohydro Bureau 10 under the Power China Corporation, with the guidance from the Laos-China Railway Company, completed the construction of four brand new bridges in southern Laos' flooded Attapeu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made metro train coaches to be exported to India come off production line*

Xinhua, November 24, 2018

The first three subway train coaches produced by Chinese train manufacturer CRRC Dalian Co., Ltd for the major Indian city of Nagpur have come off the production line, according to the company.

CRRC Dalian, an affiliated company under China's top train manufacturer CRRC Corporation, received a train coach order from the Nagpur metro last year. The company is scheduled to produce 69 coaches and provide train maintenance services for 10 years for the city.

With a stainless steel body, the train coaches are designed to run at a maximum speed of 80 km per hour. The coaches will be used on two urban railway lines totaling 38 km in length in the Indian city.

CRRC Dalian develops, produces and exports diesel locomotives, electric locomotives and urban rail cars. The company has exported its products to countries such as New Zealand, Malaysia and Nigeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NOVEMBER 30, 2018 / 6:18 AM
*Argentina, China sign billion-dollar cargo railway renovation deal | Reuters*
Eliana Raszewski, Cassandra Garrison

BUENOS AIRES (Reuters) - Argentina on Thursday said it had signed a $1 billion contract with a Chinese state builder for improvements to a rail line that transports raw materials, including the South American country’s main cash crop of soybeans.

The project with China Railway Construction Corporation Limited will repair or renovate 1,020 kilometers (634 miles) of railway that runs through the capital Buenos Aires, Rosario - the country’s main grains shipping hub - and Mendoza province, the country’s wine-producing region at the base of the Andes mountains in the west of Argentina.

The country’s once-vibrant grains cargo railway system has fallen into disrepair, leaving farmers to rely on trucks to transport soy, wheat and corn to the ports that dot the banks of the Parana River. That waterway, Argentina’s main export thoroughfare, leads to the shipping lanes of the south Atlantic. China is the main importer of Argentine soybeans.

“When the works are finished, the expectation is to go from 1.5 million tonnes of shipments this year to 3 million tonnes in 2025, and eventually to 8 million tonnes in 2030,” the transport ministry said in its announcement, which did not provide information about the deal’s financing structure.

The project, which will create about 3,800 jobs, will enable the line to support longer trains and reduce transportation costs by 55 percent, the ministry said.

A number of deals are expected to be announced during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to Argentina this weekend, including a multi-billion dollar agreement for the Chinese-funded construction of a nuclear power plant.

China has widened its economic influence in Argentina in the last 10 years by positioning itself as a major financier of Argentine projects, mainly infrastructure, worth a total of about $18 billion, according to a Reuters review of Chinese state funding data compiled by the Inter-American Dialogue, a Washington-based non-profit think-tank.

Reporting by Eliana Raszewski; Additional reporting and writing by Cassandra Garrison; Editing by Ross Colvin and James Dalgleish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hola Argentina! Rail network upgraded with made-in-China cars*
Zou Yun, Wang Xuejing, Bao Hongwei
2018-11-30 15:21 GMT+8 Updated 2018-11-30 17:38 GMT+8





Since 2014, more than 700 railway carriages from China have helped to improve Argentina's railway network as part of deals signed by the Argentinian government and CRRC – China's state-owned rolling stock manufacturer.

Three lines connecting Buenos Aires and its satellite cities have been equipped with newly-purchased cars – all made in China.

"The carriages before are mostly second-hand units from Europe and Japan, which means the technology and car performances are not very good," Yang Tingzhi, general manager of CRRC Sifang, told CGTN. "And the cars we brought here are equipped with the best technologies."

The new cars have won the hearts of Argentine passengers as they are specially designed to meet the demand of the locals.

"We also improved the safety of car design in collision and fire prevention. The carriages are also air-conditioned with comfortable seats based on body mechanics," Yang said. 

According to Argentinian transport authorities, CRRC's high-quality technology, equipment, and services have earned a 97 percent satisfactory rating from Argentinian passengers.





The carriages were painted blue and white, the colors of the Argentine national flag. /CGTN Photo

"The new trains are great because they are larger and also more comfortable than previous ones," commented Bix Alex, a local passenger. "They have air conditioners. We do travel a lot better than the previous ones." 

Not only are technologies and services being provided, but also cross-cultural experiences. The Chinese company is training local engineers to get advanced knowledge about train operations.

"The technology provided by CRRC is now the most advanced in Argentina. It's a very reliable, efficient and safe system. I hope the training from CRRC could help us to provide better services to local people," Matias Castro, engineer of Trenes Argentines Operations, said.

In 2019, another 200 new cars from China will be delivered to Argentina as part of an additional contract signed between CRRC and the Argentine transport ministry in May, helping to increase transport capacity by 20 percent.

_“Hola Argentina!” is CGTN's special series launched ahead of G20 Buenos Aires summit and Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit. The series explores the host city and finds the stories behind China-Argentina cooperation. _

(Video filmed by Bao Hongwei, edited by Wang Xuejing and Zou Yun)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made trains serve as a moving business card of China*

(People's Daily) 09:46, December 01, 2018







(People's Daily Overseas Edition/Zhang Jingang)

China-made locomotives are serving millions of Argentines every day with a 97% passenger satisfaction rate, serving as a moving "business card" of China in Latin America.

Early in 2013, CRRC Sifang, a unit of China's state-owned rolling stock firm CRRC Corporation, won two contracts worth nearly $1 billion in total to supply 709 inter-city electric multiple units (EMUs) to renew Argentina's commuter system, representing China's biggest overseas order for inter-city EMUs.

As the capital of Argentina, Buenos Aires is a metropolis with a population of more than 10 million. There are more than 20 satellite cities around the main city and urban railway lines mainly connect the satellite cities and the main city.

*The Chinese company delivered all of the 709 by 2015 and they are already in service on the Sarmiento Line, Matt Line, and Roca Line of Buenos Aires, serving millions of Argentines every day.*

Designed with advanced technologies and complete facilities, these "made by CRRC" trains are serving as a moving "business card" of China, widely recognized by the Argentine government and people. *Surveys show that nearly all (97%) of Argentinian passengers are happy with the Chinese-produced locomotives, and thus more and more people there are starting to travel by train.*

Besides locomotives, CRRC Sifang also exports railway technologies and technical services to Argentina through a technical training and support program. It was the first overseas technology export project concerning Chinese inter-city EMU, marking an upgrade of Sifang Company from a product exporter to a technology exporter.

With its high-quality products and services, CRRC Sifang has won its third train deal in Argentina in April this year, securing a $278 million deal for 200 train cars and related parts.

*In neighboring country Chile, CRRC Sifang won a $77 million contract in October to supply 13 multiple-units, marking another breakthrough for the company in Latin America.*

CRRC Sifang makes up 44% of China's high-speed rail vehicle market. By the end of last year, it received more than 5,000 overseas orders from more than 20 countries and regions, including the United States and Indonesia.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/1201/c90000-9524052.html

@Viva_Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: China-built urban railway helps ease Vietnam's transport pressure, bolster win-win cooperation *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-12-01 09:57:49 | Editor: huaxia



File photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railwayin Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)

by Tao Jun, Bui Long

HANOI, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- An elevated train was crossing quietly and rapidly over the first multi-layer intersection in Vietnam's Hanoi capital, while down below a plethora of vehicles were running at a snail's pace in a hot autumn day full of ear-popping sounds, a mixture of motorbike exhausts and horns, and ambulance sirens.

For many foreign visitors to Hanoi in particular and Vietnam in general, even for some local residents, crossing roads or enduring traffic congestions or jams during rush hour almost everyday is a real challenge.

"Buses here are often overcrowded; many young riders usually over-speed or cross the red light; and there are almost no lanes designated for cyclists or pedestrians," a Thai visitor named Natthamon told Xinhua in late November, smilingly joking, "You should buy travel insurance before going around Hanoi."

For most of Hanoians, traveling in the capital city is not so costly or dangerous, but rather inconvenient.

"I ride my motorbike all the year round and have yet to face any traffic accidents over the past 10 years, although according to official statistics, everyday Vietnam faces around 50 traffic accidents which kill over 20 people. What I hate most about traffic here is the frequent occurrence of congestions and jams," local journalist Nguyen Thu Huong said, noting that it takes her 45-60 minutes to cover 10 km between her house and her office.

By mid-2017, Hanoi, with a population of nearly 7.7 million, had some five million motorbikes and 500,000 cars, according to the municipal Transport Department. The city has decided to ban all motorbikes from running in its urban districts from 2030.

Vu Hong Truong, chairman of the Hanoi Railway One Member Limited Company, stated that developing urban railway system in Hanoi is an urgent issue because the city is encountering serious traffic congestion and environmental pollution.

Truong said Hanoi's first urban railway, Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated rail line constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd. using Chinese ODA and Vietnamese reciprocal capital, is completing final steps such as auxiliary equipment like elevators and decoration before kicking off commercial operation.

There will be 13 trains, including 12 in operation and one in standby, running through 12 stations in a total distance of 13 kilometers in 3 districts, Sun Dezhi, deputy general manager of the overseas branch of China Railway 6th Group, told Xinhua.

Each train, which has four carriages with a total length of 79 meters, can carry up to 1,000 passengers. It will take passengers around 30 minutes to complete the whole journey, fairly rapid compared to other means of transport because they go on their own way.

"A train's maximum speed is 80 kilometers per hour, and its average speed is 35 kilometers per hour. In the short term, trains will depart for every 6 minutes. After that, the interval will be only 2 minutes and 30 seconds," Sun said.

The Chinese company uses on-stream welding technology to ensure high speed, noise and vibration reduction, and anti-derailment, and the signal system is CBTC (Communication-Based Train Control).

"CBTC is the most modern technology in the world. This system helps shorten intervals between trains' departure. The train has an automatic control system which controls its speed," Sun said.

The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated railway project officially started construction in October 2011. The trial run of the railway officially began in September 2018.



File photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railwayin Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Wang Di)

"There are about 200 Chinese employees on site in Vietnam, and around 1,500 Chinese employees provide back-office support in China," Sun said, adding that hundreds of Vietnamese technicians have been trained in either Vietnam or China to operate the railway system.

"This new means of transport in Vietnam will carry a large number of passengers quickly and conveniently," Nguyen Ngoc Dong, Vietnamese deputy minister of transport, told reporters in late September when he partook in checking and supervising the rail line's trial operation.

During a test run of Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail line, many Vietnamese people were invited to board trains, and all of them expressed their satisfaction with the new means of transport in Hanoi.

"Using this air-conditioned train, we do not have to suffer from traffic accidents, congestions, jams, smoke, dust, heat in summer or coldness in winter, while it runs quickly and quietly," Tran Nhat Duat, a 73-year-old former staff of the Hanoi Transport Department, told Xinhua.

Many other Vietnamese people, both old and young, males and females, shared similar views.

"You see, my sister and I are standing without clutching steel holders to pose for photos on this running train, but we do not lean forward or backward at all. That means the train is running very smoothly," Vu Hien, a young office clerk of South Korean-invested SB Tech Vina Company, told Xinhua.

Standing shoulder-to-shoulder to Hien was her younger sister, Vu Nga, who works as a consultant for overseas studying in Japan. "This Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail route is not along the way we go to work everyday. We hope that more routes like this will be built," she said.

Vietnamese transport officials are considering similar plans to facilitate travel of local working people and visitors. "We should develop at least three urban rail lines and more bus routes to link its urban transport systems in the coming time," Dong said.

"In my opinion, this elevated railway project helps not only ease transport pressure in Hanoi, but also promote the traditional friendship and win-win cooperation between China and Vietnam. It is a symbol of the interface between China's Belt and Road Initiative and Vietnam's 'Two Corridors and One Circle' plan," Sun stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Bags Its First North African Train Supply Deal in Egypt*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : DEC 04 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





CRRC Bags Its First North African Train Supply Deal in Egypt​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 4 -- A unit under China and the world's biggest rolling stock manufacturer CRRC has penned a deal to supply trains for a new railroad in Egypt, marking the firm's first foray into northern Africa as it taps yet another Belt and Road nation.

CRRC Qingdao Sifang signed an agreement with China Railway Group and AVIC International Holding to supply trains for the railroad in Al Ashir min Ramadan, also known as 10th of Ramadan, state-run China News Service reported.

The supplier already exports its products to over 100 countries, including Malaysia, the United States and Indonesia. Many of its destinations are along the route of the Belt and Road Initiative, a grand plan devised by Chinese President Xi Jinping to build a vast network of infrastructure and trade links spanning most of the planet's continents.

The two buyers and Egypt's National Authority for Tunnels agreed last year that the pair would build rail lines and stations and supply related electro-mechanical devices, including rolling stock, for the railroad. The track spans 68 kilometers and 11 stations, connecting Cairo, Al Ashir min Ramadan and the nation's new not-yet-named administrative capital.

Al Ashir min Ramadan is an important satellite city to Cairo was the the location of the first industrial zone that the Egyptian government set up in a desert area. Once the new rail link is complete, it should help relieve congestion in Cairo to benefit around five million residents who commute around 10 cities close to the capital.

CRRC Qingdao Sifang will also offer maintenance services for 12 years, according to the supply contract. The trains are designed to run quietly at 120 kilometers per hour and have six carriages, as well as special sandstorm protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Feature: China-built urban railway helps ease Vietnam's transport pressure, bolster win-win cooperation *
> Source: Xinhua | 2018-12-01 09:57:49 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> File photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railwayin Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)
> 
> by Tao Jun, Bui Long
> 
> HANOI, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- An elevated train was crossing quietly and rapidly over the first multi-layer intersection in Vietnam's Hanoi capital, while down below a plethora of vehicles were running at a snail's pace in a hot autumn day full of ear-popping sounds, a mixture of motorbike exhausts and horns, and ambulance sirens.
> 
> For many foreign visitors to Hanoi in particular and Vietnam in general, even for some local residents, crossing roads or enduring traffic congestions or jams during rush hour almost everyday is a real challenge.
> 
> "Buses here are often overcrowded; many young riders usually over-speed or cross the red light; and there are almost no lanes designated for cyclists or pedestrians," a Thai visitor named Natthamon told Xinhua in late November, smilingly joking, "You should buy travel insurance before going around Hanoi."
> 
> For most of Hanoians, traveling in the capital city is not so costly or dangerous, but rather inconvenient.
> 
> "I ride my motorbike all the year round and have yet to face any traffic accidents over the past 10 years, although according to official statistics, everyday Vietnam faces around 50 traffic accidents which kill over 20 people. What I hate most about traffic here is the frequent occurrence of congestions and jams," local journalist Nguyen Thu Huong said, noting that it takes her 45-60 minutes to cover 10 km between her house and her office.
> 
> By mid-2017, Hanoi, with a population of nearly 7.7 million, had some five million motorbikes and 500,000 cars, according to the municipal Transport Department. The city has decided to ban all motorbikes from running in its urban districts from 2030.
> 
> Vu Hong Truong, chairman of the Hanoi Railway One Member Limited Company, stated that developing urban railway system in Hanoi is an urgent issue because the city is encountering serious traffic congestion and environmental pollution.
> 
> Truong said Hanoi's first urban railway, Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated rail line constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd. using Chinese ODA and Vietnamese reciprocal capital, is completing final steps such as auxiliary equipment like elevators and decoration before kicking off commercial operation.
> 
> There will be 13 trains, including 12 in operation and one in standby, running through 12 stations in a total distance of 13 kilometers in 3 districts, Sun Dezhi, deputy general manager of the overseas branch of China Railway 6th Group, told Xinhua.
> 
> Each train, which has four carriages with a total length of 79 meters, can carry up to 1,000 passengers. It will take passengers around 30 minutes to complete the whole journey, fairly rapid compared to other means of transport because they go on their own way.
> 
> "A train's maximum speed is 80 kilometers per hour, and its average speed is 35 kilometers per hour. In the short term, trains will depart for every 6 minutes. After that, the interval will be only 2 minutes and 30 seconds," Sun said.
> 
> The Chinese company uses on-stream welding technology to ensure high speed, noise and vibration reduction, and anti-derailment, and the signal system is CBTC (Communication-Based Train Control).
> 
> "CBTC is the most modern technology in the world. This system helps shorten intervals between trains' departure. The train has an automatic control system which controls its speed," Sun said.
> 
> The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated railway project officially started construction in October 2011. The trial run of the railway officially began in September 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> File photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railwayin Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Wang Di)
> 
> "There are about 200 Chinese employees on site in Vietnam, and around 1,500 Chinese employees provide back-office support in China," Sun said, adding that hundreds of Vietnamese technicians have been trained in either Vietnam or China to operate the railway system.
> 
> "This new means of transport in Vietnam will carry a large number of passengers quickly and conveniently," Nguyen Ngoc Dong, Vietnamese deputy minister of transport, told reporters in late September when he partook in checking and supervising the rail line's trial operation.
> 
> During a test run of Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail line, many Vietnamese people were invited to board trains, and all of them expressed their satisfaction with the new means of transport in Hanoi.
> 
> "Using this air-conditioned train, we do not have to suffer from traffic accidents, congestions, jams, smoke, dust, heat in summer or coldness in winter, while it runs quickly and quietly," Tran Nhat Duat, a 73-year-old former staff of the Hanoi Transport Department, told Xinhua.
> 
> Many other Vietnamese people, both old and young, males and females, shared similar views.
> 
> "You see, my sister and I are standing without clutching steel holders to pose for photos on this running train, but we do not lean forward or backward at all. That means the train is running very smoothly," Vu Hien, a young office clerk of South Korean-invested SB Tech Vina Company, told Xinhua.
> 
> Standing shoulder-to-shoulder to Hien was her younger sister, Vu Nga, who works as a consultant for overseas studying in Japan. "This Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail route is not along the way we go to work everyday. We hope that more routes like this will be built," she said.
> 
> Vietnamese transport officials are considering similar plans to facilitate travel of local working people and visitors. "We should develop at least three urban rail lines and more bus routes to link its urban transport systems in the coming time," Dong said.
> 
> "In my opinion, this elevated railway project helps not only ease transport pressure in Hanoi, but also promote the traditional friendship and win-win cooperation between China and Vietnam. It is a symbol of the interface between China's Belt and Road Initiative and Vietnam's 'Two Corridors and One Circle' plan," Sun stated.



My friend, @Viva_Viet , and, @Viva_Viet 's good friend, @Han Patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> My friend, @Viva_Viet , and, @Viva_Viet 's good friend, @Han Patriot


HAHAHAH, these Viets are still sleeping, sooner or later we will control all their key infras. Just let the monkey jump and scratch, after a while, we will cage them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016684499416035331


*Gov. Baker, state transportation leaders in Springfield for unveiling of CRRC new rail cars*
By: Taylor Knight Mike Masciadrelli

Posted: Dec 18, 2018 05:41 AM EST
Updated: Dec 18, 2018 06:55 PM EST






SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - Springfield rail car maker CRRC unveiled their new MBTA Orange Line rail cars on Tuesday.

It was a big day for CRRC and the city of Springfield. CRRC said their new high-tech rail cars will help take Massachusetts public transportation into the 21st century.

Governor Charlie Baker, Mayor Domenic Sarno, and state transportation leaders were present for the unveiling. The state collaborated with the China-owned CRRC to build what they're calling 'next-generation rail cars' in Springfield.

"Come the new year these trains will start rolling off the assembly lines getting tested and brought into service both on the red line and orange line, which will see a tremendous in increases in its capacity over the next two or three years," Gov. Baker told 22News.

CRRC said the new rail cars will provide you with a smoother and more comfortable ride.

"The cars are aged," said CRRC Spokeswoman Lydia Rivera. "These ones are wider doors, more efficient. they will clearly experience a better ride."

The CRRC plant created more than 230 new manufacturing jobs, many filled by local residents. It took eight months to assemble these rail cars.

"It's pretty cool knowing 'hey I built this thing,' it's going to be around for a good 50 years if not longer," said Nick Branconnier, a mechanical assembler at CRRC. "Hoping to keep going with it and move on to the Red Line and Green Line possibly."

CRRC plans to build more than 400 rail cars for the MBTA. They also plan to build cars for Philadelphia's Public Transportation system.


CRRC to unveil new MBTA rail cars | WWLP.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Fuxing bullet train options set to attract global buyers*

2018-12-25 08:20:09 China Daily Editor : Mo Hong'e





One of the newly developed Fuxing bullet trains is shown at an exhibition in Beijing on Monday. （Photo by Cheng Gong/China Daily）

Three new types of domestically developed Fuxing trains designed with varying top speeds made their debut on Monday, which experts said will offer more choices to potential overseas customers.

A whole series of Fuxing (Rejuvenation) trains were rolled out at China National Railway Test Center in Beijing, including new versions－a longer train and two lower-speed versions.

The longer Fuxing trains, which are 440 meters long and can seat 1,283 passengers, are the longest high-speed trains in China, with a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour. Two other Fuxing trains are expected to run at maximum speeds of 250 km/h and 160 km/h.

Zhao Hongwei, chief engineer at the China Academy of Railway Sciences, said that unlike the earlier Hexie (Harmony) models, which were designed with the help of foreign-developed technology, Fuxing bullet trains use wholly self-developed core technologies and are built under a unified Chinese standard.

"For over a decade, China learned from developed countries to build a world-class high-speed railway system. Now it holds complete intellectual property rights. The domestically developed trains show that China, despite getting a late start on the high-speed track, is cementing its leading role in the race," Zhao said.

Though it was a latecomer, China now has the world's largest high-speed rail network－29,000 km as of the end of 2018, about two-thirds of the world's total.

Sun Zhang, a professor at Tongji University in Shanghai, said that made-in-China trains and technologies have already made their way to over 100 countries, including Turkey, Indonesia, Russia, Iran and India. Apart from upgrading China's rail system, the latest models with different design speeds and costs can also offer more options for export.

"Lower emissions and shorter transportation times will contribute to a growing market for high-speed rail around the world, although the ability to construct such systems is possessed by only a few countries, which offers more opportunities for China's cutting-edge technology and devices to be exported," Sun said.

Two types of the trains－the longer Fuxing and 160 km/h Fuxing－will be used starting on Jan 5 to provide a better travel experience and help ease pressure during the upcoming 40-day Spring Festival travel rush, when over 413 million trips are expected by rail.

"With people's growing desire to travel, high-speed trains are becoming one of the major transportation choices of the Chinese people and expats in China. The design of the trains aims at offering more options to the public and further improving their travel experience," said Zhang Bo, a researcher at the Locomotive and Car Research Institute of the China Academy of Railway Sciences.

With more spacious seats, more power outlets, USB ports, more ample legroom and other passenger-friendly services, all trains in the Fuxing series are more comfortable than older and slower trains, Zhang said, adding that the 160 km/h Fuxing train will gradually replace older trains in some regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Malaysia seeks greater cooperation with China to boost railway industry*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 16:11:29|Editor: Liangyu






Workers are seen in the rolling stock center of Chinese locomotives manufacturer CRRC in Batu Gajah, Perak, Malaysia, Jan. 3, 2019. Malaysia welcomes Chinese companies to bring in expertise and investment as the Southeast Asian country seeks to become a regional railway manufacturing hub, Malaysian Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook said here Thursday. Speaking during a site visit to the rolling stock center of Chinese locomotives manufacturer CRRC in Malaysia, Loke said he hoped the close cooperation between the two countries would help Malaysia realize this aim. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)

BATU GAJAH, Malaysia, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- Malaysia welcomes Chinese companies to bring in expertise and investment as the Southeast Asian country seeks to become a regional railway manufacturing hub, Malaysian Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook said here Thursday.

Speaking during a site visit to the rolling stock center of Chinese locomotives manufacturer CRRC in Malaysia, Loke said he hoped the close cooperation between the two countries would help Malaysia realize this aim.

"We will continue our strong cooperation with China especially on transport related issues and industries," he told a press conference.

"And railway is one of the major industries that we can see strong collaboration between Malaysia and China."

He said he had invited CRRC to make further investment in Malaysia, to increase the capacity of the rolling stock center and to make it as the hub for the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) region.

China could help Malaysia in cultivating local human resources to boost the railway industry, he said.

"We understand to build up an industry we need human resources, we need local talents which of course we know that we are lacking in this industry," he said.

"That is why we hope there will be foreign investment from China, they have the expertise, they have the talents that can bring in with the technology and hopefully they can train our local talent, or local human resources along the way."

Becoming fully operational in 2015, CRRC rolling stock center has the capacity to manufacture up to 200 carriages a year while providing major overhaul for 150 carriages.

It is CRRC's first and only manufacturing facility in Southeast Asia.

Fu Chengjun, president of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotives that oversees the Malaysian operations, said CRRC has embarked on localization in manufacturing, employment, procurement, service and marketing in Malaysia, with more than 85 percent of its staff in Malaysia are locals.

Also present on the visit to the plant was Chinese Ambassador to Malaysia Bai Tian who said the future of China-Malaysian cooperation is "great potential and bright prospects."

"CRRC is only one of the examples of cooperation with Malaysia. There are many cases, many successful stories here and so far China has invested in about 400 projects, creating about 68,000 jobs in Malaysia," Bai said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sri Lanka conducts test run on China-funded southern railway line*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-07 12:30:51|Editor: Liangyu




COLOMBO, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- The Sri Lankan Ministry of Transporton on Sunday conducted a test run along the newly constructed railway line between Matara and Beliatta in the south of the island country which will boost passenger traffic.

The 26.75 km long Matara-Beliatta railway extension was financed by the Exim Bank of China and the contract was awarded to China National Machinery Import and Export Corporation.

A major portion of the construction was carried out by China Railway Group 5 (CR5) and the Central Engineering Consultancy Bureau (CECB) which acted as the consultant.

Sri Lanka's Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Arjuna Ranatunga, speaking at a ceremony before conducting the test run, said that the railway line is the first to be constructed in Sri Lanka since 1948 and it includes the longest and second longest railway bridges of 1.5 km and 1.04 km, respectively.

The railway line also includes one of the tallest railway bridges, the longest railway tunnel and the most modern railway station buildings in the country.

Ranatunga said he was hoping to officially inaugurate the railway line and open it to the public before the local Sinhala and Tamil New Year in April.

The new railway line is expected to increase traffic into the south and boost trade between capital Colombo and the deep south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Egypt signs $1.2bn worth agreement with Exim Bank of China to finance 1st electric train*
Signing ceremony was witnessed by Prime Minister Moustafa Madbouly

Daily News Egypt
​An agreement was signed on Wednesday between the Chairperson of the National Authority for Tunnels (NAT), Ahmed Fouda, and the Vice Chairperson of the Export-Import Bank of China (Exim Bank), Chi Ping, to provide a facilitated loan of $1.2bn for the implementation of Egypt’s first electric train.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by the Prime Minister Moustafa Madbouly, the Minister of Investment Sahar Nasr, and the Minister of Transport, Hesham Arafat.

The new railway will link the 10th of Ramadan City on the outskirts of Cairo to the New Administrative Capital. It will target the new cities of El Salam, El Obour, El Shorouk, Al Mostakbal, Al Roubiki, and the New Administrative Capital.

Following the signing, Arafat said that the project will include 11 stations and serves 350,000 people, noting that the existing railway services 1.1 million people.

The bank has agreed on a loan of $1.2bn, of which $739m with 1.8% interest rate are for infrastructure and $461m with 2% interest rate are for the trains, to be paid over 15 years with a 5-year grace period. The minister pointed out that the loan agreement was signed in September 2018 during the visit of President Abdel Fatah Al-Sisi to China.

Arafat stressed that the speed of the train will reach 120km/h, and the length of the railway is 67.8km, including 60km of flat area, 7.5km of bridges, and 0.3km of tunnels. The new railway will start from Adly Mansour exchange station that intersects with the Metro Line 3, crossing all the way through the Cairo-Ismailia desert road to Al Rubiki city. There, it will branch into two parts. One will head North alongside the regional ring road, serving the 10th of Ramadan City, and the other will head south from Al Rubiki station to the New Capital. In the second phase, the line is planned to extend to the Sports City at the intersection of Ain Sukhna road with the regional ring road, making the line’s length 93km.

The minister explained that this agreement came after long negotiations over the method of operating the new line for it to be different from the old one, in order to avoid the intersections and lanes that exist in the current railways. The new system of railways will rely on bridges and tunnels to avoid the mistakes of the past 70 years.


Egypt signs $1.2bn worth agreement with Exim Bank of China to finance 1st electric train - Daily News Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Another railway bridge finishes closure along China-Laos Railway*
New China TV
Published on Jan 17, 2019

Another railway bridge has completed closure along the 508.5-km Chinese section of the China-Laos railway. The railway is expected to be put into use in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Argentine cargo rail network witnesses great improvements with China's help*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-18 14:52:16|Editor: ZD

JOAQUIN V. GONZALEZ, Argentina, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- Argentina's Belgrano Cargas cargo rail lines, a strategic network for the country's agricultural exports, underwent major upgrading thanks to an Argentina-China cooperation project.

With joint efforts from the China Machinery Engineering Corporation and Argentina's state-run Trenes Argentinos, the rails, about some 580 km long, were renovated in about two years with new Chinese-built locomotives and cars incorporated into the system.

The ambitious project aims to revamp a total of 1,700 km of rail lines in the country.

The rest of the lines, which cross the northern provinces of Jujuy, Salta, Tucuman, Santiago del Estero, Chaco and Santa Fe, will be gradually renovated till April 2020.

"We are motivated by a good future outlook," said Matias Duran, the project's chief engineer, who was excited about the fact that project has also energized communities situated along the lines.

China is actively helping to improve not just the infrastructure of the tracks but also the rolling stock. The effort has significantly increased the country's cargo capacity.

Argentina's cargo rail system is composed of the Belgrano, San Martin and General Urquiza lines. The Belgrano lines alone transported 2 million tons of cargo last year, a 66-percent increase year-on-year, according to figures from the Ministry of Transport of Argentina.

The trains move agricultural goods, including soy, cotton, corn and flour, from the northern breadbasket to the export hub of Rosario, in Santa Fe Province.

In addition to increasing cargo capacity, the renovation work has helped cut down on transport times, with trains designed to reach the speed of up to 90 kilometers per hour.

In 2015, it took the trains 18 days to travel from Salta to Rosario. Today, the time has been cut to eight days.

Project inspector Nicolas Guaymas underscored the importance of the project for Argentina's economic development.

"It's very important because the type of project, once completed, can improve the whole regional economy, the whole northwest of Argentina," said Guaymas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hiseen



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Malaysian debt cause of rail project halt, not specifically aimed at any country: analyst*
By Shen Weiduo Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/25 23:14:29
*
Not specifically aimed at any country: analyst*

Malaysia's pendant attitude toward the long-halted China-backed East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) was largely due to the Malaysian government's debt burden rather than a move that targeted a specific country, analysts said on Friday.

Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad said on Friday that "he was not aware of any decision to cancel the ECRL contract with China Communications Construction Company (CCCC)," refuting a recent report by Singapore-based Strait Times, according to a report from Free Malaysia Today on Thursday.

He said this was one way to address the problem. "If we do so, we will need to pay billions in compensation," according to the report.

A person close to CCCC told the Global Times on Friday that the project was temporarily halted, and the two sides are still discussing the project.

Xu Liping, a senior research fellow at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Friday that the long-halted project was largely due to the unsatisfactory financial conditions in the country. 

"The decision was hard to make, since even the compensation amount is not a small one for the country, not to mention the amount for the project construction," Xu said.

In August 2018, Mahathir said during a visit to China that the China-backed multibillion-dollar rail link and pipeline projects had been "cancelled for now," since the projects involve huge amounts of money, and Malaysia does not really need them at the moment, considering the high debt burden left by the country's previous government.

The ECRL project is estimated to be worth as much as $20 billion, according to a Reuters report.

"It's not targeted at any particular country. If it was a US project, the Malaysian government would also reconsider it, given its poor financial situation," Chen Fengying, a research fellow at the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations in Beijing, told the Global Times on Friday.

After taking office in May last year, Mahathir's administration has been reviewing several multi-billion dollar projects approved by the previous government. Malaysia has also deferred the construction of a planned high-speed rail link between Singapore to 2020 in September 2018, which analysts expect to cost around $17 billion, Reuters reported.

However, Chen noted that while it's understandable that the policy would change with the shift in government in Malaysia, China should also conduct a greater risk evaluation before making similar investments in other countries.

Experts also noted that Malaysia should provide full compensation based on the contract if the deal was cancelled; otherwise, it will hurt the credibility of the Malaysian government itself.

"There are many other projects two sides are engaged in, and some projects are urgently needed in Malaysia, such as technology and internet projects. Thus, the two sides will continue to cooperate," Liang Haiming, chairman of the China Silk Road iValley Research Institute, told the Global Times on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway to complete 90 pct bridge, tunnel construction in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-14 11:01:49|Editor: xuxin




Li Bingxuan, general manager of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd. delivers a speech during the China-Laos Railway Construction Working Conference in Vientiane, capital of Laos, Feb. 13, 2019. Over 90 percent of the tendered bridge and tunnel projects of the China-Laos railway will be completed by the end of 2019, the construction company has said. The China-Laos railway has a length 414 km with bridges of 62 km and tunnels of 198 km, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. The operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. (Xinhua/Zhang Jianhua)

VIENTIANE, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- Over 90 percent of the tendered bridge and tunnel projects of the China-Laos railway will be completed by the end of 2019, the construction company has said.

Li Bingxuan, general manager of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd. (LCRC), said on Wednesday during the China-Laos Railway Construction Working Conference that the construction of the key project under the Belt and Road Initiative is entering the critical and decisive phase in 2019.

The LCRC, the joint venture between China and Laos undertaking the railway's construction and future operation, will continue the work with high quality and efficiency, Li said.

Specifically, the railway's roadbed and bridge projects will be 95 percent complete, while the tunnel projects will be 90 percent complete at the end of 2019, said Li, adding that the building of the base for track laying and railway stations will be started soon.

According to Li, in 2018, the construction of the key and difficult projects and the bottleneck projects of the railway went steadily and smoothly. By the end of 2018, the accumulated investment of the railway had reached 11.8 billion yuan (around 1.7 billion U.S. dollars), accounting for 31.5 percent of the total.

The China-Laos railway was promoted by leaders of the two countries as an interconnectivity project under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative. The construction of the railway began in December 2016, and the railway is expected to open to traffic in December, 2021.

The China-Laos railway has a length 414 km with bridges of 62 km and tunnels of 198 km, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. The operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Feature: China-constructed urban railway in Vietnam on horizon *
> Source: Xinhua | 2018-09-21 09:36:34 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)
> 
> by Tao Jun, Bui Long
> 
> HANOI, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's first urban railway, constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd, started its trial operation on Thursday.
> 
> The Cat Linh-Ha Dong elevated rail line in Vietnam's Hanoi capital is scheduled to run on a pilot basis for three to six months before commercial operation which is expected to start before lunar new year festival (early February 2019).
> 
> Urban railway is a new means of transport in Vietnam, transporting a large number of passengers in a convenient and comfortable way, Nguyen Ngoc Dong, Vietnamese deputy minister of transport, said on Thursday when he took part in checking and supervising its trial operation.
> 
> The trial operation is a milestone in the urban railway project before the rail line is put into use, he stated.
> 
> "I think that technical aspects will be OK. The only issue is management work, how to build up apparatus, master techniques and procedures needed to operate the rail line, and organize transport connections," the deputy minister said.
> 
> Hanoi has a big population, so it should develop at least three urban rail lines and more bus routes to link its urban transport systems, he stated.
> 
> Vietnam and China are cooperating to implement some programs and projects on railway development and connection.
> 
> "China has developed urban railways very quickly," and the country currently has up to 27,000 km of high-speed railway, accounting for nearly one half of the world's total, the deputy minister said while comfortably sitting in an air-conditioned green train to participate in evaluating its trial operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken in the carriage of Vietnam's first urban railway shows a landscape of Hanoi,Vietnam, on Sept. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Ngo Minh Tien)
> 
> From Thursday, 13 four-carriage trains are scheduled to run on a pilot basis transporting passengers for a total distance of more than 13 km through 12 stations in the three districts of Ha Dong, Thanh Xuan and Dong Da in 30 minutes.
> 
> Trains run on both directions and they depart at interval of 10 minutes. Each train stops at each station for one minute.
> 
> An air-conditioned train, whose length is some 80m, can accommodate up to 1,000 people. Each carriage is some 19m long, 2.8m wide and 3.8m high.
> 
> After taking a short ride, the Vietnamese deputy minister got off the train at Van Quan Station, and entered a control room full of computers and technical boards on its walls.
> 
> One of the big boards bears a Vietnamese sentence "Diagram of Electricity Supply System for Urban Railway in Hanoi, Vietnam". Another board features buttons, switches and name tags which say "Escalator", "Anti-fire pump" and "Smoke-discharging fan".
> 
> Chinese technicians in the room, mostly handsome guys wearing short-sighted glasses, glued their eyes to computer screens, while Dong and Vietnamese reporters listened to presentations about technical issues.
> 
> According to Vu Hong Phuong, vice head of the Cat Linh-Ha Dong railway project management unit, the railway's trial operation is of significance because it ensures safe and sound commercial operation to serve people in the next few months.
> 
> "We are checking the smooth combination of equipment in the whole system. We are also completing final steps such as decoration and equipment, including stairways, escalators and elevators," Phuong said.
> 
> Regarding personnel for the urban railway, a number of Vietnamese people have been sent to China for training, and others have been trained in Vietnam, Phuong said, noting that they will gradually master relevant technologies and techniques to well manage, operate and maintain the whole railway system.
> 
> "The trains' average speed is 35 km per hour," although they can run at twice of that speed, he said, noting that the short distance of some 1 km between two adjacent stations make it hard for trains to travel at their maximum speed.
> 
> Inside one train on Thursday, many local reporters were busy taking photos, shooting videos, or livestreaming elevated trains and their trial operations. Major Vietnamese media outlets, including Vietnam News Agency and online newspaper VnExpress posted many nice photos and videos about the trains on the move.
> 
> Hu Suojin, commercial counselor of the Chinese embassy in Vietnam, said Vietnam's first urban railway, constructed by China Railway Sixth Group Co. Ltd using Chinese ODA and Vietnamese reciprocal capital, will help ease transport pressure in Hanoi, contributing to the closer all-round cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2018 shows a scene of trial operation of Vietnam's first urban railway in Hanoi, Vietnam. (Xinhua/Wang Di)
> 
> In August, during a test run of Cat Linh-Ha Dong rail line, many Vietnamese people were invited to board trains. They were eager to see designated areas for people with mobility disabilities. Seats for the elderly, pregnant women and children are highlighted in yellow color, while steel holders are there to make sure safe positions for standing passengers.
> 
> "The train is clean and cool. Unlike roads with traffic lights and frequent congestions below, it runs fairly fast and smoothly. I hope more urban rail routes like this will be built in Hanoi and other localities," Nguyen Anh Duc, an 11th-grade student of Cao Ba Quat High School in Hanoi's Gia Lam district, told Xinhua.
> 
> Duc, whose father works as a driver for the Cat Linh-Ha Dong urban railway project, said he is studying hard to be admitted to the Automobile Technology Faculty of the Hanoi University of Industry.
> 
> "I want to develop advanced vehicles for both personal use and mass transport. I do not want people to think that going on roads in Hanoi is a nightmare. I want daily trips are relaxing," the young man boasted, grinning from ear to ear.


*Chinese contractor of Hanoi metro line wants official launch in April*
By Doan Loan February 15, 2019 | 09:11 am GMT+7



Two Cat Linh-Ha Dong trains leave the station in Hanoi during a trial run in September 2018. Photo by VnExpress/Giang Huy

*The Chinese company building the long-delayed Cat Linh-Ha Dong metro line in Hanoi wants it to begin commercial operations in April.*

China Railway Sixth Group Co., Ltd. has called for concluding the months-long testing phase by the end of the first quarter to begin operations in April, according to the Ministry of Transport.

--> Chinese contractor of Hanoi metro line wants official launch in April - VnExpress International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *BYD speeds up monorail mass transit system*
> By Guo Rong | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-08-21 09:39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior of the carriage of the SkyRail test line is seen at the headquarters of BYD in Shenzhen，South China’s Guangdong province, Aug 20, 2018. Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> New energy carmaker BYD is speeding up to expand the market for its SkyRail monorail mass transit system to solve problems such as traffic congestion and air pollution.
> 
> After five years of research and development costing 5 billion yuan ($783 million), BYD launched its first commercial SkyRail line in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 1, and was upgraded to automatic driving last year.
> 
> The company has signed several domestic and international deals, including in the Philippines, Egypt, Brazil, Morocco and Cambodia.
> 
> BYD's director of President's Office Li Wei said the straddle-type monorail requires only one-fifth of the building cost and one-third of the construction time compared with a subway system.
> 
> Its one-way transportation capacity is 10,000 to 30,000 passengers each hour, she added.
> 
> With its concept of technology-based and innovation-oriented, BYD suggested to build a multi-dimensional transportation system to remove transportation from ground level and develop either overhead or underground transportation.
> 
> The SkyRail features BYD's proprietary iron-phosphate batteries, autonomous driving technology, small turning radius, low noise and a short time construction frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers wait to board a monorail train of SkyRail in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 1, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The rail transit is now one of BYD's four key sectors, which also include electronics, automobile and new energy.
> 
> BYD’s new energy vehicles have landed in more than 200 cities across 50 countries and regions.
> 
> Since the Belt and Road Initiative was proposed in 2013, the pace of BYD's globalization has been significantly accelerated, Li said.
> 
> In recent years, BYD has set up factories in the United States, Latin America and Asia Pacific countries, and its investment has been fully expanded, Li added.
> 
> BYD has 220,000 employees worldwide, 33 industrial parks at home and abroad, and has production bases in many countries including the United States, Brazil, Japan and India.
> 
> BYD is one of the leading companies located in Pingshan district of Shenzhen.
> 
> The district is located in the southeast end of " Guangzhou-Shenzhen Science and Technology Innovation Corridor ", with new energy (automobile) industry base, biological industry base, new industrialization demonstration base, export processing zones as four state-level signs.
> 
> It formed the industrial cluster including new energy (cars), biological medicine, and new generation of information technology and intelligent manufacturing as three leading industries.


*BYD signs deal to build cross-sea monorail in Brazil*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-15 07:09:53|Editor: Shi Yinglun

LOS ANGELES, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese leading electric vehicle maker BYD has signed a deal to start building its SkyRail in Salvador, Brazil, according to a release of BYD North America on Thursday.

The 20-kilometer-long seaside route will be partially built above the sea to connect Salvador's central business district to Sao Joao Island, with a capacity of 150,000 passengers per day. It will be connected to the city subway, providing seamless transportation for the city of 2.9 million residents, according to the release.

The project will be the first of its kind for BYD in Latin America and will become part of the city's Light Vehicle Transport System (VLT), which is slated to begin construction within six months and be fully operational by 2021.

"With the VLT, the suburban population will have a fast, comfortable mode of transport that also opens space for the development of the city," said Governor of Bahia State Rui Costa.

"New business will develop and we will attract enterprises to build commercial, residential, leisure and job-generating facilities. From a new transportation system, we will also have opportunities for growth," he said.

BYD would bring its cutting-edge transport solutions to Brazil's third-largest city, which urgently needs adequate public transport to support its growing population, said Stella Li, senior vice president of BYD Company Limited and President of BYD Motors Inc.

"SkyRail is a zero emissions and autonomous mode of transport, offering some of the best technologies available to Salvador. In addition, this will also recreate urban areas as well as generate development in the region," he added.

Launched in October 2016 after five years of research and development worth 5 billion yuan (740 million U.S. dollars), the SkyRail features an automated driving system of the highest level, according to BYD. It is currently operational in the western Chinese city of Yinchuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Gets Second Order to Ship Double-Decker Trains to Sydney*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : FEB 20 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





CRRC Gets Second Order to Ship Double-Decker Trains to Sydney​
(Yicai Global) Feb. 20 -- A unit under the world's largest rolling stock manufacturer, China's CRRC, has received a second order from Sydney for its double-decker trains.

CRRC Changchun Railway and Australian partner Downer EDI have been contracted to design and manufacture 17 new trains and provide post-delivery maintenance, state-backed China News Service reported, citing a statement from the CRRC arm. The firm did not disclose the deal's worth.

The two partners landed their first order for 24 of the two-story rolling stock in December 2016, and have shipped a total 732 passenger trains to Australia to date. The vehicles have stood the tests of time and have been well received by the country's local governments and passengers, which helped them land the latest contract, the statement added.

CRRC Changchun is China's primary developer of railway passenger trains. It set up its Asia Pacific headquarters and a rolling stock engineering research base in Melbourne in 2017 to provide technical support for projects in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese railway company in Chicago helps rejuvenate local community *
Source: Xinhua | 2019-03-08 02:31:53 | Editor: huaxia



A new Orange Line train manufactured by China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) is pictured at Wellington Yard in Medford, a residential and industrial suburb of Boston, the United States, on May 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)

by Xinhua writers Xu Jing, Miao Zhuang

CHICAGO, March 6 (Xinhua) -- The 21 newly hired workers appeared excited as they stood in a spacious 20,000-square-meter building belonging to China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Sifang America in the southern suburbs of Chicago.

They will leave Chicago on Friday for China to receive a month of training.

Most knew little about China until CRRC Sifang America won a 1.3-billion-U.S.-dollar contract in 2016 to supply railcars to the Chicago Transit Authority (CTA), and began to construct a factory in their neighborhood. Now they are members of the Chinese facility.

Before working for CRRC, 52-year-old Nestor Torres had worked as an electrician with a local company for 25 years. At CRRC, he will be an electrical foreman and will receive training for railcar installation in the city of Qingdao in east China's Shandong Province, where CRRC is headquartered.

"I've never been to China, [it's] going to be exciting," Torres said. "We're very good learners and fast learners."

Ceasar Rodriguez lives just 10-minute drive from the CRRC Chicago facility. "To master how to build the rail cars for CRRC, that would be my goal," the 38-year-old told Xinhua.

Rodriguez expects to grow within the CRRC, and said the hiring process wasn't easy. "There are a lot of requirements."

A lifelong local resident, Rodriguez knows his community well.

"This part of Chicago is an old area. It's been pretty desolate for quite a while, for a few decades," Rodrigue said. "With CRRC being here, it's kind of uplifted the community by bringing in so many jobs here."

The southern suburbs of Chicago used to be a hub for manufacturing. But with manufacturing jobs moving overseas, it has been more than 30 years since the last railcar was produced here and over 50 years since CTA's railcars were produced in Chicago.

Roman Delion, who also joins the facility, believes CRRC will ramp up production after testing a few cars. "We're going to do a massive higher, so they're going to be doing a lot of hiring within the year and after. So the residents in this neighborhood should have priority for hiring."

He added: "Since they're here, other companies are coming as well, other bigger companies. The economy's going to start growing and people are going to get jobs."

The 42-year-old is also vice president of the Chamber of Commerce in the community working to bring business in. "I'm really involved in my community and trying to get it to grow and trying to help all the young people to get good jobs like this."

Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel, who clinched the CRRC deal, said he had no idea what this facility would look like when sat down negotiating. "It far surpasses anything I could've ever imagined."

"CTA cars built by Chicagoans for Chicagoans in Chicago will be the new rule of the day from now on," he said proudly. "We're bringing manufacturing jobs (back to Chicago) and I want to thank the partnership."

"Having CRRC come here is exciting," said Andrea Zopp, president and CEO of World Business Chicago, "not only because we're bringing railcar manufacturing back to the south side of Chicago, but because we're creating real jobs and economic opportunity for really not only great jobs, but training."

"That economic opportunity here is critically important to all of our residents," Zopp added.

Statistics provided by Consulate General of China in Chicago show that more than 60 Chinese enterprises have either invested or launched enterprises in Chicago since 2011, with an accumulated investment exceeding three billion U.S. dollars, creating tens of thousands of jobs for local residents.

Both Torres and Rodriguez expressed interest in learning mandarin when in China. "I would like to pick it up, so I could communicate with those who work here" and come from China, Rodriguez said.

Delion has never been outside of the United States and takes this opportunity for training in China as "one in a million." He wants to see the Great Wall and Beijing. "I just want to experience everything. I don't want to do nothing western out there," Delion said. "I want to do China, you know, the full experience."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-S. Korean joint venture wins 408-mln-USD contract from UAE's Etihad Rail*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-13 04:30:49|Editor: yan

DUBAI, March 12 (Xinhua) -- A joint Chinese-South Korean venture has been awarded a contract by the Etihad Rail in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), the Chinese company said in a statement Tuesday.

The joint venture is between China State Construction Engineering Corporation Middle East (CSCEC ME) and South Korea's SK Engineering and Construction (SK E&C).

The CSCEC ME said in a statement that it and SK E&C will jointly work on the 139-km Package A of Etihad Rail's 605-km Stage 2, which will connect Ruwais with Ghuweifat on the UAE border with Saudi Arabia.

The scope of work includes designing and building, civil and track works for Package A under the contract, which is valued at 408 million U.S. dollars.

Package A's focus includes the design and construction of rail infrastructure, including earthworks, bridges, tunnels, animal crossings, track-laying, and links to Stage 1 of Etihad Rail.

Etihad Rail's CEO Shadi Malak signed the contract with CSCEC ME's President and CEO Yu Tao and SK E&C's Vice President Hyuntae Nam.

Commenting on the contract, Sheikh Theyab bin Zayed Al Nahyan, member of Abu Dhabi Executive Council and chairman of Etihad Rail, said that the commencement of the first phase of Stage 2 means "we are reaching a major turning point in the transportation sector in the UAE and GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council)."

"Pioneering and innovative, this initial link is just the beginning, as Etihad Rail expands its network to improve all aspects of freight transport across our border and around the region, placing the UAE at the centre of regional goods movement as a global logistics hub," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First major tunnel over 5,000 meters drilled through along China-Laos railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-21 12:51:40|Editor: xuxin



Photo taken on March 21, 2019 shows the drilling-through ceremony of Boten Tunnel along the China-Laos railway in Boten of Laos. A Chinese railway engineering company on Thursday drilled through Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway. This marks an important milestone in the construction of the project. The Boten Tunnel, with a length of 6453.5 meters, is among the 10 major tunnels longer than five km along the China-Laos Railway. The tunnel has to pass through unfavorable geology such as karst, bedding rock, fault fracture zone, gypsum, carbon mudstone, and water inrush, and it varies, thus creating lots of difficulties to the Chinese engineering company, China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5). (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)

BOTEN, Laos, March 21 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese railway engineering company on Thursday drilled through Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway.

This marks an important milestone in the construction of the project. The Boten Tunnel, with a length of 6453.5 meters, is among the 10 major tunnels longer than five km along the China-Laos Railway.

Khamsouk Bounyavong, vice president of Lao People's Revolutionary Party Central Committee's Inspection Committee, and Ju Guojiang, chairman of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd, the joint venture in charge of the construction and the operation of the railway, attended the drilling-through ceremony in Boten on Thursday.

The tunnel has to pass through unfavorable geology such as karst, bedding rock, fault fracture zone, gypsum, carbon mudstone, and water inrush, and it varies, thus creating lots of difficulties to the Chinese engineering company, China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5).

The Boten Tunnel was selected to be built as a high-quality demonstration model for the railway project. Since March 2017 when the construction started, the Chinese engineers have strictly implemented the managing requirements of mechanization, industrialization, informatization and profession.

The CREC-5 strengthened the on-site safety and quality control and extensively applied tunnel construction kits, vigorously carried out scientific and technological research, actively promoted the application of new technologies, and paid close attention to process management so as to ensure the safe and orderly advancement of tunnel construction, and lay a solid foundation for the Thursday's victorious breakthrough.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 414.332-km railway runs from Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos to the capital of Vientiane within an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management standards and technical standards

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and opened to traffic in December 2021.







Lao girls pose for pictures at the drilling-through ceremony of Boten Tunnel along the China-Laos railway in Boten of Laos, March 21, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*ECRL to proceed at smaller scale, lower cost*
KONG SEE HOH /
07 APR 2019 / 17:11 H.



The original proposed route for the ECRL on March 8, 2017. The new route has yet to be revealed. — Bernama

*FOLLOWING* months of negotiations, Malaysia and China have reached an agreement to resume the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project, which was suspended last July.

It will be carried out on a smaller scale, and at a lower cost with some changes to the route, _Sin Chew Daily_ reported today.

The daily learnt that the cost of the project, which was originally tagged at RM66 billion, will be slashed by more than RM10 billion.

A well-placed source told the daily that what the two parties had arrived at was a win-win solution as the re-negotiated project includes new commercial elements, which will bring about greater benefits to local entrepreneurs and people.

It is learnt that an agreement will be signed prior to Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad’s visit to China at the end of this month, marking the resumption of the project.

The source said Council of Eminent Persons chairman Tun Daim Zainuddin, who is representing Malaysia in the negotiations, will fly to Beijing soon to sign the agreement.

Mahathir is scheduled to visit China from April 24 to 28 at the invitation of Chinese premier Xi Jinping to attend the second Belt and Road Initiative summit.

It is understood that Mahathir will address the summit and emphasise Malaysia’s support for the Belt and Road Initiative.

According to the report, environmental considerations are the main reason that changes will be made to the ECRL route.


https://www.thesundaily.my/local/ecrl-to-proceed-at-smaller-scale-lower-cost-ED764798

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Sri Lanka conducts test run on China-funded southern railway line*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-07 12:30:51|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLOMBO, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- The Sri Lankan Ministry of Transporton on Sunday conducted a test run along the newly constructed railway line between Matara and Beliatta in the south of the island country which will boost passenger traffic.
> 
> The 26.75 km long Matara-Beliatta railway extension was financed by the Exim Bank of China and the contract was awarded to China National Machinery Import and Export Corporation.
> 
> A major portion of the construction was carried out by China Railway Group 5 (CR5) and the Central Engineering Consultancy Bureau (CECB) which acted as the consultant.
> 
> Sri Lanka's Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Arjuna Ranatunga, speaking at a ceremony before conducting the test run, said that the railway line is the first to be constructed in Sri Lanka since 1948 and it includes the longest and second longest railway bridges of 1.5 km and 1.04 km, respectively.
> 
> The railway line also includes one of the tallest railway bridges, the longest railway tunnel and the most modern railway station buildings in the country.
> 
> Ranatunga said he was hoping to officially inaugurate the railway line and open it to the public before the local Sinhala and Tamil New Year in April.
> 
> The new railway line is expected to increase traffic into the south and boost trade between capital Colombo and the deep south.


17:05, 08-Apr-2019
*Sri Lanka's first new railway in nearly 100 years starts operation*
Wu Lei



The first new railway line in Sri Lanka for nearly 100 years, the Matara-Kataragama Railway Extension Project (Phase 1), officially started operating on Monday. .


Sri Lanka's first new railway in a century has been inaugurated. /Photo provided by China National Machinery Import and Export Corporation (CMC).

The project will open a new chapter for the development of southern Sri Lanka where the infrastructure is generally poor. More and more local people are expected to take the train to go to work, study or to the beach. The lives of local people will change significantly.



The railway will significantly benefit local communities.

The 113km railway line from Matara to Kataragama is to be completed in three phases and the Matara to Beliatta segment is the first phase of the project. The second phase is the 48km segment from Beliatta to Hambantota and the third phase another 39km covering Hambantota and Kataragama. 



This new railway is part of the Belt and Road Initiative. /CMC photo

The railway project, part of China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative,started in 2013. It is being carried out at a cost of 278 million U.S. dollars by the China National Machinery Import and Export Corporation (CMC) with the funding from China Exim Bank. The construction supervision was done under the guidance of the Sri Lankan Central Engineering Bureau.



Aerial view of the phase one of the railway in southern Sri Lanka. /CMC photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *ECRL to proceed at smaller scale, lower cost*
> KONG SEE HOH /
> 07 APR 2019 / 17:11 H.
> 
> 
> 
> The original proposed route for the ECRL on March 8, 2017. The new route has yet to be revealed. — Bernama
> 
> *FOLLOWING* months of negotiations, Malaysia and China have reached an agreement to resume the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project, which was suspended last July.
> 
> It will be carried out on a smaller scale, and at a lower cost with some changes to the route, _Sin Chew Daily_ reported today.
> 
> The daily learnt that the cost of the project, which was originally tagged at RM66 billion, will be slashed by more than RM10 billion.
> 
> A well-placed source told the daily that what the two parties had arrived at was a win-win solution as the re-negotiated project includes new commercial elements, which will bring about greater benefits to local entrepreneurs and people.
> 
> It is learnt that an agreement will be signed prior to Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad’s visit to China at the end of this month, marking the resumption of the project.
> 
> The source said Council of Eminent Persons chairman Tun Daim Zainuddin, who is representing Malaysia in the negotiations, will fly to Beijing soon to sign the agreement.
> 
> Mahathir is scheduled to visit China from April 24 to 28 at the invitation of Chinese premier Xi Jinping to attend the second Belt and Road Initiative summit.
> 
> It is understood that Mahathir will address the summit and emphasise Malaysia’s support for the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> According to the report, environmental considerations are the main reason that changes will be made to the ECRL route.
> 
> 
> https://www.thesundaily.my/local/ecrl-to-proceed-at-smaller-scale-lower-cost-ED764798


*ECRL is up and running again*
Saturday, 13 Apr 2019
beh yuen hui and mazwin nik anis

BEIJING: It is confirmed – Malaysia has managed to bring down the construction cost of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project by RM21.5bil, which is almost a third of the original cost.

The new price is set at RM44bil now, down 32.8% from the previous RM66bil.

Tun Daim Zainuddin, who led the negotiations with China, said the latest cost estimate was far more manageable for the government.

“It will also require a smaller loan from Exim Bank, which will further reduce the interest to be paid,” he told Malaysian journalists at the Malaysian Embassy here yesterday.

With the new price tag, the construction cost for the project is now at RM68mil per km, against RM98mil per km originally.

Earlier yesterday, Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd and China Communications Construction Company Ltd signed a supplementary agreement to pave the way for the resumption of the suspended project.

The agreement also saw slight changes to the route from Kota Baru in Kelantan to Port Klang in Selangor, with the length cut by 40km to 648km.

“It will still be double-tracking,” said Daim, who is the Special Envoy of the Prime Minister.

The realigned route will see the rail track diverted to Negri Sembilan from Mentakab in Pahang, bypassing Bentong in Pahang and Gombak in Selangor as planned earlier.

“It will start in Kota Baru, then to Mentakab, Jelebu and Kuala Klawang in Negri Sembilan, continue on to Bangi, Kajang, Putrajaya and end in Port Klang,” he said, without elaborating on the changes.




He said construction would commerce as soon as possible with the new date of completion reset to 2026, a two-year delay from the project planned originally.

Daim, who is also chairman of the Council of Eminent Persons, added that it had been agreed that 40% of the sub-contractors for the project would be Malaysians.

Negotiations on the loan and interest rate were still ongoing, he said.

“Now that the cost is lower, the loan will also be lower,” he said.

Daim declined to reveal more details, saying that Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad will address a press conference on the ECRL on Monday.

China’s Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said his government was glad to see the issue being settled through friendly negotiation.

He said China and Malaysia were good neighbours and partners, which viewed each other’s friendship with importance.

Lu Kang said China hoped to see the project recommence soon.

In Putrajaya, the Prime Minister’s Office (PMO) confirmed the latest details involving the ECRL.

“The signing was achieved after months of negotiations between the companies involved as well as the governments of Malaysia and China.

“This reduction (in cost) will surely benefit Malaysia and lighten the burden of the country’s financial position,” it said in a statement yesterday.

The PMO said the supplementary agreement covered the engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning aspects of the ECRL.

It confirmed that Dr Mahathir would address the media at 11am on Monday.

The original 688km ECRL proposal comprised Phase 1, stretching from the Klang Valley to Kuantan.

Phase 2 is from Kuantan to Kuala Terengganu and Phase 3 connecting Kuala Terengganu to Kota Baru and Tumpat.

The Pakatan Harapan government suspended the ECRL project after winning the general election last year.


https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/13/ecrl-is-up-and-running-again/#x2qJ5xb1Vx80WE20.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

JSCh said:


> *ECRL is up and running again*
> Saturday, 13 Apr 2019
> beh yuen hui and mazwin nik anis
> 
> BEIJING: It is confirmed – Malaysia has managed to bring down the construction cost of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project by RM21.5bil, which is almost a third of the original cost.
> 
> The new price is set at RM44bil now, down 32.8% from the previous RM66bil.
> 
> Tun Daim Zainuddin, who led the negotiations with China, said the latest cost estimate was far more manageable for the government.
> 
> “It will also require a smaller loan from Exim Bank, which will further reduce the interest to be paid,” he told Malaysian journalists at the Malaysian Embassy here yesterday.
> 
> With the new price tag, the construction cost for the project is now at RM68mil per km, against RM98mil per km originally.
> 
> Earlier yesterday, Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd and China Communications Construction Company Ltd signed a supplementary agreement to pave the way for the resumption of the suspended project.
> 
> The agreement also saw slight changes to the route from Kota Baru in Kelantan to Port Klang in Selangor, with the length cut by 40km to 648km.
> 
> “It will still be double-tracking,” said Daim, who is the Special Envoy of the Prime Minister.
> 
> The realigned route will see the rail track diverted to Negri Sembilan from Mentakab in Pahang, bypassing Bentong in Pahang and Gombak in Selangor as planned earlier.
> 
> “It will start in Kota Baru, then to Mentakab, Jelebu and Kuala Klawang in Negri Sembilan, continue on to Bangi, Kajang, Putrajaya and end in Port Klang,” he said, without elaborating on the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said construction would commerce as soon as possible with the new date of completion reset to 2026, a two-year delay from the project planned originally.
> 
> Daim, who is also chairman of the Council of Eminent Persons, added that it had been agreed that 40% of the sub-contractors for the project would be Malaysians.
> 
> Negotiations on the loan and interest rate were still ongoing, he said.
> 
> “Now that the cost is lower, the loan will also be lower,” he said.
> 
> Daim declined to reveal more details, saying that Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad will address a press conference on the ECRL on Monday.
> 
> China’s Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said his government was glad to see the issue being settled through friendly negotiation.
> 
> He said China and Malaysia were good neighbours and partners, which viewed each other’s friendship with importance.
> 
> Lu Kang said China hoped to see the project recommence soon.
> 
> In Putrajaya, the Prime Minister’s Office (PMO) confirmed the latest details involving the ECRL.
> 
> “The signing was achieved after months of negotiations between the companies involved as well as the governments of Malaysia and China.
> 
> “This reduction (in cost) will surely benefit Malaysia and lighten the burden of the country’s financial position,” it said in a statement yesterday.
> 
> The PMO said the supplementary agreement covered the engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning aspects of the ECRL.
> 
> It confirmed that Dr Mahathir would address the media at 11am on Monday.
> 
> The original 688km ECRL proposal comprised Phase 1, stretching from the Klang Valley to Kuantan.
> 
> Phase 2 is from Kuantan to Kuala Terengganu and Phase 3 connecting Kuala Terengganu to Kota Baru and Tumpat.
> 
> The Pakatan Harapan government suspended the ECRL project after winning the general election last year.
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/13/ecrl-is-up-and-running-again/#x2qJ5xb1Vx80WE20.99



Holy crap! 30% reduction is huge. Pakistan must be taking notes.


----------



## Han Patriot

Realtalk108 said:


> Holy crap! 30% reduction is huge. Pakistan must be taking notes.


That was supposed to be bribes for the previous PM.


----------



## JSCh

*2 tunnels dug through in China-Laos Railway construction*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-15 19:28:29|Editor: zh



Staff of China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group celebrate after Nateuy No. 2 Tunnel of China-Laos Railway was dug through in Oudomxay Province of Laos, some 400 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, April 15, 2019. Two tunnels of the China-Laos Railway, namely Nathong No. 2 and Nateuy No. 2, were dug through on the same day on Monday by the constructor China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group. (Xinhua/Hu Yong)

VIENTIANE, April 15 (Xinhua) -- Two tunnels of the China-Laos Railway, namely Nathong No. 2 and Nateuy No. 2, were dug through on the same day on Monday by the constructor China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5).

The two tunnels were located in Oudomxay Province, some 400 km north of Lao capital Vientiane.

The two tunnels, with lengths of 225 meters and 1,145 meters respectively, were dug through two months and three months ahead of schedule respectively. So far, the CREC-5 has holed through five out of the 10 tunnels in the section.

Xiao Qianwen, the Communist Party of China (CPC) secretary of joint working committee of the China-Laos Railway, told Xinhua on Monday that the accomplishment was another key progress made in tunnel construction of the railway project, after the drilling-through of Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway, in March.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 414-km railway, with 75 tunnels of 198 km and bridges of 62 km, runs from Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos to the capital of Vientiane within an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management standards and technical standards.

The project was started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and open to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Explosion-proof light rail train rolls off assembly line*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-16 19:34:17|Editor: ZX

CHANGCHUN, April 16 (Xinhua) -- An explosion-proof light rail train that will be exported to Israel rolled off the assembly line in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun on Tuesday.

The train, manufactured by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., will be used for the red line of the light rail system in the Israeli city of Tel Aviv. The 23-km line is schedule to be put into operation in 2021.

As required by the Israeli side, the train was designed with explosion-proof features of the highest security standards, according to the Chinese train maker.

The train's underframe structure is made of non-ferromagnetic material, which can prevent magnetic bombs from being attached to it. The windows are equipped with explosion-proof glass that can withstand the impact of stones and burning bottles.

Inside the train, the door of the driver's room is designed in accordance with Israel's anti-intrusion safety standards.

In terms of fire resistance, the underframe structure will remain intact within 15 minutes of combustion, giving passengers enough time to evacuate.

In 2015, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles signed an agreement with Metropolitan Mass Transit System Ltd. in Tel Aviv to provide trains for the city's light rail system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Explosion-proof light rail train rolls off assembly line*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-16 19:34:17|Editor: ZX
> 
> CHANGCHUN, April 16 (Xinhua) -- An explosion-proof light rail train that will be exported to Israel rolled off the assembly line in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun on Tuesday.
> 
> The train, manufactured by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., will be used for the red line of the light rail system in the Israeli city of Tel Aviv. The 23-km line is schedule to be put into operation in 2021.
> 
> As required by the Israeli side, the train was designed with explosion-proof features of the highest security standards, according to the Chinese train maker.
> 
> The train's underframe structure is made of non-ferromagnetic material, which can prevent magnetic bombs from being attached to it. The windows are equipped with explosion-proof glass that can withstand the impact of stones and burning bottles.
> 
> Inside the train, the door of the driver's room is designed in accordance with Israel's anti-intrusion safety standards.
> 
> In terms of fire resistance, the underframe structure will remain intact within 15 minutes of combustion, giving passengers enough time to evacuate.
> 
> In 2015, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles signed an agreement with Metropolitan Mass Transit System Ltd. in Tel Aviv to provide trains for the city's light rail system.



China contributing constructively to the Middle Eastern peace and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese builders expand metro network in Moscow *
Source: Xinhua | 2019-04-17 03:35:50 | Editor: huaxia




MOSCOW, April 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese engineers and workers are busy tunneling in southwest Moscow using domestic equipment and technology for a new metro line of the city.

This is the first time for the Chinese to build a subway in Europe.

The first tunnel was holed through in early April and the remaining eight tunnels are expected to be drilled through by the end of this year, said Xue Liqiang, a manager of the project with China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC).

Since August 2017, the CRCC has been building a 4.6-km section and three stations on the "Large Circle Line" or the "Third Interchange Contour" in Moscow, which will be completed by the end of 2020.

The company designed and produced five tunneling shields capable of coping with the city's harsh winter and complicated geological condition.

"The 12-hour record for our tunneling shields was an advancement of 21 meters, and the daily record was 35 meters. We are planning to beat a monthly record of 800 meters, the highest speed ever in Russia," Xue said.

"Many Chinese students studied subway construction in Soviet Union in early 1950s and Soviet experts helped design the first metro line in Beijing. We are now working at the home of our former teachers," he said.




The CRCC hires more than 100 engineering and managing staff and over 700 workers for the project, and about half of them are Russians.

Chinese and Russian personnel used to have many different opinions and even argued for over a month as the two countries adopt different technological standards and approaches, said Konstantin Orlov, chief mechanician of the project.

"But now we are perfectly meshed. I admire Chinese colleagues' dedication and professionalism," said Orlov, who has 27 years of experience in metro construction.

Russian worker Aleksandr Kolomeytsev said he is getting well along with his Chinese colleagues and has picked up some simple Chinese. They usually enjoy dinner and have fun together after work.

To add a touch of Chinese features to the magnificent Soviet-style Moscow metro system, the CRCC has gotten permission to decorate the "Michurinsky Prospekt" station with red color, traditional auspicious flowers and patterns.




The CRCC won the bid to build a section of the "Large Circle Line" with its vast experience and advanced technology, said Maxim Liksutov, Moscow deputy mayor in charge of transport infrastructure development.

According to him, the Russian capital attaches great significance to expanding and upgrading its metro system as the metropolis faces serious traffic congestion.

Official data showed that Moscow has a population of around 12.5 million with nearly 2 million of them commuting in daily rush hours, and 5.6 million vehicles of various kinds registered there.

The city aims to increase metro lines from the current 300 km to 1,000 km by 2023.

In February this year, the CRCC won another contract worth over 5.64 billion rubles (about 88 million U.S. dollars) to build a 2.947-km section of the "Large Circle Line."

The Chinese company is expected to start tunneling in December 2019 and complete it in February 2021.

"We are very pleased that Chinese companies have come to our market and are working here to build important transport infrastructure for Muscovites," Liksutov said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese railway vehicle manufacturing giant reveals new LRV for Tel Aviv*

Updated 12:46, 17-Apr-2019
By Feng Yilei







*The first light rail vehicle (LRV) made for Tel Aviv, the second most populous city in Israel, rolled off the production line in northeastern China's Changchun City on Tuesday. *The new metro car developed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles marks the first time that a 100-percent low-floor LRV made completely by China enters a developed country's market.






Senior mangers of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Tel Aviv Metropolitan Mass Transit System (NTA) unveil the LRV. / CGTN Photo

*After taking a test ride on the train, Efi Kalifa, NTA's VP of Systems and Technologies, who is in charge of the LRV project, told CGTN that he had pride and confidence in both its quality and the professional team to fulfill all the targets by the commencement of operations in 2021. *

"According to the very good experience that we had till now, I really expect CRC team and management will participate in our next future lines," he added.

*The LRV is said to have the highest level of safety among its peers and multiple designs have been specially tailored for the Israeli metropolis. *






LRV model /CGTN Photo

Its integrated explosion-proof designs include the curved train roof, a non-ferromagnetic bottom, and blast-resistant windows to cope with possible rocks and explosive devices to meet the security needs of the Middle Eastern country.

*The white train body is designed to match the cultural heritage of the White City, the world's largest collection of Bauhaus style buildings, which is in Tel Aviv. *And the special traction control system, as well as the air-conditioning system, will enable smooth and pleasant trips in the hot and humid Mediterranean weather.

Besides, cutting-edge technologies like automatic train operation and composite material make the vehicle lighter and more eco-friendly.






LRV interior shows auxiliary facilities that make travel more convenient for children, the elderly, and disabled. / CRRC Photo

Manufacturers believe the vehicle is driving towards Israel, and a broader overseas market.

Yu Qingsong, deputy chief engineer of CRC, calls the train a typical example of how Chinese manufacturing can create something that fits both Israeli customization and European railway standards. Liu Gang, deputy general manager of CRC's Global Business department, believes the breakthrough in Israel paves the way for the company to further explore the railway market in Europe which has long been a base camp of a number of industry leaders.

"At the beginning, we faced some doubts on our design and production capabilities. With full preparation and rich experience accumulated in other high-end foreign markets like Australia, Brazil, and the U.S., we prove that we are qualified to meet the European standard," said Liu.






Photo via Changchun Daily

*CRRC Changchun was selected in 2015 as the preferred bidder to supply 90 light metro cars, with an option for 30 more, to operate on the 23km Tel Aviv Red Line. *A 16-year maintenance agreement had also been signed to provide not just product but also long-term service and solutions.

The people of Tel Aviv have seen many incarnations of plans for subways, tramlines and other urban transportation systems. And with all preparations in place, they are expected to see the first line of the light rail system.

The Red Line will run through five cities, along one of the most crowded routes in the metropolitan area. Experts believe it will increase the use of mass transit system and cut commuting time.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d774e7963444d34457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Firm Wins Another Construction Deal for Moscow Metro Line*

XU WEI
DATE : APR 18 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Chinese Firm Wins Another Construction Deal for Moscow Metro Line

(Yicai Global) April 18 -- *China Railway Construction Corporation has inked a RUB27 billion (USD423 million) contract with Moscow Engineering Projects to build a 6.4-kilometer subway line section in the southwest of the Russian capital Moscow.*

The line will connect downtown Moscow with Kommunarka, and is expected to significantly ease traffic congestion in the metropolis, state-backed Xinhua News Agency reported.

The Beijing-based firm is currently building another stretch of the Moscow Metro's third transit line and progress is going smoothly, CRCC Russia Chairman Meng Tao said at the signing ceremony. 

CRCC won its first contract for the transit system in 2017 before securing another at the start of this year. Initial tunneling work began at the start of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Zambia launches construction of TAZARA memorial park to remember Chinese heroes*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-13 22:50:29|Editor: Yamei



Zambia's first President Kenneth Kaunda (C) and other guests lay the foundation for the construction of a memorial park in Chongwe, Zambia, on May 13, 2019. Zambia on Monday held a groundbreaking ceremony to commence the construction of a memorial park that will commemorate the Chinese who died during the construction of the Tanzania-Zambia Railway. (Xinhua/Peng Lijun)

CHONGWE, Zambia, May 13 (Xinhua) -- Zambia on Monday held a groundbreaking ceremony to commence the construction of a memorial park that will commemorate the Chinese who died during the construction of the Tanzania-Zambia Railway (TAZARA).

The TAZARA Memorial Park will be constructed on a land about two hectares in Chongwe district of Lusaka Province.

The ceremony was attended by both Zambian and Chinese government officials, including Zambia's first President Kenneth Kaunda and China's Minister of Veteran Affairs Sun Shaocheng.

In his remarks, the Chinese minister commended the Chinese workers who sacrificed their lives and died during the construction of the project.

Sun said about 50,000 Chinese workers at the time came to Africa to work in various projects and worked hard despite harsh conditions.

He said Zambia and China have never forgotten the sacrifice of the martyrs, adding that their sacrifice to duty will motivate the two countries to work harder to cement the ties.

According to Sun, the decision of the two governments to embark on a joint project to construct the memorial park was a mark of genuine friendship between the two countries.

China, he said, was committed to making joint efforts with Zambia to carry forward the spirit of TAZARA and collaborate more in various areas for a shared future.

Li Jie, Chinese Ambassador to Zambia, said in his remarks that over 160 workers, including 69 Chinese nationals, sacrificed their lives during the construction of the 1,860-km railway line and deserved to be well remembered by the younger generation of the two countries.

"In order to permanently commemorate the Chinese heroes who sacrificed their lives in Zambia and the history of friendly cooperation between China and Zambia, through friendly consultations, our two governments have decided to build a TAZARA memorial park."

"We highly value the gesture of the Zambian government and people to make this great project happen," Li said.

The Chinese envoy said the memorial park will be a history book for the younger generation of the two countries and that once completed, it will be a free park open to all and will also become a new landmark building to promote tourism.

According to Li, TAZARA deserves to be regarded as an enduring monument as it has made indelible, historical monument contributions to the anti-imperialist and anti-colonial struggles and to the development and revitalization of eastern and southern Africa.

Li said in building TAZARA, the people of the three countries forged the great TAZARA spirit which has left an invaluable asset for the future generations.

Kaunda said Zambia will never forget the sacrifice shown by China over the years and that the southern African nation will forever be grateful.

Kaunda said the memorial park will go a long way in reminding people of the two countries of what happened in the past and that it will act as a symbol of enhanced cooperation between the two countries.

Zambian President Edgar Lungu commended the collaborative efforts of the two countries to construct the memorial park, saying it shows the unwavering relations between the two countries.

Lungu said in a speech read by Foreign Affairs Minister Joseph Malanji that the construction of the memorial park was a hallmark in the history of the friendship between the two countries.

The Zambian president said the people of Zambia will always be grateful and remember the selflessness and generosity exhibited by China by providing various assistance.

The president commended Chinese nationals who died during the construction of the railway line, adding that it was appropriate that a tribute was paid to them through the construction of the memorial park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Indonesia marks first tunnel breakthrough in high-speed railway project*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-14 23:12:41|Editor: Liangyu



Photo taken on May 14, 2019 shows the first completed tunnel project of Jakarta to Bandung High Speed Rail in Walini, West Java, Indonesia. The 142.3 km-long Chinese-built High Speed Railway (HSR) project will connect Indonesia's capital Jakarta and West Java's Bandung in the southeast. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

Jakarta, May 14 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia on Tuesday marked a milestone in its Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway (HSR) project with the breakthrough of a tunnel at the project's landmark site in West Bandung regency.

The Walini tunnel breakthrough nearly completes the construction of 608-meter HSR tunnel near the Walini station.

"Walini tunnel breakthrough event is a milestone for HSR project in Indonesia. This milestone would further convince Indonesian people that having HSR train serves in Indonesia is not an expectation that cannot be fulfilled," Managing Director of PT China Indonesia Fast Train (KCIC) Chandra Dwiputra said.

KCIC is a joint venture consortium by Chinese and Indonesian state-owned firms that runs the 142-km HSR train project linking Jakarta and capital of West Java province of Bandung.

The Walini tunnel is one of 13 tunnels constructed for the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project. Built in 15 months, it has a diameter of 12.6 meter in the inner section and 14.3 meter in the outer section, Chandra said.

West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil said that the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project would spur new economic centers alongside the route with the opening of new settlements and cities alongside the route.

"Operation of Jakarta-Bandung HSR train would set a new city development standards that heavily highlights on advanced connectivity. We hope that it would also link the newly-opened cities with strategic and essential places to further boost the economy," Ridwan said in the event.

He added that his office would also build a transit station linking the HSR station in Tegal Luar to downtown area with Light Rail Transit (LRT) transportation system.

The HSR train enables people to travel in about 40 minutes between Jakarta and Bandung, while regular trains or cars take up to 3 hours. Four stations located in Jakarta, Karawang, Walini and Tegal Luar have been planned to facilitate travelers using the HSR train.

Indonesia State-owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno said that the China-Indonesia joint venture firm has apparently been very effective in building the tunnel in Walini.

"I convey my greatest gratitude for China's willingness to provide training programs for Indonesian engineers involved in the project site as well as sending them to China for further training session. I have a dream that within the next 10 years Indonesia and China can work together in developing HSR train in other countries," she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway's 1st bridge span completed over Mekong River*
New China TV
Published on May 21, 2019

The first bridge span of the China-Laos railway has been built over the Mekong River in northern Laos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Argentina celebrates railway line revamp*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-01 17:36:14|Editor: Yamei

BUENOS AIRES, May 31 (Xinhua) -- Argentine President Mauricio Macri highlighted Friday the benefit to the country brought by the modernization of the Belgrano Cargas train line, an initiative that has the support from China.

Macri directed the inauguration ceremony of the first 700 km of renewed railway tracks of the Belgrano Cargas train in the town of Joaquin V. Gonzalez in Salta province.

"Where there is cargo and work, the railroad will arrive. It is a fundamental piece because it brings Argentines closer to other Argentines," the president said.

For the modernization and updating of the tracks, he said, the government had "to bid, plan and award the project, do the construction work, and start a cultural change in the company through the training of conductors and everybody else in this new stage with the new equipment brought from China."

The Argentine government has been working on the recovery of the "C8 branch" of the Belgrano Cargas train, which crosses the northern provinces of Tucuman, Salta and Santiago del Estero.

The works are part of a project that seeks to renovate, for the first time, the 1,800 km of railways in the region and that also covers the provinces of Chaco and Santa Fe.

"The whole world has confidence in us and has opened the door for us to sell what we are capable of doing, and we need to be connected for that," Macri said during the ceremony.

The train has modern machines produced by the CRRC Qishuyan company, subsidiary of the CRRC Group, China's leading train manufacturer.

The incorporation of the locomotives is part of the comprehensive plan to reactivate the freight trains. The plan includes the purchase of locomotives and wagons and the rehabilitation of roads.

In a statement, the Argentine government said the works in the Belgrano Cargas train line generated more than 3,700 direct jobs. Between January and April of 2019, it transported 674,010 tons of cargo, 27 percent more than the same period of the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Leo Express unveils its Chinese EMUs - Railway Gazette

*Leo Express unveils its Chinese EMUs*
03 Jun 2019

CZECH REPUBLIC: The three multi-system electric multiple-units being built for open access operator Leo Express by Chinese manufacturer CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive are nearing completion and on course for delivery in the second half of the year, the operator confirmed on June 3.

The inter-city EMUs are due to undergo certification at the VÚŽ test track in Velim before entering service. They will initially be used on domestic and international routes in the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland, but Leo Express said it planned to expand their operation to other European countries in the future.

...​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-made metro trains to be supplied for metro line in Brazil's Sao Paulo*
New China TV
Published on Jun 8, 2019

Metro trains produced by a Chinese firm are to be supplied for a metro line in Sao Paulo in Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *CCCC signs contract for Serbian section of Belgrade-Budapest railway*
> July 18, 2018
> 
> Abstract : China Communications Construction Co., Ltd. (CCCC) recently signed the contract for the Novi Sad-Subotica-Kelebia (border) section in Serbia of the Belgrade-Budapest railway, during the Seventh Leaders' Meeting of China and CEEC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, July 18 (Xinhua) -- China Communications Construction Co., Ltd. (CCCC) recently signed the contract for the Novi Sad-Subotica-Kelebia (border) section in Serbia of the Belgrade-Budapest railway, during the Seventh Leaders' Meeting of China and Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC), according to yidaiyilu.gov.cn.
> 
> The Belgrade-Budapest railway is the flagship project of China-CEEC cooperation and is also a landmark project for the construction of the Belt and Road between China and Europe.
> 
> The section of the signed contract is 107 kilometers long and will be constructed by CCCC and China Railway International Group.
> 
> The section starts from Novi Sad passenger terminal and to the north reaches the Serbian-Hungarian border Kelebia village close to Subotica city in Serbia.
> 
> With a designed speed of 200 kilometers per hour, the project will adopt the current Serbian standards in design and construction.


*Budapest – Beograd corridor upgrading contract signed*
18 Jun 2019
​HUNGARY: A US$2·078bn contract to implement a major modernisation of the Hungarian section of the Budapest – Beograd route was signed on June 12. 

The scope includes doubling-tracking the 150 km route from Budapest Soroksár to the border at Kelebia, installing ETCS Level 2 and work to permit 160 km/h operation.

The programme is to be undertaken by the CRE consortium of local company RM International (50%), China Tiejiuju Engineering & Construction and China Railway Electrification Engineering Group.

The contract will come into force once a loan agreement to finance 85% of the cost is finalised with China’s EximBbank, which is expected in the third quarter of this year. The Hungarian government is to provide the remaining 15%.

Work is scheduled to be completed within five years.


Budapest – Beograd corridor upgrading contract signed - Railway Gazette


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*With Chinese trains rolling, Cuba starts revamping railway system*
New China TV
Published on Jul 14, 2019

The first train made up entirely by Chinese wagons began a 14-hour, 835-km journey between Havana and Santiago de Cuba, the second-largest city on the island on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's trackless smart bus starts trial run in Qatar*
New China TV
Published on Jul 16, 2019

China's trackless smart bus hits the road in Doha, Qatar, the first trial run of the vehicle overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese enterprise completes detailed design of China-Thailand Railway's 1st phase*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-24 00:21:31|Editor: Shi Yinglun

BANGKOK, July 23 (Xinhua) -- Chinese enterprise has completed detailed engineering design of China-Thailand Railway's 1st phase.

The detailed engineering design of the 252.3-km first phase of high-speed China-Thailand Railway has been completed recently, which laid a solid foundation for the coming all-round construction on the railway, the Chinese enterprise in charge of the design work told Xinhua on Tuesday.

China-Thailand Railway is one of the major connectivity projects between the two countries under the Belt and Road framework. The first phase of the project would link Thai capital Bangkok and the northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima.

China Railway Design Corporation (CRDC) told Xinhua that the company has worked closely with State Railway of Thailand (SRT) in deciding the route of the first high speed railway in Thailand and its technicians and specialists have been working very hard for the preparation of the detailed engineering design.

The Chinese company said they combined Thai traditional architecture style into the design of modernized high-speed rail stations, which, after several times of improvement, is highly appreciated by the Thai side.

CRDC described the completion of detailed engineering design as an important step of the project, which laid a solid foundation for the coming all-round construction on the railway.

The project started from MoU on railway cooperation signed by Chinese and Thai governments in 2014.

In December 2017, the construction of the first phase kicked off with a 3.5 kilometer section, or the first lot with the rest lots awaiting being put out to tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JULY 25, 2019 / 1:07 PM / UPDATED 4 HOURS AGO
*China, Malaysia restart massive 'Belt and Road' project after hiccups - Reuters*

Joseph Sipalan

DUNGUN, Malaysia (Reuters) - China and Malaysia resumed construction on a massive “Belt and Road” train project in northern Malaysia on Thursday, after a year-long suspension and following a rare agreement to cut its cost by nearly a third to about $11 billion.

The project was initially canceled by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad, who came to power after a shock election victory in May last year, as he followed through a pledge to renegotiate or cancel “unfair” Chinese mega-projects approved by his predecessor, Najib Razak.

But in April, the close trade partners agreed to proceed with the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) at a cost of 44 billion ringgit ($10.7 billion), reducing it from 65.5 billion ringgit.

The 640 km line (398 miles), with China Communications Construction Co Ltd (601800.SS) as the lead contractor, will connect Port Klang on the Straits of Malacca with the city of Kota Bharu in northeast peninsular Malaysia.

The agreement to resume work on the project had immediately boosted confidence in Malaysia among foreign investors, China’s ambassador to Malaysia said at a ceremony in the coastal district of Dungun.

Flanked by cranes and trucks parked near a partly completed section of a tunnel, Ambassador Bai Tian spoke of “a great wave” of potential Chinese investors coming to Malaysia for field studies, and he expected many of them to decide to invest.

China is debt-heavy Malaysia’s biggest trade partner and the countries have close cultural ties too.

Ambassador Bai said the completion of the ECRL, expected by December 2026, could more than double the number of Chinese tourists coming in to Malaysia from 3 million last year.

Malaysia Rail Link, the project’s local partner, said in a statement that up to 70% of the workers will be local and that domestic contractors will get 40% of the civil works.

The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) has been praised for its potential to speed up economic development in many developing countries but criticized for potentially saddling many of them with unsustainable debt.

Malaysia’s Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng told Reuters on Monday that Beijing had offered them more BRI infrastructure investments and that Kuala Lumpur would consider them “if the pricing is right”.

Malaysia is already identifying new joint investment opportunities with China along the ECRL corridor, Malaysian Transport Minister Anthony Loke said at the Dungun event.

Reporting by Joseph Sipalan in DUNGUN; Additional reporting by Rozanna Latiff in KUALA LUMPUR; Writing by Krishna N. Das; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Explosion-proof light rail train rolls off assembly line in Changchun*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-26 09:05:05|Editor: ZX

An explosion-proof light rail train undergoes a test in CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 25, 2019. An explosion-proof light rail train that will be exported to Israel rolled off the assembly line in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun on Tuesday. The train, manufactured by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., will be used for the red line of the light rail system in the Israeli city of Tel Aviv. The 23-km line is schedule to be put into operation in 2021. The train's underframe structure is made of non-ferromagnetic material, which can prevent magnetic bombs from being attached to it. The windows are equipped with explosion-proof glass that can withstand the impact of stones and burning bottles. (Xinhua/Wang Haofei)





_

More -> _Explosion-proof light rail train rolls off assembly line in Changchun - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Main section of China-Laos Railway bridge over Mekong River completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-28 14:16:55|Editor: Wu Qin





Photo taken on July 28, 2019 shows the closed Luang Prabang Mekong River Super Major Bridge in the north of the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, a world heritage, some 220 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane. With the concrete beam of the last span over Mekong River put in place, the main section of Luang Prabang cross-Mekong River railway bridge has been completed on Sunday, seven months ahead of schedule. The closure of the Luang Prabang Mekong River Super Major Bridge, one of the two cross-Mekong bridges along the China-Laos Railway, indicated that the railway project construction has made major progress in the 2019 civil engineering schedule. (Xiong Tianze/CREC-8/Handout via Xinhua)

VIENTIANE, July 28 (Xinhua) -- With the concrete beam of the last span over Mekong River put in place, the main section of Luang Prabang cross-Mekong River railway bridge has been completed on Sunday, seven months ahead of schedule.

The closure of the Luang Prabang Mekong River Super Major Bridge, one of the two cross-Mekong bridges along the China-Laos Railway, indicated that the railway project construction has made major progress in the 2019 civil engineering schedule.

The 1,458.9-meter bridge lies in the north of the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, a world heritage in Laos, some 220 km north of the capital Vientiane, with five main piers including 34 spans planted in Mekong River.

According to the Laos-China Railway (LCRC), which is in charge of the construction and the operation of the railway, the Luang Prabang cross-Mekong River bridge is a challenging task among over 160 bridges of the railway, involving the most complicated bridge building techniques.

With engineering quality borne in mind, the Chinese engineering teams have overcome the difficulties brought by the Mekong River with its turbulent current, rapidly rising water level in rainy seasons and non-overburden riverbed. The teams have also overcome the technical difficulties in building trestle bridge for pier construction.

According to the China Railway No. 8 Engineering Group (CREC-8), which is in charge of the construction of the two cross-Mekong River bridges of the railway, construction of the Ban Ladhan Mekong River Super Major Bridge is also advancing smoothly, and will be completed by the end of 2019, as scheduled.

As the first overseas route connecting China's railway system using Chinese technology and equipment, the China-Laos Railway is a major project in infrastructure inter-connectivity between China and neighboring countries, and a major project in implementing the Belt and Road Initiative.

Ground-breaking ceremony of the railway was held in December 2015, and the construction of the route officially started a year later, while the railway is expected to be operational in December 2021.

The 414-km China-Laos railway links the Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-built railway links Africa from east to west*
China Plus Published: 2019-08-01 11:00:52

A luxury tourist rail train linking the Pacific and Atlantic coasts of Africa completed its first journey and arrived in Lobito, Angola on Tuesday. It is the first rail line crossing the continent from the east to west.

The train departed Dar es Salaam, Tanzania on July 14 with 54 tourists onboard.



A screenshot from the Weibo account of China Railway Construction Corporation shows a luxury tourist train arriving at the station in Lobito, Angola, on July 30, 2019. [Photo: China Plus]

The 4,300 kilometer line includes two significant parts—the Tazara Railway assisted by the Chinese government in the 1970s and the Benguela railway built by China Railway Construction Corporation from the turn of the century.

After a decade of efforts by Chinese and Angolan workers, the 1,344-kilometer long Benguela railway was put into operation in 2017.

An Angolan resident who took part in the construction said the railway has brought great change to his country. It facilitates local transport and brings more business opportunities. What he learned during the construction also helped him in his future career.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasr

Africa does not have a "Pacific Coast" anywhere on the continent. It's western coast is with the Atlantic Ocean and it's eastern coast is with the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Mozambique Channel and the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Nasr said:


> Africa does not have a "Pacific Coast" anywhere on the continent. It's western coast is with the Atlantic Ocean and it's eastern coast is with the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Mozambique Channel and the Indian Ocean.


You are right, the article make a mistake in translation. The Chinese text did said from Atlantic coast to the Indian Ocean coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nasr

JSCh said:


> You are right, the article make a mistake in translation. The Chinese text did said from Atlantic coast to the Indian Ocean coast.



China has proven to the world that it is a responsible and measured Superpower. The world needs to (and more specifically, Pakistan needs to) get up off it's hind legs and work hard to build their countries and trade with China and it's partner nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese light rail delivers 2.4 mln trips in Mecca for Hajj pilgrims*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-14 22:47:01|Editor: Xiaoxia



The pilgrims from all over the world wait on the platform to board the light rail trains in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, Aug. 11, 2019. China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC), operator of the Mecca light rail in the Hajj season in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, completed this year's pilgrimage transport service on Wednesday. During the seven-day operation, the total operation time of Mecca light rail was 156 hours, and more than 2.4 million trips were delivered safely and accurately. (Photo by Dong Liwei/Xinhua)

MECCA, Saudi Arabia, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC), operator of the Mecca light rail in the Hajj season in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, completed this year's pilgrimage transport service on Wednesday.

During the seven-day operation, the total operation time of Mecca light rail was 156 hours, and more than 2.4 million trips were delivered safely and accurately.

Li Chongyang, the vice general manager of CRCC, told Xinhua that the light rail system originally planned to run 1,718 trains and actually ran 2,214 trains.

The pilgrims from all over the world were transported safely and smoothly in the Hajj season that lasted five days from Aug. 9 according to the Islamic calendar.

The CRCC won the bidding of the Mecca light rail project in 2009, and provided service for over 15 million trips in 2010-2014. In 2018, CRCC won the light rail operation contract again, and successfully completed the pilgrimage operation task.

This year, the Saudi government gave the operating contract worth 103 million U.S. dollars to the CRCC, and signed a memorandum of cooperation for the next five years with the CRCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New subway cars built by Chinese company start operation in U.S. Boston*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-15 07:32:01|Editor: huaxia






Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker (L), MBTA's general manager Steve Poftak (R) head to the new subway cars before the launch ceremony in Boston, Massachusetts, the United States, on Aug. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Jie)

*Replacing the old subway cars presently serving Boston lines, the new cars built by a Chinese company are featured with more spacious interiors, wider doors, more handrails, and LED lighting systems for the comfort of passengers.*

BOSTON, the United States, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- New subway cars built by a Chinese company for Boston residents started their first run in the U.S. city of Boston on Wednesday.

The first 6 of 152 cars started running on the Orange Line of Boston's subway system MBTA in the morning.

For Boston residents, the new cars will increase the capacity of the line by 30,000 seats daily when all of them are fully in service.

As one of the major subway lines in Boston, the Orange Line goes through a series of famous sites like Harvard Medical School, Northeastern University, Berklee College of Music, Bunker Hill Monument and Chinatown.



New subway cars are seen in Boston, Massachusetts, the United States, on Aug. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Jie)

Delivered by Chinese railway giant China Railroad Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), the cars were designed and built at the company's U.S. manufacturing facility located in Springfield, MA.

Replacing the old subway cars presently serving Boston lines, the new cars are featured with more spacious interiors, wider doors, more handrails, and LED lighting systems for the comfort of passengers, according to MBTA.

"There's a number of great features on these trains, like wider doors, better technology," MBTA's general manager Steve Poftak said at the launch ceremony of the new cars, adding that the cars are going to provide "more reliable and more comfortable commute for our passengers."



Photographers and cameramen shoot the new subway cars in service in Boston, Massachusetts, the United States, on Aug. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Jie)

A foreman who worked at MBTA's Wellington Car House for 13 years told Xinhua that the new cars employ "the newest generation of technology," and they are much easier for maintenance due to advanced electronics.

According to MBTA, CRRC will also design and manufacture new cars for Boston Red Line subway. The vehicles for both Orange and Red lines are worth one billion U.S. dollars.



Passengers are seen in a new subway car in Boston, Massachusetts, the United States, on Aug. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Jie)

As the production of the new cars continues, the CRRC factory said in May that it planned to bring more job opportunities and the factory aimed at hiring about 260 local workers by the end of 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Imported Chinese-made diesel train unloaded at Colombo port*
New China TV
Published on Aug 15, 2019

The first of nine imported Chinese-made diesel train has arrived at Colombo port, which is part of Sri Lanka's 10.3 million U.S. dollar purchase deal to upgrade its railway system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

SEPTEMBER 3, 2019 / 8:54 PM / 2 DAYS AGO
*Thai-Chinese high-speed rail to start operating in 2023 -official - Reuters*
Panarat Thepgumpanat, Chayut Setboonsarng

BANGKOK, Sept 3 (Reuters) - The first phase of an 873-km (542 mile) high-speed railway between Thailand and China is expected to begin operating within four years, a senior government official said on Tuesday.

The first 252-km leg connecting the Thai capital, Bangkok, and the northeastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima will start service in 2023, deputy government spokeswoman Traisuree Taisaranakul told reporters.

Thailand will shoulder the total construction cost of 179 billion baht ($5.85 billion) for the first phase, with China responsible for installing systems, design and the procurement of trains, a government video released to reporters showed.

The project - part of China’s planned network of rail links across Southeast Asia that would eventually connect Kunming in southwest China with Singapore - was delayed in 2016 when Thailand rejected Chinese financing due to high interest rates.

The next phase of the line will connect Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai province, which borders Laos and will eventually link up to China, Traisuree said.

Construction and bidding contracts will be finalized this year, Acting Governor State Railway of Thailand (SRT), Worawut Mala, told Reuters.

The SRT expects to finalize a consulting agreement for the second phase by the end of this month, the Ministry of Transport said in a statement.

The trains will run at speeds up to 250 kph (155 mph), with ticket prices ranging between 107 baht to 534 baht ($3.50 to $17.45), Traisuree said. ($1 = 30.6000 baht) (Writing by Chayut Setboonsarng; editing by Kay Johnson and Darren Schuettler)


----------



## JSCh

*City of São Paulo, Brazil receives first of eight trains manufactured in China – Macauhub*
6 September 2019





The first train of a set of eight acquired by the São Paulo State Government to run on line 13-Jade of the Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) arrived on Thursday at the port of Santos, after setting off for Brazil on 20 June, the company said.

The Qingdao Sifang – Series 2500 TUE CRRC trains are being produced in China by the consortium made up of Chinese company CRRC Qingdao Sifang and the Brazilian subsidiary of the Spanish company Temoinsa, which was awarded the international tender launched by the State Government in March 2016 and the contract signed in August 2017.

These electric trains have eight carriages each, totalling 170 metres in length and are entirely accessible from one end to another, internal and external chambers and are designed to make it easier for people with reduced mobility or disabilities to use them.

The main differences between these trains and those currently operating on the São Paulo’s underground train network are the shelves located above the seats to hold small items of luggage and specific places to put luggage, given that the 13-Jade line connects the city of São Paulo to Guarulhos international airport.

The international public tender included the submission of three bids – Temoinsa-Sifang consortium, Hyundai Rotem Co. and Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF) do Brasil Ltda – the first of which was awarded the contract for 316.7 million reais. (Macauhub)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Leo Express takes delivery of CRRC EMU*
17 September 2019




CZECH REPUBLIC: The first of three Sirius electric-multiple-units being built for Leo Express has arrived in the Czech Republic, having been shipped from China via the port of Bremen.
​Tailor made for the open access operator by CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive, the multi-system EMU will now be tested the VÚŽ test track in Velim as part of the commissioning and acceptance process. Leo Express anticipates a fast approval process, which would allow the units to enter revenue service next year.

The three five-car EMUs are being supplied under a KCr5bn contract which includes options for up to 30 more. They are due to be deployed on domestic and international services including routes to Slovakia and Poland.

The trains have been branded Sirius following a public competition which attracted more than 4 000 entries.

According to the operator, extensive feedback from passengers has contributed to the concept for the new trains, particularly the interior layout. Requirements included convenient boarding with wheelchairs, bicycles or buggies and more storage space for luggage and skis. Czech design studios and suppliers have also been involved in the project, with around 20% of all components supplied by local firms, including the safety systems.





Leo Express takes delivery of CRRC EMU | News | Railway Gazette








​


----------



## JSCh

*Nearly 80 pct of China-Laos railway construction completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-22 21:54:34|Editor: Li Xia

NANNING, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- Nearly 80 percent of the construction of the China-Laos railway has been completed, said Lao Deputy Prime Minister Sonexay Siphandone on Saturday.

The railway will serve as a key infrastructure for the economic corridor between the two countries and help boost trade, investment and tourism, said Sonexay at the China-ASEAN Expo held in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

With a designed speed of 160 km per hour, the China-Laos railway is expected to be fully operational in 2021.

Ground-breaking ceremony of the railway was held in December 2015, and the construction of the whole route officially started a year later.

China had invested a total of 12.5 billion U.S. dollars in 782 projects in Laos by the end of June this year since 1988, making it the biggest investor in Laos, said Sonexay.

Chinese investments in Laos are mainly focused on infrastructure projects like hydropower plants, highways and power grids, according to the deputy prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-built Benguela Railway handed over to Angola*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-03 22:10:47|Editor: xuxin



Photo taken on Oct. 3, 2019 shows a large maintenance machine at the Lobito station of the Benguela Railway in Lobito, Angola. The Benguela Railway, which was built by the China Railway 20 Bureau Group Corporation (CR20), was officially handed over to Angola in the port city of Lobito on Thursday. The 1,344-km railway runs through Angola, from west of the Atlantic port city of Lobito, eastward through important cities such as Benguela, Huambo, Kuito and Luena, and reaches the border city of Luao, bordering the Democratic Republic of the Congo. (Photo by Liu Zhi/Xinhua)

LOBITO, Angola, Oct. 3 (Xinhua) -- The Benguela Railway, which was built by the China Railway 20 Bureau Group Corporation (CR20), was officially handed over to Angola in the port city of Lobito on Thursday.

The 1,344-km railway runs through Angola, from west of the Atlantic port city of Lobito, eastward through important cities such as Benguela, Huambo, Kuito and Luena, and reaches the border city of Luao, bordering the Democratic Republic of the Congo.

According to Han Shuchen, General Manager of CR20 Angola International Company, the Benguela Railway, which started construction in January 2006, was one of the most important projects in Angola after the civil war.

The total investment of the railway was about 1.83 billion U.S. dollars. It was contracted by CR20 for design, procurement and construction with Chinese standards.

During the construction, CR20 created more than 25,000 jobs for locals, and trained more than 5,000 technicians, including drivers, line workers, communication and signal technicians, said Han.

"Because of natural disasters, diseases and landmines, more than 20 Chinese employees and two local employees sacrificed their lives in the construction of the project. Their lives were honored for the unbreakable friendship between China and Angola." he said.

On August 21, 2014, the Benguela Railway was announced to be completed and was delivered to the Angola authorities on July 27, 2017.

Luis Lopes Teixeira, chairman of the Benguela Railway company(CFB-EP), spoke at the handover ceremony that the official handover of the railway marked the beginning of a new era, with more cooperation projects and new investment for Angola.

Teixeira expressed confidence with CR20 in the future cooperation, and hoped that CR20 would have more cooperation and support in railway technology, practical operation, line maintenance and other aspects.

Ottoniel Mauro de Almeida Manuel, Director of the National Railways of Angola, stated that the official handover ceremony meant the transfer of responsibility.

Manuel said all the projects of the Benguela Railway are of good quality, and the test results of the equipment also prove that they meet the international standards of railway operation and traffic.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Kenya launches extended railway to boost rural economy*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-17 02:44:34|Editor: ZD



Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta attends the launching ceremony of Kenya's standard gauge railway (SGR) Phase 2A at Maai Mahiu Station in Kenya, Oct. 16, 2019. Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta on Wednesday launched the 120-km Nairobi-Naivasha SGR that is expected to transform the country's hinterland through enhanced movement of passengers and cargo. China Communication Construction Company implemented phase 2A of the SGR whose landmark features include five stations that will facilitate passenger transport as well as 3 tunnels, 29 bridges and 148 culverts. (Xinhua/Li Yan)

NAIROBI, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta on Wednesday launched the 120-km Nairobi-Naivasha Standard Gaige Railway (SGR) that is expected to transform the country's hinterland through enhanced movement of passengers and cargo.

Kenyatta was joined by dignitaries to ride in the maiden SGR passenger train prior to the official ceremony to launch its operation along a corridor whose scenic features include escarpments and expansive plains.

"The completion of Nairobi to Suswa section of SGR is expected to revolutionize the development of this region through affordable transport. It will also stimulate tourism in the greater Rift Valley," said Kenyatta.

He said that Kenya is banking on the extended railway line that is part of the proposed Mombasa-Nairobi-Malaba SGR project, to strengthen its position as a regional industrial and logistics hub.

The Kenyan leader also participated in the groundbreaking ceremony for an Inland Container Depot (ICD) that will be linked to the Nairobi-Naivasha SGR infrastructure to ease the movement of bulk cargo to the interior.

China Communication Construction Company implemented phase 2A of the SGR whose landmark features include five stations that will facilitate passenger transport as well as 3 tunnels, 29 bridges and 148 culverts.

The contractor adhered to international environmental protection guidelines and financed several community livelihood projects during the implementation of the extended railway line.

Wu Peng, the Chinese Ambassador to Kenya, said the launch of SGR phase 2A will boost connectivity, spark growth of local industries and create additional jobs.

The implementation of second phase of SGR project that commenced in October 2016 opened the Kenyan hinterland to investments.

James Macharia, cabinet secretary for transport and infrastructure, said that its operationalization marked a milestone in Kenya's quest to revolutionize the movement of industrial goods and skilled labor.


----------



## JSCh

*Two Chinese companies helping build new Bogota metro*
Oct 18, 2019
New China TV

Two Chinese companies helping build new Bogota metro


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-led consortium wins bid for Colombia subway*
By Chi Jingyi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/20 20:39:19



File photo: IC

A consortium of Chinese enterprises won the bid for Colombia's biggest metro project as the subway car supplier in its capital Bogota on Thursday local time, according to the Bogota government.

The bidding group has made the most economical offer for Bogota and met all the requirements of the international open bidding, according to a statement by the Bogota government.

"China's competitiveness in construction machinery and infrastructure rates first in the world," Tian Yun, vice director of the Beijing Economic Operation Association, told the Global Times on Sunday.

The winning consortium includes companies such as China Harbor Engineering Corp and Xi'an Rail Transit Group Corp, and it is supported by the Brazilian unit of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Corp and the Spanish subsidiary of Canadian Bombardier, as subcontractors.

The group will build, provide the equipment and trains and operate and maintain the First Line of the Bogota Metro for 20 years, said the Bogota government on Thursday.

"Infrastructure is an important area for China-Colombia cooperation. The latter has the second-largest number of infrastructure projects under construction in South America and has high potential in infrastructure development," Liu Jianying, an associate research fellow at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation of the Ministry of Commerce, told the Global Times on Sunday.

The project is at present the largest single rail transit project ever won by a Chinese company-led consortium through international bidding, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Corp told the Global Times on Sunday.

According to data from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Corp, it has obtained orders of nearly 1,200 railcars for eight projects in South America in the past decade. The company has exported more than 8,900 products to more than 20 countries and regions with a total value of $12 billion, the Xinhua News Agency reported in June.

"China has considerable experience and advantages in infrastructure technology, including road construction, tunnels, railways and subway systems. Chinese enterprises have exported more and more products and technologies involving the rail transit industry in recent years," said Liu.

The CRRC Qingdao Sifang Rolling Stock Research Institute Co (CRRC SRI), is among the companies that have exported China's technologies in rail transportation.

"CRRC SRI has developed independently a number of core systems from high-speed trains to the urban rail field, including traction converters and anti-vibration systems, and has directly exported its systems to the high-end market in Asia, Europe and South America," CRRC SRI told the Global Times on Sunday.

"Given the global economic downturn, increasing investment in infrastructure to offset downward pressure and lay a solid foundation for the next stage of global economic recovery may become a common policy adopted by more and more countries," said Tian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Agreement signed on Thailand's high-speed rail linking major airports*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-25 01:09:03|Editor: yan

BANGKOK, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- An agreement on the project of a high-speed rail linking three airports in Thailand was signed here Thursday.

Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha presided over the signing ceremony of the public-private partnership (PPP) agreement on the project between the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) and the winning consortium, led by Charoen Pokphand Holding Co. and consisting of China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC).

Acting SRT Governor Worawut Mala and Charoen Pokphand Group Chief Executive Officer Supachai Chearavanont signed the PPP agreement on the 7.22-billion-U.S.-dollar rail project.

Prayut reconfirmed the 220-kilometer-long rail project linking Don Mueang airport in Bangkok, Suvarnabhumi airport in Samut Prakarn province and U-tapao airport in Rayong province with the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC) project to render huge economic returns for the country and people.

Besides, he said, the high-speed rail project is designed to be connected with the Thai-Chinese high-speed rail project in the northeastern region of the country and to accommodate regional land, sea and air connectivity.

The rail project has set a precedent for a regional economic strategy to link China's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) with EEC, said Chinese Ambassador to Thailand Lyu Jian who is present at the signing ceremony.

With the CRCC's contribution to the rail project, Thailand will be able to see China's potential in building railways that are state-of-art technology, said Chinese Ambassador Lyu Jian.

The new high-speed rail section will feature 181 km of elevated track, and some routes are expected to be operational in 2023.

Prayut said many jobs in the EEC region will be created, new cities along the railway will be built and the economy will prosper in areas around the railway stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189526153524109315
CRRC Corporation Ltd@CRRC_global

Recently, the first internal combustion EMU developed by #CRRC for Nigeria was successfully commissioned. This is an EMU that we’ve specially developed for Nigeria, based on its geographical characteristics. This light train will be part of beautiful landscapes there in future.






https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1189526153524109315
8:55 PM - Oct 30, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Major tunnel drilled through in China-Laos railway construction in northern Laos*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-09 09:13:01|Editor: huaxia



Staff members of China Railway No. 8 Engineering Group (CREC-8) celebrate the holing-through of Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel near the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, some 220 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane, Nov. 8, 2019. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

*According to the Laos-China Railway Co. Ltd (LCRC), which is in charge of the railway's construction and operation project, 79 percent of the civil engineering work contract volume has been completed, while breakthroughs have been made in lots of key and bottle-neck projects.*

*Especially for the tunnel construction, the China-Laos railway has holed through around 40 tunnels so far, out of its 76 tunnels with total length of 198 km.*

LUANG PRABANG, Laos, Nov. 8 (Xinhua) -- China-Laos railway tunnels' construction has been continuing to make lots of breakthroughs as one more major tunnel was drilled through on Friday in the tropical mountains of northern Laos.

A Chinese railway engineering company, namely China Railway No. 8 Engineering Group (CREC-8), on Friday bored Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel near the ancient Lao capital of Luang Prabang, some 220 km north of capital Vientiane.

This marks another important milestone in the tunnel construction of the China-Laos railway. With a length of 4,585 meters, it is the second longest tunnel on the rarely-inhabited peninsula area half-circled by the Mekong River.

The Mekong River runs around an area north to Luang Prabang city, creating a peninsula surrounded by water and mountains, where there had been no power supply before the railway construction kicked off three years ago.

The poor transportation infrastructure, without bridges connecting to nearby Luang Prabang and roads in the area, the living and production conditions on the peninsula have been quite hard.



Photo taken on Nov. 8, 2019 shows a general view of tunnel constructions site of Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel near the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, some 220 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

What's more, the Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel has to pass through unfavorable geology, creating lots of difficulties to the Chinese engineering company, CREC-8. It is listed as a high-risk, difficult and bottle-neck project for the China-Laos railway construction.

The surrounding rocks of the tunnel are not strong and tend to get broken easily, while the rock formation where the tunnel goes through is complex and variable, with many karst sections and faults. With high geothermal heat and high stress around, the tunnel is extremely easy to meet deformation and collapse during construction.

During construction, hydraulic discharge and mud cleaning have brought difficulties to the Chinese engineers.

However, with efforts made by the Chinese and Lao sides, the tunnel's construction was Carried out scientifically, and rapidly. last May, the CREC-8 once achieved the first place along the railway with over 1,000 meters bored into a tunnel from a single working face in the Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel, which also laid the foundation for its Friday completion.

According to a mobilizing meeting for the dry season's work held in Vientiane in October, by the Laos-China Railway Co. Ltd (LCRC), which is in charge of the railway's construction and operation project, 79 percent of the civil engineering work contract volume has been completed till then, while breakthroughs have been made in lots of key and bottle-neck projects.

Especially for the tunnel construction, the China-Laos railway has holed through around 40 tunnels so far, out of its 76 tunnels with total length of 198 km.



Employees work at a construction site of Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel near the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, some 220 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane, Nov. 8, 2019. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

The Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway was drilled through on March 21, 2019 by China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5). In October, 2018, the CREC-5 also completed the first over-1,000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway, the Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel with a length of 1,158 meters, some 360 km north of Lao capital Vientiane.

In February, 2018, the Chinse engineering companies started inside-tunnel construction for all major tunnels along the China-Laos railway, and started construction of all over-one-kilometer tunnels.

In December 2017, Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel with a length of 301 meters in Laos' Vientiane Province, was bored by the Chinese project contractor Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd., and became the first completed tunnel along the China-Laos railway, and the first road and railway tunnel in Lao history.



Photo taken on Nov. 8, 2019 shows a general view of tunnel constructions site of Ban Ka No. 1 Tunnel near the Luang Prabang Ancient Town, some 220 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub. The 414.332-km railway, with 198-km tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and opened to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Indonesia settles 99 pct of land compensation for Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-13 12:21:49|Editor: huaxia



The sand table of the High-Speed Railway (HSR) linking Indonesian capital Jakarta to Bandung is seen in Jakarta, Indonesia, May 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Zulkarnain)

*About 99 percent of the land compensation for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) have been settled, paving the way for the landmark transportation project to operate by 2021, Indonesia's West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil said on Tuesday.*

JAKARTA, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- About 99 percent of the land compensation for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) have been settled, paving the way for the landmark transportation project to operate by 2021, Indonesia's West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil said on Tuesday.

"The land acquisition (for the project) has accounted 99.06 percent as the construction works have reached 36.01 percent at present. So, the operation schedule remains unchanged in 2021," Kamil said on the sidelines of a meeting.

The governor of the province that largely hosts the HSR project said a set of incentives including tax holiday and discount scheme to rent the state's land property have also been prepared to attract and facilitate investors willing to take part in the project.



Photo taken on Sept. 30, 2019 shows the construction site of the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) project in Jakarta, Indonesia. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

Chandra Dwiputra who is the managing director of KCIC which is the company operating the Indonesia fast train network, said immediate settlement of land compensation for the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project is a prioritized task to ensure that the whole planned works can be done on schedule.

"Currently we are focusing on our efforts to settle problems that involve external parties, like land acquisition, so as to minimize the hurdles from the administration process," the executive of the China-Indonesia joint firm to run the project.

Apart from the land acquisition and the project's daily activities, KCIC also prepares local workers to run the HSR train that uses unprecedented technology in the country.



Photo taken on May 14, 2019 shows the first completed tunnel project of Jakarta to Bandung High Speed Rail in Walini, West Java, Indonesia. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

The Jakarta-Bandung HSR is a flagship China-Indonesia joint project under the Belt and Road Initiative which has been highly promoted by leaders of the two nations.

The HSR train will slash trip time between the two cities from the existing three hours to just 46 minutes. The high-speed train will boost the economy of areas alongside its corridor and greatly promote tourism in Indonesia.

Expansion of more railway tracks enabling HSR trains to serve more Indonesian cities has been planned.

Indonesia will be the first country in Southeast Asia to operate the high-speed train when it commences the operation in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese-made train makes mountain rail travel in Sri Lanka smoother than ever*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-13 18:28:06|Editor: Wang Yamei



People travel by a Chinese-made train in Sri Lanka, Nov. 2, 2019. Sri Lanka has always been regarded by travel enthusiasts as "a country with the most beautiful railway network in the world." (Xinhua/Tang Lu)

by Tang Lu, Jamila Najmuddin

COLOMBO, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- Sri Lanka has always been regarded by travel enthusiasts as "a country with the most beautiful railway network in the world."

If you are travelling in Sri Lanka and have not taken the "mountain train" that runs through the lush green tea gardens in the Alpine Central Highlands, you have missed something deliriously enchanting.

While the view from the train is breathtakingly beautiful, the ride itself can be quite bumpy and shaky. As the train winds its way round mountains and the turns are often very sharp, the passengers often find it difficult to keep their balance. This is because both the train and the railway tracks are decades old.

Given the difficult terrain in the mountains, high standards are required in the construction of the mountain line, and these standards are now being met fully in the new trains designed and manufactured by China.

On Nov. 1, the latest version of the luxury train named Denuwara Menike manufactured by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. was put into operation for the first time.

On the high quality Chinese trains, passengers can now enjoy a comfortable and smooth ride while enjoying the beauty of the tea gardens and the lush mountains.

The train, an S14 Diesel Multiple Unit, consists of two power locomotives, two air-conditioned cars, two second-class cars, three third-class cars and a car with a canteen.

The Denuwara Menike, which runs between Colombo and Badulla, in the central hills, will complete the journey in 8 hours and 43 minutes.

The train can carry a total of 400 commuters including 88 in AC compartments, 96 in second class compartments and 216 in third class compartments, the Railway Department said.

The first-class is air-conditioned and equipped with TVs. The conditions in the second and third-class cars are also much better than the old trains.

Entering the mountainous area, the train goes past jungle canyons, culverts and tea gardens. Thrilled by the beauty outside, young passengers hang out of the train, clutching door handles and taking selfies and pictures of each other in happy and even daring poses.

Su Xiaofeng, a designer in CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., said that there is a screen in each car showing useful information about the journey and the facilities available.

Sri Lankans are keenly interested in the newly-launched mountain train. Many of the passengers who took the ride put their thumbs up when they saw the Xinhua reporter.

"Thanks to China for making this for Sri Lanka. It is a comfortable train," they said with a broad smile on their faces.

Hewa, a Sri Lankan business manager, took the train on Nov. 2 that returned to capital Colombo from the central highlands of Kandy. Hewa travels between Badulla in Central Sri Lanka and Colombo on the west coast almost every month to see his mother. He spoke glowingly to Xinhua about the new deluxe train after recalling the hardships he had to face in the past.

"The mountain line was beautiful, but the bumps used to make me uncomfortable every time I took a ride," Hewa said. "But this is no longer the case with the introduction of the modern Chinese-made train," he said.

"I learnt from a friend who works at the railway station that a Chinese-made luxury train is about to be put into use. So I decided to go to Badulla by this train. Luckily, my trip happened to take place on the day the train was inaugurated," he said.

"My decision was very wise. The newly-launched train is not only comfortable but also very safe. The other aspect that I like is the information put out on the train. This is very educative."

"I also appreciate the creation of space for dumping garbage in the compartment itself which makes the compartment spick and span. At present, most of the trains in Sri Lanka do not have garbage bins and passengers throw trash out of the train, spoiling the environment," Hewa said.

The Sri Lankan Railway currently operates about 150 diesel locomotives, many of which are more than 30 years old.

In an effort to modernize the railways and attract more foreign tourists, the Sri Lankan government has purchased nine trains of the same type from China. The first luxury train was officially put into commercial operation on Nov. 1 and the remaining eight will arrive later this year and early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

At upcoming talks, Nepal and China to discuss Kathmandu-Pokhara-Lumbini railways | The Kathmandu Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Improved railway connection to help Tibet ‘go out’ under BRI*
By Huang Ge in Kathmandu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/27 16:33:40

*Link will advance China-Nepal cooperation, enhance trust with India*



Travelers line up to board the train from Lhasa to Xigaze, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, on March 11. Photo: Li Hao/GT

Sitting on a comfortable soft seat on a train from Lhasa to Xigaze, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, a Nepali cook named Rem Shrestha wondered if the railway could be further extended to his country. 

"It only takes about three hours to travel between the two cities, which really saves time," said Shrestha, who has worked in Tibet for more than 20 years. By road, it takes nearly five hours.

"Both the equipment and services on the train are very nice and it is cheap to ride," he told the Global Times. "I heard the link would go further to reach my country and I hope that happens soon," he said.

A railway between China and Nepal has been highly anticipated for years. There are plans to extend the current Lhasa-Xigaze link to the border of Gyirong, and then further to Kathmandu, capital of Nepal.

"Every Nepali knows there will be a railway and expects it to come," said Nirvana Pal Kshetry, an employee of Sinohydro-Sagarmatha Power Co in Nepal, a subsidiary of Power China Resources.

"The link will bring more growth opportunities to Nepal as it can help the country get through the Himalayan barrier to enhance our interaction with the outside world," he said.

As for Chinese enterprises trading with Nepal, which is landlocked and mountainous, the most convenient means of cargo transport is by rail from cities in Tibet to Kathmandu. Using the bumpy road, which runs more than 100 kilometers from Gyirong to Kathmandu, takes at least seven hours - and more on rainy days when debris flows often get in the way.

*Dream for generations*

The construction of a railway between China and Nepal has been a dream for several generations. "In 1973, the late Chairman Mao Zedong met with Nepal's late King Birendra of Nepal, who was visiting China. At that time, our country had begun planning the Qinghai-Tibet railway, which the two leaders mentioned would be extended from Lhasa to Kathmandu in the future," said Chinese Ambassador to Nepal Hou Yanqi.

"We see that the Qinghai-Tibet railway officially opened to traffic in 2006," Hou said, noting that the opening of the railway was a feat in the global transport history, signifying that China's rail technology had reached world-class levels.

In this context, the Nepali people eagerly hope that the railway will be able to go from Lhasa to Kathmandu, as the leaders of the two countries said. In 2014, the Qinghai-Tibet railway was extended from Lhasa to Xigaze, a further step toward Nepal, according to the ambassador.

China's Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng and his Nepali counterpart Raghubir Mahaseth signed a memorandum of understanding on cooperation for the cross-border railway link in Beijing on June 21, 2018.

"The two governments have good cooperation and they've already carried out pre-feasibility studies for the railway," Hou said. The next step will be the feasibility study, which will take more time, said Hou.

A Chinese technical team arrived in Nepal in May 2018 and started the pre-feasibility study of the proposed cross-border railway, and Nepali and Chinese railway experts are due to meet in Beijing in May this year to discuss construction of the link, according to media reports.

The political will of the leaders of the two countries, including the two governments, is very firm. "We must promote the construction of this railway - because the railway will improve the quality of life of the people along the route and enhance bilateral connectivity in culture and all other sectors," Hou said. These changes cannot be created by other infrastructure.

*BRI drive*

The railway will not only help Nepal diversify its economic and trade activities, but also create a new cooperation scope and growth prospects for Tibet.

"As for China, if there is an extension of the railway from Tibet to Nepal, it will play a crucial role in facilitating the Chinese region to further 'go out' and integrate into regional cooperation under the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI)," said Zhao Gancheng, director of the Center for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies.

The railway in Tibet will reportedly eventually link with the Qinghai-Tibet railway, which connects to other railways that run east toward Shanghai, the country's financial and international trade center. "After the railway is completed, it will provide Tibet in Southwest China with a connection with China's eastern coastal areas, as well as Nepal and India."

"After the railway is completed, it will provide Tibet in Southwest China with a connection with China's eastern coastal areas, as well as Nepal and India."

What's more, the growth of cross-border trade between other South Asian countries like Bangladesh and Bhutan with China via Nepal will thrive.

The railway is expected to be about 73 kilometers long, and it will require total investment of 18 billion yuan ($2.65 billion), which is quite a lot of capital, Wang Ziyang, general manager of the Nepal branch of China Gezhouba Group Co, told the Global Times.

Difficulties persist in building such a railway across the Himalayas, and it will also be expensive to maintain the line across the world's highest plateau, Wang said. "It's hard at the moment to evaluate its commercial prospects." 

Other concerns include whether the Nepali government is capable of operating, managing and maintaining the railway, according to Kshetry.

As China and Nepal live side-by-side on the Himalayas, which is also a geologically vulnerable area, the conditions to build such a cross-border railway are very difficult, the ambassador said. 

"Overcoming the technical difficulties and proceeding in a logical manner require comprehensive and careful studies," she noted.

"If the railway is built, it will need a lot of management and technical capacity. We have started cooperation in helping Nepal nurture such talent, which the country lacks," she said.

*Yardstick of mutual trust*

The progress of the project has been affected by geopolitics. India has been concerned about the building of the China-Nepal railway. Analysts said that India has strong influence on Nepal's government, which prevents the Himalayan country from getting closer to China. 

But the railway is not a means to exclude India, and it's a good way to connect India through the project, as it will enhance friendly exchanges between China and its neighboring country and, more importantly, promote regional cooperation, Zhao said. 

Bihar, an underdeveloped Indian state that also lacks transportation infrastructure, shares a border with Nepal.

If the railway can help India and China gain reciprocal benefits in economic cooperation, it will be an important yardstick for measuring strategic mutual trust between the two countries, Zhao noted. "The project can be a demonstration of sound regional cooperation for India," he said.

The railway is a significant cooperation project being advanced by the two governments, and it still needs more time, Hou said. "It is both a dream and an expectation."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway rail-welding yard put into operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-03 10:04:10|Editor: huaxia




A worker works at the welding base for the China-Laos railway project in Vientiane, Laos, Dec. 2, 2019. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

*On the 44th anniversary of the funding of the Lao People's Democratic Republic on Dec. 2, 2019, the first 500-meter-long rail for the China-Laos railway project has been welded in Lao capital Vientiane, marking the welding base for the China-Laos railway project was formally put into operation.*

*The rail, which is to be installed along the seamless China-Laos railway, is also the first long railway rail in the history of Lao transportation, of southeastern Asian transportation and is also the longest one in Asia so far, except in China.*

VIENTIANE, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- On the 44th anniversary of the funding of the Lao People's Democratic Republic on Dec. 2, 2019, the China Railway No.2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) has welded the first 500-meter-long rail for the China-Laos railway project in Lao capital Vientiane.

The rail, which is to be installed along the seamless China-Laos railway, is also the first long railway rail in the history of Lao transportation, of southeastern Asian transportation and is also the longest one in Asia so far, except in China.

The success of the welding also marked that the welding base for the China-Laos railway project was formally put into operation, laying a solid foundation for the railing of the China-Laos Railway.

Donchinda Sihalth, the executive deputy general manager of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd., which is responsible for the construction and operation of the China-Laos railway, said at the first welding ceremony that the Lao national day witnessing the success of the first long track's welding is worth of the warmest congratulations from the company, and from the Lao people.



Workers work at the welding base for the China-Laos railway project in Vientiane, Laos, Dec. 2, 2019. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

The CREC-2 rail-welding yard, with a range of around nine hectares, is to weld all the rails, welding every 20 25-meter-long rail sections into one 500-meter-long rail, for the China-Laos railway.

Hu Bin, the manager of the CREC-2 rail-welding yard, said to Xinhua "Since the groundbreaking on May 16, staff at the rail-welding yard's construction have overcome the difficulties and delays triggered by the long rainy season. We have been working day and night, and have completed the construction of the yard, equipment installation and commissioning on schedule, as to to ensure the smooth progresses of production."

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.



Workers work at the welding base for the China-Laos railway project in Vientiane, Laos, Dec. 2, 2019. (Photo by Kaikeo Saiyasane/Xinhua)

The 414.332-km railway, with 198-km tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and opened to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manidabest

It seems that China exports development to other nations and US exports wars and misery to other nations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Construction Lands Another Subway Contract in Singapore*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : DEC 11 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China Railway Construction Lands Another Subway Contract in Singapore​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 11 -- China Railway Construction has won a SGD200 million (USD147 million) contract to build two new subway stations in Singapore, its second underground rail-related deal in the Southeast Asian nation in less than a month.

The state-owned firm's subsidiary China Railway 11 Bureau Group Singapore will design and build the stations and related facilities on the Jurong Region Line, Xinhua News Agency reported yesterday. Construction, including 1.1 kilometers of elevated track, will begin next year and should finish in 2026.

The contract follows an announcement from the China Railway 11 Bureau on Nov. 25, which said it had penned a SGD740 million deal with the Singapore Land Transport Authority to build a carriage and bus park at another metro station on the Jurong Region Line. The project, also scheduled for completion in 2026, will hold up to 100 four-car trolleys and 600 buses for storage and maintenance.

The subsidiary is a leading unit under China Railway Construction and has become a major player in the international engineering sector. It entered Singapore in July 2011 and has built three subway stations along the Tuas West Extension and the city-state's first road-rail bridge, the Tuas Viaduct.

The Jurong Region Line will be Singapore's seventh subway track, spanning 24 kilometers and as many stops, according to the Singapore LTA. It will open in three phases between 2026 and 2028.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Philippines to import Chinese-made trains for first time*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-18 17:30:23|Editor: Xiaoxia



Junn Magno (2nd L, front), general manager of Philippine National Railways (PNR), and Wang Qiaolin (2nd R, front), deputy general manager of the China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., sign the contract on the procurement of trains in Manila, the Philippines, Dec. 18, 2019. China and the Philippines signed a deal on the procurement of trains on Wednesday, as the Philippines will import Chinese-made trains for the first time. According to the contract inked by China's rolling-stock maker CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. and Philippine National Railways (PNR) here in the Philippines' capital Manila, the PNR will import three trains from the Chinese train maker. (Xinhua/Yuan Mengchen)

MANILA, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- China and the Philippines signed a deal on the procurement of trains on Wednesday, as the Philippines will import Chinese-made trains for the first time.

According to the contract inked by China's rolling-stock maker CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. and Philippine National Railways (PNR) here in the Philippines' capital Manila, the PNR will import three trains from the Chinese train maker.

The diesel-electric multiple unit trains will have a design speed of 120 km/h. There would be three types of accommodation in the trains, namely business-class, first-class and second-class.

Fu Chengjun, general manager of CRRC Zhuzhou said as the procurement of the trains is a strategy of the PNR which carries the expectation of the Filipinos of improving the public transport travelling experience, the CRRC Zhuzhou will set up the best project team and strictly comply with international standards to produce the trains.

"We will deliver a type of safe, reliable, high-end and environmentally friendly trains to the Philippines," Fu said.

Junn Magno, general manager of PNR, expressed his satisfaction on the procurement at the contract signing ceremony, saying that this will be the first diesel-electric multiple units that Philippine acquires.

Magno said these new trains will be deployed on the railway from Manila to Bicol region in the southern Luzon island which will significantly cut the travel time between the two areas.

"This is a very momentous occasion for us because this is where we would start the railway service and transform of the Philippine National Railways," Magno added.

Secretary of the Department of Transportation Arthur Tugade told Xinhua that the country attaches great importance to railway development.

"Railway system will always provide a better transportation system all over the world... We are happy that there is an opportunity of cooperation like this."

Tugade said CRRC Zhuzhou won the PNR's publicly bidding fairly and squarely. Hopefully, the Chinese-made trains will be operated from Manila to Bicol as soon as possible, he said.

CRRC Zhuzhou expects that it can further enhance the cooperation with the Philippines in the future and make greater contribution to the development of the Philippine railway sector by providing various suitable system solutions, according to Fu.

So far, CRRC Zhuzhou has acquired 50 orders from more than 20 countries and regions such as Singapore, Turkey, Malaysia and South Africa, covering locomotives, metro and light rail trains, electric multiple units, and engineering maintenance vehicles for subways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway's longest tunnel holed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-27 11:43:13|Editor: ZD

VIENTIANE, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China-Laos railway tunnels' construction has made a decisive breakthrough, with its longest tunnel drilled through on Friday morning in the tropical mountains of northern Laos.

Seven months ahead of the planned timetable, the Chinese engineering companies, namely PowerChina Sinohydro Bureau 3 Co., LTD (Sinohydro 3) and Sinohydro 14, on Friday bored the 9,384-meter-long Ban Sen No.2 Tunnel, south to the ancient Lao capital of Luang Prabang, some 170 km north of capital Vientiane.

This marks an important milestone in the construction of the China-Laos railway, as the engineering work enters the ending-up phase, and the railing work and construction of the railway stations are soon to be kicked off.

The Ban Sen No. 2 Tunnel crosses the provincial border of Luang Prabang and Vientiane in the tropical mountains, with steep terrain, complex geology, abundant groundwater, and difficult construction and transportation conditions.

Since the start of the tunnel construction in March, 2017, the Chinese project contractors, Sinohydro 3 and Sinohydro 14, have strictly implemented the requirements on mechanization, factoryzation, informationization, and professional management, strengthened the on-site safety and quality control, widely used full-set tunnel construction techniques and equipments, vigorously carried out scientific and technological research, actively promoted the application of the new technologies, and paid close attention to process management so as to ensure high quality and safety in construction.

The Chinese engineering teams once made the China-Laos railway tunnel construction a record in Ban Sen No. 2 Tunnel, with 245.8-meter-long tunnel bored in a month, laying a solid foundation for Friday's completion.

According to a mobilizing meeting for the dry season's work held in Vientiane in October, by the Laos-China Railway Co. Ltd (LCRC), which is in charge of the railway's construction and operation project, 79 percent of the civil engineering work contract volume has been completed till then, while breakthroughs have been made in lots of key and bottle-neck projects, especially for the tunnel construction.

The China-Laos railway has holed through around 50 tunnels so far out of its 76 tunnels with a total length of 198 km.

The Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway, was drilled through on March 21, 2019 by China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5). In October, 2018, CREC-5 also completed the first over-1,000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway, the Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel with a length of 1,158 meters, some 360 km north of Vientiane.

In February 2018, the Chinse engineering companies started inside-tunnel construction for all major tunnels along the China-Laos railway, and started construction of all over-one-kilometer tunnels.

In December 2017, Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel with a length of 301 meters in Laos' Vientiane Province, was bored by the Chinese project contractor Sinohydro 15, and became the first completed tunnel along the China-Laos railway, and the first road and railway tunnel in the Lao history.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub. The 414.332-km railway, with 198-km tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and open to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Construction Corp engineers extend Moscow subway*
By REN QI in Moscow | China Daily | Updated: 2019-12-30 09:54
















Chinese workers are on duty at a construction site of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, March 17, 2010. [Photo/IC]

Having completed drilling a 4.6-kilometer tunnel for three subway stations of Moscow's Large Circle line on Wednesday, engineers with China Railway Construction Corporation, or CRCC, are now set to construct the stations and some nearby facilities.

The tunnel project is the first in which a Chinese company has been involved in building a local metro system using Chinese equipment and technology.

Now scheduled to be completed in 2023, the Large Circle line will include 31 stations with a total railway length of 12.5 kilometers. "We will remain working in the project after the tunnels are drilled through," said Xue Liqiang, general manager of CRCC Moscow metro project.

The CRCC began drilling the 4.6-km stretch of tunnel in August 2017 on the Large Circle line in Moscow, which is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2020, and the first tunnel was completed in early April.

When construction started in 2010 as an extension of the Moscow Metro system, the Large Circle line was supposed to be completed by 2021. However, the completion date had been postponed until the end of 2023.

"Our technologies can be applied to a wide range of strata and are competent for both station construction and tunneling work," Xue said.

"As for management, Chinese management is more compact, working 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. Our equipment has superior performance. It can be adapted to all sorts of working conditions, is easy to operate and has good follow-up supporting services," Xue said.

The CRCC employs more than 100 engineering and management staff and over 700 workers on the project. About half of them are Russians.

The Chinese underground construction team has impressed the Russian partner again by their speed and the high quality of their work.

"I have worked with different kinds of tunnel boring machines. China's machines have good overall performance. Their functions have been improved and defects corrected," said Yuri Zakharov, head of the construction zone for the CRCC project.

The CRCC designed and produced five tunneling shields capable of withstanding the city's harsh winters and complicated geological conditions.

Zakharov noted China's tunnel boring machines can handle any excavation lines and climate conditions.

"Our Chinese partners have made full preparation for the project at the very beginning," he said.

Chinese and Russian personnel used to have many different opinions and even argued for over a month as the two countries have different technological standards and approaches, said Konstantin Orlov, chief mechanic on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China seals track-upgrade deal*
Signalling and communications gear for Nakhon Pathom-Chumphon line worth B6.5bn

PUBLISHED : 28 DEC 2019 AT 08:00





The Nakhon Pathom-Chumphon double-track line will reduce travel time from Bangkok to Chumphon from 8-9 hours to about five hours. (Bangkok Post file photo)

The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) on Friday signed a contract with China Railway Signal and Communication (CRSC) to supply train signalling and communications equipment worth 6.25 billion baht for the 421-kilometre Nakhon Pathom-Chumphon double-track rail upgrade project.

Speaking at the contract signing ceremony, acting SRT governor Worawut Mala said supply of the signalling and communications equipment should be completed in three years.

He admitted that the double-track upgrade for the southern route is currently six months behind schedule but said the overall work is more than 50% completed.

He added that the rail-upgrade project was worth the investment and would increase arrivals in the South to meet demand from foreign tourists. Once operational, it will shorten the travel time from Bangkok to Chumphon from 8-9 hours to about five hours.

CRSC president Xu Zongxiang hailed the Thai-Chinese partnership, saying Chinese investors had strong confidence in doing businesses in Thailand as part of China's Belt and Road Initiative.

The deal with CRSC is one of the three separate contracts involving the first phase of the double-track upgrades.

The second contract is for the northern route between Lop Buri and Pak Nam Pho in Nakhon Sawan, estimated at 2.7 billion baht, while the third covers the northeastern section from Map Kabao in Saraburi to Jira Railway Junction in Nakhon Ratchasima and is estimated at 2.4 billion baht.

Meanwhile, the SRT's board will be asked to approve three projects including the planned purchase of 148 air-conditioned carriages when it meets on Jan 16.

Mr Worawut said the agency has changed the carriages' specifications from diesel to electric-diesel and will ask the board to approve the revised terms of reference for the bidding.

If approved, the bidding will be held later next year, he said, adding the SRT has switched to diesel/electric carriages over concern for the environment.

The two other projects pending the board's consideration are the commercial development of the 13,000-square-metre space inside Bang Sue station, and the outcome of bidding to supply 50 diesel-electric locomotives worth 6.5 billion baht, he said.

The Bang Sue scheme involves two contracts, one for commercial development of the space and the other for facility management. The SRT expects to earn a minimum 100 million baht annually from the first contract while the facility management will cost the SRT an estimated 300 million baht per year.

As for the diesel-electric locomotives procurement scheme, it is reported that the bid winner has tendered a 5-billion-baht bid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-made luxury trains unloaded at Port of Colombo*
Jan 3, 2020
New China TV

Over 30 cars and locomotives of four Chinese-made luxury trains have been unloaded at the Port of Colombo in Sri Lanka. The trains will begin operation on intercity railway line in low central highlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

Nice, China is a leader in the rail/hsr industry, every countries wants to work with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *BYD signs deal to build cross-sea monorail in Brazil*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-15 07:09:53|Editor: Shi Yinglun
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Feb. 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese leading electric vehicle maker BYD has signed a deal to start building its SkyRail in Salvador, Brazil, according to a release of BYD North America on Thursday.
> 
> The 20-kilometer-long seaside route will be partially built above the sea to connect Salvador's central business district to Sao Joao Island, with a capacity of 150,000 passengers per day. It will be connected to the city subway, providing seamless transportation for the city of 2.9 million residents, according to the release.
> 
> The project will be the first of its kind for BYD in Latin America and will become part of the city's Light Vehicle Transport System (VLT), which is slated to begin construction within six months and be fully operational by 2021.
> 
> "With the VLT, the suburban population will have a fast, comfortable mode of transport that also opens space for the development of the city," said Governor of Bahia State Rui Costa.
> 
> "New business will develop and we will attract enterprises to build commercial, residential, leisure and job-generating facilities. From a new transportation system, we will also have opportunities for growth," he said.
> 
> BYD would bring its cutting-edge transport solutions to Brazil's third-largest city, which urgently needs adequate public transport to support its growing population, said Stella Li, senior vice president of BYD Company Limited and President of BYD Motors Inc.
> 
> "SkyRail is a zero emissions and autonomous mode of transport, offering some of the best technologies available to Salvador. In addition, this will also recreate urban areas as well as generate development in the region," he added.
> 
> Launched in October 2016 after five years of research and development worth 5 billion yuan (740 million U.S. dollars), the SkyRail features an automated driving system of the highest level, according to BYD. It is currently operational in the western Chinese city of Yinchuan.


*BYD's Design for USD689 Million Brazil Monorail Gets Green Light*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JAN 06 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





BYD's Design for USD689 Million Brazil Monorail Gets Green Light​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 6 -- Brazil's Bahia state has approved the overall design of the first overseas monorail from Chinese new energy vehicle and battery maker BYD, Huanqiu, the online version of the Global Times, reported today. Building work for the USD689 million project will begin in the state capital of Salvador early this year.

BYD Brazil and Bahia Transport signed the deal on Jan. 3, the report said. The 23.3 kilometer Skyrail link -- 19.2 km in the first phase and 4.1 km in the second -- has 26 stations and will connect with Salvador's metro, creating a public transport network that integrates multiple rail systems and different traffic volumes.

Located off the Atlantic coast, Salvador is Brazil's fourth-largest city and was its first capital. Rich in cultural heritage and a magnet for tourists, rapid growth of this city of 38,000 people has led to traffic congestion and air pollution. To help tackle these problems, the state government launched an international public tender for new rail transit facilities. Shenzhen-based BYD won the bidding.

BYD's rail traffic department introduced the Skyrail system, a straddle-type monorail, in 2016. Low cost, flexible, quick to build, and driverless, it can meet the demand of urban short-distance transportation with low traffic volume.

BYD's first Skyrail, totaling 5.7 km, was put into commercial operation in September 2017 in Yinchuan, the capital of China's northwestern Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. It is largely used for sightseeing. BYD, which has many ongoing Skyrail projects in China, has also won various overseas orders in countries such as Brazil and the Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Monday, January 06, 2020, 11:16
*Chinese firm wins rail deal in Colombia*
By Sergio Held in Bogota

_*CRCC unit to build South American country’s first commuter train system *_

Chinese infrastructure companies are enhancing their presence in Colombia despite its difficult social and economic conditions.

On Dec 23, a Chinese consortium emerged as the sole bidder and winner of a contract to build a regional rapid transit system. Known as Regiotram of the West, the system will connect Bogota with four outlying cities.

“The project will not only become a model of a suburban train, the first commuter train of the country, it will become a reference for cities like Cali, Barranquilla and Medellin to present their own projects,” said Juan Camilo Ostos, vice minister of transport.

“Regiotram is an example of how things can be done. It has been a process of much technical thoroughness and it will be a model for other cities interested in commuter trains,” he said. 

The plan is for this regional rapid transit to be completed by 2024 and be capable of moving about 40 million passengers per year.

The China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, or CCECC, a subsidiary of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC), was the sole bidder for the project. The trains will run completely on electricity across 39.6 kilometers and 17 stations spread through four towns and Bogota.

“Regiotram of the West is the most important mobility project of the country in the past few years,” Jorge Rey, governor of Cundinamarca, said at a news conference earlier.

The timing is somewhat complicated for the launch of a new project. Colombia has been undergoing a period of civil unrest and protests since Nov 21, affecting the retail sector and investments in the Latin American country.

“The fact that only one bidder has submitted a proposal is a product of the situation that the country is going through,” said Ostos.

Jing Liu, CCECC’s agent in Colombia and the company’s representative in the bidding process, declined to comment on the bid or the bidding process before the contract is signed on Jan 8.

Under the project, CCECC will build the railway and system of stations and related infrastructure at a cost of US$543 million. It will cost Colombia another US$343 million for CCECC to operate the system for 22 years.

“China has extensive infrastructure experience. In projects of these characteristics, they have a competitive advantage over other market players, since they have the entire financing chain,” Ostos said.

Meanwhile, in Russia, CRCC engineers completed drilling a 4.6-km tunnel for three subway stations of Moscow’s Large Circle line on Dec 25. They are now set to construct the stations and some nearby facilities.

The tunnel project is the first in which a Chinese company has been involved in building a local metro system using Chinese equipment and technology.

Scheduled to be completed in 2023, the Large Circle line will include 31 stations with a total railway length of 12.5 km. 

“We will remain working in the project after the tunnels are drilled through,” said Xue Liqiang, general manager of CRCC Moscow metro project.

CRCC began drilling the 4.6-km stretch of tunnel in August 2017 on the Large Circle line.

When construction started in 2010 as an extension of the Moscow Metro system, the Large Circle line was supposed to be completed by 2021. However, the completion date had been postponed until the end of 2023.

“Our technologies can be applied to a wide range of strata and are competent for both station construction and tunneling work,” Xue said.

“As for management, Chinese management is more compact, working 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. 

“Our equipment has superior performance. It can be adapted to all sorts of working conditions, is easy to operate and has good follow-up supporting services,” Xue said.

CRCC employs on the project more than 100 engineering and management staff and over 700 workers. About half of them are Russians.

_Sergio Held is a freelance journalist for China Daily._

_Ren Qi in Moscow contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*SGS Group to Build World's Top Rail Transit Test Line in China's Qingdao*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JAN 10 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





SGS Group to Build World's Top Rail Transit Test Line in China's Qingdao​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 10 -- Swiss inspection giant SGS Group and authorities in Qingdao plan to build a CNY1.2 billion (USD173.1 million) rail transit test center in the Chinese city that will boast the world's most advanced testing track.

SGS and the Qingdao Rail Transit Industry Demonstration Zone signed the project deal today, China News Service reported. The center will have the most miles of track, highest test speeds and most complete qualification standards in the world.

The project will mainly provide one-stop services for certification, testing, consulting and in-service vehicle analysis of high-speed train and urban rail transit exports from China. It will also research and draw up technical standards for exported Chinese products to help the industry explore overseas markets.

The global rail market will continue to grow rapidly for decades to come, Wim Van Loon, an executive vice president at SGS, said at the signing ceremony. Chinese firms represented by CRRC, which has advanced technologies in areas such as high-speed maglev trains and automated driving, will update public transport systems around the world, he added.

Formed in Geneva in 1919, SGS is the world's largest third-party inspection and verification agency with over 2,600 branches and 95,000 employees worldwide. It entered the Chinese market in 1991 when it set up a joint venture with China Standard Science and Technology Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*HS2: UK in talks with China over construction of high-speed line*
2 hours ago

The UK and China have held "preliminary discussions" over giving Beijing's state-owned railway firm a role in building the HS2 high-speed rail line.

However, government officials said no "concrete commitments" had been made.


....

HS2: UK in talks with China over construction of high-speed line - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway starts recruiting local staff for operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-27 11:57:28|Editor: zh

VIENTIANE, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- The Laos-China Railway Co. Ltd. (LCRC), the joint venture in charge of the railway's construction and operation, has launched the local Lao staff recruiting for the railway's future operation.

LCRC General Manager Li Bingxuan said at the launching ceremony on Wednesday that the company will initially employ around 700 local Lao staff for the railway's operation which is expected to start at the end of 2021.

The company, based in Lao capital Vientiane, said the project is at a critical stage in 2020 to complete sub-rail civil engineering work and start the track engineering work.

To get ready for the operation, the LCRC will send the qualified Lao youth candidates to Chinese railway vocational schools in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, for training.

The first group of 300 will go to Kunming in June, where they will attend courses for train drivers, engine mechanics and supervisors of railway maintenance for 13 to 18 months. Interested persons are advised to visit the company's website and social media pages.

After training and assessment, the approved candidates will be formally employed by the LCRC, which is said to offer competitive salary and welfare.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 414-km railway, with 198-km tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and operational in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234447923104100352CRRC Corporation Ltd@CRRC_global

The 1st two columns of an EMU manufactured by #CRRC Dalian were loaded and shopping at Dalian’s port, headed for Ahbuja, #Nigeria. The car, used eco-friendly materials, is tailored to the country’s high temperatures, and rainy, windy and sandy conditions. #traincar #cooperation








8
7:58 PM - Mar 2, 2020


----------



## AViet

JSCh said:


> *HS2: UK in talks with China over construction of high-speed line*
> 2 hours ago
> 
> The UK and China have held "preliminary discussions" over giving Beijing's state-owned railway firm a role in building the HS2 high-speed rail line.
> 
> However, government officials said no "concrete commitments" had been made.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> HS2: UK in talks with China over construction of high-speed line - BBC News



A landmark project for China's railway industry. This HS2 is one of the 3 biggest infrastructure projects in the UK in 21st century, as I understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Railway Construction Unit Pens USD825 Million Repair Contract in Zambia*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAR 04 2020/SOURCE : YICAI






China Railway Construction Unit Pens USD825 Million Repair Contract in Zambia​
(Yicai Global) March 4 -- A subsidiary under China Railway Construction has signed a USD825 million contract to repair three railroads in Zambia after landing a track construction deal in Nigeria just last week.

China Civil Engineering Construction and the Zambian Ministry of Transport and Communications signed off on the terms, which will see the Chinese firm design, procure for and carry out the restorations, its parent said in a statement yesterday.

Shares in China Railway Construction [SHA:601186] were up 3.13 percent at CNY10.86 (USD1.56) when the Shanghai bourse closed for lunch.

The three tracks span 648.3 kilometers and the firm believes it can complete the repairs within eight years. They each have a maximum design speed of 118 kilometers per hour for passenger trains and 80 kilometers per hour for freight trains, according to the statement. A railroad connecting Livingstone and Kafue Bridge makes up most of the project, with two smaller lines connecting Livingstone and Mulobezi, and Masuku and Choma, making up the remainder.

The subsidiary has been pushing for new infrastructure deals in Africa and last week signed a construction contract for the Lagos-Kano railway in Nigeria, which it expects to complete in about three years.

It also won a USD2.3 billion contract in Zambia in November 2016 to build a nearly 389 kilometer railroad, which was China Railway's first major deal in the country since it built the Tanzania-Zambia Railway in the 1970s.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238995904259997696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242067963240304641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway tunnel's border drilling finished*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-20 12:13:13|Editor: huaxia

VIENTIANE, May 20 (Xinhua) -- China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) told Xinhua that it has drilled through the Friendship Tunnel from northern Laos to the border line with China on Wednesday.

After 37 months of hard work, the China-Laos Railway Friendship Tunnel, which runs through the Laos-China border and is constructed by CREC-2 and designed by China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group, was bored from northern Laos' Boten, some 370 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, to the border with China on Wednesday.

The progress has, hence, laid a solid foundation for the completion of the railway by December 2021.

The Friendship Tunnel, with a total length of 9,959 meters and 2,425 meters of which belonging to the Lao section, and with the maximum burial depth of 243 meters, is located in the forests in northern Laos.

In the depth of the mountains, the tunnel meets salt layer with thickness of over 100 meters and salinity of over 80 percent, which is extremely harmful to the safety of the tunnel structure.

In view of the poor geological conditions of the tunnel and the frequent occurrence of water inflow and slump, the project department strengthened the geological prediction and information collection. They held several meetings to refine and optimize the construction plan to ensure the safety, quality and progress of the project.

With the COVID-19 epidemic setting in, the Chinese engineering companies also comprehensively implemented epidemic prevention and control to ensure tunnel construction.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 414-km railway, with 198-km tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and open to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266288118816141313China Xinhua News✔@XHNews

A double-decker train for Sydney, with a designed speed of 130km/h, rolls off the production line in northeast China's Changchun

4:39 PM - May 29, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway tunnel drilled through ahead of schedule*
Jun 20, 2020
CGTN

After four years of hard #labor, a tunnel under the China-Laos #Railway project was successfully drilled ahead of schedule. Stretching 8.84 kilometers long, this single-hole double-track tunnel is named "Heping," which means peace in Chinese. Meanwhile, the under-#construction 1,000-kilometer China-Laos railway line is expected to open to the public in 2021.

---####---​*Meanwhile on the Laos's side,*

*China-Laos railway's 2nd longest tunnel drilled*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-21 20:19:22|Editor: huaxia



Staff of the China Railway Guangzhou Engineering Group (CRECGZ) pose for a group photo at the entrance to the Ban Nakok Tunnel in northern Laos' Oudomxay Province, on June 21, 2020. China Railway Guangzhou Engineering Group (CRECGZ) drilled through the Ban Nakok Tunnel, the second longest tunnel along the China-Laos railway, on Sunday. (CRECGZ/Handout via Xinhua)

VIENTIANE, June 21 (Xinhua) -- China Railway Guangzhou Engineering Group (CRECGZ) drilled through the Ban Nakok Tunnel, the second longest tunnel along the China-Laos railway, on Sunday.

The 9,296-meter Ban Nakok Tunnel, in northern Laos' Oudomxay Province, some 400 km north of the Lao capital Vientiane, went through harsh geological conditions which made its construction a key bottleneck of the railway.

The Ban Nakok Tunnel past through four fault zones and complex geological situation which brought huge difficulties to the construction and the safety control.

Since the start of its construction in May 2017, the CRECGZ project department has actively carried out scientific and technological innovations to overcome the difficulties, and bore scientific research results such as "key technologies for soft rock tunnel construction in Southeast Asia's rainforest" to effectively accelerate construction.

Since the beginning of this year, to overcome the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic, the project department simultaneously carried out epidemic precaution and construction, especially making full use of the advantages of localization, purchasing large quantities of local construction materials such as sand, gravel and cement and recruiting more local workers to promote cooperation with localities.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert itself from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 414-km railway will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and open to traffic in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Colombian, Chinese firm sign contract on commuter train construction*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-25 14:44:35|Editor: huaxia

BOGOTA, June 24 (Xinhua) -- Colombia's state-owned Regional Railway Company on Wednesday signed a contract with the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) to begin work on a commuter train serving the capital Bogota and its outlying areas.

Colombian President Ivan Duque was present when the representatives of the two companies signed the contract for construction to begin on the West Regiotram, which will connect various communities in the department of Cundinamarca, where Bogota is located, with the capital.

Duque called the signing of the document a "historical event" that marked "the beginning of the dream that for years Cundinamarca has yearned for, which will improve the quality of life, open up opportunities and is moving forward in the midst of the (COVID-19) pandemic."

The electric-powered tram will connect Bogota with Funza, Mosquera, Madrid and Facatativa, all communities to the west of the capital.

The project will benefit the over 11 million residents of Bogota and its surroundings, serving more than 130,000 passengers a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-Laos railway bridge completes closure over Yuanjiang River*
Jul 1, 2020
CGTN

The closure of the main section of the Yuanjiang Railway Bridge is complete. This bridge is considered one of the more challenging projects on the China-Laos railway. The bridge girder spans 249 meters, which is a world record. It is designed to be 832.2 meters long and supported by six piers, with the tallest standing at 154 meters. With a total length of over 1,000 kilometers, the line will be put into operation by the end of 2021. After the train service is launched, visitors will be able to take overnight trains to Vientiane, Laos, from Kunming City in southwest China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-made driverless metro train for Turkey rolls off production line*
Jul 16, 2020
New China TV

A driverless metro train developed by China for Turkey has rolled off production line. It will be the first automated and self-driving metro train that China exports oversea at a speed of up to 120 kph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway makes steady progress amid COVID-19 pandemic*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/2 10:58:40



File photo: Photo taken on May 14, 2019 shows the first completed tunnel project of Jakarta to Bandung High Speed Rail in Walini, West Java, Indonesia. The 142.3 km-long Chinese-built High Speed Railway (HSR) project will connect Indonesia's capital Jakarta and West Java's Bandung in the southeast. (Photo: Xinhua)

The high-speed rail project linking Indonesia's Jakarta and Bandung, carried out by Chinese builders, has successfully balanced construction progress with COVID-19 prevention and control measures this year. 

Thanks to excellent prevention measures, strict management, thoughtful planning and reasonable process scheduling, the construction project has made steady progress as the building of the main roadbed, bridges, tunnels and stations have moved forward as planned, China's top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, reported on Friday. 

So far, the No 5 tunnel and No 3 tunnel have been completed, with the DK23 continuous beam on many supports also having been closed. 

In addition, the No 1 tunnel shield and track-laying work have achieved phase milestones. 

According to a video post by the commission, the project stores three months' worth of relevant medical supplies and living materials to support the construction workers' living and working.

The Jakarta-Bandung railway is one of the key projects under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and one of the Indonesian government's national strategic projects. 

The railway line is 142.3 kilometers long and will be used for trains with a maximum speed of up to 350 km an hour. The journey between Jakarta and Bandung, which previously took more than three hours, will be shortened to 40 minutes.

In the future, China and Indonesia will continue to work together and speed up project construction in a safe manner in order to put the railway into use as early as possible, the commission said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*1st railway station built on China-Laos railway*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-09-16 18:48:38_|_Editor: huaxia_



Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2020 shows a ceremony held at the construction site of the Nateuy station, a key passenger and freight distribution center, in northern Laos. With the last casting of concrete on the top of the main building of the future Nateuy station, the China Railway Construction Engineering Group (CRCEG) finished building the first station along the China-Laos railway on Wednesday. (CRCEG/Handout via Xinhua)

VIENTIANE, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- With the last casting of concrete on the top of the main building of the future Nateuy station, the China Railway Construction Engineering Group (CRCEG) finished building the first station along the China-Laos railway on Wednesday.

The Nateuy station, a key passenger and freight distribution center in northern Laos, includes one platform and three rails, and a station hall, a waiting hall, ticket halls, substations and other rooms for offices.

Since its construction on July 20, the CRCEG project department has adhered to both epidemic prevention and control and engineering construction, carefully strengthened safety and quality control, and vigorously carried out technical research.

All the engineers have overcome the adverse effects of the long rainy season and heavy rainfall in Laos, the inconvenience of entry for construction workers caused by the COVID-19 epidemic, and the lack of construction materials. However, the Chinese engineering company has managed to accelerate the building to ensure that the top of the station was capped on Wednesday, ahead of schedule.

The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.

The 422-km railway, with 198-km-long 75 tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.

The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.

The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and operational in December 2021.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Construction of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway makes steady progress amid COVID-19 pandemic*
> Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/2 10:58:40
> 
> 
> 
> File photo: Photo taken on May 14, 2019 shows the first completed tunnel project of Jakarta to Bandung High Speed Rail in Walini, West Java, Indonesia. The 142.3 km-long Chinese-built High Speed Railway (HSR) project will connect Indonesia's capital Jakarta and West Java's Bandung in the southeast. (Photo: Xinhua)
> 
> The high-speed rail project linking Indonesia's Jakarta and Bandung, carried out by Chinese builders, has successfully balanced construction progress with COVID-19 prevention and control measures this year.
> 
> Thanks to excellent prevention measures, strict management, thoughtful planning and reasonable process scheduling, the construction project has made steady progress as the building of the main roadbed, bridges, tunnels and stations have moved forward as planned, China's top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, reported on Friday.
> 
> So far, the No 5 tunnel and No 3 tunnel have been completed, with the DK23 continuous beam on many supports also having been closed.
> 
> In addition, the No 1 tunnel shield and track-laying work have achieved phase milestones.
> 
> According to a video post by the commission, the project stores three months' worth of relevant medical supplies and living materials to support the construction workers' living and working.
> 
> The Jakarta-Bandung railway is one of the key projects under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and one of the Indonesian government's national strategic projects.
> 
> The railway line is 142.3 kilometers long and will be used for trains with a maximum speed of up to 350 km an hour. The journey between Jakarta and Bandung, which previously took more than three hours, will be shortened to 40 minutes.
> 
> In the future, China and Indonesia will continue to work together and speed up project construction in a safe manner in order to put the railway into use as early as possible, the commission said.



*CREC Indonesia - China Railway Engineering Corporation Limited (known as CREC) at Facebook*





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





*Posted on September 16th, 2020:*

On August 25, 2020 — The first building at the Tegalluar EMU depot of Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway project in Indonesia co-contracted by CREC was successfully capped. The building will be used as *waste transfer station that locates at the end of the HSR route, which marks the project has entered the housing construction stage.*
.
During the construction process, CREC’s Project Department has gone through challenges such as *epidemic prevention, material and resource shortages plus construction plan changes*. However, with the joint efforts from the entire team, the production continuity was guaranteed and the construction was successfully completed as planned.









* * * * *

*On September 3rd, 2020* — The CREC’s 4th Box Girder Prefabrication Yard officially commenced the erection of continuous box girders of Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway Project, which *marks the prelude to the phase of full-scale box girder erection*.

Meanwhile, the first batch of offshore duty-free imported materials and supplies of Jakarta-Bandung HSR Project, which mainly consists of Hyperboloid Spherical Seismic Isolation Bearings for Railway Bridge, has been successfully delivered to CREC’s 4th Girder Prefabrication Yard, which marks a major breakthrough in handling the import of duty-free materials.

Since the outbreak of the COVID-19 epidemic, CREC’s Jakarta-Bandung HSR Project Management Team has been taking epidemic prevention as its top priority so that the goal of “zero infection” is able to be achieved and maintained *among 5,000 employees*, both Chinese and Indonesian at the same time, exerting its every efforts to promote the progressive development of project and reports on great achievements and significant progress have ever since been pouring in.










* * * * *

*On Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) 

Have you ever wondered how a high-speed railway tunnel is built? Let us introduce you how a Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) works.* With a snake-shape body and a snail-like speed, the TBM excavates through the soil, “eats” the gravel and clods, and stores it into its “belly”. Check out the video to learn more about how a Tunnel Boring Machine works.
.
In 2008, “CREC NO. 1”, the first compound Earth Pressure Balance (EPB) TBM, designed and made by CREC, rolled off the assembly line. Since then, CREC has gradually grown to become a major TBM manufacturer and reached new heights. Orders have exceeded 1,000, the products have been exported to 21 countries including Indonesia, Singapore, the UAE, Italy, France and more. The market share ranks the first in the world for three consecutive years from 2017 to 2019.

_Note: Video cannot be embedded, just click at the below given link to watch at Facebook_




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1382676591935029


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *1st railway station built on China-Laos railway*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-09-16 18:48:38_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2020 shows a ceremony held at the construction site of the Nateuy station, a key passenger and freight distribution center, in northern Laos. With the last casting of concrete on the top of the main building of the future Nateuy station, the China Railway Construction Engineering Group (CRCEG) finished building the first station along the China-Laos railway on Wednesday. (CRCEG/Handout via Xinhua)
> 
> VIENTIANE, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- With the last casting of concrete on the top of the main building of the future Nateuy station, the China Railway Construction Engineering Group (CRCEG) finished building the first station along the China-Laos railway on Wednesday.
> 
> The Nateuy station, a key passenger and freight distribution center in northern Laos, includes one platform and three rails, and a station hall, a waiting hall, ticket halls, substations and other rooms for offices.
> 
> Since its construction on July 20, the CRCEG project department has adhered to both epidemic prevention and control and engineering construction, carefully strengthened safety and quality control, and vigorously carried out technical research.
> 
> All the engineers have overcome the adverse effects of the long rainy season and heavy rainfall in Laos, the inconvenience of entry for construction workers caused by the COVID-19 epidemic, and the lack of construction materials. However, the Chinese engineering company has managed to accelerate the building to ensure that the top of the station was capped on Wednesday, ahead of schedule.
> 
> The China-Laos Railway is a strategic docking project between the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and Laos' strategy to convert from a landlocked country to a land-linked hub.
> 
> The 422-km railway, with 198-km-long 75 tunnels and 62-km bridges, will run from Boten border gate in northern Laos, bordering China, to Vientiane with an operating speed of 160 km per hour.
> 
> The electrified passenger and cargo railway is built with the full application of Chinese management and technical standards.
> 
> The project started in December 2016 and is scheduled to be completed and operational in December 2021.


*8.9 Km Tunnel on China-Laos Railway Drilled Through*

CCTV Video News Agency (2020.08.31)

_Drilling at an 8.9 kilometer tunnel on the Kunming-Vientiane Railway that will link China with Laos was completed on Sunday (August 30th) after 1,200 days of relentless efforts._







*Full steam ahead for construction on China-Laos Railway project*

XINHUA (2020.09.03)

_Construction Update: *The tunnel on the Yuxi-Mohan section, on the Chinese section* of the China-Laos Railway, was completed on August 30._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2616559555262736





A Chinese railway engineering company on Tuesday drilled through the Ban Phoukeu Tunnel, the last major long tunnel of nearly 9,000 meters along the China-Laos Railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311980973966462976CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

Recently, a fleet of electric locomotives rolled off the production line of #CRRC Zhuzhou. They will be exported to Europe for its main railway freight transportation needs. This train, which very much resembles a bison, has a traction power of 5,600 kilowatts. #freight #train










6:46 PM · Oct 2, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315923925889503233

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321738311501639682Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China and #Thailand signed a contract to build a section of China-Thai high-speed railway with an investment about $1.63 billion.
China-Thai high-speed railway progressing well, to boost regional economy: FM

China and Thailand on Wednesday signed a contract to build a section of China-Thai high-speed railway with an investment of $1.63 billion, according to media reports.​globaltimes.cn​
4:59 PM · Oct 29, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337597530578722817Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China Railway Construction Corporation and the Ministry of Transport of Argentina on Fri signed a contract worth $2.6 billion to improve the General San Martin Cargo #Railway, the largest railway project signed by a Chinese company in Latin America.




11:17 AM · Dec 12, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Chinese company, Argentina ink deal to reactivate cargo railway*

_Source: Xinhua | 2020-12-12 09:21:53 | Editor: huaxia_

*BUENOS AIRES, Dec. 11 (Xinhua)* -- *The Argentine government signed an agreement with the China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC)* on Friday to reactivate the San Martin Cargas railway.
The line is one of the South American country's three main cargo railways, connecting western productive provinces with the eastern agricultural export region.

*Argentine President Alberto Fernandez presided over the signing of the 2.6 billion-U.S. dollar contract, the biggest contract in a series of railway agreements signed Friday with Chinese companies.*

Under the contract, the CRCC will provide the engineering, technology and equipment.

*The agreement seeks to rehabilitate the railway corridors of the San Martin line, improve its infrastructure to boost cargo capacity from 3 million to 9 million tons, and increase train operational speed from 40 to 90 km per hour*, according to the president's office.






_General San Martín Cargo Railway - Route map_

The project will renovate *1,813 km of the railway line*, benefiting the provinces of Buenos Aires (center-east), Santa Fe (center), San Luis (west), Cordoba (center) and Mendoza (west), and eventually directly generate some 16,830 jobs.

The San Martin Cargas railway connects the *agricultural region of Argentina's Pampas* -- _where soybeans, corn, wheat and sunflowers are produced_ -- with the *export hub of the port of Rosario* in Santa Fe Province.

The project to reactivate the cargo railway in Argentina is *part of a comprehensive plan with China, which in 2017* included the purchase of 3,500 wagons plus 107 locomotives for the San Martin line, replacing trains dating to the *1960s*. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344641929863188480CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

#CRRC will manufacture dual-power locomotive for Chile. The new 4-carriage train has a top speed of 160km/h and can automatically switch its power supply from electricity to diesel during emergencies. The vehicles are set to arrive in Chile in 2022 and operated in 2023.






9:49 PM · Dec 31, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Malaysia, Singapore sign agreement to defer construction of high speed rail to 2020*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-05 19:49:21|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia's Economic Affairs Minister Mohamed Azmin Ali (C) and Khaw Boon Wan (L), Singaporean coordinating minister for infrastructure and minister for transport, attend a joint press conference in Putrajaya, Malaysia, Sept. 5, 2018. The government of Malaysia and Singapore signed an agreement on Wednesday to defer the construction of the high speed rail (HSR) project linking the two countries by two years till 2020. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- The government of Malaysia and Singapore signed an agreement on Wednesday to defer the construction of the high speed rail (HSR) project linking the two countries by two years till 2020.
> 
> At Malaysia's request and in the spirit of bilateral cooperation, Singapore has agreed to suspend the construction of the HSR project for a period up to May 31, 2020, according to the joint statement issued by the two countries.
> 
> The agreement was the result of weeks of "intense negotiations," said Malaysia's Economic Affairs Minister Mohamed Azmin Ali, adding that "we have come to an agreement and we met all the concerns from Singapore and Malaysia."
> 
> Azmin signed and exchanged the legal documents on the deferment with Khaw Boon Wan, Singaporean coordinating minister for infrastructure and minister for transport in Malaysia's administration center of Putrajaya, witnessed by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad and visiting Singaporean Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean.
> 
> "Many Singaporeans have been looking forward to the realization of this project, and we remain committed to this project," Khaw told a joint press conference with Azmin after the signing ceremony.
> 
> "But we understand why Malaysia needs to temporarily suspend the construction of the HSR project," he said. "So even though the HSR bilateral agreement has no provisions for such a project suspension, but in the spirit of bilateral cooperation, Singapore has given Malaysia's request serious consideration," he added.
> 
> The deferment period till May 2020 is a negotiated figure between the two sides, said Khaw.
> 
> "From Singapore's point of view, there is a limit as to how far we can postpone the project," said Khaw, citing uncertainty in cost projection. "We think this is sort of a suspension period which we can try to manage," he said.
> 
> The governments of Malaysia and Singapore signed a legally-binding pact on the project in 2016 to build a high speed rail linking Malaysia's capital of Kuala Lumpur to the city state, which would cut travel time to 90 minutes once in operation.
> 
> However, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir announced shortly after taking office in May that the high speed rail would be dropped, citing high cost and low usage. He later changed tone that his country would seek deferment on the project, saying it has to pay a penalty of around 500 million ringgit (123.1 million U.S. dollars) to Singapore for the cancellation.
> 
> According to the agreement, Malaysia will bear the agreed cost in suspending the HSR project, despite earlier media report that Malaysia would not need to compensate Singapore.
> 
> "As suspension will involve some abortive costs, Malaysia will reimburse Singapore for the abortive costs," said Khaw.
> 
> If the project is not resumed after the suspension period, Malaysia will reimburse the cost incurred by Singapore in fulfilling the HSR project, he added.
> 
> Azmin said both parties agreed that the abortive costs that need to be paid by Malaysia government amounted to 15 million Singapore dollars (10.88 million U.S. dollars) and need to be paid before end of January 2019.
> 
> Although the agreed postponed period is two years, the commencement date of HSR service is expected to be pushed back to Jan. 1, 2031, instead of the original plan of Dec. 31, 2026.
> 
> Given the length of the suspension period, both sides will be calling off the ongoing international joint tender for the HSR Asset Company, which would be responsible for designing, building, financing, operating and maintaining all assets for the HSR project, according to the joint statement.











KL-Singapore High Speed Rail terminated after both countries fail to reach agreement on M'sia's proposed changes


Both Governments had not been able to reach an agreement on Malaysia's proposed changes. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353236848873672709Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

CRRC Dalian Co has received fifth order of 10 more diesel locomotives from New Zealand state-owned enterprise KiwiRail. CRRC Dalain Co will have exported 73 diesel locomotives to New Zealand after the order is completed, making up one third of all KiwiRail's locomotives: report.






3:03 PM · Jan 24, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353236848873672709Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> CRRC Dalian Co has received fifth order of 10 more diesel locomotives from New Zealand state-owned enterprise KiwiRail. CRRC Dalain Co will have exported 73 diesel locomotives to New Zealand after the order is completed, making up one third of all KiwiRail's locomotives: report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:03 PM · Jan 24, 2021



Good exports of machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China and France agree $5bn plan to build Belgrade metro*
Jan 27, 2021
CGTN Europe

China, France and Serbia have reached a milestone multi-billion dollar agreement on constructing a metro in Belgrade, Serbia's capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321738311501639682Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #China and #Thailand signed a contract to build a section of China-Thai high-speed railway with an investment about $1.63 billion.
> China-Thai high-speed railway progressing well, to boost regional economy: FM
> 
> China and Thailand on Wednesday signed a contract to build a section of China-Thai high-speed railway with an investment of $1.63 billion, according to media reports.​globaltimes.cn​
> 4:59 PM · Oct 29, 2020


*China-Thailand railway project continues apace*
By Zhong Nan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-03-29 16:52



Prime Minister Prayuth Chanocha of Thailand stands next to a model of a high-speed train during the groundbreaking ceremony on Dec 21 of the cooperation between Thailand and China on the Bangkok-Nong Khai high-speed rail development in Nakhon Ratchasima, Thailand. [Photo/Agencies]

The Thai government and a Chinese construction consortium signed an agreement for the first phase of the planned China-Thailand high-speed railway project.

With a total budget of 179 billion baht ($5.74 billion), the first phase of this project is 251 kilometers long, from Bangkok to the northeastern Thai province of Nakhon Ratchasima.

It is expected to be operational in 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> JULY 25, 2019 / 1:07 PM / UPDATED 4 HOURS AGO
> *China, Malaysia restart massive 'Belt and Road' project after hiccups - Reuters*
> 
> Joseph Sipalan
> 
> DUNGUN, Malaysia (Reuters) - China and Malaysia resumed construction on a massive “Belt and Road” train project in northern Malaysia on Thursday, after a year-long suspension and following a rare agreement to cut its cost by nearly a third to about $11 billion.
> 
> The project was initially canceled by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad, who came to power after a shock election victory in May last year, as he followed through a pledge to renegotiate or cancel “unfair” Chinese mega-projects approved by his predecessor, Najib Razak.
> 
> But in April, the close trade partners agreed to proceed with the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) at a cost of 44 billion ringgit ($10.7 billion), reducing it from 65.5 billion ringgit.
> 
> The 640 km line (398 miles), with China Communications Construction Co Ltd (601800.SS) as the lead contractor, will connect Port Klang on the Straits of Malacca with the city of Kota Bharu in northeast peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> The agreement to resume work on the project had immediately boosted confidence in Malaysia among foreign investors, China’s ambassador to Malaysia said at a ceremony in the coastal district of Dungun.
> 
> Flanked by cranes and trucks parked near a partly completed section of a tunnel, Ambassador Bai Tian spoke of “a great wave” of potential Chinese investors coming to Malaysia for field studies, and he expected many of them to decide to invest.
> 
> China is debt-heavy Malaysia’s biggest trade partner and the countries have close cultural ties too.
> 
> Ambassador Bai said the completion of the ECRL, expected by December 2026, could more than double the number of Chinese tourists coming in to Malaysia from 3 million last year.
> 
> Malaysia Rail Link, the project’s local partner, said in a statement that up to 70% of the workers will be local and that domestic contractors will get 40% of the civil works.
> 
> The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) has been praised for its potential to speed up economic development in many developing countries but criticized for potentially saddling many of them with unsustainable debt.
> 
> Malaysia’s Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng told Reuters on Monday that Beijing had offered them more BRI infrastructure investments and that Kuala Lumpur would consider them “if the pricing is right”.
> 
> Malaysia is already identifying new joint investment opportunities with China along the ECRL corridor, Malaysian Transport Minister Anthony Loke said at the Dungun event.
> 
> Reporting by Joseph Sipalan in DUNGUN; Additional reporting by Rozanna Latiff in KUALA LUMPUR; Writing by Krishna N. Das; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore











Malaysia agrees to US$2 billion cost increase in China-backed rail project


The latest revision, agreed by Muhyiddin Yassin’s government, increases the cost to US$12.08 billion, and takes the length back up to 665km




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

With the excess electricity in Pakistan, and oil prices rising, Pakistan should look to build the catenary wires over the tracks along the main lines first; before replacing the track, so it can use up the electricity and minimize fuel imports


----------



## JSCh

Malaysia-China joint train project sees 1st tunnel breakthrough - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385014289614835714Xinhua North America @XHNorthAmerica
China state-affiliated media

CRRC Sifang America made railcars begin in-service testing in Chicago http://xhtxs.cn/dX8




7:35 AM · Apr 22, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390647988024840200China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

Railcars manufactured by CRRC Sifang America have started trial operation in Chicago, U.S. #GLOBALink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393151613762736134Qingdao, China @loveqingdao

CRRC Sifang Co Ltd, in cooperation with ASTRA, signed a contract on May 11 to supply 100 trams for Bucharest, Romania. The deal, which is the first vehicle-related deal made by CRRC Sifang in Europe, is expected to be completed in 2022. #FocusOnQingdao




6:30 PM · May 14, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400362869938561034People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China’s 1st high-speed double-decker train on Monday rolled off line. With a top speed of 200 km/h, the independently-developed train can accommodate up to 1,280 passengers and will be used in five European countries including Austria, Germany and Hungary.










4:05 PM · Jun 3, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401358179414396929People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

The Chinese-built 752.7 km Ethiopia-Djibouti railway earned $29 million in a nine-month period which started on July 8 last year. The income was from 1.35 million tons of cargo and 15,480 passengers that were transported during this period, official data showed.








10:00 AM · Jun 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Trains off assembly line heading for Egypt*
By Xie Chuanjiao in Qingdao | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-06-03 14:47



first of 22 electric multiple units, or EMUs, designed for urban rail transit in Egypt rolled off the assembly line last week in Qingdao, Shandong province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The first of 22 electric multiple units, or EMUs, designed for Egypt's urban rail transit system by China's rolling-stock maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, came off the assembly line on Friday in Qingdao, Shandong province.

All the EMUs, each with six cars, are expected to be operating in 2022 in the rail system linking Cairo, the Egyptian capital, with its satellite city, as well as with the country's new administrative capital. It will provide transportation for 5 million local residents.

Han Zhengchao, a senior designer for CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, each of the EMUs has been designed to travel at a speed of 120 kilometers per hour — so far the fastest of their type in Egypt. Maximum transport capacity has been set at 2,222 people.



The interior of the first electric multiple unit designed for the urban rail transit system in Egypt. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The design and performance of the EMU are up to international standards, employing high-strength stainless steel material and implementing strict anti-fire measures, Han said.

Wind- and sand-resistant systems will cope with tough local conditions, as the rail line will operate in high temperatures, with intense sun and sand, he said.

The design and coating of the EMUs were been inspired by Egypt's national flag and emblem, he added.



Chinese and Egyptian representatives pose for a photo in the first electric multiple unit designed for the urban rail transit system in Egypt. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

According to CRRC Qingdao Sifang, the first EMU will be transported to Egypt for trial operations soon, and another 21 EMUs are expected to be delivered by the end of this year.

The Qingdao-based company is a subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the country's largest rolling stock manufacturer by production volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402550024559415299Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese company CRRC Corporation’s factory in Springfield, US welcomed its first Los Angeles subway cars on Tuesday. The cars are made according to a contract signed in 2016, and will be sent to Los Angeles for test trials soon.




4:55 PM · Jun 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415279918288711680

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417457730164596737

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449254529237618693

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453995919406292994

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463033831057854464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__





China builds college to train Laotian rail professionals






www.ecns.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468236979376570368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468505632378523651

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473588217232375808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474974628665704448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476833003078709248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481846033470611457


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415279918288711680




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481786423602999296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481847662152663040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487689612575543297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487760438657892352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493466221299208193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Serbia has opened the first stretch of a new high-speed railway linking the country with Hungary. Serbia's President Aleksandar Vucic and Hungarian Prime Minister Victor Orban attended the launch, with Orban saying the project shows economic cooperation with China is essential.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505193279645749257On Mar 2, the 1st train departed from Belgrade Central Station, passed thru the old Pazova Station, arrived at Novi Sad Station. This marks the Novi Sad station of Nuosu section of Hungary-Serbia Railway, built by CCECC & CRCC, is ready for public. 
@EmbChina_RS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503158972215271424@ChineseEmbinHU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

All 13 tunnels along Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway in Indonesia have been drilled through by Tuesday, laying a solid foundation for its operation in June 2023. The railway built with Chinese technology will cut the journey between the two cities from over 3 hrs to 40 mins.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539125973366452224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China-Laos Railway has inducted its first group of Lao train drivers. The 66 Lao assistant train drivers will first go to work with Chinese train drivers and then operate independently in the future. #GLOBALink

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539169454709698561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun

China Opens New Freight Train Route to Iran Crossing Caspian Sea​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Egypt's first electrified light rail transit system jointly built by Chinese and Egyptian companies started its trial run on July 3.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543859657336242176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Kuching City in Malaysia's Sarawak said Mon it plans to purchase 38 Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit (ART) vehicles from China. The ART, developed by CRRC Zhuzhou, is an innovative & intelligent rail transit system that integrates the advantages of rail transit and public transport.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549665416561041410

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Translated from Spanish by Google*
Ambassador Zhu Qingqiao is together with the Head of Government of CDMX @Claudiashein and @CRRC_global to celebrate the first trains for L1 of the CDMX Metro, which will be the most modern in Mexico. Chinese technology is expected to bring more convenience to the Mexican people!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549200185078779905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549664593756442624


----------



## Whizzack

Delivery of the first HSR trainsets to Indonesia from CRRC.. FInally.. 

Trainset CR-400AF adapted to local conditions and habits :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555394434157518848
not forgetting to install one of the most important item that we Indonesians can't live without.. 😁


Spoiler: important tool












Video (starts at 20.00)


----------



## JSCh

#China and #Nepal have decided to construct a Trans-#Himalayan Multi-Dimensional Connectivity Network and China would fund the feasibility study of a China-Nepal cross-border railway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557920010781470720


----------



## JSCh

Two China-built subway trains were shipped from north China's Tianjin on Thursday and are on their way to Portugal's Porto, marking the country's first metro project to be exported to a EU country.(Pic: @CRRC_global)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580780436606754816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese, Indonesian presidents witness Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway trial run


----------



## JSCh

“Opening roads to cross every mountain and river, the silk road of friendship leads to my hometown.” People from Laos sang a song to celebrate the first anniversary for the launch of the China-Laos Railway. Let's listen! #ChinaLaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603707495910084608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603194119366488064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604390677436956672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

